# [email protected]: CF Official Discussion Thread



## apj101

*This is the official discussion thread for the Computer Forum folding team.*

_What is [email protected]?_

"Our goal: to understand protein folding, misfolding, and related diseases" 

It's basically a distributed effort to unfold the secrets behind proteins and the way that they fold which sometimes causes mutations and serious disease like cancer etc. to occur. By joining in, you can help humanity and have fun competing with your friends at the same time.



To find out how [email protected] works, how you can get involved and help, and to view the team stats and information, check out this thread:


*[email protected]: About* 


And help spread the word by copying and pasting this code into your signature:



		PHP:
	

[size=1][b]FOLDING FOR THE GOOD OF MANKIND[/b] :[url="http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about.html"][b][color=red][email protected] Team 44358[/color][/b][/url] 
[/size]


----------



## atomic

there is also the more useless http://setiathome.ssl.berkeley.edu/  nice to look at but pointless.


----------



## apj101

yeah, i thought about that one, but i decided to list things that may be of more immediate applicable use. Not that i'm discrediting the work of the guys of seti.


----------



## 4W4K3

I do [email protected], it's definetly not spamming. It's for a good cause

Is there a team here?


----------



## apj101

That is a bloody great idea!!

I have just set up a team for the computer forum for [email protected]
http://folding.stanford.edu/

The good thing there is a ranking system in place within the team, so we can see who is doing most to help out a good cause. Common guys all join in!!

the team number is: 44358


----------



## p4r4s1t3

apj101 said:
			
		

> The good thing there is a ranking system in place within the team, so we can see who is doing most to help out a good cause. Common guys all join in!!
> 
> the team number is: 44358



Not many people by the looks of things!


----------



## apj101

team data will take a while to update, as it is only updated once you have completed a packet of data / unit of work, which may take a few days. Bearing in mind i only just set it up it will take a while for numbers and user to appear on their. Have you signed up. Well done.

If a lot of people sign up (as i hope) i will ask preator if i can post updates of the scores every week or so. So it's prob best if you sign up to [email protected] with your computerforum username.

Good on ya!


----------



## 4W4K3

Is the [email protected] team still active here? My last team has just died, 0 folders. Looking to join another if I can.


----------



## atomic

The thing that worrys me most about these number crunching programs is, i dont have ideal full load temps, isnt this just like running a burn in program all the time?


----------



## OvenMaster

Sure is. I've been running [email protected] for team 11108 (Maximum PC...sorry) since June 2004 and I definitely needed to fix up my cooling to keep temps down. I had to cut a side panel hole and do the direct ducting route.
Tom


----------



## planes891

what is [email protected]?


----------



## The Astroman

Joined. Only 2 members.


----------



## apj101

I forgot all about this thread *long time ago*, maybe we can get a few more people to join


----------



## 4W4K3

Well i dunno if my PC will even run [email protected], thought i'd try at least if there was a decent team to join. I can definetly join in May or June though if i get a decent laptop.


----------



## tweaker

Nice, I've been thinking of this for a couple of years but never come around to set it up. I'll set up a machine or two next week and donate some cpu time.


----------



## apj101

good man, 

The_other_one would be a good one to get on board, and he has shed loads of machines.

And of course i assume praetor has a couple, anyone else care to join, just go to http://folding.stanford.edu/
click download on the correct folder for you version of windows/linux/mac
then once down loaded you can specify the team number in the apps config page

If your worried about running your cpu too hard you can limit the cpu 100% for the app. 
And the app doesn;t hog cpu cycles so you will never even notice it running.


----------



## 4W4K3

Just a note, if your computer is old like mine or has limited graphics you should download the text only version. It's smaller and some claim it actually can fold faster, it won't lag your rig up as bad since it's just text, without any fancy protein graphics on your screen.


----------



## lee101

i've got it, and have joined the CF team, will setup my old pc for it in a min

Lee


----------



## cell4me

I for one am not doing it...I will probably be seeing alot of you posting in the security section soon with questions like, Why? Howcome? Do you think? Can you help? Along with a hijackthis log...LOL! Just warning ya up front anything that transmits data and uses your internet connection is spyware! You can defend this crapware and install it on your computer if you want but I'm not!


----------



## 4W4K3

cell4me said:
			
		

> I for one am not doing it...I will probably be seeing alot of you posting in the security section soon with questions like, Why? Howcome? Do you think? Can you help? Along with a hijackthis log...LOL! Just warning ya up front anything that transmits data and uses your internet connection is spyware! You can defend this crapware and install it on your computer if you want but I'm not!



Wow, .

I've been folding for 1-2 years with this software. Please don't trash talk what you don't understand and have never experienced. This is malware free, and is designed to try and help different disease research and the like...all at a free cost. The developers make no kind of profit besided kind donations from individuals, and have spent alot of hard work on setting this entire program up. You should be ashamed.


----------



## cell4me

And you say that because thats what you read about it on some website? For all you know its transmitting credit card info to some 12yr old in japan!


----------



## apj101

cell4me said:
			
		

> And you say that because thats what you read about it on some website? For all you know its transmitting credit card info to some 12yr old in japan!


it an official long running app for a long term project at Stamford uni, i have personally worked with the team (via email) on other projects. They are as straight as the day is long

The mere notion that this app is riddled with spyware is so preposterous that i cant believe I’m even devoting this much of my time to it. 

How do you know that IE, mozilla, spybot, Adaware, norton,..... *exhuastive list* aren;t transmitting your "credit card number" (not that your old enough to have one) over the web. 

If you don’t want to do it fine, but don’t come to here talking rubbish to bunch of people who know better


----------



## cell4me

apj101 said:
			
		

> it an official long running app for a long term project at Stamford uni, i have personally worked with the team (via email) on other projects. They are as straight as the day is long
> 
> The mere notion that this app is riddled with spyware is so preposterous that i cant believe I’m even devoting this much of my time to it.
> 
> How do you know that IE, mozilla, spybot, Adaware, norton,..... *exhuastive list* aren;t transmitting your "credit card number" (not that your old enough to have one) over the web.
> 
> If you don’t want to do it fine, but don’t come to here talking rubbish to bunch of people who know better


I am just stating a fact...this program is transmitting data using your internet connection. Are you a programmer? Did you write the program? If the answer is no then you cannot say for 100% sure what data is being transmitted can you? As far as IE, mozilla, spybot, Adaware, norton,..... I know is not transmitting data because I monitor my internet connection for unwanted activity. Enough said, see ya in the security section...ROFLMAO!


----------



## apj101

> I am just stating a fact...this program is transmitting data using your internet connection. Are you a programmer? Did you write the program? If the answer is no then you cannot say for 100% sure what data is being transmitted can you? As far as IE, mozilla, spybot, Adaware, norton,..... I know is not transmitting data because I monitor my internet connection for unwanted activity. Enough said, see ya in the security section...ROFLMAO!


head....wall...bang....head....wall....bang.....head....wall....bang


----------



## Lamilia

wow i've only been running my computer for a few days non stop and already I have 2 WUs cool. My pc owns.


----------



## Lax

> good man,
> 
> The_other_one would be a good one to get on board, and he has shed loads of machines.
> 
> And of course i assume praetor has a couple, anyone else care to join, just go to http://folding.stanford.edu/
> click download on the correct folder for you version of windows/linux/mac
> then once down loaded you can specify the team number in the apps config page
> 
> If your worried about running your cpu too hard you can limit the cpu 100% for the app.
> And the app doesn;t hog cpu cycles so you will never even notice it running.



I've got a ton of computers at home (like 10-12) which I could start up doing that (if I was at home and not at college). ATM though I am doing [email protected] and I have ~16,000 credits but I might start doing [email protected] as well 



> I am just stating a fact...this program is transmitting data using your internet connection. Are you a programmer? Did you write the program? If the answer is no then you cannot say for 100% sure what data is being transmitted can you? As far as IE, mozilla, spybot, Adaware, norton,..... I know is not transmitting data because I monitor my internet connection for unwanted activity. Enough said, see ya in the security section...ROFLMAO!



Did you know windows itself comes with a type of spyware which transmits data to a centralized server (this of course you don't know about usually) so I guess you're not monitoring it as well as you thought 

P.s. Is the team still there?


----------



## apj101

> P.s. Is the team still there?


yep


----------



## cell4me

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> Did you know windows itself comes with a type of spyware which transmits data to a centralized server (this of course you don't know about usually) so I guess you're not monitoring it as well as you thought


Yes I am monitoring it well...have you ever heard of linux?


----------



## Lamilia

cell4me said:
			
		

> have you ever heard of linux?


I think everyone here has. I knew about linux before I even knew what a video card was.


----------



## cell4me

Well then you know if you are using linux then microsoft cannot spy on ya then huh?


----------



## Lamilia

I don't really care all microsoft is going to see is me watching videos on google video and playing games.


----------



## DCIScouts

cell4me said:
			
		

> Well then you know if you are using linux then microsoft cannot spy on ya then huh?



Ok, we get the point that you don't want to join and do this, that's fine.  Just leave it be and move on.  Although I can't resist the fact that this program has one purpose, as well as the SETI (which I used to run...), and others like it.  That purpose is the one stated in the set-up part of the program, to help with the research that is available there.  Please don't come here claiming these types of statements.  (BTW, most of the games you play are "spying" on you too, if you play online... )

Anyway, I joined, first packet should be done in 20 minutes!!!  Yay, go teamCF!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Pffff!*

*HEY.. THIS IS A PROJECT FOR THOSE WHO BELIEVE THAT THEY CAN HELP and NOT THOSE THAT WOULD NOT HELP ANYWAY!*

These programs were created by university teams which would not incorporate spyware because the sole purpose is to aid in research and complex calculations that would otherwise take ages to complete. I guess understanding that takes a bit of maturity and brains. Those who want to help make our world better off should try this and those that are sceptical should leave and keep their views to themselves. I know I am here to help.

JOIN TEAM NUMBER formed by computerforum.com: *44358*

Currently used by:

jancz3rt
apj101
lamililla

JAN


----------



## tweaker

I've set up the 2.2GHz Barton to fold, one or two more CPU's will join next week.


----------



## Lax

I'll try and join tomorrow (BTW does it use the BOINC client?).


----------



## 34erd

If I convince my dad, I might fold on a 1.6 ghz P4.


----------



## Altanore

I joined the team and giving 100% of my cpu to a worthy cause


----------



## OvenMaster

For anyone interested in a forum for Folding @ Home, here's a URL:
http://forum.folding-community.org/
with lots of support and hand-holding and troubleshooting help. Great community!
Tom


----------



## apj101

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> I'll try and join tomorrow (BTW does it use the BOINC client?).



i believe so


----------



## apj101

anyone else care to join the computerforum.com folding team!! all welcome, the more the better


----------



## jancz3rt

*Common *

Common guys, let's help out and become a better team!

Here are the stats for the COFO team: http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358

If you have not joined yet, I would suggest *YOU...yes YOU!* do.

Download [email protected] here: http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html

And...

Join team #: 44358

Current info:

Rank, name, score, WUs

1  Lamilia  355  2  
2  Yeti  315  4  
3  ceewi1  241  1  
4  Palmmann  202  1  
5  tweak1978  168  2  
6  apj101  163  2  
7  Lee101  135  1  
8  Altanore  48  1  

Hehe...I am still working on my first WU (only using 50% of my CPU) 

JAN


----------



## magicman

I am on 15,130 points at the mo, with 81 WU completed. When I reach 20,000 points with Custom PC Magazine's team, I will be glad to join this team.


----------



## dragon2309

im gonna set it up on my K6 500Mhx Win98SE box. just to see how it would do, i take it all this folding stuff is compatible with 98, yeh...??

dragon


----------



## apj101

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> im gonna set it up on my K6 500Mhx Win98SE box. just to see how it would do, i take it all this folding stuff is compatible with 98, yeh...??
> 
> dragon


yep, there is a client for win 98se


----------



## dragon2309

cool, i am folding n my 500Mhz box now aswell as occasionally on my rig in the sig. i entered the tem number but i ahvenmt come up on that list yet, is there a problem or does it take a while to update....?

dragon


----------



## apj101

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> cool, i am folding n my 500Mhz box now aswell as occasionally on my rig in the sig. i entered the tem number but i ahvenmt come up on that list yet, is there a problem or does it take a while to update....?
> 
> dragon


yeah it takes a while, it will only update when you finsh some Work units (WU)


----------



## s_m_w_d

I dont get it what is it doing?


----------



## magicman

s_m_w_d said:
			
		

> I dont get it what is it doing?


Read this, it'll tell you that it simulates folding proteins to better understand diseases.


----------



## s_m_w_d

So these images are different ways in which the proteins can form! it says it will end at 9:24 Wed 16th may 07 that if you have your computer turned on alll day and night!


----------



## magicman

s_m_w_d said:
			
		

> So these images are different ways in which the proteins can form! it says it will end at 9:24 Wed 16th may 07 that if you have your computer turned on alll day and night!


Work Units take a good while to complete. And they will resume half way through if you need to turn you computer off, don't worry about that.   Many people (me included) keep their computers folding 24/7. It's my contribution to charity, my extra electricity bill...


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Yeah I think that that's either the deadline of the calculations or a composite average as to when the given project will be completed.

P.S.: I have now installed [email protected] at my sister's PC without her knowing  It's a Sempron 2300+ @ 2Ghz and 512MB DDR ram so it should help. 

By the way, does anyone know whether I fold on several computers under the same username whether it all counts for me?

JAN


----------



## magicman

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> By the way, does anyone know whether I fold on several computers under the same username whether it all counts for me?


You can, and the top folding individuals have countless computers and CPU's folding for them. Very clever with your sister, I shall be doing that myself when I get back home from uni... hehe.

Just input the same team number and user id when you set up the other computers.

Edit: And they're not deadlines, they're estimates


----------



## s_m_w_d

Is there information being sent back all the time or just at the end? I could go into school and put it one like 20 computers and no one would be the wiser!


----------



## magicman

s_m_w_d said:
			
		

> Is there information being sent back all the time or just at the end?


Just at the end, when the work unit is complete. It'll try and send it through your web connection, if it fails for whatever reason it will just keep trying until it's successful, then fetch another work unit.


----------



## dragon2309

ok, i set it on my rig in the sig and said only to use 30% of the CPU and the work unit will take until october this year, lol, thats crap....


----------



## magicman

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> ok, i set it on my rig in the sig and said only to use 30% of the CPU and the work unit will take until october this year, lol, thats crap....


It does take some time for the estimate to stabilise to a realistic figure. Don't worry, with your o/c'ed system it shouldn't take more than a week or 2 @ 30% for each WU.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe....*

Well at least feel like you are actually doing something worthwhile  I have one more day before my 10,000 frames are done, which I suppose is when the calculation will be done.

Currently working on : p2106_lambda_5way_melt_GROMACS core

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

what is it actually calculating, i know its folding protein strands, but what is its purpose...??

dragon


----------



## magicman

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> what is it actually calculating, i know its folding protein strands, but what is its purpose...??


There's lots of technical stuff about it here, but basically it's to do with the fact that proteins don't do much in one particular shape, but they change shape for different purposes, and when they "mis-fold", then you get diseases. I think the program is trying to work out under what circumstances the proteins misfold, and whether there's the possibility of predicting when this takes place.

As I said, it's complicated, they've got some of Stanford's brightest Biochemists working on it.


----------



## jancz3rt

*heya*

Well depending on what calculation you are doing, this is the purpose of each project:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/allprojects

The MAIN purpose:

CURRENT PROJECTS AND PROGRESS TO DATE: 

Alzheimer's Disease 
Cancer 
Huntington's Disease 
Osteogenesis Imperfecta 
Parkinson's Disease 
Ribosome & antibiotics 

*It can help save lives and find solutions to the above and countless more things.*

JAN


----------



## magicman

Bet ya to it Jan


----------



## Arm_Pit3

cell4me said:
			
		

> I for one am not doing it...I will probably be seeing alot of you posting in the security section soon with questions like, Why? Howcome? Do you think? Can you help? Along with a hijackthis log...LOL! Just warning ya up front anything that transmits data and uses your internet connection is spyware! You can defend this crapware and install it on your computer if you want but I'm not!


I hope you don't play any online games,that tranmits data useing your internet connection.Oh, youmigh want to stopposting too.Each time you post,or even look at a webpage your transmitting data.


----------



## 4W4K3

I'm [email protected] almost 24/7, but as of yet haven't even completed 1 WU. Slow PC...:sigh:


----------



## s_m_w_d

it says another 3 day till I complete my first WU!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Yeah quite depressing to see that my other PC has 10 days remaining and my BEASTLY rig (LOL) has some 1 day to go! Also taky into consideration that work units come in different sizes and are assigned a different amount of points. I have a work unit of 10,000 frames and my other PC has a WU of 20,000 frames.

JAN


----------



## s_m_w_d

What is the point of the whole point system just to make it a bit more interesting?


----------



## magicman

s_m_w_d said:
			
		

> What is the point of the whole point system just to make it a bit more interesting?


It's to make the leaderboards fair. The pure number of WU's completed would not give an indication of folding power, since as Jan said, there are different sizes of WU.

The points awarded are calculated by using a benchmarking Linux machine before being release to the public, based on time-to-complete.


----------



## 34erd

Ok, I'm folding on my dads houses computer (P4 2.4 Ghz)... not 24/7 though.  Once I get my new computer here I'll make this one my folding rig.

I guess I shouldt have taken the IHS off my old dells CPU, I could have used it for something lol.


----------



## dragon2309

does anyone know what the pie charts at the bottom of this show:







dragon


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah*

The one on the rigth shows the overall progress (percentage of WU completed) and the one on the left seems to show current progress of a part of the WU.

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

oh ok, tha makes sense i suppose, thanks jan

dragon


----------



## magicman

By the way, for any heavy gamers, the graphical version of [email protected] can cause games to minimize back to the desktop. If that's the case, then there is a console version available which works like a startup service, and doesn't interfere with your gaming experience.


----------



## jancz3rt

Current status of our TEAM:

Date of last work unit: 2006-03-25 06:16:19  
Active CPUs within 50 days: 10  
Team Id: 44358  
Grand Score: 2031  
Work Unit Count: 15 
Team Ranking: 1156 of 43425 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

Nice to see people joining. I will have my first WU complete today  Yay!

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

thanks for the update jan, my first WU will be finished in 3 days. god damn...!!!


----------



## OvenMaster

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> thanks for the update jan, my first WU will be finished in 3 days. god damn...!!!


Now you know why some folders have whole folding _farms_, and/or leave their PCs on 24/7! I've been doing this since June 2004, and since I only run my PC like 14 hours a day, I have less than 300 WU's done.
Just don't get discouraged; it's all for a great cause, and all contributions are more than welcomed!
Tom


----------



## jancz3rt

*Moving up...*

Grand Score 2233 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 16 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 10913 of 43429 

Yay!

JAN


----------



## magicman

I'm really itching to join the team, I wanna get to 20,000 pts with Custom PC Mag, then I get my name in it and I'll join u guys.

Just a thought, if it takes off enough, perhaps we could get a real-time updated sticky of the team's stats, perhaps post it in General Software, where there are less stickies. Not sure whether it'd be welcomed though.


----------



## 4W4K3

I had 20147 points and 94 WU's with iT

I'm 10% done with my first WU after 3-4 days now...lol


----------



## jancz3rt

magicman said:
			
		

> I'm really itching to join the team, I wanna get to 20,000 pts with Custom PC Mag, then I get my name in it and I'll join u guys.
> 
> Just a thought, if it takes off enough, perhaps we could get a real-time updated sticky of the team's stats, perhaps post it in General Software, where there are less stickies. Not sure whether it'd be welcomed though.



Heya,

that matter is being discussed as we speak. I thought it would be a good idea too becuase it's basically charity and can give cofo a name.

JAN


----------



## magicman

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Heya,
> 
> that matter is being discussed as we speak. I thought it would be a good idea too becuase it's basically charity and can give cofo a name.
> 
> JAN


Great minds think alike!


----------



## suprasteve

any way to make my lappy do it but still let it go into sleep mode?  It usually just sits on my desk in hibernation not doing anything, but I don't wanna keep the screen up and on all the time...


----------



## 4W4K3

It'll still run if you close the screen/lid.


----------



## ceewi1

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> It'll still run if you close the screen/lid.


Yeah, although you may need to change your power options to stop it hibernating when the lid is closed.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Just have to say that I finished my first WU, the other one (10,000 frames) is to be done in some 3 days given the fact that I shut my PC down overnight. On my sister's PC, the 20,000 frame WU will take considerably longer to complete but we will get some 500 points for it alone. I am glad to see the team growing. We still need more people.

*COMMON GUYS and GIRLS, JOIN!* - We have to rank higher 

Check out our progress here: http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358

JAN


----------



## atomic

I'm working on my 1st WU now,  i've had to set my cpu at 30% as my cooling isn't very effective and it goes to 60C if its on 100% .


----------



## jancz3rt

*Indeed*

The processor is working to its fullest potential and "burns in" so to say if at 100% CPU utilisation. This is one of the reasons that its used by overclockers to test their systems for stability and performance.

JAN


----------



## Geoff

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> *COMMON GUYS and GIRLS, JOIN!* - We have to rank higher


I think its a really good thing and all, and once i get my laptop i will run that.  But im on the crappy family PC now, and it takes forever for it run.


----------



## lee101

i've donated 1 wu, but uninstalled it, it seemed to be making my pc really slow, haven't a clue why though, i may install it on my dads laptop though, he won't notice anything different

Lee


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Well it makes sense that it would slow down a PC because it is using the CPU. If you do not want it to bother you, lower the percentage of CPU usage setting or enable the option which would only run when the screensaver would start.

JAN


----------



## magicman

I am really surprised that is it slowing down your pc at all actually. [email protected] deliberately runs in the lowest possible priority, so it doesn't interfer with games, programs and other things that need the cpu.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah*

I see what you are saying but my sister's PC (Sempron 2300+ @ 2Ghz, 512MB DDR400) really slows down as well, regardless of the priority. I have lowered the CPU utilisation to 80% and now it's fine and my sister can do her normal stuff. On my rig (see below), I see no difference in performance.

JAN


----------



## magicman

Weird.


----------



## dragon2309

my first WU will be finished in about 2 days, woo. then i will be on the list and the team will be bigger, woo, and rank higher, woo.... oh yeh, and of course help the millions of people suffereing from protien disforamtion diseases, yeh, that too...... woo

lol, j'k, its for a good cause, dragon


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Well, glad to hear you are progressing Dragon  I need 2 more days to complete my second WU as well. I dunno why but I get large ones. Hehe, maybe it detects my PC and realizes that I have a beast 

BTW: We have moved up by 4000 places since new members joined.

EDIT: Current (Thursday 30th)

Date of last work unit 2006-03-29 20:11:31  
Active CPUs within 50 days 13  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 3800 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 22 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 9611 of 43457 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 


JAN


----------



## dragon2309

im getting a bit deflated here, i see all you lot talking about how theres 2 days until your 2nd WU is finished, my 1st WU never goes down at all, i turne dit on and left it folding at 100% CPU when i went out to school this morning, that was 7 hours ago. When i got back it had actually increased the time remaining by an hour, how the hell does that wor, it seems this WU is never going to finish, i still have it folding at 75% CPU as im working, but it still has only gone down like 30 minutes in the last 3 hours. WHATS GOING ON...!!!!


dragon


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hee*

It will be fine. Sometimes the time predicted changes crazily. I am glad to see Yeti join the team with some 7 WUs!! finished.

COFO team stats: http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358

JAN


----------



## tweaker

Yes Yeti is getting plenty of work done with 3 CPU's. 

I'm using 2 since a couple of days.


----------



## Geoff

Out of curiosity, can you have two of these apps running at the same time?  Because i'm getting my Dual-Core laptop soon, and when im not using it i want it to be using both cores.


----------



## magicman

Apparently, reading the FAQ, you can run two "copies" of the program, but for the server not to get confused and for you to be credited for the work, you have to install the programs in seperate directories, and not just copy the files across.


----------



## ckfordy

ill join and start doing that on my computer.  and once i get a computer that i got for free working ill put it on that to and run it.  hopefully it will run fine on a pentium 3 with 128 mb of ram.


----------



## tweaker

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, can you have two of these apps running at the same time? Because i'm getting my Dual-Core laptop soon, and when im not using it i want it to be using both cores.


 


			
				magicman said:
			
		

> Apparently, reading the FAQ, you can run two "copies" of the program, but for the server not to get confused and for you to be credited for the work, you have to install the programs in seperate directories, and not just copy the files across.


 
You also must run the console version for that to work, the graphical version utilizes OpenGL which does not allow itself to be used by two programs simultaneously.


----------



## magicman

tweaker said:
			
		

> You also must run the console version for that to work, the graphical version utilizes OpenGL which does not allow itself to be used by two programs simultaneously.


Good point, forgot to mention that.


----------



## Yeti

> I am glad to see Yeti join the team with some 7 WUs!! finished.





> Yes Yeti is getting plenty of work done with 3 CPU's.


Yeah, basically scavenging the computers in my lab that aren't running other simulations.  Won't last long though.  Moving to another lab in a few weeks that will have _very_ tight security.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Hehe, make use of it Yeti  I am folding on two computers right and am working on a third one to do that as well. 

JAN


----------



## magicman

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hehe, make use of it Yeti  I am folding on two computers right and am working on a third one to do that as well.


Hehe, it's addictive, isn't it. We're all turning into folding junkies.


----------



## Shiwen

I have joined the team, using my 2 computers. I have already folded 15 work units. Should update me in the team as soon as i finish this wu


----------



## dragon2309

Shiwen said:
			
		

> I have joined the team, using my 2 computers. I have already folded 15 work units. Should update me in the team as soon as i finish this wu


are you being serious, it cant have folded 15WU's in the amount of time you have joined up, WU's take days and even weeks to complete on systems that run at 100% 24/7, youve either made a mistake or are bullshitting....

dragon


----------



## apj101

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> are you being serious, it cant have folded 15WU's in the amount of time you have joined up, WU's take days and even weeks to complete on systems that run at 100% 24/7, youve either made a mistake or are bullshitting....
> 
> dragon


could just mean that he has been folding for months, but only just joined the team

ps Just got the client working on my desktop...back up to 2 cpus...i should throw together a pure folding box! where's that old tbird hmm????


----------



## Shiwen

apj101 said:
			
		

> could just mean that he has been folding for months, but only just joined the team
> 
> ps Just got the client working on my desktop...back up to 2 cpus...i should throw together a pure folding box! where's that old tbird hmm????



Yes, thats correct I have been folding for a few months already.


----------



## 4W4K3

Or you get really small WU's. I could do 1-2 a day on my old rig when I was folding for iT, others took several days.


----------



## dragon2309

only 4 hours left til my first WU has finished, then another team member will be added to the list, woot woot.

dont forget people, add team #44358 fopr the computerforum team.


----------



## tweaker

Nice work you all.

Things would go alot quicker for me if I could run the good old Barton 24/7. But it's located in the bedroom and the gf wouldnt be able to sleep. =/

I might set up an instance on the other Intel core as well, havent decided yet.



> It's pretty common knowledge that one instance of [email protected] can be run on each CPU core, either physical (dual core) or virtual (Hyperthreading). There are FAQs on how to accomplish this by Stainless and intelc4004.
> 
> What may not be as commonly known is how this affects the completion of work units and affects the project as a whole.
> 
> *Hyperthreading CPUs*
> 
> Running two instances of [email protected] will cause both WUs will be completed more slowly than running them one at a time, but this will generate approximately 15-30% more points than running a single instance. On the surface, this sounds great, but this is not as beneficial to the overall folding effort as it sounds on the surface. Projects are released in generations, and all of the WUs in one generation must be completed prior to the start of the next generation. By slowing down individual work units, it slows the completion of one generation and progression on to the next generation. Generations can number in the hundreds, so a delay of even a few hours can cause significant delays in the completion of a project. So, even though you're cranking out more points, you may actually be slowing things down.
> 
> *Dual Core CPUs*
> 
> Since each core is a physical entity, no slowdown is experienced by running multiple [email protected] instances.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> Stanford's philosophy is that they are perfectly happy accepting any and all contributions to the overall effort. On hyperthreading CPUs, running either one instance or two are much more helpful to the cause than not folding at all, however, running only one instance will make the projects progress more quickly even if your points don't accumulate as quickly as running two instances.
> 
> For more information, please read this information on the [email protected] Support Forum.


 
overclock.net


----------



## apj101

good point was made in tweakers thread about the use Hyper threading. *Overall you should run one instance of the client on single core machine regardless of hyperthreading.*


----------



## 4W4K3

I'm hoping to get at least 128MB DDR to see if this old 1700+ rig will work. The mobo had some blown caps but it might just run stable, after a good cleaning the dead fan ports seem to have come back to life. Then there will be at least a 1.47GHz machine [email protected] night and day, it's quiet enough to run at night in my room


----------



## dragon2309

woo, finished my first WU, it was a fairly big one, 10,000 frames, the one im doing now is 5,000, a bit smaller, hopefully get it done a bit quicker, woo, im on the list...!!!

dragon


----------



## 4W4K3

I feel like such a *******. I left my GF's house, and ~35 minutes later realized I forgot to get the DDR she had. Will have to test the computer tomorrow...ugh.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yahooo!*

Cool guys, I just came back from the weekend away from my PC and I see that there are more and more WUs being done and new guys on (Dragon and more ) Keep the work up. My second WU is gonna complete in 5 hrs 

JAN


----------



## ckfordy

im doing a WU right now it should be done by the end of this week or sooner.


----------



## dragon2309

my 2nd WU will be fniished in just over a day, its samller than last time, so its all good

dragon


----------



## Chris Chan

>hopefully it will run fine on a pentium 3 with 128 mb of ram.
yeah, i'm folding on a few cellie 433s.


----------



## lee101

i've started it back up on my computer, don;t know what it was when it seemed to be running slow, and i'll be putting it on my old p4 2.6ghz laptop when my dad has finished with it

Lee


----------



## dragon2309

does anyone know why now i am getting random molecule drawings like the one shown below, it wasnt happening on the forst WU, now on this one its screwed...:


----------



## xxamdxx

what does this thing do??? im still confused


----------



## dragon2309

it folds protien strands to aid research efforts of universities, it does this by using your CPU to fold. it then sends the results back to the [email protected] website

dragon


----------



## 4W4K3

Wow, I'm gonna kill myself now. I forgot the DDR...for the second day in a row. Now I have to wait until Friday...

[ends his life]

But seriously, I really feel like a moron. I am so absent minded.


----------



## jancz3rt

Update:

Date of last work unit 2006-04-03 00:08:37  
Active CPUs within 50 days 20  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 7400 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 40 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 7928 of 43506 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

Rank 
(within team) User  Score  WU  

1  Yeti  2545  13  
2  tweak1978  1091  7  
3  apj101  826  5  
4  Lamilia  759  3  
5  ceewi1  645  2  
6  jancz3rt  404  2  
7  Voc007  308  2  
8  Palmmann  202  1  
9  suprasteve  202  1  
10  dragon2309  202  1  
11  Lee101  135  1  
12  Altanore  48  1  
13  dciscouts  33  1  

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Well I have done 2 WUs right now and should have the other one done by tomorrow. It's very nice seeing a lot of progress since this thread has been reborn and new members joined.

Current stats:

Date of last work unit 2006-04-04 08:10:03  
Active CPUs within 50 days 20  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 8894 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 46 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 7494 of 43519 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

JAN


----------



## Lamilia

i'd have my pc running it right now but I cant figure out how to get my freakin SATA hard drive noticed by bios.


----------



## 4W4K3

I dunno how many days I've been folding...but still only on step #29 of my 1st WU. Slow and steady wins the race...if the earth doesn't come to an end first!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hee*

4W4K3 - It seems to me that you should start fresh because by now it would have been folding. I know in one instance, I got stuck and had to shut it down and restart. Then it went through the steps fine. However, it could be that you got a tough WU.

JAN


----------



## 4W4K3

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> 4W4K3 - It seems to me that you should start fresh because by now it would have been folding. I know in one instance, I got stuck and had to shut it down and restart. Then it went through the steps fine. However, it could be that you got a tough WU.
> 
> JAN



Well, it's a 400MHz machine...I don't think it will go any faster  This WU has 250,000 steps, and I'm on step 72,500 right now. I can see it progress throughout the day...


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*

Ok that's a different story then  Glad to see you helping out. I wish more members would join the effort now.

JAN


----------



## apj101

i've been using the console version without the gui, to me it seems quicker. But you do lose the ability to pause freely and specify cpu usage

i have 2 machines running this now, i'd put it on my media center but its passive and may overheat , id put it on my printer server laptop but it in a cupboard and may also overheat. Damn i need more machines!!

And the team need more members JOIN IN THE FUN


----------



## ckfordy

i just completed my first one today and am starting a second one right now.


----------



## dragon2309

my second will be finished in 19 hours.


----------



## tweaker

apj101 said:
			
		

> But you do lose the ability to pause freely and specify cpu usage


 
Yeah which is why I only fold on one core. I did set up two instances for a few hours but it got to noisy.  

2 procs will have to do for now, I might get the better cooling by Zalman in the future though.


----------



## beriah

ill look at it. i want to know if it is safe and not going to give my computer a viruses or something.


----------



## tweaker

beriah said:
			
		

> ill look at it. i want to know if it is safe and not going to give my computer a viruses or something.


 
Its perfectly safe.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Indeedo*



			
				beriah said:
			
		

> ill look at it. i want to know if it is safe and not going to give my computer a viruses or something.



Yeh, it's a Stanford University organised project. It has been known to be purely scientific and does not do anything else than what it should. It's therefore, as tweaker said, safe.

CURRENT PROGRESS OF THE COFO TEAM:
*
Date of last work unit:2006-04-06 01:11:06  
Active CPUs within 50 days: 22  
Team Id: 44358  
Grand Score: 11665 
Work Unit Count: 57  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate): 6810 of 43552 
Home Page: http://www.computerforum.com 
*
Team info and stats: http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358


JAN


----------



## Shiwen

Well my name is now on the team list. But the previous 15 wu I have completed do not count! How sad  Was looking forward to being 2nd on the list. Anyway happy folding. I'm only on 1 wu now.


----------



## Shiwen

Well my name is now on the team list. But the previous 15 wu I have completed do not count! How sad  Was looking forward to being 2nd on the list. Anyway happy folding. I'm only on 1 wu now.


----------



## dragon2309

2nd WU done, i can now only fold in the night time.... its too hot in the daytime, CPU overheats god dammit

dragon


----------



## tweaker

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> 2nd WU done, i can now only fold in the night time.... its too hot in the daytime, CPU overheats god dammit
> 
> dragon


 
Then lower it to 75% or so during daytime. Much better than nothing.


----------



## ceewi1

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> 2nd WU done, i can now only fold in the night time.... its too hot in the daytime, CPU overheats god dammit
> 
> dragon


Have you thought of toning down that overclock or perhaps adding a better HSF?


----------



## dragon2309

at the moment my board is being a real pain, the PCI locks dont work, and i cnot overclock even a single Mhz, im currently running at stock 2.8Ghz.... depressing isnt it..... anyway, finished the 3rd WU, next pleas!!!!

and to get it to run in the daytime in my searingly hot room, i would have to lowerr CPU usage to around 10-15%, pretty pointless, as then it calculates WU time left and it say 146 days.... 

dragon


----------



## Geoff

tweaker, yours runs only at 50% right?  Or did you find a way to get more than one copy to run?


----------



## tweaker

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> tweaker, yours runs only at 50% right?  Or did you find a way to get more than one copy to run?


Setting up two instances is really easy. I'm going to wait though until I get better cooling (current solution is to noisy). So yes, only one core for now.


----------



## Geoff

tweaker said:
			
		

> Setting up two instances is really easy. I'm going to wait though until I get better cooling (current solution is to noisy). So yes, only one core for now.


would you mind telling me how to do it?  I tried installing it in a different directory but it wont run when the other one is running.


----------



## tweaker

You must use the console version, heres a link that explains it.

http://www.overclock.net/faqs/30105-opinion-complete-folding-guide-getting-most.html

Edit: Also, make sure to give each core a unique #.


----------



## OvenMaster

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> 2nd WU done, i can now only fold in the night time.... its too hot in the daytime, CPU overheats god dammit
> 
> dragon


Dragon:
1. What are you using for cooling? I had to cut a duct hole in my case to directly feed the CPU fan with a tube.
2. What is the room ambient temp, and what's your CPU temp when folding in this "searingly hot room"?
Using a duct, the hottest my CPU gets in an ambient 30°C room with high humidity, with stock heatsink and a quiet 29cfm fan is 48°C. Right now, in a 23°C room, it's 38°C.
If you don't want to cut holes, then you're going to need to move a LOT of air through your case.
Tom


----------



## Geoff

its summer there you know.

Anyways, im almost done my first WU.  I would like to know how to utilize both cores, if there is a way.


----------



## dragon2309

OvenMaster said:
			
		

> Dragon:
> 1. What are you using for cooling? I had to cut a duct hole in my case to directly feed the CPU fan with a tube.
> 2. What is the room ambient temp, and what's your CPU temp when folding in this "searingly hot room"?
> Using a duct, the hottest my CPU gets in an ambient 30°C room with high humidity, with stock heatsink and a quiet 29cfm fan is 48°C. Right now, in a 23°C room, it's 38°C.
> If you don't want to cut holes, then you're going to need to move a LOT of air through your case.
> Tom


in the daytime my room hits 31*c, and its not even hot yet, last year i couldnt turn my PC on at all in the months like June etc.. i sat in the BIOS noe day and watched the CPU temp go from 36 on cold boot, it rose to about 45, i thought it would stop, it rose, and rose and carried on rising to 70*c, thats when my mobo kicked in and shut the power off... lol, teach me to get a 478 prescott wont it. 31*c in my room is relatvely cold, it can get to well above 35 in the summer.

at the moment i run on an Arctic Cooling Super Silent 4 Ultra - 42cfm / 2300rpm. i have the Tt Soprano case, if you look at pics of it you can see, they posistioned the side fan directly over the CPU drawing in air.

i have one front 120mm intake, one rear 120mm exhaust, PSU has 2 80mm exhaust fans

dragon


----------



## OvenMaster

Stupid question, but did you put thermal paste in between your heatsink and proc?? Something's definitely wrong there... a 35°C heat rise over ambient is just obscene. Frankly, however, your ambient room temps are not what any PC maker would consider to be "normal". The highest I'd ever dare to run a PC continuously is with a CPU temp of no more than 55°C, ever, for any expectation of long life. There's no way you can cool the room down?
Tom


----------



## dragon2309

> Stupid question, but did you put thermal paste in between your heatsink and proc??



You dont really think im that stupid, do you...?



> Frankly, however, your ambient room temps are not what any PC maker would consider to be "normal".


 I know, the sun is on my room most of the day

it sucks

dragon


----------



## tweaker

OvenMaster said:
			
		

> I'd ever dare to run a PC continuously is with a CPU temp of no more than 55°C, ever, for any expectation of long life.


 
That depends on the chip, 55-60c is a perfectly normal operating temperature for Prescott.


----------



## Geoff

tweaker said:
			
		

> That depends on the chip, 55-60c is a perfectly normal operating temperature for Prescott.


Agree'd, i used to have a prescot and it was around 50-55C, and we have a celeron D based off the prescott and it runs around 60-65C idle.  They both work perfectly fine.

As tweaker said, its normal for that kind of cpu.


----------



## dragon2309

normal yes, but not normal for me, i thought i did a good job on coolin it idle was around 48-52*c, then at the slightest hint o fheat in the room and anythingslightly CPU stressful it skyrockets and shuts down... i dont want to be "normal" "extreme" is the way to be.

anyhoo, back on topic, i ifnished my 3rd WU this morning, and [email protected] still asys i am on 2, this is annoying


----------



## tweaker

Just give it some time, it will update.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update:*

Yo. Just got my 4th WU and received a huge one! It's a 20,000 frame Project 2107. Hmm....it has some sweet point reward though 

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

aw man, my latest is a meesley 400, so the points is rubbish, and for some reason, each frame is set at taking 16 minutes....!!!!

dragon


----------



## tweaker

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Yo. Just got my 4th WU and received a huge one! It's a 20,000 frame Project 2107. Hmm....it has some sweet point reward though


No 50k WU's yet?


----------



## Geoff

maybe i'll get lucky and mine will be worth alot 

btw, how many frames are your WU's?  The one im on now is 500.


----------



## tweaker

Usually 10k to 20k, I rarely see any below 5.000

At the beginning they were much smaller though.


----------



## Geoff

tweaker said:
			
		

> Usually 10k to 20k, I rarely see any below 5.000
> 
> At the beginning they were much smaller though.


 20,000 frames for each WU?!?  It takes me about 24 hours just to get one 500 frame WU done.


----------



## tweaker

They explain it here, I guess I've got some reading up to do. 

http://www.motherboards.org/folding/folding_faq.html#aa13

Shut up and fold!


----------



## dragon2309

my current WU is a meer 400 frames, but it must be like a really REALLY complicated one or something, each frame is taking on average 9 whole minutes, yes 9 mins, thats 540 seconds for each frame... this better be worth some decent points, 2 and alf days this is gonna take, ust for 400 frames.... grrr

dragon

*EDIT* - 





			
				that site tweaker linked to said:
			
		

> Some of the WU's are classified as Tinker and others as Gromac, the gromacs will work faster because they are highly optimized while the Tinkers are not so they will go slower.


that expalins why mine is going shit slow, damn tinker core. i want a diff work unit, any idea how to change, ir is it a set thing now....

dragon


----------



## Geoff

so the average is 100-400... and i have a 500


----------



## dragon2309

yeh, i read that, the average is way over 100-400, jan and me have both had 10,000 frame WU's he is on a 20,000 on a diff PC, and i have a bloody 400 thats taking ages, does anyone know how to change WU's, or cant i do that.

dragon


----------



## tweaker

Meh what does the points matter? Remember why we fold..


----------



## dragon2309

meh, ok, but if i get another one of those damn tinker cores im stopping it


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



			
				dragon2309 said:
			
		

> meh, ok, but if i get another one of those damn tinker cores im stopping it



Common, you basically have less frames but a more complicated calculation to do. We are folding to help and the competing side of the matter should go aside, although it is fun) I now have a 20,000 frame WU and it's projected to take 3 days and a few hours (@ 15f/s). However, the last WU I was working on had 5,000 frames but each frame took about 50 seconds +. Therefore, we should not really care about points but rather about whether our TEAM is doing well or not and what impact that could have on research 

P.S.: Tinker cores get higher points actually 

JAN


----------



## Geoff

tweaker said:
			
		

> Meh what does the points matter? Remember why we fold..


to get more points right?


----------



## Geoff

Im not sure why it says this, but i just got a 12500 frame and it says its going to take 260 days to complete...

EDIT:  20 minutes later it updated, so now its at 1 day.


----------



## jancz3rt

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Im not sure why it says this, but i just got a 12500 frame and it says its going to take 260 days to complete...
> 
> EDIT:  20 minutes later it updated, so now its at 1 day.



Yeah the client takes some time before it calculates an estimation of the time it will take to complete the WU. Hence, the figure may be very high for a short period of time.

JAN


----------



## Geoff

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Yeah the client takes some time before it calculates an estimation of the time it will take to complete the WU. Hence, the figure may be very high for a short period of time.
> 
> JAN


I knew that was the case, since once i first recieved it said that there was around 5,000 days left, but then about a minute later it went down to 260, but when it didnt go down after 20 minutes i thought something was wrong.


----------



## Ku-sama

im going to start folding @3GHz with my main rig, and my AXPM 2500+ @ 2.5~GHz (or a 1.520GHz AXP 1800+)... i just need to get my computer set up with my DFI (need to reformat)


----------



## jbrown456

I'm on! Signed up as jbrown456. Don't have tons of power devoted to it though...


----------



## dragon2309

neither do most people, its jsut good that you are helping out

dragon


----------



## ckfordy

ill be done with my 4th WU tommorrow hopefully.  been keeping the CPU usage at 100%.


----------



## Geoff

It seems like im not using mine to full capacity, since it only uses 50%.  I wish they made a dual-core version.

That would be awesome if i got my school to load [email protected] on all of their PC's... (with my user name of course )


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*



			
				[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> It seems like im not using mine to full capacity, since it only uses 50%.  I wish they made a dual-core version.
> 
> That would be awesome if i got my school to load [email protected] on all of their PC's... (with my user name of course )



Well they do provide for a possibility of running [email protected] on both cores. It has been discussed in this thread earlier. Anyway, glad to have you guys joining the team. 

JAN


----------



## Geoff

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Well they do provide for a possibility of running [email protected] on both cores. It has been discussed in this thread earlier. Anyway, glad to have you guys joining the team.
> 
> JAN


I tried installing it twice, both in sepereate folders, but it wouldnt work.  I was thinking that if i installed it in seperate folders, and made another account in XP that i may be able to have one running there, and one running on my main account.  Think thats possible?


----------



## apj101

> I tried installing it twice, both in sepereate folders,


did you use the console version, because this feature of running 2 apps at once is only for the console version


----------



## tweaker

1. Create two separate folders on your computer named something like
[email protected]
[email protected]

2. Place one console installer in each folder

3. Install them one at a time from their folder answering the questions, during setup you'll be asked for a name, make sure to give them both a unique name  like 1, 2...

They will now fold on separate cores without slowdown, but as mentioned, running the console version will sacrifice most control options.


----------



## Geoff

I did get the console, but it seemed like it was just continuing the fold from the other version i had on there.

And if i used two different names, it would defeat the purpose of me getting more points


----------



## tweaker

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> if i used two different names, it would defeat the purpose of me getting more points


I'm not talking about having two contributor names, just two Machine ID's. Set your Core 1 to Machine 1, and core 2 to Machine 2.

Folding On Dual Core for Dummies:
http://www.overclock.net/faqs/81455-how-folding-dual-core-dummies.html

Now you cannot fail!


----------



## jancz3rt

*More Members *

CURRENT TEAM PROGRESS: http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358

87 WUs!

We need more members guys!

*JOIN TEAM 44358* and use your computers to get cofo a better name and HELP a good cause.

Now, even PRAETOR has joined...so *YOU* should too!

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

only 4 hours til my TINKER core has completed, its been going for days, lol... im slightly excited to see how many points this thing gives. WOO c'mon, join 44358

I was folding on my old 500Mhz box, but after literally 72 hours going straight, (not turned off once) it hadnt moved off of 1/400 frames, so either it wasnt working or the PC is actually just sooo crap its unbelievable. 

I have all these PC's around me tht i cant use, if i installed it on my sisters she would crucify me (i built the damn thing and she doesnt let anyone near it, i swear shes hiding stuff on there) My dad is always in a bad mood so theres no point even trying to ask him, and hes only got a 733Mhz celery so.... My mum only has a laptop thats old and shitty, my dad has a killer laptop, but thats for his work and shit. My other PC is currently in bits and thats nothing greater than the 500Mhz box that didnt work. lol, all ive got is my PC. grrr

Anyway, yeh, my WU will be done soon. On the list it says ive done 3, which is right, but on the client it says ive done 2... eh?? any ideas

dragon


----------



## Geoff

The average for me is around 20-24hr per WU.


----------



## helmie

Ive joined up, havent appeared on the CF list tho, must have to wait untill I finish one


----------



## Geoff

helmie said:
			
		

> Ive joined up, havent appeared on the CF list tho, must have to wait untill I finish one


Yes, once you finish one your name shows up there shortly after.


----------



## dragon2309

ok, is anyone else getting "Cannot connect to work server" right now.completed my tinker core and now this is coming up

dragon


----------



## 4W4K3

hmm...starting up on a new week of folding and in the 60% range!  This better be a large WU lol


----------



## dragon2309

ok, dont worry about my above post, got it working, 12,500 frame WU running at 7.5 secomds a frame, nice....

dragon


----------



## jancz3rt

*Stepstone*

Date of last work unit 2006-04-14 08:08:44  
Active CPUs within 50 days 25  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 20077 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 100 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 5485 of 43670 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

*YAY - hit 100 WUs *

Keep up the great work...I should have one more WU done by the end of the weekend 

JAN


----------



## 4W4K3

tick...tick...tick...

73%. My computer needs Nitrous, or a turbo charger, or SOMETHING! lol


----------



## ceewi1

Those using the console version may find one of these programs useful:

Electron Microscope III
[email protected] Stats

They display the progress of [email protected], and give some useful info.  Electron Microscope III seems the better of the two programs to me.


----------



## dragon2309

cheers ceewi, they look quite good, however im using the graphical version, but im pretty sure a few here are using console, geoff for instance....

dragon


----------



## Geoff

im actually not using the console version, i decided that using 50% of my CPU is fine, especially if i want to play games while its running.


----------



## dragon2309

aaah ok, my mistake

dragon


----------



## Burgon

I joined  I am just doing the first workunit


----------



## jancz3rt

*hmm...*

Guys I lost one of my WUs! I was folding, a program caused explorer to crash and reload itself. Then upon restart, the old WU is gone and a new one has been assigned. I had 10 more hours left on the one that I was working on. What do you reckon happened? Do you think it got deleted because it got corrupted?

Current stats:

Date of last work unit 2006-04-18 14:08:15  
Active CPUs within 50 days 27  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 23791 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 120 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 5083 of 43730 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 


JAN


----------



## lee101

i just lost a work unit due to my idiocity, on my laptop it only had about 1-200 frames remaining, and i reinstalled windows because i couldn't get infrared working, it didn't even cross my mind that an entire unit would dissapear!

Lee

edit: but on my desktop it is on 7873/12500, at about 6 seconds a frame, so that should be another work unit done soon


----------



## jancz3rt

*haha*

Well I read into it and it seems to be a problem with the Tinker core in particular. Oh well... my crusade is still on! 

*GUYS, this tells you how many points your WU gets as well as what it's doing:

http://fahwiki.net/index.php/Projects

I thought it could come in handy *

BTW: what happened to you APJ101?

JAN


----------



## 4W4K3

93%!!! 

I think installing a dedicated sound card to my machine (instead of onboard) really improved performance. With a slow 400MHz machine you can't process sound and fold at the same time very effectively. Even playing simple AIM sounds caused my machine to stutter, so sad lol.


----------



## jancz3rt

*COFO TEAM Progress to date *

Date of last work unit 2006-04-20 16:14:16  
Active CPUs within 50 days 29  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 26130 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 131 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 4875 of 43757 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

Sweet...we are moving on great!

*COMMON GUYS, we need MORE OF YOU! - Join team 44358*

JAN


----------



## 4W4K3

Finished my first WU, on 2nd.


----------



## dragon2309

just a team status update and to say i pfficially hate Tinker Cores, here ya go..

*Date of last work unit* - 2006-04-25 08:09:30
*Active CPUs within 50 days* - 29
*Team Id* - 44358
G*rand Score* - 31207  (certificate)
*Work Unit Count* - 156   (certificate)
*Team Ranking (incl. aggregate)* - 4479 of 43823
*Home Page* -  http://www.computerforum.com

dragon2309


----------



## Lamilia

wu end...IN DECEMBER!? No I dont have the cpu usage set low its at 70%


----------



## jancz3rt

*heya*

It simply takes a bit of time for a good estimate to come up  Wait for it and it will come down.

!*MORE OF YA JOIN - PLZ *!

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

yeh, see under FRAMES COMPLETED - it says timing estimated, well its crapat estimating, that massive long time will come down once the counter displayed under NEXT FRAME END gets to 0. so wait half an hour and the time shoudl go down to about 2-5 days

dragon


----------



## magicman

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> !MORE OF YA JOIN - PLZ !


I said before that when I reached 20,000 points with another team, I'll gladly join here. Well I'm up to 17,313, so not long to go now...


----------



## dragon2309

*TEAM UPDATE
*(44358)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Date of last work unit  - 2006-04-29 07:10:19*
* Active CPUs within 50 days - 30*
* Team Id - 44358*
* Grand Score 34781 - (certificate)*
* Work Unit Count 173 - (certificate)*
* Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) - 4248 of 43877*
* Home Page - http://www.computerforum.com*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
Looking good guys!

dragon
​


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah I am definitely happy *

I think that the progress is great...given that we have moved from some 7 WUs at the start to some 175 as of now. All that withing a month. However, there are only a few of use who are consistent in our efforts. I guess that it will always be like that but hey, that's life. Thanx to all of those who are taking (or took) part in our combined [email protected] efforts.

JAN


----------



## 4W4K3

I haven't been folding the last 4 days because I've been out of town. When I get home tonight I'll start back up again, I jsut can't leave my computer on when I'm gone for this long.


----------



## jancz3rt

*yeah*



			
				4W4K3 said:
			
		

> I haven't been folding the last 4 days because I've been out of town. When I get home tonight I'll start back up again, I jsut can't leave my computer on when I'm gone for this long.



Don't worry about it, I know what you mean. I do the same. It's not worth the risk 

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update on progress*

We are doing great 

Date of last work unit 2006-05-07 11:13:29  
Active CPUs within 50 days:  33  
Team Id: 44358  
Grand Score:  41204 
Work Unit Count:  207
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate):  3912 of 43963 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

Congrats to all taking part in the efforts.

JAN


----------



## Geoff

I had two instances running on my comp, thats why it says there are 2 current CPU's.

Right now i have 3 instances running, so its taking a while to complete all of them.  But in a few days im going to have completed 3.


----------



## Jet

How do you do run two of them?


----------



## magicman

Jet said:
			
		

> How do you do run two of them?


Just set up two console versions in two seperate directories. See here for info.


----------



## Jet

It still doesn't work. It said something about assigning the program to one core, but I don't have that option in the Advanced settings..


----------



## Beyond

this is interesting!  i'm going to pitch in from now on


----------



## Jet

I was with Xoxide for a while, but now that I know we're doing it, I changed my team id to here!


----------



## magicman

I've just finished my 100th WU with another team, I am sooo close to being able to join you guys, just 1200 pts...


----------



## jancz3rt

magicman said:
			
		

> I've just finished my 100th WU with another team, I am sooo close to being able to join you guys, just 1200 pts...



Sweet 



			
				Beyond said:
			
		

> this is interesting!  i'm going to pitch in from now on



Sweeter 



			
				Jet said:
			
		

> I was with Xoxide for a while, but now that I know we're doing it, I changed my team id to here!



Sweeter than sweet 

Glad to see more of you guys joining. 

JAN


----------



## Jet

I figured it out now: You have to run a graphical program and a text only one at the same time. Score! 2 programs at 100% Of course, one of mine (since I set it  to only get very complex ones) has a 50000 frame one (@ 5.6 seconds per frame). Anyhow, great to be able to support something with my computer!


----------



## 4W4K3

I FINALLY got [email protected] running on my Ubuntu machine. Now I'm scared to close it for fear of it not starting again lmao.

Ah well, learning Linux one step at a time.


----------



## 4W4K3

How can I make an Icon or "shortcut" in Ubuntu to launch my [email protected] program whenever I want? Right now I have to run it in the terminal and do alot of typing jsut to start it, very annoying.

I can't simply open the .exe


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:
			
		

> It still doesn't work. It said something about assigning the program to one core, but I don't have that option in the Advanced settings..


Check this out, its what i used to help me: http://www.short-media.com/review.php?r=293


----------



## 4W4K3

NVM, I figured it out. I feel like a Linux Genius! :O


----------



## tweaker

*Nice work guys*

I have been away from the team for about a week. But from now I'll contribute with a  2GHz Venice chip only.


----------



## Geoff

tweaker said:
			
		

> I have been away from the team for about a week. But from now I'll contribute with a  2GHz Venice chip only.


Why not with your PD?  If you set it to low priority it doesnt use up your cpu when you really need it.


-Geoff


----------



## Yue

i'll join guys, i'll run it on the rig in the sig. I got a day left till my first WU


----------



## jancz3rt

*Current status:*

Date of last work unit 2006-05-13 10:07:08  
Active CPUs within 50 days 35  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 45727 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 225 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) *3698 of 44040* !!!! 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

*KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK + MORE OF YOU JOIN GUYS*

JAN


----------



## Motoxrdude

Hey! Could i get this working for linux?


----------



## magicman

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Hey! Could i get this working for linux?


Yes, there's a linux console you can download from the download page.


----------



## Motoxrdude

magicman said:
			
		

> Yes, there's a linux console you can download from the download page.


The linux console is an Exe, do you have any clue what to do?


----------



## magicman

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> The linux console is an Exe, do you have any clue what to do?


Not quite sure, I've never used linux so I don't know how to get .exe files to run. In the install info for the linux console, all that's said is:





Does that mean anything to you?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heh, no. Ill just google some stuff. Thanks anyways!


----------



## DCIScouts

The only problem I've experienced with this program is that it kicks me out of a game window when it's running, even if I've paused it and it's in the taskbar.  Anyone else have this problem and know how to fix it? (it's happened in Guild Wars, BFME, and others...)


----------



## tweaker

DCIScouts said:
			
		

> The only problem I've experienced with this program is that it kicks me out of a game window when it's running, even if I've paused it and it's in the taskbar.  Anyone else have this problem and know how to fix it? (it's happened in Guild Wars, BFME, and others...)





			
				FAQ said:
			
		

> OpenGL games don't work or get minimized when running the FAH graphical client.  There is an known issue that can occur when running [email protected] and any other  application that uses OpenGL, which are mainly games. This issue is not due to  [email protected] itself, but rather that OpenGL, which is used in the [email protected] graphical client,  does not allow itself to be used by two programs simultaneously. The workaround  for this issue is to uninstall the [email protected] graphical client and install the console  client.


.


----------



## magicman

Ok, I've reached my target with another team, so I'm now starting my first WU for the COFO Team.

*Come on everybody, join in!*


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Great man. You seem to be an active member with motivation! Just what we need. We have made some amazing progress in my view since the "rebirth" of the [email protected] team here at COFO.

Consider this:

14WUs on 25/03/2006
235WUs on 17/05/2006 (today)

All that within two months!

JAN


----------



## magicman

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> You seem to be an active member with motivation! Just what we need.


I have my overclocked Opteron folding 24 hours a day, so hopefully I'll be able to make a decent contribution. It's such an effortless thing to do in order to help with medical research, so all I say is why not?


----------



## Geoff

I've been working on a 50,000,000 step project, and it's taken me about a week to get to 84% complete.  Once it's done, my score will really soar.


----------



## diduknowthat

hey guys i just joined in on our team, which i believe is 44358? someone double check that.


----------



## magicman

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> hey guys i just joined in on our team, which i believe is 44358? someone double check that.


Excellent, and yes it is the right team. 

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358


----------



## diduknowthat

woah, its saying that im on the " Box Office Prophets " team...


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heh, ok, i guess i am going to join. I have an old PIII 866MHZ that will be running 24/7. What team is the CFers?


----------



## magicman

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> What team is the CFers?


Scroll up about 3 posts, all will become clear.   Welcome to the team.


----------



## diduknowthat

someone help   oh my configuration is says im on this team, according to the team number. However, on my statistics, it says im on three random teams...what's going on


----------



## Geoff

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358

I dont see your name anywhere, unless you used a different one.


----------



## diduknowthat

i just used liu. When i first ran the program, i configured it so i was on team 44358. But when i look at my statistics, it says im on "Box Office Prophets", "Tea m 3Drage" and "default".


----------



## magicman

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> i just used liu. When i first ran the program, i configured it so i was on team 44358. But when i look at my statistics, it says im on "Box Office Prophets", "Tea m 3Drage" and "default".


Yes but look at the dates - all around 2005-11-04. They can't be you, if you say you've just joined. Which version are you using, the console or the graphical interface? In the graphical version it's easy to see what team you are with on the left, in the console version, go to the installation directory, double click on MyFolding.html, and it'll display your team name as assigned when you set it up. If it's not what it should be, delete the whole installation folder, disable the service in services.msc, and redownload the client.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update *

It's amazing in my view just how far we got since the start. We are now over 300 WUs. Great job guys. 

*MORE MEMBERS WELCOME - JOIN OUR TEAM 44358*

Date of last work unit 2006-05-28 07:09:14  
Active CPUs within 50 days 33  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 58689 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 306 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 3221 of 44189 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

JAN


----------



## Jet

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> i just used liu. When i first ran the program, i configured it so i was on team 44358. But when i look at my statistics, it says im on "Box Office Prophets", "Tea m 3Drage" and "default".



For instance:
With "Jet" there are 5 or so members with that name, so you have to scroll down until you see one from "Computer Forum"


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update *

Date of last work unit 2006-06-04 08:08:25  
Active CPUs within 50 days 31  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 62705 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 330 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 3110 of 44245 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

*MORE MEMBERS WELCOME - JOIN OUR TEAM 44358*

JAN


----------



## Burgon

I'll join with my new rig


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I have been folding for a couple of years now.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I only have the old school way of scoring!! I have more folding points than anyone here!!!! I am an old fart Check this listing!!!!!!
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=My_Catt_Maxx_DWE


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update *

Date of last work unit 2006-06-15 14:13:33  
Active CPUs within 50 days 31  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 71886 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 386 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 2877 of 44365 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

That is cool!  I started a few years back with a group from a WinMx chat room. Sorry to say some of the members have thinned out. Keep up the good work!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I see that you don't have enough points yet to make the Extreme Overclocking list yet. But at the rate you are going you should soon! If not I can get ahold of a friend there and see that this team gets added to the list.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=


----------



## MyCattMaxx

My_Catt_Maxx_DWE    	 Last updated: Thu Jun 15 19:00:00 PDT 2006
Fri Jun 16 02:00:00 UTC 2006

Date of last work unit 	2006-06-15 15:19:17
Total score 	94830
Overall rank (if points are combined) 	10736 of 556121
Active processors (within 50 days) 	1
Active processors (within 7 days) 	1

 Donator  	My_Catt_Maxx_DWE
Team 	PC Club [email protected] Team (36057)
Score 	94830 (certificate)
Donator Rank 	10736 of 556121
WU 	910 (certificate)
Date of last
work unit 	2006-06-15 15:19:17


----------



## magicman

*Update*

We've not had an update in a couple of weeks, sooo....

*Date of last work unit* 2006-07-03 11:23:36  
*Active CPUs within 50 days* 23  
*Team Id* 44358  
*Grand Score* 81732 (certificate)  
*Work Unit Count* 447 (certificate)  
*Team Ranking (incl. aggregate)* 2727 of 44509 
*Home Page* http://www.computerforum.com

If you're reading this not knowing what all this is about, here's a quote from our very own apj101:

_Just think about all that wasted computer power and time sitting on your desktop. Now multiply that by the number of computers in the world and you begin to see the potential benefit that harnessing that power could have for research. So why note donate your computer time.
You don’t have to do anything except download a small file, and leave your computer running (which is a good thing anyway). The programs can be set to come on like screen savers, or to run in the background._

http://folding.stanford.edu/


----------



## jancz3rt

*Common!*

*Date of last work unit* 2006-07-13 09:12:48  
*Active CPUs within 50 days* 22  
*Team Id* 44358  
*Grand Score* 86502
*Work Unit Count* 474
*Team Ranking (incl. aggregate)* 2633 of 44591 
*Home Page* http://www.computerforum.com 

Current status.

*Guys, we need more of you to join and those that used to fold to start again to keep up the great progress.*

JAN


----------



## Ku-sama

i guess i could set up Project Michelle for folding as soon as i get the new case for it


----------



## Arm_Pit

You pay for my elctricy bill and i'll set up 6 or 7 very low end PC's and run this one and another mid end PC overnight everynight.


----------



## 4W4K3

Arm_Pit said:
			
		

> You pay for my elctricy bill and i'll set up 6 or 7 very low end PC's and run this one and another mid end PC overnight everynight.



It's probably not going to break the bank, unless your electric company totally rips you off.

http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/computers.html

Do a rough estimate of total wattage for your particular machine. Remember not everything runs at full boar (vid card, sound card, etc.), and that you can turn off the monitor at night, and still run [email protected] Use their equation...and see how much it would cost you to run [email protected] say...5 days a week (24/5, if you will).

My guess is...it's not going to be a substantial increase on your bill.


----------



## Arm_Pit

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> It's probably not going to break the bank, unless your electric company totally rips you off.
> 
> http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/computers.html
> 
> Do a rough estimate of total wattage for your particular machine. Remember not everything runs at full boar (vid card, sound card, etc.), and that you can turn off the monitor at night, and still run [email protected] Use their equation...and see how much it would cost you to run [email protected] say...5 days a week (24/5, if you will).
> 
> My guess is...it's not going to be a substantial increase on your bill.


Acording to my wattage meter they use about 150-175watts, they are actually less power efficent then many of the newer ones. average price for electricy is 12cents kw/h (From 20cents to as low as 3 cents during peak and high energy use to off peak and low enegry use) so .12x.150(150watts out of 1000) x 24hours x 30days(assuming left on all thoughout the month = around 13$ a month around for each computer asumming that they stay at 150watt usage while CPU is at full load.

Now im going to want a new case fan for each comptuer to stop them from boiling(They all have 0) and most likly new CPU fans since they are all cheap cheasy ones. Although I'd probally just get the case fans and wait untill i have problems for the CPU's since im cheap, so the case fans would up the wattage usage and cost money up front.

That would be with 0 moniter usage aswell, and so i cant be called on uping it i used 150w instead of 175 which in reality its probally going to be more up on 175w ince cpu will be at full load and the new case fans.


----------



## 4W4K3

Now take from what you calculated, and subtract it to 5 days a week like I said lol. Also, subtract from that the time that you "normally" use the computer (internet/forums/gaming, etc). That, will be the "increase" in price you are looking at. Probably a few dollars a month realistically. By simply running less lights in your house, and other small electricity saving methods, you will probably break even in the long run.


----------



## Arm_Pit

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Now take from what you calculated, and subtract it to 5 days a week like I said lol. Also, subtract from that the time that you "normally" use the computer (internet/forums/gaming, etc). That, will be the "increase" in price you are looking at. Probably a few dollars a month realistically. By simply running less lights in your house, and other small electricity saving methods, you will probably break even in the long run.


That was for my older PC's, if i did this one it would run 250W and reliasticly i would only be able to do it overnight, i use this PC to much during the day. Also if you want to look at it that that way, instead of breaking even, i could just pay less in the first place, so its going to be costing more still, not brekaing any even...

So lets go with 175watts then and only 5days a week and it comes out to 11$ per month per PC with no moniter at all. Which for now im sticking with 175 since I havn't looked at power usage when cpu is at full with a case fan, but it would most likly be more.


----------



## Bobo

How the heck did we get onto electricity consumption?

Well I just joined [email protected], on CF.

Here are the team stats, if any of you care to know:

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358


----------



## Arm_Pit

Bobo said:
			
		

> How the heck did we get onto electricity consumption?


How much it would take to leave a PC on to run [email protected] 24/7...e.xcuse me 24/5


----------



## Bobo

lol....well I run my computer 24/7 anyway, and [email protected] is generally always running.


----------



## 4W4K3

I was merely trying to figure out realistic power consumption. Seems as if some people will use any excuse not to do something. Seriously, if running your computer more often causes you to go bankrupt due to an increase in your electricity bill...I will personally help you get back on your feet and cover your electric bill. If your financial standpoint rests on the dependency of $11/month, you may want to consider using less electricity, or review your expenditures list? I know not everyone is rich...but you are dangerously close to a financial pitfall if $11 will send you over the edge.


----------



## Arm_Pit

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> I was merely trying to figure out realistic power consumption. Seems as if some people will use any excuse not to do something. Seriously, if running your computer more often causes you to go bankrupt due to an increase in your electricity bill...I will personally help you get back on your feet and cover your electric bill. If your financial standpoint rests on the dependency of $11/month, you may want to consider using less electricity, or review your expenditures list? I know not everyone is rich...but you are dangerously close to a financial pitfall if $11 will send you over the edge.


My elctric bill is normally under 40$ already. I'm cheap. I live off of eggs and cup  a noodle soups.

11$ extra a month will not send me over the egde, but I dont have much room untill im over the egde, so I woudl radther save that 11$ incase some emergncy happens.


----------



## ckfordy

Well i was folding but i stopped but when i get my new computer running ill put it back on there.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Great*

I am pleasantly surprised that we are seeing quite a high interest in our team. Keep up the interest and what do you know...sooner or later, we could be a top team 

JAN


----------



## 4W4K3

Having a laptop is a bit of a drawback, as running it 24/7 "kills it" faster than a desktop (assuming laptops are hotter, and therefore don't last as long). But, for the sake of all that is good...I will start folding again this weekend. I've constructed kind of a home-made laptop cooler that should keep it cool enough.


----------



## thealmightyone

Woot. Got first WU a a few days ago, and am halfway though second. It helps to have it running constantly, 24/5 (waste my weekends away gaming).


----------



## bball4life

I must say guys, good job and keep up the good work, sorry I am not helping you guys out at all, but I already fold for another team.  Its all in the name of saving lives though.


----------



## Bobo

Well I did 6 WUs for CF, but then another team started that I felt more obligated to be a part of.  (another computer forum, of course  )


----------



## 4W4K3

my weekend was crazy. college registering/admissions is a pain, and now im trying to find an apartment!

downloading now...otherwise i will most definetly forget again.


----------



## ckfordy

I just got done building my computer and now am installing XP and all the other stuff then i will start folding again.


----------



## 4W4K3

On step 7 of 1st WU, this machine folds so much faster than my last computer


----------



## vaiopup

Great to see some folks here are running dc projects


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update - reached 500!!*

2006-07-23 10:09:43  
Active CPUs within 50 days 23  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 91923 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 500 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 2555 of 44669 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

WE OFFICIALLY REACHED 500WUs!


JAN


----------



## vaiopup

You'll soon be in the top 2000..........go go go!!!


----------



## 4W4K3

Oh my I am so far behind. Thought I had more WU's than that...ah well.


----------



## thealmightyone

I've paused for a bit, Prime 95 stopped working on Step 13 overnight, so will run again whilst at work to see if CPU or Memory stopped it. Once it runs fine, ima gonna get me some more WU's.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Well, i am trying it on linux. It seems to be working as of now, but not sure, i will know by morning!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

*KEEP UP THE WORK GUYS  We do not want this effort to stop *

Date of last work unit 2006-08-09 16:12:01  
Active CPUs within 50 days 18  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 98710 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 543 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 2473 of 44804 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

JAN


----------



## ckfordy

Oh ya i completly forgot about that.  Ill download that on my new computer and get started with it.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I just downloaded and am up and running now.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Great*

Yeah I realised not many of us are left folding so I am trying to prevent it from stopping. It would be a waste after all that we have achieved so far.

JAN


----------



## ckfordy

jancz3rt said:


> Yeah I realised not many of us are left folding so I am trying to prevent it from stopping. It would be a waste after all that we have achieved so far.
> 
> JAN


 

Yup and i am folding right now just gotta watch the temps on my cpu so it doesnt overheat.


----------



## bball4life

ckfordy said:


> Yup and i am folding right now just gotta watch the temps on my cpu so it doesnt overheat.


You have heat problems if you are overheating.  [email protected] does put a strain on your cpu, but its not that big of one, yes its 100% of cpu load if you choose to but I'll run prime 95 100% of my cpu at 46C to 48C, while [email protected] at 100% is at 43C to 44C.  So it uses 100% of the cpu, but its not a huge strain, so if you overheat, you might want to look into your cooling, because if you do something that strains you cpu, and you overheat with [email protected], your gonna be in big trouble.

Fold 2 Cure!


----------



## ckfordy

bball4life said:


> You have heat problems if you are overheating. [email protected] does put a strain on your cpu, but its not that big of one, yes its 100% of cpu load if you choose to but I'll run prime 95 100% of my cpu at 46C to 48C, while [email protected] at 100% is at 43C to 44C. So it uses 100% of the cpu, but its not a huge strain, so if you overheat, you might want to look into your cooling, because if you do something that strains you cpu, and you overheat with [email protected], your gonna be in big trouble.
> 
> Fold 2 Cure!


 

When i have [email protected] on 100% cpu usage my temps go up to 50-52C and my core temp goes up to 60-63 so i might back off my overclock a little bit and proabbly buy better cooling maybe liquid cooling.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

ckfordy said:


> When i have [email protected] on 100% cpu usage my temps go up to 50-52C and my core temp goes up to 60-63 so i might back off my overclock a little bit and proabbly buy better cooling maybe liquid cooling.



Mine has still yet to go over 43C, and [email protected] is utilizing 50% of each of my cores.


----------



## Bobo

I folded 6 WUs for CF, but then I switched to another team (a competitor computer forum) and have folded 19 WUs for them.


----------



## ckfordy

monkeysims said:


> Mine has still yet to go over 43C, and [email protected] is utilizing 50% of each of my cores.


 

Ya but i have a 400 mhz overclock thats probably why its doing that.  Ill probably take it back down to close to stock settings and then my temps will be where yours are at.


----------



## Bobo

I have a 200MHz OC, and my temps are in the high-30s at the highest, running [email protected] 100% 24/7


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I just got my first WU finished a few moments ago.


----------



## Motoxrdude

[email protected] isnt working for me. It says "cannot connect to assignment server" Then it says "cannot connect to secondary assignment server". Have any ideas? I dont have any firewalls besides my router btw.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*



Motoxrdude said:


> [email protected] isnt working for me. It says "cannot connect to assignment server" Then it says "cannot connect to secondary assignment server". Have any ideas? I dont have any firewalls besides my router btw.



Maybe the Windows Firewall? The servers may have been busy. Other than that, the router should not cause this unless it has a hardware firewall. 

Update:

Date of last work unit 2006-08-12 12:12:17  
Active CPUs within 50 days 19  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 100287 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 553 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 2445 of 44823 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

JAN


----------



## Motoxrdude

O ok. I had ZA and uninstalled it but one of its processes was still running and thats what gave me problems. I got it working and all so i will be contributing from now on.


----------



## apj101

come on team, not seen much action in a while, could we have a concerted effort to get poeple to join our cause


----------



## magicman

apj101 said:


> come on team, not seen much action in a while, could we have a concerted effort to get poeple to join our cause


Absolutely, come on everybody, tell your friends, family, pets and accountants. If they're not folding with us, then ask them why the hell not? If you pop round to fix someone's computer, then ask them whether you can set up the computer to fold. Not only can you have an extra pc folding on your username, but you're spreading the word about the good that distributed computing offers!

Too many people have folded between 1 and 5 work units then given up! Was Rome built in a day? Did Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin get to moon only to say "on second thoughts, that surface doesn't look too friendly, lets head back"??? No! I'd like to see everyone who started folding with us to carry on where they left off. *Praetor, that includes you*.

If you're of the opinion that there's no point in folding because 'what difference can one person make', then you're just plain wrong. Voting systems would collapse if everyone thought like that, so come on and join the team!

There, rant over.


----------



## WeatherMan

Thinking about getting folding for this forum 

I have

1 3700 Sandy @ 2.92GHz
1 P4 1.7Ghz
1 Celly 735
1 Celly 600
1 Celly 650

Should be able to get somewhere, have around 11000 points on another team.
Should I change teams?


----------



## magicman

Bootup05 said:


> Should I change teams?


Yes! 

Seriously, I changed teams from CustomPC, as soon as I reached 20,000 with them and got my name in the magazine P), so you wouldn't be the only one to change loyalties. We need people like you to round up support.


----------



## WeatherMan

Thats settled then 
Moving now 
Shame the points dont go with you


----------



## magicman

Bootup05 said:


> Shame the points dont go with you


Indeed... Glad to have you with us.


----------



## WeatherMan

Lol if I carried my points over I'd already be in 2nd place  

and BTW, Just as I switched over the team number I had a WU ending 5 mins later, would that go to the team or my old one


----------



## magicman

And if my points carried over I'd already have 29,000, making me 1st place. 

I'm not sure to be perfectly honest. The easy way to find out is wait a few hours and then see if you appear on the COFO Stats. If it counted towards us then that'd be one of the fastest first-work-unit-completion times we've ever had!


----------



## WeatherMan

Im on the scoreboard
Just got to wait for my Sandy to get going and then il be zooming up teh ranks


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

Date of last work unit 2006-08-22 11:14:34  
Active CPUs within 50 days 20  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 105160 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 582 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 2388 of 44892 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

+

JOIN JOIN JOIN!

JAN


----------



## magicman

I'm well chuffed with my progress - since I joined on 17th May I'm already in 5th place, and hot on the heels of Jan only 200 points in front... That either means I'm doing a lot of folding, or nobody else is doing enough.

Either way, Jan, you're mine...


----------



## jancz3rt

magicman said:


> Either way, Jan, you're mine...



Haha....I love you too  (Ehmm)

Now to the point, I think people have been folding less in general but we got Yeti back folding. It's the summer and many people are on holidays. I am still folding as much as I was before. The same 2 PCs are involved. If only we could get more people help.

JAN


----------



## magicman

jancz3rt said:


> Haha....I love you too  (Ehmm)


Hmm, um, yes, um, we'd better not, um, never mind...  


jancz3rt said:


> Now to the point, I think people have been folding less in general but we got Yeti back folding. It's the summer and many people are on holidays. I am still folding as much as I was before. The same 2 PCs are involved.


Yep, you may be right. Glad Yeti's back, he's been a great contribution to the team, but I can't understand we're still at 29 members with only a handful of regular folders - I don't get what can be so hard / unappealing about doing it.

I've got a 2.61Ghz Opteron 144 and a stock 3200+ folding most of the time, but am still looking for new pc's to add (legitimately) to my username...


----------



## Geoff

I used to do it with my PD rig, but im on a P4 2.2 and it would take days just to get one done.  I tried setting one up on the families Celeron 2.6Ghz, but even after a week it wasnt close to done, so I just stoped folding.

Once I get a better rig, I will probably start up again.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah*

You were of great help Omega, thanks. Do join in if you can when you get your new rig.

JAN


----------



## dave597

cool look what i found in the news: 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/5287254.stm?ls


----------



## magicman

Nice one dave, it's great that the BBC is helping with the exposure of distributed computing, and even better that Sony is joining in to the whole philosophy.

Incidentally, I noticed that nowhere on the [email protected] site can you see some kind of representation of up/down rank movements within the team, so I thought I'd make a graph and keep it updated as time goes on. It'll give you an idea of which users are active and overtaking and which users are not.


----------



## P11

I just joined up, its a good cause and my PC is generally on all day. BTW, does folding speed depend on your pc's specs?


----------



## magicman

P11 said:


> I just joined up, its a good cause and my PC is generally on all day. BTW, does folding speed depend on your pc's specs?


Yes it does, but almost exclusively the cpu. Having a terrible gfx card, for example, wouldn't make any difference.


----------



## P11

oo, I wonder how a Quad-Opteron would hold up


----------



## tweaker

Good work guys! 

I've not done any folding at all this summer and dropped from second to fifth place. 



			
				P11 said:
			
		

> oo, I wonder how a Quad-Opteron would hold up



You would run several instances of the client, contributing to your personal donator nick.


----------



## Burgerbob

I just joined, i do a WU every eight hours or so... dont expect much from me


----------



## tweaker

Burgerbob said:


> I just joined, i do a WU every eight hours or so... dont expect much from me



8h is nothing, wait til you get the 2 or 3 day units.


----------



## DCIScouts

Hey, this current work unit is going to take me over 4 days yet, and I've already spent over a day on this; probably almost 6 days total.  Better be getting beaucoup points from this


----------



## Motoxrdude

tweaker said:


> 8h is nothing, wait til you get the 2 or 3 day units.



I had one assignment that was 40,000 steps and it took about 5min per frame. Crzzzy.


----------



## DCIScouts

Yeah, this one's 500 frames, but over 16 mins. per frame


----------



## Bobo

Mine's 500, but 45 min per frame.  about 5 days


----------



## DCIScouts

How does that compute?  That should be 375 hours total, or a little over two weeks.


----------



## Bobo

DCIScouts said:


> How does that compute? That should be 375 hours total, or a little over two weeks.


It will end up taking about 5 days...I guess the estimate is just a little off.


----------



## DCIScouts

Yeah, one of the two obviously has to be, unless it's not showing the one in the tens column for the days...


----------



## 4W4K3

Still folding here, even though I'm not too active on the forums.


----------



## magicman

Aidan's just joined with his first work unit under his belt. Is that you Burgerbob or you P11?


----------



## bball4life

I'm mad at Stanford right now, they are releasing a gpu version so you can fold your your video card, which will do stuff a lot faster, but its only gonna be available for ati cards.  Come on stanford, what about us poor nvidia users, now my new 7900gt is just gonna sit there, while I am not playing games.


----------



## Bobo

Will the GPU and CPU versions be able to run simultaneously?  And would the WUs be the same?  Or would it be a separate thing totally?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

Date of last work unit 2006-08-30 12:17:17  
Active CPUs within 50 days 22  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 111958 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 616 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 2326 of 45157 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

P.S.: Great to see some action again. Keep it up guys.

Magicman: thanx for heading the effort 

JAN


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yea, i sold my computer so i dont have a computer to do some folding. Once i do get my new comp however, then i will.


----------



## magicman

jancz3rt said:


> Magicman: thanx for heading the effort


My pleasure, although in many ways Yeti is still doing a sterling job there.

By the way, I've been keeping the graph updated daily, are people generally finding it useful or a waste of space? Only if it's just me who's finding it useful I'll stop uploading it.


----------



## jancz3rt

*I think..*

I think the graph is great. At least for the few of us active ones 

JAN


----------



## Redbull{wings}

do you need an internet connection for this? i could boot up my old computer and run it on folding 24/7 but my router isnt working so i couldnt do it if it requires and active nternet connection(like is there a way to just connect it every once in a while to send the information)


----------



## Motoxrdude

jancz3rt said:


> I think the graph is great. At least for the few of us active ones
> 
> JAN



When did you get a .gif avatar?


----------



## magicman

Redbull{wings} said:


> do you need an internet connection for this? i could boot up my old computer and run it on folding 24/7 but my router isnt working so i couldnt do it if it requires and active nternet connection(like is there a way to just connect it every once in a while to send the information)



It requires an internet connection to download the packets of work, and to send the results back to Stanford. While it's churning the numbers you don't need to be connected. If you're not connected when the work needs to be sent, the program will just keep trying to connect until it can.

If you can contribute at all, then please do.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

alright ill set it all up tomorow ive been meaning to do this for a while and i finally will


----------



## Burgerbob

magicman said:


> Aidan's just joined with his first work unit under his belt. Is that you Burgerbob or you P11?



That would be me, now im working on a 50000 frame one, i dont know what it is thinking, im about a fifth of the way through. I had to convince my family to let me run the comp all the time lol, i hope i still can when i my dad gets back.


----------



## bball4life

Bobo said:


> Will the GPU and CPU versions be able to run simultaneously?  And would the WUs be the same?  Or would it be a separate thing totally?


They are completely different, so they should be able to run simultaneously, and the gpu one is a lot faster.  Here are the details.


----------



## DCIScouts

Hmm..., that sucks since I have an nVidia GPU...


----------



## magicman

Yup, I've got an nVidia GPU as well, and I'm just as frustrated. Hopefully, they've just picked ATI for the pioneering trials, and will include nVidia at a later date.


----------



## DCIScouts

Oooh, yeah, good point magicman, always thinking happy thoughts!!!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Suggestion*

Heya guys, I came up with one idea. Magicman seems to have joined in (thanks). Well if you have space in your signature and wish to help the [email protected] effort, you could add the following:



> *FOLDING FOR THE GOOD OF MANKIND* :*[email protected] Team 44358*



Thanks for your help. You can change the text of course, just leave the team number there.

Code:



		PHP:
	

[size=1][b]FOLDING FOR THE GOOD OF MANKIND[/b] :[URL="http://www.computerforum.com/12993-folding-home-how-can-i-make-difference.html"][b][color=red][email protected] Team 44358[/color][/b][/URL]
[/size]


JAN


----------



## Bobo

OK thanks, I put it in.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Updated*



jancz3rt said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [size=1][b]FOLDING FOR THE GOOD OF MANKIND[/b] :[URL="http://www.computerforum.com/12993-folding-home-how-can-i-make-difference.html"][b][color=red][email protected] Team 44358[/color][/b][/URL]
> [/size]
> 
> 
> JAN



Just for your info, I have updated it with a hyperlink to our thread.

JAN


----------



## Bobo

Hey guys, for some strange reason, I have decided to come back to fold for CF.  I don't know why.

I think that we need a better banner for the top of the [email protected] page....the one we have now looks pretty crappy.


----------



## magicman

jancz3rt said:


> Magicman seems to have joined in (thanks).


Hehe, yes I saw your sig and thought 'here's another harmless thing to do to perhaps attract a few more bodies.'


Bobo said:


> Hey guys, for some strange reason, I have decided to come back to fold for CF.  I don't know why.
> 
> I think that we need a better banner for the top of the [email protected] page....the one we have now looks pretty crappy.


It's not that quirky a thing to do you know...  Yes I agree we could do with a new banner, does anyone know who set up the original team/logo? We'd need their permission (i.e. logon details) to make a change.


----------



## DCIScouts

Will do, inserting it now...


----------



## magicman

I'm currently updating the graph to include today's changes. *Most notable is Bootup05*, who's doubled his score with the first completed work unit since records began (my graph's records, that is ). One of many I hope, well done.

I was shocked when I came home to find my WU count hadn't changed from 9am yesterday, until I checked my FAHlog.txt file, to find I'm working on a 20,000,000 step WU, that's a 40 fold increase from my last WU!  I'm still on 32%, so I can't wait for the resulting stats.


----------



## WeatherMan

Just got my gaming rig changed over, put one of the digits in incorrectly an thats why my score was hardly getting anywhere  

Folding now though and about to get my 3 celly's going


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

Great to see some activity again 

Great graph *magicman*. TO answer your previous question, APJ101 I think set up the account.TO all others, keep up the great work. Also thanks for the sig entries for those who have added them. It could help the effort.

Magicman's graph:







JAN


----------



## magicman

Thanks for the support Jan. The recent changes I've made to the graph is to have the top ten folders in black, they deserve to be seen against the background. Also to keep an updated team summary in the bottom left. I may start linking the raw daily data soon, so people can mess with it as they please.

Re: a logo, apj101 will view the thread soon enough, but who wants the job of designing one? Bobo, it was your idea to change it, want to see what you can come up with?


----------



## ckfordy

Well i havent been folding for awhile but ill start up again and ill put that thing in my sig to.


----------



## Bobo

magicman said:


> Bobo, it was your idea to change it, want to see what you can come up with?


Haha right, pick the worst photoshopper here.  Well I am leaving in an hour and not coming back for 3 days....so I would suggest that somebody else do it.


----------



## magicman

Welcome back, ckfordy!  Time for you to chase down 4W4K3... 

Edit: Bobo, no worries. I'll see what I can do this weekend, unless someone else wants to contribute.


----------



## jancz3rt

*My go*

Here's my go at the logo:






JAN


----------



## magicman

That's fantastic Jan. Apart from being a good design, it'd also look great on the team page: 

http://www.peterhartley2000.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/newlogo.jpg


----------



## jancz3rt

*Haha*

Thanks. I could add a frame to it to make it look better. I will post more designs so that, if deemed nice, there would be more to chose from.

Here's a more page-friendly design: 











JAN


----------



## dragon2309

cant resist a good ol' bash in photoshop.

my first:






my second:






my third






my fourth:






cheers, dragon


----------



## magicman

I really like them all. I would probably prefer dragon's take on the [email protected], but I really like Jan's text. How would a combination look like?


----------



## dragon2309

magicman said:


> I really like them all. I would probably prefer dragon's take on the [email protected], but I really like Jan's text. How would a combination look like?


That looks pretty good to me, lol, apart from i like the extended tail on the @ sign, maybe thats just my personal preference though. Otherwise, i think thats pretty good

dragon


----------



## jancz3rt

*haha*

I love that actually  I really do. Just for your info, thanks to APJ101, I am now in charge of the computerforum.com [email protected] account so I can change logos and so on.

JAN


----------



## magicman

Extended @ would look like this (ish):


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

Here is my go at the combo:






P.S.: I swear I did not copy you magicman 

JAN


----------



## magicman

Haha, I trust you Jan.  I prefer the trailing off personally. One small thing though, do you think the text ought to be a fraction smaller in relation to the [email protected]? Sort of 95% - it may be me, it just doesn't seem completely balanced...


----------



## dragon2309

i think that could be a good thing to do aswell, especially the bit that says "44358 - folding for the good of mankind" that could do with being a bit smaller

Again, other than that i think its great....

dragon


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ok*

A final compromise?

Magicman's view: does not like the extension, wants smaller text, likes the rest
Me: liked all, will combine
Dragon: likes the extension, wanted smaller text

Result? - this!






JAN


----------



## Motoxrdude

I like the trailing off better. I think you should make the team ID-Folding for the.... part a little smaller. Then i think you should take the CF.com and TEAM ID - Folding For... and move that down a little.


----------



## magicman

For the record, I wasn't against the @ extension at all, in fact I like it, so if that influences the course of things...


----------



## dragon2309

magicman said:


> For the record, I wasn't against the @ extension at all, in fact I like it, so if that influences the course of things...


I believe our good friend jan is changing it as we speak, a little misnderstanding in your original post there magicman, nothign to worry about

dragon


----------



## Motoxrdude

Ok, i edited Janz. This is what i was talking about:


----------



## dragon2309

Motoxrdude said:


> Ok, i edited Janz. This is what i was talking about:


Thats a different approach, im not sure if i like it or not though. the text seems a little out of place, what do others think?

dragon


----------



## Motoxrdude

I know it looks akward, but i didnt like have computerforum being centered. Maybe we could add something up top to make it less unbalanced.


----------



## magicman

From Jan's design






The tweaks I was suggesting would have made it look more like this:






What would you suggest to add up top, Motoxrdude?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ok*

Sorry for the misunderstanding. Here comes the compromise .. even with a bit of influence from motorxdude..

P.S.: yet again it looks like I copied you magicman 






JAN


----------



## magicman

Lol, we really are getting close on this one. Lets split the final hairs quick, I gotta go to bed soon but I want to see this through...


----------



## dragon2309

i like jans current one, very nice indeed, i think motoxrdudes one has potential but without something really good to put up the top, im not so sure

dragon


----------



## magicman

I like Jan's a lot as well. The @ symbol has more balance (is more square), would we want the line to extend beyond the text or cut short at the text? I'll post my previous one just for comparison.






or


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah*

I like your idea better but like the sharpness of my text. Here's mine done like yours 






JAN


----------



## magicman

jancz3rt said:


> I like your idea better but like the sharpness of my text. Here's mine done like yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN


Yes, that's the problem with editing a tiny jpg.  That looks great to me. Anybody any objections to making this the new logo?


----------



## ckfordy

magicman said:


> Yes, that's the problem with editing a tiny jpg.  That looks great to me. Anybody any objections to making this the new logo?



Nope I think it looks great and would be good for the team logo.


----------



## Burgerbob

hey guys, im going to go to Colorado to a cabin (no contact... brain melting...) and my parents are forcing me to turn off the comp (since compared to everything else, it uses up SOOO much power...) so it looks like i wont be able to finish my current WU. Sorry, ill be right back on it when i get back Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ok*

I have put the new one on. If anyone comes up with more suggestions, or better designs, please do not hesitate and suggest them. We are friendly people afterall 

JAN


----------



## magicman

There's been no change in the stats since yesterday - I take it most people are working on a very big WU? The one I'm working on is p2125_lambda_5way_melt_4_10011. Should be finished by tomorrow night.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Haha*

Well I am working on p2124_lambda_5way_mel and it's also quite big.

JAN


----------



## ckfordy

Im working on a p1811_COL1_121_fragment and its 500 Frames and i am at 197 and it takes 9 min 38 seconds a frame so it should hopefully be done in a few day.  I cant leave the computer on at night my dad doesnt like the electric bill and my powersupply has a Blue LED fan on it so it keeps me awake otherwise i would leave it on at night but it is on all day till i go to bed.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Just installed [email protected] on my pc at work   Await doomsday ..

JAN


----------



## 4W4K3

Hmm haven't been home since...Saturday morning? Hope the laptop didn't crash!

Good work on the banner 

Ooo and EDU and everything. wow


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

Date of last work unit 2006-09-05 10:10:13  
Active CPUs within 50 days 20  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 117895 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 639 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 2256 of 45261 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 

JAN


----------



## magicman

The team's looking a lot more healthy recently, so well done to everyone who's started folding with us, and also a big thank you to everyone who had stopped folding but who have started up again. You can see on the graph who I'm referring to there.


----------



## Kazoon

Hey I just joined!

[08:09:25] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1)
[08:22:21] Opening http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=kazoon...
[08:22:36] Opening C:\Program Files\[email protected]\MyFolding.html...


This is what it says so far??? Not sure whats it's doing but I completed  5000 out of 500000 steps, lol.

So when does my name show up on the list? After I complete all the steps?

PS: Can you run two computers with the same user name?


----------



## magicman

Yup - nice to see you're using the background console. Some people have problems with OpenGL games when using the graphical client.

There should be a txt document in the main installation folder called "unitinfo.txt" (it may not appear until you're a certain way into your first WU), but that should tell you what percentage complete you are, as well as what project you're working on, which you can see details on here:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject

Welcome to the team.


----------



## Bobo

Kazoon said:


> So when does my name show up on the list? After I complete all the steps?


Yes, when you complete a Work Unit



> PS: Can you run two computers with the same user name?


Most definitely.  Some people have hundreds of computers running for them


----------



## Filip

How long does it take for you guys to complete 1 frame? I'm working on a p1808_Collagen_Brodsky (AMBER core), 500 frames, and it takes 1:50 min for 1 frame.

Does it depend on which WU is it working on? Or is it same for all WU's, just the frame number is different (more or less frames)?


----------



## Bobo

Filip said:


> How long does it take for you guys to complete 1 frame? I'm working on a p1808_Collagen_Brodsky (AMBER core), 500 frames, and it takes 1:50 min for 1 frame.
> 
> Does it depend on which WU is it working on? Or is it same for all WU's, just the frame number is different (more or less frames)?


It differs for all work units.  Mine have been anywhere from 2 seconds to 51 minutes, and from 100 to 50000 frames.

Right now I am doing 20,000 frames at 43s per frame.  And it is taking an insanely long time


----------



## Filip

Is it automated what WU will come or is there a way to manually change what WU you want to work on?

EDIT:
I meant, can you change the WU you're working on to some other WU without finishing it first?


----------



## magicman

Filip said:


> I meant, can you change the WU you're working on to some other WU without finishing it first?


It's my understanding that the software can only handle one work unit at a time. If you reinstall the software you may get given a different WU, but you'd lose the progress of the previous one. If you're on the console client, you can specify what size of work unit you'll allow, but I believe [email protected] chooses what projects it gives out so as to have an even distribution of cpu's to a certain project.

In fact I've just spotted it in the FAQ's:

http://folding.stanford.edu/faq.html#run.morethanone


----------



## Kazoon

Bobo said:


> It differs for all work units.  Mine have been anywhere from 2 seconds to 51 minutes, and from 100 to 50000 frames.
> 
> Right now I am doing 20,000 frames at 43s per frame.  And it is taking an insanely long time


Right now mine is working on 17m:38s/frame, frames completed 25/500 and I have a pretty fast computer. This project must need alot of computing power, lol!

I would rather do this to test my overclock than (cpu burn in) at least this way my pc is doing something. So far my cpu is running at a steady 34 degrees c. At the rate it's going though it says this wont be finished until friday! If you stop in the middle and then start again will it start the same project where you left off or will it start a new project?


----------



## magicman

Kazoon said:


> If you stop in the middle and then start again will it start the same project where you left off or will it start a new project?


You can shut your pc down at any time, and it'll carry on where it left off when you restart. The instructions in the About thread for setting up the console ask you to select no under "Change advanced Options" - this sets the program up to save its progress every 15 mins. If you select yes instead of no, it allows you to change advanced settings which include reducing the backup time to every 3 mins. But 15 mins is fine for most people.

Edit: If you want to reduce the time to three minutes, you'd have to wait until the WU is complete and sent, then delete all [email protected] files except the console .exe and go through the console instructions again (it may detect the previous startup entry, in which case select to keep it active). All the default settings for the advanced settings are in brackets, so if you're unsure, type the default choices.


----------



## magicman

*Update*

Date of last work unit 2006-09-10 03:14:04  
Active CPUs within 50 days 25  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 126408 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 677 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 2153 of 45320 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com


*Just thought I'd say congratulations to dciscouts who's finally made the top ten after a 2 day sprint to displace Burgon.*

*Ones to watch*

Keep an eye on *Jet*, who's set to overtake jancz3rt in the next few days, 
and *4W4K3*, who's inching closer to [-OMEGA-] day by day.

*Keep up the good work guys!*

Link to the daily-updated graph...


----------



## jancz3rt

magicman said:


> Keep an eye on *Jet*, who's set to overtake jancz3rt in the next few days..



LOL. I will not let that happen without a fight. Now folding on 3 pcs. Currently working on a big WU so watch out.

JAN


----------



## Bobo

I am doing a huge WU right now, prolly around 400pts.  It is taking about 11 days.


----------



## Artoonie

ooh sounds cool, ill join soon!


----------



## cybereclipse

can i run this on vista rc1?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yes*



cybereclipse said:


> can i run this on vista rc1?



Yeah you can. I am anyway  I have it installed on Vista RC1 as well as XP.

JAN


----------



## magicman

Artoonie said:


> ooh sounds cool, ill join soon!


That's great news, Artoonie. Join in, and spread the word to everyone you know. If you get their permission to set up the software on theirs as well, you'll be in the top ten in no time... 

Edit: By the way guys, I've added a feature to the About thread where you can click on the graph and be presented with the raw data in .csv format. Just adds a new dimension to the thing.


----------



## Bobo

Bobo is almost in the top 10!  

Right now I am working on an insanely huge WU (12 days total, 9 to go) which will probably end up being like 500 points. (I hope)


----------



## magicman

Bobo said:


> Bobo is almost in the top 10!
> 
> Right now I am working on an insanely huge WU (12 days total, 9 to go) which will probably end up being like 500 points. (I hope)


That's sweet, Bobo. You can find out how many points it'll be by typing the project number (the 4 digits after the"p" in the name) into here. Let me know how many it'll be, I'm curious...


----------



## Bobo

Blah.  Only 400 points.  

It is 20000 frames, and I was up to 4000, but then it mysteriously restarted.  Now I am at 3200 the second time around.

And in the meantime, my other computer is cranking out WUs much faster, cause it is very rarely used, just runs 24/[email protected] all day long.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

I just joined : ).  But one thing.  I need some help modifiying it so that i can use both cores while running it.  I read somewhere that this was possible, but im not sure how to do it.  Anyone know?


----------



## Filip

{LSK} Otacon said:


> I just joined : ).  But one thing.  I need some help modifiying it so that i can use both cores while running it.  I read somewhere that this was possible, but im not sure how to do it.  Anyone know?



http://folding.stanford.edu/faq.html#run.morethanone

Have fun


----------



## magicman

Bobo said:


> Blah.  Only 400 points.


I know how you feel, it seems the WU's aren't linear in the points you get out of them. A 1-day WU may give you 150 pts, a 4-day WU won't ever give you 600...


----------



## Bobo

magicman said:


> I know how you feel, it seems the WU's aren't linear in the points you get out of them. A 1-day WU may give you 150 pts, a 4-day WU won't ever give you 600...


Well whatever.

I should just get all the PCs in my school working on this...that would be about 300 Athlon 64s (3000s and 3200s, mainly) all working for Bobo 24/7....


----------



## magicman

You should offer to spend your holidays overclocking them all, then I'm sure they'd let you use a couple...


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Bobo said:


> Well whatever.
> 
> I should just get all the PCs in my school working on this...that would be about 300 Athlon 64s (3000s and 3200s, mainly) all working for Bobo 24/7....



Wow, most of my schools PC's are 350Mhz Pentium 2's with 128MB RAM. They have about 100 2.4GHz Celeron w/ 256MB now though.


----------



## Bobo

magicman said:


> You should offer to spend your holidays overclocking them all, then I'm sure they'd let you use a couple...


Lol....the tech people in my school probably don't even know what overclocking is....

And I would love to do that.  Seriously...to get to play with a couple hundred computers.

Actually, I might be able to just install it on the mainframe in the district office, then I could use all the computers in the whole district...wow that would be cool

Ok bobo, snap out of the daydream *pinches self*

Anyway...i guess I'll be stuck with 2 computers for now, cause the rest of mine aren't anywhere near fast enough.  Even a PIII 1GHz took about 4 times as long as my A64s do.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

Great to see some activity and discussion going on. Great job to all taking place and to all the newcomers. We rock!

Update:

Date of last work unit 2006-09-13 15:11:29  
Active CPUs within 50 days 28  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 132151 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 706 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 2084 of 45360 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 


JAN


----------



## Yeti

> Great to see some activity and discussion going on. Great job to all taking place and to all the newcomers. We rock!
> 
> Update:
> 
> Date of last work unit 2006-09-13 15:11:29
> Active CPUs within 50 days 28
> Team Id 44358
> Grand Score 132151 (certificate)
> Work Unit Count 706 (certificate)
> Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 2084 of 45360
> Home Page http://www.computerforum.com
> 
> 
> JAN


Definitely nice to see that we've added a few people and that we're still improving our team ranking.  By the way, is there anyway that we could get an overall team ranking graph on the "about" page?  I think that would be interesting to plot.


----------



## magicman

Yes, just to echo Jan's sentiments, I'm thrilled with the progress we're making.

And since I seem to be Mr Statistics at the moment lol, I'll just say in just two and a half weeks we've increased our team score by 22%. That huge. Well done. 

And Yeti, yes I can certainly arrange that. Although do you think it'll be more interesting or depressing?


----------



## Motoxrdude

I'll be starting back up here in a few days once i get my computer running.


----------



## Yeti

> And Yeti, yes I can certainly arrange that. ALthough do you think it'll be more interesting or depressing?


LOL, well I was hoping it would be interesting and uplifting, definitely don't need any more depressing things in my life


----------



## magicman

Yeti said:


> LOL, well I was hoping it would be interesting and uplifting, definitely don't need any more depressing things in my life


I'll see about making the graph exponential then...


----------



## Jet

How do you top three get so much done in so little? I guess I'm limited because I can only use my Pentium D during the day, even though the little 1GHz P3 is on 24/7


----------



## magicman

http://www.peterhartley2000.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/[email protected]

This has been peiced together from the various updates posted in this thread. I'll improve its look, and add it to the section tomorrow. Right now it's past my bed time lol. Needless to say, our progress up the ranks is slowing, eventually we'll reach a plateau unless the new members are able to make a big enough dent. Reason enough to recruit new bodies!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Actually there is a group that does that we just haven't made the list yet!


----------



## cybereclipse

yay! i joined 
i feel special!


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Filip said:


> http://folding.stanford.edu/faq.html#run.morethanone
> 
> Have fun



Thank you.


----------



## DCIScouts

Looks like the team has grown a lot over the last week or so...  It's great to see that the team is closing in on 40 members!  Lots of new help to push our team rank even higher.  At the risk of sounding like a cheerleader, let's go team!!!


----------



## magicman

The team ranking graph is up and running in the About thread, and will be kept updated along with the members graph.


----------



## Geoff

I'm starting to fold some more, but I'm only using a Sempron so it will takie quite a while to finish some WU's.


----------



## magicman

That's great news, Goeff. I've been hoping you'd join back in, and don't worry about just using a Sempron, there are people folding with much less, I'm sure. Every little helps.


----------



## Geoff

Im at 274/500 of my first WU 

it's been running for almost 24 hours already.


----------



## magicman

What's the project number of that one? Plug the 4 digit number in here and you can find out how many points it'll carry...


----------



## Geoff

It's 153 Points.


----------



## magicman

It seems like everyone gets a 153 WU for their first one, just look at the stats, six people, all with 1 WU under their belt, all with the same points score. Weird.


----------



## Bobo

The WU I am on suddenly went from 43s/frame to 16s/frame, cutting like 6 days off of the completion time....


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hm*



Bobo said:


> The WU I am on suddenly went from 43s/frame to 16s/frame, cutting like 6 days off of the completion time....



That's normal. The predictions take some time to calculate themselves right. 

JAN


----------



## Bobo

jancz3rt said:


> That's normal. The predictions take some time to calculate themselves right.
> 
> JAN


After 4 days of work at 43s?  That's normal?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*



Bobo said:


> After 4 days of work at 43s?  That's normal?



Strange. Maybe something else was running in the background? However, the main thing is it works and that you are helping us. Any help is greatly appreciated.

JAN


----------



## DCIScouts

Yeah, I've had WU's drop from 9+ minutes to around 3+ minutes when I stop doing some other things, and then it also drops off a bunch of time from the projected completion date.  The one I just finished wasn't supposed to done until tomorrow night when I left for work.  I get home tonight, and it's done!


----------



## magicman

I always used to take the graphical completion estimates with a pinch of salt. It's not an issue with the console version, there's no estimated completeion time. Instead, if you want to work it out, you have to do it manually with a calculator. Hence why I usually don't bother...


----------



## ceewi1

magicman said:


> I always used to take the graphical completion estimates with a pinch of salt. It's not an issue with the console version, there's no estimated completeion time. Instead, if you want to work it out, you have to do it manually with a calculator. Hence why I usually don't bother...


That's where Electron Microscope comes in handy.  

On a different note, would a guide to folding on Dual Core systems be helpful?


----------



## magicman

Not come across Electron Microscope before, looks like something worthwhile playing around with.


ceewi1 said:


> On a different note, would a guide to folding on Dual Core systems be helpful?


Quite likely, especially considering the increase in numbers with a dual core system. If you would be prepared to write a guide, I'd look at incorporating it in the :About thread. I'm a bit busy at present.
______________________________

Edit: I've just been fiddling about with EM, and I have to say nice one ceewi. It brings a whole new dimension to folding with the console version. Where did you come across that?

Oh by the way, this is my screenshot of what it tells you if anyone else is running the console and is interested:


----------



## Kazoon

I just completed a work unit so how come my name and progress does not show up under Team members on the team statistics page?


----------



## ckfordy

Kazoon said:


> I just completed a work unit so how come my name and progress does not show up under Team members on the team statistics page?



What do you mean. your name is on there.


----------



## Kazoon

ckfordy said:


> What do you mean. your name is on there.


Oh yeah now it is, lol! Boy that took along time to complete, the one I am working on now is going real fast.

What does the score represent? Is that like how well your PC completed the WU?


----------



## magicman

Please try not to double post, there's an edit button for adding things to a previous post.

Welcome to the team, the score is based on how long it took the WU to be completed on a benchmarking computer at Stanford, that way the points allocations are fair for the size of the WU, and people who get given smaller WU's don't suffer points wise.

You may find it useful to read through the FAQ's on their website, most common queries are answered there (hence the name, funnily enough...).


----------



## Kazoon

I see a team ranking page but it just shows a graph? Is there another page where we can check out other teams ranks and progress?


----------



## magicman

[email protected] Stats for teams and donors.

Are you getting confused with the About Thread? That's just something put together for the benefit of the members in the team, it's not meant to be comprehensive.


----------



## dragon2309

Ok guys, im back on board after a long break. It shoudl be 24/7/365 from now on, time for business i say....

 Thanks magicman

dragon


----------



## ceewi1

magicman said:


> Not come across Electron Microscope before, looks like something worthwhile playing around with.
> 
> Quite likely, especially considering the increase in numbers with a dual core system. If you would be prepared to write a guide, I'd look at incorporating it in the :About thread. I'm a bit busy at present.


No problems, i'll get to it over the next few days.



> Edit: I've just been fiddling about with EM, and I have to say nice one ceewi. It brings a whole new dimension to folding with the console version. Where did you come across that?


Ran into it while googling a little folding problem I was having (trying to recover a couple of 600 point WUs lost at 90% ).  I posted it a while back and the interest was underwhelming.  Glad to see i'm no longer the only one using the console version, or making full use of both cores!


----------



## cybereclipse

mine keeps saying core downloading error
any ideas???
im running windows vista btw


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*



cybereclipse said:


> mine keeps saying core downloading error
> any ideas???
> im running windows vista btw



Well make sure a firewall or something like that is not blocking it. If that does not fix it, try uninstalling and then reinstalling the software. It should work. I am using it on Vista Pre-RC1 and works just fine.

JAN


----------



## Bobo

Hey look!  Bobo made it into the top 10!    Yay, that made my day.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Congrats Bobo*



Bobo said:


> Hey look!  Bobo made it into the top 10!    Yay, that made my day.



Congrats on that. You deserve it 

JAN


----------



## Bobo

jancz3rt said:


> Congrats on that. You deserve it
> 
> JAN


Thank you  *bows*

Now I have to work hard to keep my position, cause I know DCIScouts isn't going to sit back and let me stay ahead of him....


----------



## Jet

Bobo said:


> Thank you  *bows*
> 
> Now I have to work hard to keep my position, cause I know DCIScouts isn't going to sit back and let me stay ahead of him....



Lol!

All I have to do is watch the people who keep their computer on all the time catch up to me


----------



## DCIScouts

Bobo said:


> Thank you  *bows*
> 
> Now I have to work hard to keep my position, cause I know DCIScouts isn't going to sit back and let me stay ahead of him....



Well, unfortunately, some of us only have one computer...   But I do what I can!


----------



## magicman

Just adding my congrats to Bobo, and my thanks to everyone who's getting behind this team in a big way. It's really making a difference to both the general effort and our overall team ranking - we're about to break into the 1900's! Not bad for a team that's only really taken off in the last couple of months.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hm*

Yeah I have to second what magicman said. The progress is rather extraordinary. Within the few months of our existence, we have constantly been improving our position. Now we need a sustained effort from all those participating and those that are joining. Thanx loads to all taking part. You are making a difference 

JAN


----------



## Jet

I will be off for two days during vacation, but will start again on Thursday.


----------



## Geoff

If only I had a faster CPU


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ps3 - Folding*

http://edition.cnn.com/2006/TECH/fun.games/09/18/playstation.folding/index.html

PS3 can be used to fold people  Finally a good use for game consoles I say.

JAN


----------



## lee101

I've started of my PC again, also I've added a 2.5Ghz Celeron, so i'll be doing around double the work now


----------



## Kazoon

Jet said:


> I will be off for two days during vacation, but will start again on Thursday.


You dont need to be at home to do this, just leave the program running while you are on vacation. On a side note I have completed 4 WU's now and I expext to complete another one by tomorrow  I got both my PC's working right now my 3.2 P4EE and my 1.6P4 I am looking forward to seeing how fast my new E6600 water cooled overclocked build will be able to fold, I should have that up and running in the next month.


----------



## Marzeth

I am so happy now that I found Folding and that the PS3 will be joining the Folding Scene. Awesome.
Also wanted all to know that I have joined not too long ago (3 days ago) thanks to Jan and I already added another recruit named dubble2 to our folding team.
I'm spreading the word and getting useless CPUs to do some work.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

Glad to see ya Marzeth, Kazoon and the many others folding for us 

Update:

Date of last work unit 2006-09-18 17:10:40  
Active CPUs within 50 days 36  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 141051 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 747 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1999 of 45457 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 
Fast Teampage URL  http://fah-web.stanford.edu/teamstats/team44358.html 

*Yay! Finally got under 2000 in the team ranking!*

JAN


----------



## mrjack

Could somebody explain to me why Team Statistics in [email protected] directs me to the CF team, while my User Statistics page says my team is ABXZone.


----------



## magicman

mrjack said:


> Could somebody explain to me why Team Statistics in [email protected] directs me to the CF team, while in my User Statistics page says my team is ABXZone.


Have you completed a work unit since you started folding for the team? Because that mrjack you're talking about hasn't done any folding since 2003, and so it's not going to be you. Also, your name only appears in the team stats when you've finished folding your first WU and the stats are updated.


----------



## mrjack

So, I need to change my name.


----------



## magicman

mrjack said:


> So, I need to change my name.


No, you certainly don't need to change your name. Just do a search for the name "Frankie" for example, and you come up with 7 people, 7 different teams, all with the name Frankie. So long as you're the only person on our team with your name (which you will be), everyone will know it's you and so there's no problem you keeping the same name.

It'd also be beneficial having the same name as your CF username, it'd make you easier to spot.


----------



## magicman

By the way, apologies to anyone who's been noticing the graphs and team info in the about thread weren't being updated these last few days. I was moving over the weekend, and 2 days ago, I plugged in some new memory which caused constant page faults on Windows loading, even with the old ram replaced. As part of that, I lost the .xls files with the graphs on them, so I had to rebuild the graphs from scratch using the uploaded .csv files and a few screenshots I'd taken of the previous few days updates. You see all daily data I have to input manually as well as tweak the graph to make it look alright. If anyone has a more 'automatic' way to do it, I'd love to hear it.

Anyway, it's all fine now, and the updates should continue unimpeded.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Right click on the folding emblem, click on configure and make sure you have the correct team # typed in. 44358


----------



## jancz3rt

*Just to let you know...*

Now have one more PC folding for me. It's an Allendale E6300. Beware. Jan's on 4PCs now 

JAN


----------



## thealmightyone

4 PC'S? Constantly folding? Doesnt that push up your electric bill?


----------



## DCIScouts

jancz3rt said:


> Now have one more PC folding for me. It's an Allendale E6300. Beware. Jan's on 4PCs now
> 
> JAN



Man, I really wish that I had left my other box intact enough to run Windows and folding..., oh well...


----------



## Marzeth

so you can fold on multiple PCs under the same team and donator name?


----------



## Marzeth

WOW!
This one's gonna take me 80 days to process... that's insane... 4000 frames!!!
Is there anyway I can change the WU?
Why would it give me such a big job?


----------



## magicman

Marzeth said:


> so you can fold on multiple PCs under the same team and donator name?


Oh absolutely, some of the top donators have hundreds of computers folding under the same username. If you have more than one pc lying around doing nothing, you know what you can do... 

And the WU's are given out randomly as far as I know, so you'll be given both big and small WU's. Bear in mind the bigger ones will carry more points, so it doesn't matter too much. If you want a different WU, the only thing you can do is uninstall/delete the software and start again.

Bear in mind the deadline estimates are always well off. It probably won't take 80 days.


----------



## Marzeth

I can't do folding in fullscreen on my desktop. my laptop has no problem though.
anyone know a patch or something?


----------



## magicman

People sometimes have problems with the graphical client, especially with games minimizing to the desktop etc. You could always switch to the console version (the instructions for setting it up are in the About thread.)


----------



## Kazoon

And the Intels are crunching the data and catching up fast, 7 WU's completed so far


----------



## ceewi1

As promised, draft one of a Dual Core folding guide.  Please indicate any changes you'd like made:
*Folding on a Dual Core CPU*

Create two seperate folders somewhere out of the way.  For example, in the C: drive, create the folders Folding1 and Folding2.   

Download the latest "No-nonsense" text-only console (with built-in Windows-service-install option) from the download page: http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html

Now copy the file you downloaded to *both* the folders you just created.  Load up the Command Prompt (Start -> Run -> cmd).  Type the following commands:

*chdir \Folding1* _(substitute Folding1 for the name of the first directory you created)_
*FAH502-Console -local -configonly* _(if you used a different version, substitute FAH502-Console for the name of the file you downloaded)_

Here is what you should see, with what you should answer in bold:


> --- Opening Log file [September 22 08:31:27]
> 
> # Windows Console Edition ##################################################
> 
> [email protected] Client Version 5.02
> http://folding.stanford.edu
> 
> ###############################################################################
> 
> Launch directory: C:\Folding1
> Executable: FAH502-Console
> Arguments: -local -configonly
> 
> [08:31:31] Configuring [email protected]
> 
> User name [Anonymous]? *Your ComputerForum Username*
> Team Number [0]? *44358*
> Launch automatically at machine startup, installing this as a service (yes/no) [no]?*yes*
> Use Internet Explorer Settings (no/yes) [no]? *yes*
> Use proxy (yes/no) [no]? *no*
> Allow receipt of work assignments and return of work results greater than 5MB in size (such work units may have large memory demands) (no/yes) [no]? *no*
> Change advanced options (yes/no) [no]? *yes*
> 
> ... Leave all options as default *UNTIL* ...
> 
> Machine ID (1-8) [1]? *1*



Repeat for the other core:
Load up the Command Prompt (Start -> Run -> cmd).  Type the following commands:

*chdir \Folding2* _(substitute Folding2 for the name of the second directory you created)_
*FAH502-Console -local -configonly* _(if you used a different version, substitute FAH502-Console for the name of the file you downloaded)_

Choose the same options as above, *EXCEPT*


> Machine ID (1-8) [1]? *2*



Whew!  Your system will now fold on both cores.  As an alternative to using the command prompt to load up the FAH502-Console files, you can create a shortcut to each of these files and set the 'Target' field to:
*"C:\Folding2\FAH502-Console.exe" -local -configonly* and
*"C:\Folding2\FAH502-Console.exe" -local -configonly*:







*For those of you with Hyperthreading*
Hyperthreading adds a 'virtual core' to your system.  You can use the above instructions to run a second instance of [email protected] on your Hyperthreading enabled system.  This will not, however, provide the same benefits as running two instances on a Dual Core system, and *it is recommended that you do not run a second instance of [email protected] on your P4 with Hyperthreading*


*Monitoring the results*
Running multiple instances of [email protected] requires you to use the console version, which doesn't provide a simple, user friendly way of monitoring your progress.  Enter Electron Microscope III.

Download EMIII from http://www.em-dc.com/ and unzip it.  Double click on EMIII.exe and you will be presented with a configuration screen as follows.  If you don't see the options page, click on the image of a microscope in the top left hand corner (green circle):




Click on the Browse button next to 'Box Path' (red circle).  Navigate to the first of the two folding directories you created, and select the 'FAH502-Console.exe' file.  Click the 'Add a Box' Button.  Repeat for the second directory, then choose 'Save and Exit'.

This small application will show you your progress as follows:


----------



## Marzeth

I don't get it.
I've been running [email protected] on two PCs (Desktop and Laptop below, soon PS3 as well) under the same team and donator names but it seems that they are not contributing to WU completion or Points.
On my Desktop, where I started folding, I've finished 3 WUs and it shows. On my Laptop, which I started after, I recently finished my first WU and it shows, but I cannot see the points or total WUs on the team website reflecting I've finished 4 and not 3.
Also, at a certain point, both processors were working on the exact same WU... is that why? But why would it give me the same WU?
Any ideas?


----------



## magicman

The points from a completed WU sometimes only show up a few hours after the WU's been completed and the results sent.

Also, the reason why the simulations are so useful to the Stanford boys is because of the repetition. They wouldn't learn much if the simulation was run once and then that was it. So you'll find not only can two of your pc's be running the same WU, you may find you get given the exact same WU to the same machine several times (although probably not consecutively). I've had that myself. It shouldn't be causing the problem you're having.

I'm not sure off the top of my head. Look in the installation directory for a text file or something that states the results have been sent off alright. I'll look into why it might be.


----------



## Motoxrdude

ceewi1 said:


> As promised, draft on of a Dual Core folding guide.  Please indicate any changes you'd like made:
> *Folding on a Dual Core CPU*
> 
> Create two seperate folders somewhere out of the way.  For example, in the C: drive, create the folders Folding1 and Folding2.
> 
> Download the latest "No-nonsense" text-only console (with built-in Windows-service-install option) from the download page: http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html
> 
> Now copy the file you downloaded to *both* the folders you just created.  Load up the Command Prompt (Start -> Run -> cmd).  Type the following commands:
> 
> *chdir \Folding1* _(substitute Folding1 for the name of the first directory you created)_
> *FAH502-Console -local -configonly* _(if you used a different version, substitute FAH502-Console for the name of the file you downloaded)_
> 
> Here is what you should see, with what you should answer in bold:
> 
> 
> Repeat for the other core:
> Load up the Command Prompt (Start -> Run -> cmd).  Type the following commands:
> 
> *chdir \Folding2* _(substitute Folding1 for the name of the first directory you created)_
> *FAH502-Console -local -configonly* _(if you used a different version, substitute FAH502-Console for the name of the file you downloaded)_
> 
> Choose the same options as above, *EXCEPT*
> 
> 
> Whew!  Your system will now fold on both cores.  As an alternative to using the command prompt to load up the FAH502-Console files, you can create a shortcut to each of these files and set the 'Target' field to:
> *"C:\Folding2\FAH502-Console.exe" -local -configonly* and
> *"C:\Folding2\FAH502-Console.exe" -local -configonly*:


Awesome man! Thanks!
I am now folding on two cores


----------



## magicman

Oh, and ceewi1, that looks great. Would you mind if I cleaned up/resized the images a tad to put in the sticky? As you might have seen, I've added the content thus far.

Perhaps add instructions for setting up Electon Microscope? I know they've got instructions on their website, but I'm sure they can be simplified down to the basics. What do you think?


----------



## ceewi1

By all means, feel free to make any changes you'd like.  I'll add setup instructions for Electron Microscope soon as well.


----------



## Lamilia

cool The graphical version wouldnt let me play some games while it was going so I switched to the console or whatever and now it does  .


----------



## magicman

Lamilia said:


> cool The graphical version wouldnt let me play some games while it was going so I switched to the console or whatever and now it does  .


Yup, there's a known problem with OpenGL games getting confused even when the graphical client's running minimised. That's why I haven't touched the graphical for over 8 months. 

Glad you're finding it easier now.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I won't be able to do any folding for the next week or so. My motherboard is in the process of being RMA'ed. As soon as my new one arrives and I get everything up and going, I will be back supporting the team.


----------



## jancz3rt

monkeysims said:


> I won't be able to do any folding for the next week or so. My motherboard is in the process of being RMA'ed. As soon as my new one arrives and I get everything up and going, I will be back supporting the team.



Good to hear  Now here's an update on our progress:

Date of last work unit 2006-09-24 01:09:52  
Active CPUs within 50 days 45  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 154977 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 811 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1870 of 45569 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com 
Fast Teampage URL  http://fah-web.stanford.edu/teamstats/team44358.html 

JAN


----------



## thealmightyone

Ha. Since your last update on the 19th, an extra 9 CPU's have started folding, an exact increase of 25%. Not bad.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Try these 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_overtake.php?s=&t=44358
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/extra_page.php?s=&t=44358
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&t=44358#44358


----------



## Jet

MyCattMaxx said:


> Try these
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_overtake.php?s=&t=44358
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/extra_page.php?s=&t=44358
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&t=44358#44358



Great graphs!

Looking at the last one, eventually I could see us in the top 500 easily


----------



## magicman

Looks like my graphs have become obsolete...


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I was waiting for them to catch up with this team. They haven't got our names in yet. They update every 3 hours.
This is where I am listed under my last team.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=88078


----------



## DCIScouts

Wow, we've gained over 150 spots in a week and over 30 in the past 24 hours!  Good job people, way to support the team! 

EDIT: They're also projected that we break 400,000 points by the end of the year..., let's do it!


----------



## diroga

wtf is with folding being so popular?? its every where


----------



## magicman

diroga said:


> wtf is with folding being so popular?? its every where


Probably because it's an effortless way for people to contribute to medical research, and be competetive in a friendly way with people in the community.

Are you going to join in with the team?


----------



## Jet

Looks like 3dbuzz is going to give us some competition!!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Man, i got my x2 3800+ and i cant fold with it yet. I have stock cooling and the temps jump through the roof! 53C under load with both cores.


----------



## Jet

I looked over the next 800 teams, and there are only ~6 teams that we can't beat with time in those 800. We just need more people to join!


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:


> Man, i got my x2 3800+ and i cant fold with it yet. I have stock cooling and the temps jump through the roof! 53C under load with both cores.



You can have [email protected] only run at say, 50% CPU usage, that way it wont be under full load.


----------



## Archangel

Is that program hard to run?   i mean, i can immagine my pc helping with it could be an addition to get CF team ( not very big tough i gues)  but i dont really know how to get it up and running..


----------



## magicman

Archangel said:


> Is that program hard to run?   i mean, i can immagine my pc helping with it could be an addition to get CF team ( not very big tough i gues)  but i dont really know how to get it up and running..


There's pretty comprehensive instructions for setting up the two version available in this thread. If there's something you can't follow, just let us know and we can try and explain it better. To start with, the graphical version is the easiest to set up, but if you get game problems when running it, the console version solves those problems.

It'd be great to have you folding with the team.


----------



## Archangel

may sound like a stupid question... but what is the pc actually doing then?
try to tell it as simple as possible please..


----------



## Geoff

Archangel, once you install [email protected] and set it up with your name and team number,  you dont have to do anything ever again with it.

It runs automatically on startup, and is minimized into the system tray as a little flower or something of the sort.  It will keep your CPU at 100% usage unless you change it, however it's set to lowest priority, so theres no slow down at all when its running.  If you want to play a game, it simply slows down or shuts off, and allows all processing power to go to the game.


----------



## magicman

Archangel said:


> may sound like a stupid question... but what is the pc actually doing then?
> try to tell it as simple as possible please..


It's simulating proteins (in the human body) changing shape, to help scientists work out why diseases are caused.

Is it not clear from that thread?


----------



## Archangel

magicman said:


> It's simulating proteins (in the human body) changing shape, to help scientists work out why diseases are caused.
> 
> Is it not clear from that thread?



well...    why they dont just say it like that in the threat?      so its really just simulating, and uploading the results?


----------



## magicman

Archangel said:


> well...    why they dont just say it like that in the threat?      so its really just simulating, and uploading the results?





			
				:About thread said:
			
		

> By using computers to simulate the proteins doing what they do, scientists can better understand why mis-folding takes place, and potentially develop cures.


I don't think that could be much clearer. And yes, the program downloads some work, simulates it, then sends it back. Anything else you're not clear on?


----------



## DCIScouts

[-0MEGA-];443666 said:
			
		

> It will keep your CPU at 100% usage unless you change it, however it's set to lowest priority, so theres no slow down at all when its running.  If you want to play a game, it simply slows down or shuts off, and allows all processing power to go to the game.



That wasn't true for me, it almost locked up the computer a ton of times because it was set at 100% (and yes, lowest priority).  I just moved it down to about 60%, and now it works great!


----------



## ceewi1

DCIScouts said:


> That wasn't true for me, it almost locked up the computer a ton of times because it was set at 100% (and yes, lowest priority).  I just moved it down to about 60%, and now it works great!


Is that the graphical version or the console version?


----------



## DCIScouts

The graphical version, although it was still happening when the program was minimized and not actively drawing any of the simulations...


----------



## tweaker

Running it minimized wont keep it from interfering with some games, which may become unstable. The command line version is best if you want to fold on a machine also used for gaming.


----------



## DCIScouts

It wasn't only when I was doing gaming, although that was the majority of the time, it happened also when I was watching videos or doing any other fairly visual/graphical things...


----------



## magicman

DCIScouts said:


> It wasn't only when I was doing gaming, although that was the majority of the time, it happened also when I was watching videos or doing any other fairly visual/graphical things...


It's possible that anything that makes use of a hardware overlay could pose a problem too. You could try disabling the video overlay in the graphics control panel, and see whether that makes any difference.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update again *

Date of last work unit 2006-09-26 13:14:49  
Active CPUs within 50 days 49  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 162761 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 845 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1808 of 45607 

For laughs, March 29th stats:

Date of last work unit 2006-03-29 20:11:31 
Active CPUs within 50 days 13 
Team Id 44358 
Grand Score 3800 (certificate) 
Work Unit Count 22 (certificate) 
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 9611 of 43457 

We are heading to get *1000 WUs* which is a huge step  Go go COFO!
Funny compared to stats 6 months ago, when we had 22 WUs.

JAN


----------



## Jet

The Comptuer Forum Folding image isn't working on our [email protected] team webpage.


----------



## Burgerbob

jancz3rt said:


> Date of last work unit 2006-09-26 13:14:49
> Active CPUs within 50 days 49
> Team Id 44358
> Grand Score 162761 (certificate)
> Work Unit Count 845 (certificate)
> Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1808 of 45607
> 
> For laughs, March 29th stats:
> 
> Date of last work unit 2006-03-29 20:11:31
> Active CPUs within 50 days 13
> Team Id 44358
> Grand Score 3800 (certificate)
> Work Unit Count 22 (certificate)
> Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 9611 of 43457
> 
> We are heading to get *1000 WUs* which is a huge step  Go go COFO!
> Funny compared to stats 6 months ago, when we had 22 WUs.
> 
> JAN


Sounds good! lets keep it up.


----------



## dragon2309

Jet said:


> The Comptuer Forum Folding image isn't working on our [email protected] team webpage.


That image is hosted on jancz3rt's server, which is currently experiencing some downtime, it will be abck up soon, dont worry about it

dragon


----------



## Archangel

magicman said:


> I don't think that could be much clearer. And yes, the program downloads some work, simulates it, then sends it back. Anything else you're not clear on?



hmm...   right..      guess who feels really stupid now? 
now that i read it again, it makes more sense to me,  i think ill install it today,  see what its like.


----------



## magicman

dragon2309 said:


> That image is hosted on jancz3rt's server, which is currently experiencing some downtime, it will be abck up soon, dont worry about it


Was it the logo you were talking about? Because the graphs and most of the instructional pics are hosted with me, I just want to make sure it's not a screw up on my part with the updating... 

And that's great to hear Archangel. Any problems with setting it up, and we'll be glad to help.


----------



## ceewi1

Dual Core folding guide (http://www.computerforum.com/440700-post495.html) updated to include EMIII setup instructions.  Tell me what you think.


----------



## Jet

I did a WU, but then wasn't connected when it finished. When I got back on the internet, it didn't send the results, so I don't have my points. Is there a way to still get them? I am using the console version.


----------



## magicman

Jet said:


> I did a WU, but then wasn't connected when it finished. When I got back on the internet, it didn't send the results, so I don't have my points. Is there a way to still get them? I am using the console version.


I take it you've trawled through the log files to confirm the results haven't been sent? In my experience the program doesn't start downloading the next work unit until the results have successfully been sent off...

Could you attach your latest log file? I'd really like to see what it says, I'm stumped as to a possible reason at the moment.


----------



## Jet

magicman said:


> I take it you've trawled through the log files to confirm the results haven't been sent? In my experience the program doesn't start downloading the next work unit until the results have successfully been sent off...
> 
> Could you attach your latest log file? I'd really like to see what it says, I'm stumped as to a possible reason at the moment.



Here it is


----------



## dragon2309

magicman said:


> Was it the logo you were talking about? Because the graphs and most of the instructional pics are hosted with me, I just want to make sure it's not a screw up on my part with the updating...
> 
> And that's great to hear Archangel. Any problems with setting it up, and we'll be glad to help.


No no, its definately on jans server, which is now back up, its the logo at the top of the team stats page, the oficial one.... its all fine now.

Any updated graphs for us yet magicman?

dragon


----------



## Jet

I had to do a restart for something else, and when [email protected] started it tried to send right before the internet connection came through, so it stated that it had it on backlog and it tried to send it again. I restarted the program and it tried again, when the internet was on, but to no avail.


----------



## magicman

Jet said:


> I had to do a restart for something else, and when [email protected] started it tried to send right before the internet connection came through, so it stated that it had it on backlog and it tried to send it again. I restarted the program and it tried again, when the internet was on, but to no avail.


Very strange. I take it when you say you restarted the program, you stop and restart the service in services.msc? The only thing I could suggest is to stop the service, move all the project and config files into a different folder, restart the .exe and set up the internet connection settings again. Then put all the project files back in the folder, except the old config file. Kinda like doing a reinstall without losing your project in progress. Can't think what else to suggest at this stage.


dragon2309 said:


> Any updated graphs for us yet magicman?


Lol, I update every 24 hours. Recently it's been about midnight UK time, and it will be today as well. Try and be patient, I _have _been spending 10-20 minutes every day since the 26th August doing it, rest assured it will be done within 6 hours or so.


----------



## Saurian

I just set my computer up to start folding. It's only a P4 3.2Ghz with 512 ram, but it will sit here running on its own for 20 out of 24 hours everly day, and those other 4 hours are just forum running. So every little bit helps, Can't wait to go C2D. 

How long should it take me to complete 1 unit with my computer specs?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Saurian said:


> I just set my computer up to start folding. It's only a P4 3.2Ghz with 512 ram, but it will sit here running on its own for 20 out of 24 hours everly day, and those other 4 hours are just forum running. So every little bit helps, Can't wait to go C2D.
> 
> How long should it take me to complete 1 unit with my computer specs?



I would say about 3 days(ish) running non stop. It also just depends on the work assigned to your computer.


----------



## Bobo

Saurian said:


> How long should it take me to complete 1 unit with my computer specs?


Anywhere from 20 hours to 10 days.  It all depends on which one you get.


----------



## Saurian

yeah, I'm mostly through one already. 

New question: Is there a beta FAH for Windows Vista? I just got it installed, and looked on the site and there isn't anything listed. So....I figured I'd come ask here. Can I use a version designed for XP?


----------



## jancz3rt

Saurian said:


> yeah, I'm mostly through one already.
> 
> New question: Is there a beta FAH for Windows Vista? I just got it installed, and looked on the site and there isn't anything listed. So....I figured I'd come ask here. Can I use a version designed for XP?



Yes just use the Windows XP version. Works fine for me on Windows Vista Pre-RC1. Looking forward to seeing you with us soon.

JAN


----------



## Nini

ive had this downloaded but never istalled it.. so i want to try it and see what it is. Anyway, installed and now at the bottom of the black wondow it keeps saying "Could not Connect to Work Server" ..anyway to fix this.. firewall is off


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*



Nini said:


> ive had this downloaded but never istalled it.. so i want to try it and see what it is. Anyway, installed and now at the bottom of the black wondow it keeps saying "Could not Connect to Work Server" ..anyway to fix this.. firewall is off



I would download the latest version from the website: 

http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html

I would uninstall the old one and install the new one. It could be that the old one is trying to connect to a server which no longer exists.

JAN


----------



## Nini

jancz3rt said:


> I would download the latest version from the website:
> 
> http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html
> 
> I would uninstall the old one and install the new one. It could be that the old one is trying to connect to a server which no longer exists.
> 
> JAN



Tried that already.. 5.03  still same thing


----------



## Scrat

I've just finished my first WU.. should have another 2 done by monday


----------



## jancz3rt

Scrat said:


> I've just finished my first WU.. should have another 2 done by monday



Nice. Keep up the good work 

As to Nini,

I do not know what could be wrong. It must be something to do with the firewall blocking access to the server. It could also be that the server it's trying to contact is down but I very much doubt that. 

DO ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT COULD BE THE PROBLEM?

JAN


----------



## Scrat

Jet said:


> I had to do a restart for something else, and when [email protected] started it tried to send right before the internet connection came through, so it stated that it had it on backlog and it tried to send it again. I restarted the program and it tried again, when the internet was on, but to no avail.



Here are some console options.... i'd sugest giving the  "FAH502-Console.exe -send all" option a go.


> Usage:   FAH502-Console.exe [-option1] [-option2] ...
> Options:
> -config      Configure user information
> -configonly  Configure user information, then exit
> -queueinfo   Get information on queued work units
> -delete x    Delete item #x from work queue
> -send x      Send result #x to server then exit. Use x=all to send all results
> 
> -verbosity x Sets the output level, from 1 to 9 (max). The default is 3
> -pause       Pause after finishing & trying to send current unit
> -oneunit     Exit after completing one unit
> -forceasm    Force core assembly optimizations to be used if available
> -advmethods  Use new advanced scientific cores and/or work units if available
> -service     Run in service mode (for programs such as firedaemon)
> -local       Use configuration files from local directory


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

*900 WUs guys!*

Date of last work unit 2006-10-01 02:15:38  
Active CPUs within 50 days 54  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 174276 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 900 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1712 of 45684 

JAN


----------



## Saurian

My computer finished one WU and is 80% done with another already since I left it the other day. Vista, despite its memory penalty, seems to be going faster then XP. I have a WU almost done in XP, but I don't want to switch back over lolol. 

Anyways, why don't they create a FAH that natively works on dual cores without having to do the double-instance thing? 

Also, I look forward to being able to contribute a bit more soon - my C2D upgrade will be commencing shortly.  How long does it take a typical E6300/DS3 setup to do WU's?


----------



## jancz3rt

Saurian said:


> My computer finished one WU and is 80% done with another already since I left it the other day. Vista, despite its memory penalty, seems to be going faster then XP. I have a WU almost done in XP, but I don't want to switch back over lolol.
> 
> Anyways, why don't they create a FAH that natively works on dual cores without having to do the double-instance thing?
> 
> Also, I look forward to being able to contribute a bit more soon - my C2D upgrade will be commencing shortly.  How long does it take a typical E6300/DS3 setup to do WU's?



Heya. I do folding primarily in XP but under Vista it also seems to be doing a bit better for me. An Allendale E6300 setup will go through the folding sequence very fast, especially when you intend to overclock. You will notice a big difference over your current PC.

JAN


----------



## Bobo

I just got 1000 points in like 2 days...up over 8000 now with another 300 coming in 5 hours.    CF is really moving up fast in the [email protected] rankings.


----------



## magicman

Bobo said:


> I just got 1000 points in like 2 days...up over 8000 now with another 300 coming in 5 hours.    CF is really moving up fast in the [email protected] rankings.


It certainly is, it's a real joy to see. In fact I did some rough calculations - recently, CF has been jumping up the team stats at a rate of about 23 a day. Based on that, we could break into the top 1000 as early as the end of this month! Something to work towards, definately.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yuep, i will be folding again as well. I just leave it running in the background and I dont notice a thing. Dual cores are awesome!


----------



## tweaker

*Hmm..*

Stanford for some reason reports 3 CPU's for my user, when in fact I'm only using 2, anyone else got this incorrect report recently?

On a side note, I have enabled "Allow receipt of work unit assignments and return of work results greater than 5MB in size (such units may have large memory demands)".

If you've got enough RAM I recommend you do the same. I finished 2 wu's in 72 hours which I uploaded today. They gave me a total of 1200 points for 72 hours of work. yay


----------



## tweaker

Nini said:
			
		

> Anyway, installed and now at the bottom of the black wondow it keeps saying "Could not Connect to Work Server" ..anyway to fix this.. firewall is off



Have you tried configurating the client to "Use Internet Explorer Settings"?


----------



## Geoff

I will be receiving my Core 2 Duo in a few days, so I should be able to fold much faster, especially since i'll have a dual-core.


----------



## Bobo

magicman said:


> Based on that, we could break into the top 1000 as early as the end of this month! Something to work towards, definately.


Heh.  It's nice to be optimistic. 

I was looking at some of the top teams, and they have 600, 700, 800, even 900 CPUs folding for them.  We won't be there for a long long time.  But we are still making excellent progress as it is.


----------



## DCIScouts

Top 1000 is definitely doable, top 100, not so much.  We have to increase the number of CPU's by 10x.


----------



## ceewi1

tweaker said:


> Stanford for some reason reports 3 CPU's for my user, when in fact I'm only using 2, anyone else got this incorrect report recently?


Yes, with the console version it seems to happen when you load it up in a different directory, and possibly when you reconfigure certain options.  It thinks you're using a different CPU.


----------



## Jet

Hey all!!!!
GPU folding is now here!!!!!!
Only works for X19xx gpus for now:

http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html

Download the GPU client if you have a X19xx. They say about 440 points per day for a X1900XT.

Sorry for linking to other sites, but this article was too useful to pass up: 

http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=39&threadid=1937111&enterthread=y


----------



## magicman

Why oh why oh why did I choose to buy an nVidia?


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

I'm probably going to be using my new A64 Comp as a folderin the next few days, so look for Lord of the Ming on Team 44358.


----------



## magicman

Look forward to having you with us, Ming.


----------



## Jet

Lord Of The Ming said:


> I'm probably going to be using my new A64 Comp as a folderin the next few days, so look for Lord of the Ming on Team 44358.



Kirby for the win!!! Are you going to go 24hrs/day? or do you need another fan 



			
				magicman said:
			
		

> Why oh why oh why did I choose to buy an nVidia?



Now I just need to decide when to upgrade . I hope they can make it compatible with my X800GTO.


----------



## Saurian

Almost makes me want to spring for the cash for the X1900. BBbuuuttt...I think I'll buy my 7600GT and wait till DX10 ATI's come out. Hopefully they'll get the program retrofitted quickly after that.


----------



## tweaker

http://folding.stanford.edu/FAQ-ATI.html



			
				Jet said:
			
		

> I hope they can make it compatible with my X800GTO.



*Will X1800 cards will be supported in the new client as well? What about any other ATI models (i.e. X1600 cards/RV530)?*

At first, we will launch with support for X1900 cards only. X1800 cards do not provide the performance needed. These cards are actually quite different -- they have different processors (R520, R530 vs. the R580 [in the X1900 series]). The R580 makes a huge difference in performance -- its 48 pixel shaders are key, as we use pixel shaders for our computations. However, we are working to get reasonable performance from the X1800 cards (1/2 to 1/3 of the X1900) and we will likely support them soon (hopefully 1 month after the initial beta test roll out).
*
What about video cards with other (non-ATI) chipsets? *

The R580 (in the X1900XT, etc.) performs particularly well for molecular dynamics, due to its 48 pixel shaders. Currently, other cards (such as those from nVidia and other ATI cards) do not perform well enough for our calculations as they have fewer pixel shaders. Also, nVidia cards in general have some technical limitations beyond the number of pixel shaders which makes them perform poorly in our calculations.


----------



## dragon2309

tweaker said:


> Also, nVidia cards in general have some technical limitations beyond the number of pixel shaders which makes them perform poorly in our calculations.


Oh nvidia, always making it over complicated. Ah well, nevermind. I'll make do with m CPU instead


----------



## Jet

When did you start up with four processors Jan?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*



Jet said:


> When did you start up with four processors Jan?



Well the fourth babe kicked in about one week ago when I put together an Allendale E6300 rig for my friend's sister. I installed it on the computer and it has become the fourth PC folding for me. I asked for [email protected] to be run instead of getting paid for putting it together.

JAN


----------



## Bobo

jancz3rt said:


> Well the fourth babe kicked in about one week ago when I put together an Allendale E6300 rig for my friend's sister. I installed it on the computer and it has become the fourth PC folding for me. I asked for [email protected] to be run instead of getting paid for putting it together.
> 
> JAN


Now that is a really good idea!


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

Jet said:


> Kirby for the win!!! Are you going to go 24hrs/day? or do you need another fan



I still need a fan so i can do 24/7 and i'll run the Gateway 24/7 too...


----------



## Motoxrdude

O hey, i have an old dell i could fold on too!


----------



## Scrat

Arrrgh!!!!!!!  409 day till finish 1 WU!


----------



## magicman

Lol, it takes a good while to stabilise. I'm sure it'll only take half that time......
(Seriously, that WU carries 396 points, on your system I expect it'll take 36-48 hours)


----------



## Saurian

I got one of those huge Gromacs core ones, ick lol. 

When I build my next computer, my current 3.2Ghz will be getting put to work as a FAH box under the bed lol. Guess I'll have to hook the monitor up to it occasionally to check on teh stability of the system.


----------



## Scrat

I'm running the [email protected] Windows Client Ver5.03 on my laptop (Toshiba Tecra A4 Intel 1.86Ghz, 1.5GB RAM, ATI Mobility Radeon X600 128MB, WinXP Pro SP2).

In the file *client.cfg* the priority shows as "0", and if i tick the _"Slightly higher"_ box under "Core Priority" in the setup, it changes to "96"

"Lowest possible" ticked.


		Code:
	

[core]
priority=0
cpuusage=100
disableassembly=no
checkpoint=9
ignoredeadlines=no


"Slightly higher" ticked.


		Code:
	

[core]
priority=96
cpuusage=100
disableassembly=no
checkpoint=9
ignoredeadlines=no


If i manualy edit the "priority" value in client.cfg, what is the highest number i can set it to? and at what point is it likly to cause problems?

EDIT: Are there anything you could suggest that will make/allow the program to run quicker/better on the laptop? (Note: I have Norton AntiVirus Corprate running 24/7)


----------



## Jet

Yay! Estimated date for breaking the 1000th spot is 11/29/06 at 8am!

lol, 500th place is at 9/24/07.


----------



## Burgerbob

Jet said:


> Yay! Estimated date for breaking the 1000th spot is 11/29/06 at 8am!
> 
> lol, 500th place is at 9/24/07.



yes! ill bet we get 500th sooner though.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

It's great to see us moving up as a team. Who would have thought that [email protected] would take off so well on COFO. Thanx loads to all taking part in our effort.

As a side note: I am folding a Tinker core WU  Why oh why? LOL

JAN


----------



## thealmightyone

That's either really small or really big, and I guess its a really big WU.


----------



## Saurian

I though ttinkers were the older, smaller ones?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

Yeah this Tinker's big. In addition it's painfully slow to process. I get Gromacs and quite a few Ambers lately most of the time.

JAN


----------



## thealmightyone

24th in the list. Im climbing quick, thanks to folding 24/7. I think thats the only worthwhile use of a multi-core system - use the spare core(s) to fold.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Awsome*



thealmightyone said:


> 24th in the list. Im climbing quick, thanks to folding 24/7. I think thats the only worthwhile use of a multi-core system - use the spare core(s) to fold.



Yeah congrats on your progress in the first place  Much appreciated. As to the dual-core question, I agree with you. In most cases, the Dual core systems are just laying there, doing nothing. This way, they can help something worthwhile. The same counts for single core setups. Just imagine if everyone with a PC and Internet did Folding. Where would we be now?

JAN


----------



## Saurian

Question: When folding, would a single core Athlon perform better, or a single core P4? Just curious, as historically Intel has owned when it came to compiling/compressing/encoding apps, while Athlons seemed to have the advantage for gaming and such? Dual Cores, everybody wins.  

You know what would be cool? If we could convince universities to install [email protected] on their computers in the network. Those computers spend at least half the day sitting doing nothing. I Know at my university there are about 75 Pentium D's, 25 Pentium 4 HT's, and 16 Pentium 3 computers that are for student use only (the Pentium D's are split into 2 classrooms, and are for classes only and some days only get one class). The power requirements would mean that the university would shoot the idea down. Still..if the Stanford team worked out some sort of energy credit to offer to institutions with large numbers of computers that agreed to let their computers fold during the day, and in return they got some sort of energy tax credit back from the government. That sounds almost legitimate enough for Stanford to make that into a government grant request. 

Anyways, carry on. I'm trying to work out the network issues so that my girlfriend's computer will be hooked up and Folding as well, so hopefully within the next 2 months I'll have 3 CPU's going .


----------



## Bobo

Saurian said:


> You know what would be cool? If we could convince universities to install [email protected] on their computers in the network. Those computers spend at least half the day sitting doing nothing. I Know at my university there are about 75 Pentium D's, 25 Pentium 4 HT's, and 16 Pentium 3 computers that are for student use only (the Pentium D's are split into 2 classrooms, and are for classes only and some days only get one class). The power requirements would mean that the university would shoot the idea down. Still..if the Stanford team worked out some sort of energy credit to offer to institutions with large numbers of computers that agreed to let their computers fold during the day, and in return they got some sort of energy tax credit back from the government. That sounds almost legitimate enough for Stanford to make that into a government grant request.


Something tells me that isn't going to happen...but it would be very cool nonetheless.

My high school has about 200-300 Athlon 64s and P4s (relatively new) that I think I might talk to the IT manager about installing [email protected] on.  I might have to create my own team for that...I don't think you guys would want me folding with 200 computers under my username.


----------



## jancz3rt

Bobo said:


> Something tells me that isn't going to happen...but it would be very cool nonetheless.
> 
> My high school has about 200-300 Athlon 64s and P4s (relatively new) that I think I might talk to the IT manager about installing [email protected] on.  I might have to create my own team for that...I don't think you guys would want me folding with 200 computers under my username.



Wow, Bobo, actually we would love you to be on our team should you be granted the right to install [email protected] Cofo would shoot up the ranks and the performance of our team would be phenomenal. As a sidenote, you would be our top contributor which would be an honour by itself 

Saurian: great idea and good luck with your third CPU 

JAN


----------



## Bobo

_If_ that were to happen, I would create a separate username, like Bobo's HS, or whatever.

It wouldn't be hard, cause everything is run off of one server.  I'll see if I can talk to Mr. Dunkle tomorrow.  I'd give it about a 40% chance of happening.


----------



## Kazoon

Saurian said:


> Question: When folding, would a single core Athlon perform better, or a single core P4? Just curious, as historically Intel has owned when it came to compiling/compressing/encoding apps, while Athlons seemed to have the advantage for gaming and such? Dual Cores, everybody wins.


I think the Intels would be better I am running 2 right now a p4 and a p4EE and they are both doing good I just started this not too long ago and I have 14 WU's completed, I have nothing to compair to though but I am getting my hands on a AMD pretty soon and I will be able to compair them...I also plan to have my E6600 core 2 duo soon and then I will be rocking, lol!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I found that my AMD out performs my intell at the same speed folding. And I have been folding for a few years. I just changed over to this group.


----------



## Jet

MyCattMaxx said:


> I found that my AMD out performs my intell at the same speed folding. And I have been folding for a few years. I just changed over to this group.



What do you mean, "the same speed"? I would have thought that Intel would be better since it is designed to use SSE2


----------



## Bobo

Jet said:


> What do you mean, "the same speed"? I would have thought that Intel would be better since it is designed to use SSE2


All AMDs from socket 754 on use SSE2....


----------



## Archangel

how is it now with the GPU-folding of the program?  are NVidia cards supported already?  (7800GTX?  )      

would be nice if you could run 2 Cores folding, and 2 GPU's all at the same time


----------



## jancz3rt

*hehe*



Archangel said:


> how is it now with the GPU-folding of the program?  are NVidia cards supported already?  (7800GTX?  )
> 
> would be nice if you could run 2 Cores folding, and 2 GPU's all at the same time



That would be sweet indeed  As far as the 7800GTX is concerned, I am afraid that the [email protected] Stanford research team said it does not perform sufficiently well enough for them to do it because of the pixel pipelines. But two X1950XTXs and you would be a folding god 

JAN


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> That would be sweet indeed  As far as the 7800GTX is concerned, I am afraid that the [email protected] Stanford research team said it does not perform sufficiently well enough for them to do it because of the pixel pipelines. But two X1950XTXs and you would be a folding god
> 
> JAN



As well, they have not developed the program for Crossfire or SLi, so two cards doesn't perform as well as one currently. I would suppose, though, that in the future they would try to figure something out for that.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Almost 1000 WUs!*

Date of last work unit 2006-10-06 13:14:09  
Active CPUs within 50 days 64  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 193283 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 987 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1579 of 45854 

*Almost at 1000 WUs..... prepare to celebrate * 

JAN


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I should be back Tuesday.


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> Date of last work unit 2006-10-06 13:14:09
> Active CPUs within 50 days 64
> Team Id 44358
> Grand Score 193283 (certificate)
> Work Unit Count 987 (certificate)
> Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1579 of 45854
> 
> *Almost at 1000 WUs..... prepare to celebrate *
> 
> JAN



And just think: 
I have been folding a:
1Ghz P3 24/7
my D 820 dual programs roughly 12 hours a day. 

now, I have a 90% chance of:
D820 *24/7*
1Ghz app. 12 hrs/day

Yay! Now I might be able to defend my 5th place a little better  And, it should give the team an extra boost with stats too.


----------



## Scrat

does anyone know how i can set up [email protected] on my AMD WinXP 64bit machine?


----------



## ceewi1

Have you tried the same method as with the 32-bit edition?  I'm not aware of any known issues.


----------



## Scrat

ceewi1 said:


> Have you tried the same method as with the 32-bit edition?  I'm not aware of any known issues.



Will it make full use of the 64bit processor or will it only run like a 32bit?


----------



## magicman

The software is only 32-bit, if it were otherwise then it wouldn't run on the vast majority of 32-bit operating systems that people still have (myself included). The processor alone doesn't make software run in 64-bit. Your processor (as well as mine) will run both [email protected] versions in 32-bit.


----------



## Rambo

Hmmm, okay, I'm thinking about bringing my C2D onto the scene... 

Just a few questions:

Is this gonna clog up my computer with endless amounts of files?

Is it hard to set up?


----------



## ceewi1

No and No.  Neither version will clog your computer up, although the console version is even better than the graphical version in that regard.  Take a look at the setup guide for instructions, it's really quite easy.


----------



## Rambo

ceewi1 said:


> No and No.  Neither version will clog your computer up, although the console version is even better than the graphical version in that regard.  Take a look at the setup guide for instructions, it's really quite easy.



Would you recommend the Console version or Graphical?

Oh, and where's the setup guide? 

*EDIT:*

Found it...


----------



## Rambo

Ok, I have the Console version set up. However, my username isn't displayed on the team website thing... (http://fah-web.stanford.edu/teamstats/team44358.html)


----------



## Jet

Rambo said:


> Ok, I have the Console version set up. However, my username isn't displayed on the team website thing... (http://fah-web.stanford.edu/teamstats/team44358.html)



Have you finished your first WU? It doesn't display until you have.


----------



## jancz3rt

*yeah*

Date of last work unit 2006-10-07 07:12:21  
Active CPUs within 50 days 65  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 195082 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 997 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1565 of 45868 

997 WUs.... approaching 1000 

JAN


----------



## thealmightyone

Ive got 1 mil steps to go, so soon will be 998.


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> Date of last work unit 2006-10-07 07:12:21
> Active CPUs within 50 days 65
> Team Id 44358
> Grand Score 195082 (certificate)
> Work Unit Count 997 (certificate)
> Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1565 of 45868
> 
> 997 WUs.... approaching 1000
> 
> JAN



As well as approaching the 200000 mark 

I can't wait until we get past the 800th place. Then we can have individual stats and graphs at the Extreme Folding site.


----------



## Rambo

Thanks Jet. I guess I'll have to wait for it to finish then...

However, you know for the dual-core setup guide? Well, I didn't follow that at first...  

So, I have it set up for one core at the minute. What can I do so it uses both?


----------



## jancz3rt

Rambo said:


> Thanks Jet. I guess I'll have to wait for it to finish then...
> 
> However, you know for the dual-core setup guide? Well, I didn't follow that at first...
> 
> So, I have it set up for one core at the minute. What can I do so it uses both?



Heya great to see you join. Read the following to help you setup a dual-core [email protected] client:

http://www.computerforum.com/421904-post4.html

JAN


----------



## Rambo

jancz3rt said:


> Heya great to see you join. Read the following to help you setup a dual-core [email protected] client:
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/421904-post4.html
> 
> JAN



Yeah, but the thing is, it's already set up for folding on one core... I take it, it doesn't matter then? What about all the other files in my current folding folder? Do I leave them there, and only copy accross the FAH502 exe file to the second folding folder?

*EDIT:*

Ok, i've worked it out now:







But how do I set it up so that it opens both exe files from one shortcut? Will I have to create my own batch file?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*

Date of last work unit 2006-10-07 11:19:25  
Active CPUs within 50 days 65  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 196231 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 1000 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1561 of 45872 

We have reached *1000WUs*! Great JOB!

JAN


----------



## Rambo

jancz3rt said:


> Date of last work unit 2006-10-07 11:19:25
> Active CPUs within 50 days 65
> Team Id 44358
> Grand Score 196231 (certificate)
> Work Unit Count 1000 (certificate)
> Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1561 of 45872
> 
> We have reached *1000WUs*! Great JOB!
> 
> JAN



YAY!

Can someone tell me what a WU is?


----------



## Geoff

Rambo said:


> YAY!
> 
> Can someone tell me what a WU is?



I dont know what it stands for, but Im pretty sure 1 WU means a completed... erm... thing


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



			
				[-0MEGA-];454223 said:
			
		

> I dont know what it stands for, but Im pretty sure 1 WU means a completed... erm... thing



Yeah we have successfully folded 1000 work units  A work unit is the data that your computer processes. When that package of data is done, we say that the work unit has been finished.

JAN


----------



## Kazoon

I have completed 17 so far and will have 2 more done by tomorrow 

I have a question though, I seen some people talking about their video card not being supported? What does your video card have to do with folding? I thought it was all about your CPU? Would a better video card help you fold faster?


----------



## jancz3rt

Kazoon said:


> I have completed 17 so far and will have 2 more done by tomorrow
> 
> I have a question though, I seen some people talking about their video card not being supported? What does your video card have to do with folding? I thought it was all about your CPU? Would a better video card help you fold faster?



Heya. Well the [email protected] team just introduced a new version of the folding software which works on the X19xx cards from ATI. It folds about 4 times faster.

JAN


----------



## Ku-sama

well, i'd hook up my systems to fold, but i doubt i'd help... even with my X1900XT on the way..


----------



## jancz3rt

*Why*



Ku-sama said:


> well, i'd hook up my systems to fold, but i doubt i'd help... even with my X1900XT on the way..



Hey Ku-Sama, on the contrary. You would be of great help, especially with the X1900XT because it folds approximately 4 times faster than most CPUs.

JAN


----------



## Ku-sama

jancz3rt said:


> Hey Ku-Sama, on the contrary. You would be of great help, especially with the X1900XT because it folds approximately 4 times faster than most CPUs.
> 
> JAN




how many people on CF are folding with their x1900XT's?

and here's what i can run:
system in my sig

and Michelle's computer:
A64M 3400+
768MB DDR333
200GB SATA HDD
6600 256MB
Gigabyte K8N-S
and the other crap...


----------



## Kazoon

So does this new folding software just use the ati video card to fold or does it use both cpu and video card?


----------



## Jet

Kazoon said:


> So does this new folding software just use the ati video card to fold or does it use both cpu and video card?



I believe it uses a little bit of CPU power, but all of your GPU.


----------



## dragon2309

Jet said:


> I believe it uses a little bit of CPU power, but all of your GPU.


No, traditional and common versions only use your CPU to fold, onyl the newest version makes use of the core architecture on the X19xx cards and uses a bit of your GPU aswell. Typically for most people there GPU will NEVER be used to fold

dragon


----------



## Simonski

apj101 said:


> *This is the official discussion thread for the Computer Forum folding team.*
> 
> _What is [email protected]?_
> 
> "Our goal: to understand protein folding, misfolding, and related diseases"
> 
> It's basically a distributed effort to unfold the secrets behind proteins and the way that they fold which sometimes causes mutations and serious disease like cancer etc. to occur. By joining in, you can help humanity and have fun competing with your friends at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> To find out how [email protected] works, how you can get involved and help, and to view the team stats and information, check out this thread:
> 
> 
> *[email protected]: About*
> 
> 
> And help spread the word by copying and pasting this code into your signature:
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [size=1][b]FOLDING FOR THE GOOD OF MANKIND[/b] :[url="http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about.html"][b][color=red][email protected] Team 44358[/color][/b][/url]
> [/size]



Funnily enough, I'm writing an essay on protein folding right now...


----------



## Rambo

So what do the X19xx cards have that my X1800XT doesn't?


----------



## Bobo

Rambo said:


> So what do the X19xx cards have that my X1800XT doesn't?


The capability to fold WUs 

I think it just has to do with how powerful it is, and the 1800s and below aren't powerful enough.


----------



## Rambo

Bobo said:


> The capability to fold WUs
> 
> I think it just has to do with how powerful it is, and the 1800s and below aren't powerful enough.



Hehe, ok...

By the way, does anybody else's CPU temp increase like 20*C when folding? My normal temp is around 32*C, and it's at 53*C right now!


----------



## Bobo

Well my CPU is always folding, and it has never been above 40C with stock cooling.


----------



## Rambo

Bobo said:


> Well my CPU is always folding, and it has never been above 40C with stock cooling.



Hmmm... Maybe it's because I have set it up for both cores, and the CPU Usage is at 100% constantly...?

*EDIT:*

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's why... I'm not sure if I want it to be at 50*C when folding though, for a constant 6 - 7 hours... Especially since it's at 3.2 Ghz...

I've only got one instance running, and it's gone down 8*C...


----------



## Jet

Rambo said:


> Hmmm... Maybe it's because I have set it up for both cores, and the CPU Usage is at 100% constantly...?
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's why... I'm not sure if I want it to be at 50*C when folding though, for a constant 6 - 7 hours... Especially since it's at 3.2 Ghz...
> 
> I've only got one instance running, and it's gone down 8*C...



My computer is running at 60-65C while @ 100%, but now it is slowly dropping temperature wise, because it is starting to cool down for fall weather.  If you need better cooling, just buy an aftermarket CPU cooler, if you already haven't.


----------



## ceewi1

Rambo said:


> But how do I set it up so that it opens both exe files from one shortcut? Will I have to create my own batch file?


Yes, either create a batch file or have it start up automatically.



> Hmmm... Maybe it's because I have set it up for both cores, and the CPU Usage is at 100% constantly...?


Yes, temps will always remain high when folding on a dual core system.  As you said, it's at 100% usage full time.



> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's why... I'm not sure if I want it to be at 50*C when folding though, for a constant 6 - 7 hours... Especially since it's at 3.2 Ghz...


Those temps are perfectly fine for a Core 2 Duo.


----------



## Geoff

Rambo said:


> So what do the X19xx cards have that my X1800XT doesn't?



It's because the x19xx series has 48 pixel shaders, so it can perform "folding" much more effectively then the other series of cards.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

Just realised that my main folding rig has been having problems with one specific work unit. I had to reset my client and now I am back folding. I was wondering why I stopped going up with the score 

JAN


----------



## funkysnair

can some one tell me what this is all about and for what cause?

was just going to download it but i would like abit more inside info


----------



## jancz3rt

funkysnair said:


> can some one tell me what this is all about and for what cause?
> 
> was just going to download it but i would like abit more inside info



Sure, have a look at this:

http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-what-why-do-i-need-get-involved.html

 It should answer all your questions and help you set it up should you decide to join our team. We all look forward to seeing us on our team.

JAN


----------



## Kazoon

jancz3rt said:


> Just realised that my main folding rig has been having problems with one specific work unit. I had to reset my client and now I am back folding. I was wondering why I stopped going up with the score
> 
> JAN


One of my PC's did the same thing...did you find out why it did that?


----------



## jancz3rt

Kazoon said:


> One of my PC's did the same thing...did you find out why it did that?



No. There must either have been a problem with the work unit itself or perhaps in the client. Anyhow, I am back on track.

JAN


----------



## funkysnair

what will i do just normal or dual core? i have 2 cpu's


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

I would suggest you do normal as folding on dual-core is different than folding on two seperate CPUs.

JAN


----------



## magicman

Come on everybody, we need to all pick up the pace, for the first time I can remember, we've dropped places in 24 hours. Yesterday we were placed 1522th, now we're placed 1542th.

We're doing absolutely brilliantly, but now is the time to spread the word, and dig out those ATI graphics cards and save up for those Playstation 3's. 

Keep it up guys!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I'll make sure to get an nVidia and an Xbox 360.


----------



## Jet

magicman said:


> Come on everybody, we need to all pick up the pace, for the first time I can remember, we've dropped places in 24 hours. Yesterday we were placed 1522th, now we're placed 1542th.
> 
> We're doing absolutely brilliantly, but now is the time to spread the word, and dig out those ATI graphics cards and save up for those Playstation 3's.
> 
> Keep it up guys!



I had a slight lull, but now I have my D 820 running 24/7 instead of 12/7.


----------



## Rambo

well, I've done 2 WU in one day i think


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heh*



Rambo said:


> well, I've done 2 WU in one day i think



Not surprised with your processor  Keep it up and spread the word.

JAN


----------



## Archangel

I cant get the program to run   
when i want to run it,.. i get the hourglass for a few seconds,.. and then nothing happens.. windows returns to normal as if i never clicked something.
could it be because im running winxp x64?  or do i have a virus perhaps?


----------



## Saurian

Too bad I couldn't include the 1 WU I did before changing my username on my name... =P

I really wanna upgrade! lol I want to go faster.


----------



## dragon2309

i have a problem, its ahppened on the last 4 WU's ,when it finishes, it uplaods the core results, then crashes the client, it stops responding and i get the windows send error report dialog box.

This is a prblem because it obviously stops folding after it finsihes every 1 WU, this is crap as some of the WU's finish at like 1am, so theres about 7 hours of folding missed out on.... Ive reinstalled a lot of times to no avail, it never used to do this.

any ideas

dragon


----------



## Saurian

Have you tried using other versions? Console?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Ok, and I'm back and folding again.


----------



## dragon2309

Saurian said:


> Have you tried using other versions? Console?


That i have not, its a long winded experiment though, with a WU taking anythign up to 4 days on this comp, it could be a while until i find out.... And im in the middle of a WU on the GUI version, so ill let that finsih, then crash, then uninstall it and try the console version out

chers for the sggestion

dragon


----------



## Motoxrdude

I just got a new 120MM fan so now I can fold without over heating my CPU, w00t!


----------



## Jet

*We are going to get into the top 1500 tonight!*



			
				Moroxrdude said:
			
		

> I just got a new 120MM fan so now I can fold without over heating my CPU, w00t!



What are your temperatures?

Lol, now that I have my computer right next to a window that is open all of the time, along with the fall temperatures, my load temperatures are down to 58C during the day (outside it is 75-80F), and probably a lot lower at night (outside is 55F  ) from 65C load before .


----------



## Motoxrdude

Jet said:


> What are your temperatures?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 47C load. Its not too bad considering that it was at 53C before.


----------



## Jet

Look at that, now that I have made a makeshift cooling route with air coming through a box fan into a channel and into my computer . Sorry, I know it is a bit off topic, but I still like what I see .


----------



## 4W4K3

It's like...forced induction for your computer 

Oh wow just like this...kind of lol - http://hackedgadgets.com/2006/07/06/forced-induction-pc-cooling/


----------



## Jet

4W4K3 said:


> It's like...forced induction for your computer
> 
> Oh wow just like this...kind of lol - http://hackedgadgets.com/2006/07/06/forced-induction-pc-cooling/



lol. Ya, I'm hitting 50C load overclocked to 3045 mhz, with my Internal temp (probably my memory) at 29C, my remote temp at 24C, and one of my hard drives at 18C . My graphics card is idling at 32/31C (core/memory).


----------



## Bobo

Jet said:


> *We are going to get into the top 1500 tonight!*


Um hum.  Guess where we are....1510


----------



## Jet

Bobo said:


> Um hum.  Guess where we are....1510



Well, on the Extreme Overclocking Forum. We actually are still in 1501th place there. The [email protected] page includes aggregate teams, so I guess that is why we still are in 1510th place.

EDIT:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&t=44358#44358

1495!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah*

Moving on:

Date of last work unit 2006-10-10 08:15:49  
Active CPUs within 50 days 69  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 206235 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 1044 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1511 of 45921 

Great progress if you ask me. Keep it up 

JAN


----------



## Bobo

Jet said:


> Well, on the Extreme Overclocking Forum. We actually are still in 1501th place there. The [email protected] page includes aggregate teams, so I guess that is why we still are in 1510th place.


Actually we moved back a place in the aggregate rankings.



> EDIT:
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&t=44358#44358
> 
> 1495!


Those are some really nice tables.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Updates*

We have slowed down a bit when it comes to going up in the team-rankings but are continuying to fold great. I think it's due to an influx of large WUs on many of your PCs. All my 4 PCs are folding rather large WUs right now. Just wait when I finish them babies 

Update:

Date of last work unit 2006-10-11 11:14:08  
Active CPUs within 50 days 70  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 208735 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 1062 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1500 of 45945 


JAN


----------



## Bobo

jancz3rt said:


> We have slowed down a bit when it comes to going up in the team-rankings but are continuying to fold great. I think it's due to an influx of large WUs on many of your PCs. All my 4 PCs are folding rather large WUs right now. Just wait when I finish them babies


Huh...well both of mine keep getting 1808s and 1809s, which are 153-pointers.  Ah well it doesn't make much of a difference to me.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Check out this graph it is the overtake page. It is updated every 3 hours.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_overtake.php?s=&t=44358


----------



## Bobo

That's a very optimistic predicition..I hope it is true!!


----------



## Jet

I lost a completed WU, my computer refused to respond when I woke up this morning, so I had to do a hard shutdown and lost it. Oh well..


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*



Jet said:


> I lost a completed WU, my computer refused to respond when I woke up this morning, so I had to do a hard shutdown and lost it. Oh well..



Happened to me once as well. Don't let that stop you. I can catch up with you at least  Nah seriously, you are moving up real fast...we are all.

JAN


----------



## Filip

Heh, I got used to it, I lost like around 8-10 WU's by now, few gromacs which are huuuuuge, never really completed one


----------



## Bobo

How come the graphs don't update any more?  (the ones in the about [email protected] thread)


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*



Bobo said:


> How come the graphs don't update any more?  (the ones in the about [email protected] thread)



Well Magicman's in charge of that. I think he's very busy lately so bear with us. It will be updated soon, I am sure.

JAN


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> Happened to me once as well. Don't let that stop you. I can catch up with you at least  Nah seriously, you are moving up real fast...we are all.
> 
> JAN



It happened again, so now I might have lost almost 3 WUs, counting both cores. Ah, well, I just have to find out what is happening

EDIT: nevermind, even though it shut off, I still have part of my last WU, probably because I took out -forceasm. I don't ever think I have had an AMBER core before...


----------



## diroga

i have 3 p2 450mhz, 3 p3 450 - 650mhz, and the computer in my sig to use as dedicated [email protected] comps. will [email protected] run on the p2's? what verision of windows should i run(95 - XP != ME)? i dont need the graphical [email protected] are there any ways to tweek windows so that only the bare minium is running so all cpu power can be devoted to folding?


----------



## Ku-sama

i have about 20 PCs that i could run it on, P3 and P2


----------



## Rambo

I submitted one WU and my score jumped from 350 to 746... 1 WU is worth more than 3 put together??!


----------



## diroga

Ku-sama said:


> i have about 20 PCs that i could run it on, P3 and P2



are you saying that it works for p2, p3?? or are you saying that you just have some p2,p3 computer that you would like to use for [email protected]?


----------



## Ku-sama

both


----------



## Jet

Rambo said:


> I submitted one WU and my score jumped from 350 to 746... 1 WU is worth more than 3 put together??!



Different WUs are worth different amounts, ranging from 100 or so to I think about 1100.


----------



## Rambo

Jet said:


> Different WUs are worth different amounts, ranging from 100 or so to I think about 1100.



Depending on the amount of folding that goes into a WU?


----------



## Bobo

Rambo said:


> Depending on the amount of folding that goes into a WU?


Indirectly, yes.


----------



## DCIScouts

Rambo said:


> Depending on the amount of folding that goes into a WU?



If you click on the stats option on the [email protected] home page, you can enter in the unit four-digit number and find out exactly how many points it's worth.  And no, the darn GROMACS cores are not worth more than the Amber cores .  Even though it usually takes five times as long, if not more...


----------



## Jet

Rambo said:


> Depending on the amount of folding that goes into a WU?



The points are based off of the amount of time it takes to process a frame with a P4 2.8Ghz processor.

EDIT: both my friends are starting/going to start folding shortly for our team. Both have 3200+ processors, one is at 2.5, the other isn't overclocked....yet.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

DCIScouts said:


> If you click on the stats option on the [email protected] home page, you can enter in the unit four-digit number and find out exactly how many points it's worth.  And no, the darn GROMACS cores are not worth more than the Amber cores .  Even though it usually takes five times as long, if not more...




Or you can go to this link and look it up! 
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

Bookmark it!


----------



## WeatherMan

Heres the story

I had to do a wide spread XP reinstallation as I had this virus get into my network via the dell.

Silly me forgot to re-add folding onto each system 


Well now, the dell has been folding for a few days, has this 50,000 frame 400 point WU ending in a few hours, along with my system having ending in a few hours also.

Now that I have my 2 screens I can also set up the 2 celly systems much more easily, they are going to be set up today using the text based clients and will be running 24/7 like the dell


----------



## magicman

The team progress is really astounding. The number of new people joining is fantastic, to the extent that I'm now spending twice as long updating the stats page, in fact it's just taken me over an hour doing several days worth. Every data entry you see here is inputted manually by me. But I digress. Keep up the great work!

Date of last work unit 2006-10-14 12:24:44  
Active CPUs within 50 days 73  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 218233 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 1103 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1455 of 46007


----------



## jancz3rt

*Great news *

Heya guys,

I have some great news for our team. I have managed to get a new great contributor to our team. His name is superpetrik and soon he could be folding for our team with as much as 15 CPUs. He is my personal friend here in the Czech Republic. This could mean that cofo could fly up the charts at a faster rate than ever before. Our team makes me proud.

JAN


----------



## Bobo

15 CPUs...wow

BTW, I still haven't talked to the people at my school....life's been busy...but I am working on that.


----------



## Rambo

magicman said:


> The team progress is really astounding. The number of new people joining is fantastic, to the extent that I'm now spending twice as long updating the stats page, in fact it's just taken me over an hour doing several days worth. Every data entry you see here is inputted manually by me. But I digress. Keep up the great work!



I would just like to say a very big thank you Magicman! Even though I haven't been on the team for a long time (only about a week), I am very greatful for you spending that much time, and putting your free time in use for the team.


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

I'm currently running my first WU. I should be able to go 24/7.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Bootup05 said:


> Heres the story
> 
> I had to do a wide spread XP reinstallation as I had this gay virus get into my network via the dell.
> 
> Silly me forgot to re-add folding onto each system
> 
> 
> Well now, the dell has been folding for a few days, has this 50,000 frame 400 point WU ending in a few hours, along with my system having ending in a few hours also.
> 
> Now that I have my 2 screens I can also set up the 2 celly systems much more easily, they are going to be set up today using the text based clients and will be running 24/7 like the dell




How do you know it is a GAY virus????


BTW I think this is going to be the biggest thread on this site!
Keep on folding!!!!!


----------



## magicman

MyCattMaxx said:


> How do you know it is a GAY virus????
> 
> 
> BTW I think this is going to be the biggest thread on this site!
> Keep on folding!!!!!


Lol, gay is a multifunctional word in the UK, in this case it means annoying.

And yes, I would love this thread to be the biggest on the forum. Frequent discussion makes for a higher thread profile, which is great for building the team. It's my pleasure doing what I can my end to help out. Like you say, keep it up!


----------



## Saurian

Rambo! slow down! Haha I'm shooting for top 30, and you're gonna pass me soon. Damn C2D's! 

All in good fun.


----------



## Petrik_CZ

Oh yeah, thats right 

yesterday I remotely installed [email protected] on a new powerful linux machine P-III 665MHz that's running 7/24, so we`ll be soon the best team 
Besides this supercomputer, [email protected] with teamnumber 44358 also runs on two 2.2GHz A64 and 1.6GHz K7, all 7/24. Another 2.2GHz A64 running 7/24 will join soon. About five or six office computers running 8 hours a day are already folding, but not yet for 44358, I will fix that soon. 
ASAP I will put [email protected] on another supercomp, this time a linux P-II 400 running 7/24  
All A64s runs on linux, office are windows. On two of the A64 machines is running 64-bit ubuntu-server distro and to run 32-bit [email protected] I had to hack it to run in 32-bit chroot enviroment, so If you will need help with that, ask me 



jancz3rt said:


> Heya guys,
> 
> I have some great news for our team. I have managed to get a new great contributor to our team. His name is superpetrik and soon he could be folding for our team with as much as 15 CPUs. He is my personal friend here in the Czech Republic. This could mean that cofo could fly up the charts at a faster rate than ever before. Our team makes me proud.
> 
> JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

We are moving up quickly! Maybe sometime we will overtake my old team.


----------



## Rambo

Saurian said:


> Rambo! slow down! Haha I'm shooting for top 30, and you're gonna pass me soon. Damn C2D's!
> 
> All in good fun.





I left it running for the whole day on friday, since 8 AM to 11 PM...


----------



## Bobo

MyCattMaxx said:


> We are moving up quickly! Maybe sometime we will overtake my old team.


Which is.....


----------



## Saurian

Fawk. I just realized that my computer has been running for a different username then my Saurian. I switched back over to XP the other day from Vista, and left it folding there. Well, its been adding to "jacob_schwartz" rather then Saurian. Damnit....too bad I can't combine the scores. =P

Oh well.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Bobo said:


> Which is.....



I'm 34 and dropping fast!! 
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=36057

DWE stands for Dr. Who Exchange that was a room in winmx from my old days!


----------



## Rambo

Saurian said:


> Fawk. I just realized that my computer has been running for a different username then my Saurian. I switched back over to XP the other day from Vista, and left it folding there. Well, its been adding to "jacob_schwartz" rather then Saurian. Damnit....too bad I can't combine the scores. =P
> 
> Oh well.



Aww man, unlucky... Jacob Schwartz is your real name then?


----------



## DCIScouts

Wow, I used to be in the top 10, now I'm 12th...  Hmm..., doesn't seem like the other CPU is logging any units...  Of course that was a GROMACS core, so it might still be processing


----------



## computermaineack

MyCattMaxx said:


> DWE stands for Dr. Who Exchange that was a room in winmx from my old days!



Wow...WinMx....I remeber that...I almost cried when it shut down.

Anyway, I just set up my computer to fold, using about 50% of my cpu (at full load my cpu temps skyrocket seeing as i'm on stock cooling, and overclocking).


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

I just got another P4 2.5 Gh. processor running 24/7, and I might be able to get a 3rd comp, a P4 2.8 sporadically.


----------



## Jet

I didn't think I would see the day when Jan is in 6th. Are you having troubles with your computers?


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

Dang, I wake up this morn to find that my gromacs core fold that I had been working on for 1 1/2 days had an error and cannot continue, so i had to send in the half WU, and I only got 32 points for doing 2/3s of a 500 point fold... oh well, at least i have an AMBER core now...


----------



## magicman

A similar thing happened to me about a week ago. It sucks, but it happens, especially with Gromacs cores.


----------



## Filip

When I get a GROMAC core WU, I just delete the "Work" folder until I get some other WU I like


----------



## Jet

Hmm. I might do that, especially since I have a 12 hour 45 point no deadline WU right now 

EDIT: Slightly better, now a 143 pointer. I tried three times and all I get are the no deadline ones . oh well.


----------



## Saurian

On my P4 single core hyperthreader, it only says in task manager that I'm using 50% of my processing power. Now, is that because it thinks I have a second virtual core, so really it is using my processor fully? Or do I have something setup wrong? I have it set to use 100% in the options. Never experience a slowdown in doing anything, though.


----------



## Rambo

Saurian, I actually have the same "problem" as you do. I need to be running two instances of the program for it to say 100% usage...


----------



## calumn

Ive got it working. I created a username called calumneilson because calumn was taken. I only have one questions, all it is saying is "Completed 0 out of 500000 steps (0%)"
Is this right?
Does that mean its working or is it doing something wrong
Thanks
Calumn

It may have been a triple post but its all in aid of health!
Can someone answer my question plz...


----------



## 4W4K3

Ah, triple post!

Copy your text from your last 2 posts and Edit your first to include it all. Then delete the previous 2


----------



## magicman

Thanks calumn, you saved me a job. And in answer to your question, yes it sounds to be working correctly. It displays it's completed 0%, until it ticks over to 1%.


----------



## Kazoon

Whoot whoot 25 WU's so far, LOL! I am working on a gromac right now it's huge the biggest one I seen so far going to take 3 days to complete on my fast computer but it should be worth alot of points! As far as the p4 with HT question I am running one and it shows 100% and I have hyper threading enabled? It should not recognize a virtual core as a second cpu? I can see it running 50% with a dual core but not a p4!


----------



## Bobo

*For those of you with Hyperthreading*

Hyperthreading adds a 'virtual core' to your system. You can use the above instructions to run a second instance of [email protected] on your Hyperthreading enabled system. This will not, however, provide the same benefits as running two instances on a Dual Core system, and *it is recommended that you do not run a second instance of [email protected] on your P4 with Hyperthreading*


----------



## Jet

Jan, are you doing some really big WUs? I am starting to wonder, when 4W4K3 is passing you with only 1 processor...


----------



## 4W4K3

Oh really? Cool


----------



## jancz3rt

Jet said:


> Jan, are you doing some really big WUs? I am starting to wonder, when 4W4K3 is passing you with only 1 processor...



I know. I have not been on my PC much (max 5hrs/day on my main folding rig) 
In addition I am in fact folding really BIG WUs. Wait for my move up again.

P.S.: Just to make you feel better, I just installed [email protected] on another A64 3200+ PC 

JAN


----------



## calumn

I have been doing this for about 3 or 4 hours yesterday and 1 hour today so 4-5hours and my username is still not registered so I can't see how many points I have.


----------



## ceewi1

calumn said:


> I have been doing this for about 3 or 4 hours yesterday and 1 hour today so 4-5hours and my username is still not registered so I can't see how many points I have.


You'll need to complete a full work unit before your name will be listed.


----------



## calumn

How long does that take on average?
Ive been doing it for ages and its only at 5%


----------



## magicman

Calumn, you have to realise it's not a quick process completing work units, even for fast machines it can take several days to complete a work unit, and that's several days of 24 hour folding. Are you using the console version, and on linux or windows? You may find Electron Microscope useful on the console version to find out more about estimated completion time, etc.


----------



## calumn

Im in linux running console version. I don't think that there is a graphical version for linux. Sorry if i seemed a little unpatient, I was trying to make sure that it was actually working. Thanks


----------



## magicman

No problem - sorry if I sounded short with you, if it's at 5%, it's definately working, I'm not sure whether that EM works on Linux, it's definately useful for the windows console version, without it it's just guess work when the WU will finish.


----------



## Saurian

Rambo, what's goin on? You must not be running FAH much, or else you got a giant core you're gonna turn in soon lol. I'm doing a 4000-framer at the moment...eek.


----------



## DCIScouts

Calumn you're probably running the same WU's that Jan is running, the cursed GROMACS core, it took over a week of nearly 24/7 work to get that things over and done with...  They handed out a lot of those things for about a month, it seemed, because I got 2 of those in a row!!!  Now I've got a nice Amber core...


----------



## Jet

I like the GROMACS core better than the AMBER core, though...


----------



## calumn

Its been going for probably 15-20 hours and its at 8% Im gonna leave it on tonight mabye
also how do I find out what core it is?


----------



## DCIScouts

I'm not sure where it's located in the console version, but in the graphical version, it's located on the left side as part of list of information.  Under the heading "Working on:"


----------



## Saurian

It doesn't really matter...cause either way your computer is putting in the hours and getting points. But I'd still rather do 20 wu's in a month then do 10 wu's.


----------



## Bobo

*7day Change*: +120 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 24hr Change:* +23 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 24hr Avg Points:* 3,448
* Last 24hr Points:* 4,851
* Last 7days Points:* 24,134
* Today Points:* 3,398
* Week Points:* 9,981
* Total WUs:* 1,160
* Total:* 230,369  

We're progressing quickly....


----------



## Kazoon

Saurian said:


> Rambo, what's goin on? You must not be running FAH much, or else you got a giant core you're gonna turn in soon lol. I'm doing a 4000-framer at the moment...eek.


Thats alittle one...I am working on a 20,000 frame core, it should be worth alot of points though.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*

Just a note, in case none of you noticed...

*We have hit 80 CPUs folding for our team.*

JAN


----------



## Motoxrdude

Wow, for some reason [email protected] did not get my last 3 WUs. It says it has completed 13 in the console, but not on the website.


----------



## nat1192

I just now got back into [email protected] I left because I did not have a team but this place seems pretty good. Not sure how well it will work on a Vista.


----------



## 4W4K3

Hmm...currently working on a 250,000 step one. 27% complete. It says GROMACS at the top, Protein: p2414_Ribo_tryptophan280...if that means anything.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

We are now at 1,377 and still moving up fast!


----------



## Jet

4W4K3 said:


> Hmm...currently working on a 250,000 step one. 27% complete. It says GROMACS at the top, Protein: p2414_Ribo_tryptophan280...if that means anything.



http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

Good for you! You got a 600 point WU! For some reason [email protected] never gives me large ones


----------



## 4W4K3

Huh, I always seem to get huge ones lol. Takes several days to finish each one, and I run it all day and all night.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

For those who know what unit as I use the graphical and not the console ver.
This is the link to the value of the unit.  http://vspx27.stanford.edu/psummary.html


----------



## calumn

Im on a 500,000 step one and im at 12%


----------



## Saurian

I generally just do 500 pointers it seems. 500,000 steps, how long does each step take for you? That's alot!


----------



## calumn

Well right now im at 95000 out of 500,000 (19%)
Each percent takes about an hour and 10 minutes, sometimes a bit more sometimes a bit less.
So 5000 steps takes 70 minutes so 71.4 steps a minute so 1 and a bit steps a second.

This is what happens after I type the command to start [email protected]:




This is the normal progress of it when it is normally working:


----------



## Filip

Saurian said:


> I generally just do 500 pointers it seems. 500,000 steps, how long does each step take for you? That's alot!



(AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Venice @ 2.79 GHz)

So thats like ~11 minutes per 5000 steps.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Keep on folding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jancz3rt

*He*

I still can't believe just how much the folding effort here at cofo took off. We were stuck at some 20 people for ages. Then the new About guide and discussion threads were stickied and ever since then, the [email protected] team has been moving up extremely fast. I think that above all, it unifies people from cofo unlike anything else. Of only all 20K + people joined 

JAN


----------



## DCIScouts

Yeah, like the top 5 teams... sheesh!


----------



## Rambo

Is there any way that I can make one instance of folding use 100% CPU usage? I have a Gromacs Core, and want it out of the way ASAP


----------



## calumn

In task manager right click it and choose high or highest priority, the only problem is you might not be able to do much else.
Filip ur processor must be fast, 5000 steps take me just over an hour.


----------



## tomb08uk

Just added myself to the CF team. First time folding, I dont really fully understand how it works and what it actually does. Will it effect my speed of my system or does it just use the CPU power which is redundant?


----------



## magicman

tomb08uk said:


> Just added myself to the CF team. First time folding, I dont really fully understand how it works and what it actually does. Will it effect my speed of my system or does it just use the CPU power which is redundant?


It downloads some work to your pc, and your pc works on the simulation of proteins changing shape in the human body, then it sends the finished work back to Stanford university. Each piece of work is called a work unit (or WU), and as far as system performance, this is a quote from the About: thread...

_"In terms of performance, the software only works when you are not doing other things on your PC. In other words, performance will not suffer. This is achieved by the program running on a very low-priority."_

Hope that helps. Welcome to the team!


----------



## Jet

Rambo said:


> Is there any way that I can make one instance of folding use 100% CPU usage? I have a Gromacs Core, and want it out of the way ASAP



No, there is no way. The most you could use is 50%, and it should already be doing that.


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

2 ?s, is there any way to use all 100% of my Hyper Threaded P4? i've only done 75 frames since sunday, and for some reason, my comp folds slower at night. yesterday my avarage per frame was 15 min., over night it was 27. I didn't change anything, and I was using the computer during the day...


----------



## Archangel

I cant get it to work... i installed it.. but when i want to run it,.. i get the hourglass for a few sec's.. and then... nothing.   
anyone of you running it on Win xp x64?


----------



## calumn

Jet said:


> No, there is no way. The most you could use is 50%, and it should already be doing that.



I had mine running over 95%
When I am doing stuff like browsing the web its normally around 70%
Thats normal for me when im not doing anything:





My computer is not running any slower than normal. Its exactly the same speed.


----------



## Archangel

calumn said:


> I had mine running over 95%
> When I am doing stuff like browsing the web its normally around 70%
> Thats normal for me when im not doing anything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My computer is not running any slower than normal. Its exactly the same speed.



I think he means that Rambo has a dual core CPU...  not sure tough


----------



## Scrat

Archangel said:


> I cant get it to work... i installed it.. but when i want to run it,.. i get the hourglass for a few sec's.. and then... nothing.
> anyone of you running it on Win xp x64?



Yeah i am. When ever i tried running the GUI version it would blank-out my screen and hang the computer. I'm now running the console version, which runs fine.

My Intel Laptop seems to fold quicker... not sure why as it is only a 1.86GH with 1.5GB of RAM, compaired to the computer in my sig???


----------



## Rambo

calumn said:


> In task manager right click it and choose high or highest priority, the only problem is you might not be able to do much else.
> Filip ur processor must be fast, 5000 steps take me just over an hour.



Flip, your processor must be slow  I have 20,000,000 step to complete. If you had that, it would take you 4000 hours to complete.  I've ran it for approximately 36 hours, and I'm at 60% (12,000,000).



Jet said:


> No, there is no way. The most you could use is 50%, and it should already be doing that.



Hmmm, ok, I'll take your word for it. However, is setting the priority in Task Manager going to change how fast it folds?



Archangel said:


> I think he means that Rambo has a dual core CPU...  not sure tough



Yup, I'm folding on an E6300 - Dual core


----------



## ceewi1

Rambo said:


> Hmmm, ok, I'll take your word for it. However, is setting the priority in Task Manager going to change how fast it folds?


If you have other tasks running, increasing the [email protected] priority will cause it to fold faster (while your other programs will run slower).  In general, that's not what you're after.  One instance of [email protected] will never exceed 50% CPU usage on a dual core CPU.  If you want to use 100%, you will need to run two instances of [email protected]


----------



## Archangel

Rambo said:


> Yup, I'm folding on an E6300 - Dual core



the 'i think' was more ment for what he means..   i know the e6300 is a dual core


----------



## Saurian

Rambo! You passed me. 

Then again...I'll have a WU completed in a couple hours, and pass you back. I want in the top 30 =P.


----------



## calumn

The processor im running it on is slow yes. I might install it on the pc with my intel 6600 extreme. BTW the one im using right now is pentium 3


----------



## Rambo

Saurian said:


> Rambo! You passed me.
> 
> Then again...I'll have a WU completed in a couple hours, and pass you back. I want in the top 30 =P.



Haha, I'm on 90% of my Gromacs core now, so prepare for battle!


----------



## Jet

Hmm. This is going to be interesting, between Rambo and Saurian. Then my friends Unauthorized_user and Lord_of_the_ming are having their own battle. They so far have been moving up the ranks very fast, so watch out!


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

currently folding on 1 A64 3200+, 50% on a P4 2.6 HT, and 100% on a P4 2.8. Yay, 3 CPU's!!!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Great progress y'all 

I think all of you should start watching superpetrik, my friend  He now has 10+ CPUs folding. That will show up when the WUs are done. I am currently working on another Gromacs WU. They seem to be slow compared to others and do not reward me all that much.

Update:

Date of last work unit 2006-10-20 12:20:31  
Active CPUs within 50 days 88  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 242105
Work Unit Count 1215
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1342 of 46136 

JAN


----------



## ckfordy

I havent been folding for awhile now cause my computer has been randomely restarting but ive got that fixed now so i am back folding.  I should ask my school if they could put folding at home on their computers there they have at least 40 dell computers with pentium 4s with and without HT and they have some macs there to that could fold.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*



ckfordy said:


> I havent been folding for awhile now cause my computer has been randomely restarting but ive got that fixed now so i am back folding.  I should ask my school if they could put folding at home on their computers there they have at least 40 dell computers with pentium 4s with and without HT and they have some macs there to that could fold.



That would be awsome. We need every computer we can get. I am working on convincing the IT guys at my uni to install [email protected] on some of the PCs as well.

JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

ckfordy said:


> I havent been folding for awhile now cause my computer has been randomely restarting but ive got that fixed now so i am back folding.  I should ask my school if they could put folding at home on their computers there they have at least 40 dell computers with pentium 4s with and without HT and they have some macs there to that could fold.



Please set them as a school name so we don't think you personaly have that many comps!  Some of us have 2-3 but 40 is hard to swallow! Plus the school will have an easier time with their name attached to it!!!!


----------



## Rambo

Jet said:


> Hmm. This is going to be interesting, between Rambo and Saurian.



Hehe, well, he has done 3 more WU's than me, and has only 28 extra points. Seeming as my Gromacs core is done now, all we have to do is wait for it to update, and 400 points have come my way 

Have you got a counter-attack Saurian?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I am not talking about points or wu's!!! If someone has more than 2 maybe 3 they are lying here as to what they have at home!! And I am talking about comps!!


----------



## Rambo

It's updated now - I went from 31st to 28th, I now have 1754 points from 9 WU's (average of ~195 points per WU).



MyCattMaxx said:


> I am not talking about points or wu's!!! If someone has more than 2 maybe 3 they are lying here as to what they have at home!! And I am talking about comps!!



Was that directed at me?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

No it was not!! Just at the one with 40. If I see you have more than 3 or 4 unless you mention why I will call you on it!! 2-3 is all we may have!!


----------



## Rambo

> No it was not!! Just at the one with 40. If I see you have more than 3 or 4 unless you mention why I will call you on it!! 2-3 is all we may have!!



Ok, are you angry at me? What's with all the exclamation marks? Also, people can use 40 computers if they want. It helps the team  Only allowing 2 to 3 active CPU's is crazy...


----------



## Jet

The top guys on the top teams have hundreds of comps for them! But I agree that it would be a bit unfair here to have one member with 50 procs and the others to have only 5 max, or so.


----------



## Saurian

Rambo said:


> Hehe, well, he has done 3 more WU's than me, and has only 28 extra points. Seeming as my Gromacs core is done now, all we have to do is wait for it to update, and 400 points have come my way
> 
> Have you got a counter-attack Saurian?



I've got nothing. 

Haha all I can hope for is you getting seriously into gaming and not folding much.  I'm no competition. My 3.2Ghz P4 HT vs your 3.2Ghz Allendale. C'mon  

I pointed out the whole mucho WU's and no points, vs your few WU's and high score to the girlfriend, she just laughed at me. =P


----------



## Scrat

I've got 5 working for me.

1.The one in my sig is folding in my room. (for some reason its slow as)
2. My laptop. Toshiba Tecra A4 Centrino 1.86GH 1.5GB
3. My sisters PC. Small form Intell P4 2.8GH 512KB
4. Some old P3 desktop PC at work we use for testing stuff.
5. Another old P3 desktop that is only on 7hrs/5days... and is set to minimum.


----------



## WeatherMan

I have my P4 constantly on the job now, and the sandys running quite a bit.

Had problems with the celly's though, I cant get the folding to work with linux 

Ive tryed and ark extract and also a fake windows drive with winetools and nothing works.

Suppose Il be using these 2 systems for now untill I can get something else sorted

But there quite a bit of power once they get going


----------



## Rambo

Saurian said:


> I've got nothing.
> 
> Haha all I can hope for is you getting seriously into gaming and not folding much.  I'm no competition. My 3.2Ghz P4 HT vs your 3.2Ghz Allendale. C'mon
> 
> I pointed out the whole mucho WU's and no points, vs your few WU's and high score to the girlfriend, she just laughed at me. =P





Well, just so you know, it's a Conroe, not Allendale  http://www.computerforum.com/61310-allendales-conroes.html


----------



## magicman

I thought I'd mention, that as from now, the graphs in the About: thread will be updated weekly, not daily. This is simply because of the length of time it takes to update now that we've got close to 60 members (which is, by the way, awesome!).

On a side note, I'm really going to have to find some extra pc's, and fast! There are too many people with a higher production rate than me to stay in 3rd place for much longer...


----------



## Jet

I know how you feel, magicman. People like Scrat and superpetrik are going to be catching up here in the next month or so... I think. Except if I have something up my sleeve....


----------



## Scrat

Jet said:


> I know how you feel, magicman. People like Scrat and superpetrik are going to be catching up here in the next month or so... I think. Except if I have something up my sleeve....



"Catching up" is right.... i've only been folding for only about 2weeks and have had to do alot of work to "catch up" to you guys that started earlier.

Once i get to the top 10 i'll be satisfied 

Edit: I've got a couple more computers up my sleeve too


----------



## jancz3rt

*Woot?*

I just lost one days worth of work on 553 point WU!  Explorer crashed and so did [email protected] At its next start, it downloaded another WU and started working on that instead. Do you guys know of any ways of recovering it? I am using the graphical version.

JAN


----------



## Jet

Wow. That's sad. I would ask you if I had that problem, so don't ask me!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Jet said:


> Wow. That's sad. I would ask you if I had that problem, so don't ask me!



LMAO!


----------



## Rambo

jancz3rt said:


> I just lost one days worth of work on 553 point WU!  Explorer crashed and so did [email protected] At its next start, it downloaded another WU and started working on that instead. Do you guys know of any ways of recovering it? I am using the graphical version.
> 
> JAN



System restore to the day before, if you have it turned on. If not, your screwed


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*



Rambo said:


> System restore to the day before, if you have it turned on. If not, your screwed



Yeh the latter is my case. I am 17hrs from my next one completing. Oh well, my spirits are back high up  again


----------



## WeatherMan

Got a WU finishing in 20 mins


----------



## Rambo

jancz3rt said:


> Yeh the latter is my case. I am 17hrs from my next one completing. Oh well, my spirits are back high up  again



Oh well... I think the console version is better anyway - I recommend it


----------



## jancz3rt

*Progress*

Another update on the progress:

Date of last work unit 2006-10-22 11:13:50  
Active CPUs within 50 days 91  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 252263 
Work Unit Count 1257
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1290 of 46171 

For comparison, stats 2 days ago:

Date of last work unit 2006-10-20 12:20:31 
Active CPUs within 50 days 88 
Team Id 44358 
Grand Score 242105
Work Unit Count 1215
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1342 of 46136 

P.S.: What can I say, great 

JAN


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Yea, my computer has been down latley. My new motherboard I recieved last week is dead, and I haven't been able to help the team out. I'll be back whenever I get my new board.


----------



## Petrik_CZ

91 active CPUs? Sounds good to me, especially when 7 of my computers haven't sent any WU yet  But fear not, they will


----------



## Scrat

Welcome aboard Petrik CZ!


----------



## Rambo

Petrik_CZ said:


> 91 active CPUs? Sounds good to me, especially when 7 of my computers haven't sent any WU yet  But fear not, they will



7?  

We'll definately be shooting up the ranks in no time...


----------



## Saurian

What processors? Wow, that's alot of computers to hav ehumming along.

My Gromacs will finally finish tonight....damn thing.


----------



## Geoff

I stopped having mine run automatically, because it was causing issues with many games.  I only have it running if I leave my computer on and im not going to be back for a while, so my progress isn't that high.


----------



## magicman

[-0MEGA-];469299 said:
			
		

> I stopped having mine run automatically, because it was causing issues with many games.  I only have it running if I leave my computer on and im not going to be back for a while, so my progress isn't that high.


I take it then that you're using the Graphical version? Because switching to the console version would solve that problem, and let you run it continuously even when playing games.


----------



## Geoff

magicman said:


> I take it then that you're using the Graphical version? Because switching to the console version would solve that problem, and let you run it continuously even when playing games.



I have been using the GUI version.  I normally would use the command version, like I did with my Pentium D, however I really prefer not to have them open in the taskbar, since it often got in the way when i had multiple programs open.

This is just temporary, I will start folding again soon.


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];469316 said:
			
		

> I have been using the GUI version.  I normally would use the command version, like I did with my Pentium D, however I really prefer not to have them open in the taskbar, since it often got in the way when i had multiple programs open.
> 
> This is just temporary, I will start folding again soon.



You can make [email protected] console run without being on the taskbar, but then you can't see your progress. I've done that with my second core on my main one and also on my PIII.


----------



## thealmightyone

magicman said:


> I take it then that you're using the Graphical version? Because switching to the console version would solve that problem, and let you run it continuously even when playing games.



Not always true. CS:Source doesnt like me running the console version at the same time.


----------



## magicman

thealmightyone said:


> Not always true. CS:Source doesnt like me running the console version at the same time.


I didn't know that. I stand corrected.


----------



## Geoff

magicman said:


> I didn't know that. I stand corrected.



I never had that problem before, when I ran the console it was perfectly fine.  Maybe there was an update to either [email protected] or CSS that may have caused that problem.


----------



## Lamilia

I wonder if our computers work like this  if we could fold really fast. That would be cool  .


----------



## Bobo

I love how we continue to increase production.    Look at how the line goes sharply up:


----------



## Jet

Bobo said:


> I love how we continue to increase production.    Look at how the line goes sharply up:



Ya, ever since that day we got over 7000 points, we have kept over 4000 points per day. If we get over 5000 ppd, then we will be upgraded into the next category for production (at Extreme Folding stats) up to dark blue from light blue


----------



## Bobo

I can't wait to be red...

btw that graph doesn't update, I had to actually link to it from Imageshack.


----------



## computermaineack

I seem to be having a problem with one of the computers I installed [email protected] on. I have it running on this computer, but I installed the console version on my mom's computer...I think it's running, but my [email protected] user statistics page only shows one processor active. On speedfan on my mom's computer, the cpu usage stays around 50%, which is what I set [email protected] to use during setup.

There are no tray icons, etc...is everything fine and it just hasn't submitted it's first WU yet?


----------



## Jiffyman

I joined the [email protected] project, but I thought it was only supposed to utilize cpu usage when the computer was idle.


----------



## magicman

computermaineack said:


> I seem to be having a problem with one of the computers I installed [email protected] on. I have it running on this computer, but I installed the console version on my mom's computer...I think it's running, but my [email protected] user statistics page only shows one processor active. On speedfan on my mom's computer, the cpu usage stays around 50%, which is what I set [email protected] to use during setup.
> 
> There are no tray icons, etc...is everything fine and it just hasn't submitted it's first WU yet?


Most likely. You can find out how far the console version has progressed with the work unit by viewing the text file in the installation directory. There are no tray icons involved with the console version, it's invisible except for a process entry in the task manager.


Jiffyman said:


> I joined the [email protected] project, but I thought it was only supposed to utilize cpu usage when the computer was idle.


Welcome to the team! It does, but not in the same way as I think you're thinking. What gets donated to [email protected] is spare clock cycles, so if your other programs etc are taking up 75% of the cpu at any one time, [email protected] will occupy the remaining 25%, but won't in any way limit the other programs, and if the other programs needs more of the cpu, [email protected] will shrink away until it has spare clock cycles to get hold of.


----------



## Dylan_

What is it dammit?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Kazoon

http://www.computerforum.com/421902-post2.html


----------



## magicman

Dylan_ said:


> What is it dammit?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


I have moved this to the main discussion sticky. If you have any questions or anything you don't get from reading the other stick in this section, then we'll happily answer them for you.


----------



## Kazoon

superpetrik is running 10 cpu's   Are they all fast? List them if you can?


----------



## computermaineack

magicman said:


> Most likely. You can find out how far the console version has progressed with the work unit by viewing the text file in the installation directory. There are no tray icons involved with the console version, it's invisible except for a process entry in the task manager.



Yeah, it submitted it's first WU yesterday...so now it says I have 2 active CPU's.


----------



## Jet

Rambo, how are you letting Lord_of_the_Mings beat you? he only has a P4 2.8 and a 3200+ @ 2.3 Ghz.  

(I would call that a challenge )


----------



## Rambo

Jet said:


> Rambo, how are you letting Lord_of_the_Mings beat you? he only has a P4 2.8 and a 3200+ @ 2.3 Ghz.
> 
> (I would call that a challenge )



The past 3 WU's I have done aren't being sent  However my other instance is sending them perfectly fine... It has 3 WU's to send in the queue, and it never succeeds...


----------



## Jet

That's rough. Have you tried reinstalling [email protected]? I know that you would lose a few WUs, but at least you could start again.


----------



## Rambo

Jet said:


> That's rough. Have you tried reinstalling [email protected]? I know that you would lose a few WUs, but at least you could start again.



That's what I've been wondering whether to do or not... What do I do? Just delete everything in the folder apart from FAH502-Console.exe?


----------



## Saurian

I'm moving back towards the top 30. I was so pissed yesterday, my Gromacs finally finished and I thought it only gave me like 150 points....guess my computer reset back to Vista and had sent back my WU that was done on that side, then when I got home and went back to XP it put in the other one too. 

I'd be ahead of Rambo by like 75 points if I hadn't had those 6 WU's finish under a different name. Blah, I need to start building SFF computers and just stack them up and check on them once a week as they fold.


----------



## ETSA

When do you start seeing results and how do you check results?


----------



## Jet

Your points update within an hour or so at this site:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358

and then on this site, they update every three hours: 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_overtake.php?s=&t=44358
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/extra_page.php?s=&t=44358
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&t=44358#44358

(That last one you will have to update whenever we pass the next 100 places, I believe)


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

BTW, we get user summaries on extremefolding once we get to 1001th place...


----------



## ETSA

How long does it take to complete a WU?


----------



## Rambo

ETSA said:


> How long does it take to complete a WU?



That varies on how many points (credits) each WU is worth. More points = Longer WU.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html


----------



## Saurian

Most of mine are 500-frame units that seem to take like a day maybe on my P4 3.2Ghz. Sometimes you'll get 200,000 or 500,000 frame units to fold. The thing is, sometimes the 500-frame units will take you a full minute or two minutes to fold a frame, while the big 200,000's will usually take only 15 or 20 seconds a frame.


----------



## Jet

We need to pick it up!! Right now we are almost going back to the teal level. I know that it is just a slump, but still there is an incentive to get more people folding!


----------



## Bobo

Well unfortunately I am only going to be folding on this computer for about half a day from soon until january as I do a project on CPU performance and benchmarking.


----------



## Petrik_CZ

You are wrong actually, I am running 14 CPUs  There are 4 that havent sent any WU yet.
Type Freq Day/Hour system
A64 2.2 7/24 win server 2003 64bit
A64 2.0 7/24 Linux 64bit
SempK8 1.6 7/24 Linux 64bit
SempK7 1.5 7/24 Linux
P-III 667 7/24 Linux
P-III 550 7/24 Linux
A64 2.4 5/8 XP
SempK8 2.2 5/8 XP
2xSempK8 1.6 5/8 XP
2xSempK7 1.8 5/8 XP
CelerP3 800 5/8 XP
SempK8 2.0 ?/? XP

Very soon I will add another A64 2.4 and Sempron K8 2.4 running about 5/6 or more. Maybe also K7 Athlon 1.8 and K8 semp 1.6. 
Every computer I build comes with embeded [email protected] and building computers is my job in these days, so anticipate some progress ) viva folding!



Kazoon said:


> superpetrik is running 10 cpu's   Are they all fast? List them if you can?


----------



## Jet

Now all three of my friends are Folding! (Unauthorized_User, Lord_Of_The_Ming, and Joshua_Perkins)


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

now we just need to get Mark/Kieth to join in...


----------



## magicman

*Update*

_[The Team Stats have been updated. This will happen every Saturday from now on. A second graph from the extremeoverclocking has been added.]_

*Date of last work unit* 2006-10-28 06:19:06  
*Active CPUs within 50 days* 103  
*Team Id* 44358  
*Grand Score* 282694
*Work Unit Count* 1387
*Team Ranking (incl. aggregate)* 1208 of 46254 


Keep it up guys, we're doing great!


----------



## ETSA

I am listed as QUENT on the team....


----------



## Saurian

Bet you can't guess which one I am. 

Actually, I had my Vista as Saurian, and at first my XP was "jacob_schwartz". Well, I restarted into XP a while back and my computer just sat and did 6 WU's before I got pissed cause my score wasn't "going up" on Saurian, and I saw that I was moving up the ranks with that naem instead. Whoops! Ah well


----------



## magicman

Saurian said:


> Bet you can't guess which one I am.
> 
> Actually, I had my Vista as Saurian, and at first my XP was "jacob_schwartz". Well, I restarted into XP a while back and my computer just sat and did 6 WU's before I got pissed cause my score wasn't "going up" on Saurian, and I saw that I was moving up the ranks with that naem instead. Whoops! Ah well


Yes, that's a shame from your stats standpoint. I guess it all counts towards the team total, so it's still benefiting both us as a team and the general effort.


----------



## Saurian

magicman said:


> Yes, that's a shame from your stats standpoint. I guess it all counts towards the team total, so it's still benefiting both us as a team and the general effort.


That's the way I look at it. 

I really want to get a couple more computers. Not only just to have folding, but just cause having extra is always nice.  I'd really like to put together a cheap (400) low dollar computer after I upgrade my computer a bit. Cheap dual core, 512mb ram, integrated graphics, and the whole bit.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah!*

We have finally reached a sub-1200 ranking 

Date of last work unit 2006-10-29 01:20:00  
Active CPUs within 50 days 104  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 285082  
Work Unit Count 1397
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1199 of 46264 

*BTW: I am gonna be getting an x1950 Pro to aid my [email protected] efforts*

JAN


----------



## WeatherMan

Hi peeps,

Got the console version running on my Sandy now, all running fine and is set to iidle so that I can play games with no probs and keep this thing running 24/7.

I would like a program to monitor my progress, cos the console client doesn't seem to do it.

I have tryed Electron Microscope but it doesn't want to work 
It just wont find my WU's or client.

I swear I've seen a thread on here before asking for different programs that will work, but I cant find it anywhere.

Could anyone give me any suggestions for other programs to use

Thanks!


----------



## ceewi1

EMIII's about the best, so take a look at the EMIII setup instructions I posted, which have yet to be incorperated into the official guide:
http://www.computerforum.com/440700-post495.html

Another options is FAHstats.


----------



## apj101

> EMIII's about the best, so take a look at the EMIII setup instructions I posted, which have yet to be incorperated into the official guide:


i think it's in there now
http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html
PS, you need to update the link in your sig... it still points to my old original thread... Jan has *well and truly* taken over this topic from me


----------



## ceewi1

apj101 said:


> i think it's in there now
> http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html


Most of it's there - after that initial draft magicman asked me to add some basic instructions for setting up EMIII, that's the only part yet to be included.


> PS, you need to update the link in your sig... it still points to my old original thread... Jan has *well and truly* taken over this topic from me


Done, thanks for that.  I wonder how long that link has been broken for?


----------



## magicman

My apologies ceewi1, I had actually clean forgot that that part was yet to be added. It's now up there, if there's anything I've missed out, just PM me.


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

There is a really good Yahoo Widget that works with [email protected] i'm not sure if it works with the console version, but it works great with the GUI version...


----------



## ceewi1

magicman said:


> My apologies ceewi1, I had actually clean forgot that that part was yet to be added. It's now up there, if there's anything I've missed out, just PM me.


Not a problem magicman, I'll admit i'd forgotten about it myself until Bootup asked the question.

Thanks for adding it, though.


----------



## Grey410

*[email protected] New Member*

*Hello all I just joined the Team 44358 today and shortly will be adding all the systems in my house to the effort.  My name is Grey410 on the [email protected] list.  Going right now is the system in my rig and I'm Folding with the GPU as well.  My other helpers will be another C2D 6300, an Opty 165, AMD 64 3200 Venice, and lastly a P4 3GHz.  So I hope to be contributing quite a bit.  I hope I'm doing the GPU thing correctly as EMIII doesn't show it and it says completed 1 through so on.  I'm assuming it's completing something so we'll see. Also on EMIII when I double click to receive my score it says error.  Any reason?    *


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

well, there goes another spot in the top 10... Welcome Grey!


----------



## Jet

I don't believe that the top 5 is going to be realistic for me anymore!


----------



## Bobo

I am not going to be moving up any more unless I increase my output capacity....actually I will be folding less.    I'll have to find some friend's comptuers or something.


----------



## Grey410

*An Idea*

*I'm going to call my Dad and suggest he do it on his 5 computers as well.  Using my SN of course =).  Then I'm going to start pursuading my friends to use it as well.  [email protected] taking over the world!    *


----------



## Burgerbob

This isnt fair! i wish i had a roomful of Opty servers or something i could slap [email protected] on and fold 24/7, i cant even have this comp on all the time. Grrr!
And Grey: you do know that Superwoman is Superman's cousin, right?


----------



## Grey410

*Superwoman*



Burgerbob said:


> This isnt fair! i wish i had a roomful of Opty servers or something i could slap [email protected] on and fold 24/7, i cant even have this comp on all the time. Grrr!
> And Grey: you do know that Superwoman is Superman's cousin, right?



*Supergirl IS Superman's cousin correct.  She is Kara Zor-El.  BUT this was SuperWOMAN.  So I think I'm all good.  .  Best part is she was nice fun and dressed like a super hero.  Oh and the small part of us having a date  .*


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Back on topic  Nice to see you here Grey410. Good luck with convincing your dad.

JAN


----------



## Rambo

Ok, I'm back to folding again. I had to start over... You should see me whizzing up the charts again very soon


----------



## Petrik_CZ

Hi, welcome to our team  I am afraid you ve some problem with your GPU client, because there is no WU completed for user Grey410 on [email protected] web stat. Look at some FAQ or forum and try to figure it out  good luck and good folding


Grey410 said:


> *Hello all I just joined the Team 44358 today and shortly will be adding all the systems in my house to the effort.  My name is Grey410 on the [email protected] list.  Going right now is the system in my rig and I'm Folding with the GPU as well.  My other helpers will be another C2D 6300, an Opty 165, AMD 64 3200 Venice, and lastly a P4 3GHz.  So I hope to be contributing quite a bit.  I hope I'm doing the GPU thing correctly as EMIII doesn't show it and it says completed 1 through so on.  I'm assuming it's completing something so we'll see. Also on EMIII when I double click to receive my score it says error.  Any reason?    *


----------



## magicman

Petrik_CZ said:


> Hi, welcome to our team  I am afraid you ve some problem with your GPU client, because there is no WU completed for user Grey410 on [email protected] web stat. Look at some FAQ or forum and try to figure it out  good luck and good folding


He could have only been folding for little over 10 hours, if he posted as soon as he got himself set up. That may well be too little time for a completed work unit, and his name would only appear once one's completed. But you could be right, it all depends. Welcome to the team Grey410!


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

Has anyone else been having trouble with GROMACS core WUs? The last 4 i have gotten have had an error and sent back only partially done... It's getting really annoying, I've lost ~4 days of work this way, as they only give you ~50 points for a partial unit... Any ideas of how to fix this? I just keep deleting my work folder until I get AMBER cores...


----------



## magicman

I think a lot of people (me included) have been having major problems with GROMACS cores, I think the reason being because they're sh....awful. I've tended to get less of them failing recently, but that doesn't mean much, I think it's random, luck of the draw. As far as fixing the problem, I don't know. Your strategy seems the best one at the moment.


----------



## Jet

magicman said:


> I think a lot of people (me included) have been having major problems with GROMACS cores, I think the reason being because they're sh....awful. I've tended to get less of them failing recently, but that doesn't mean much, I think it's random, luck of the draw. As far as fixing the problem, I don't know. Your strategy seems the best one at the moment.



Of course, then I have gotten many GROMACS cores recently, and they all have been good. For a while, I kept getting 600 points every two days, but now I have one that is 5 days for 390 points


----------



## Petrik_CZ

This strategy is good for points, but I am afraid not for the research. I hope they knew why they sends us Gromacs core. So unless the only thing you care for is points, please reconsider NOT deleting anything.



Lord Of The Ming said:


> Has anyone else been having trouble with GROMACS core WUs? The last 4 i have gotten have had an error and sent back only partially done... It's getting really annoying, I've lost ~4 days of work this way, as they only give you ~50 points for a partial unit... Any ideas of how to fix this? I just keep deleting my work folder until I get AMBER cores...


----------



## Redbull{wings}

got the network in my room back up so now i got 1 computer thats folding 24/7 possibly two if i can get the other 1 up


----------



## ceewi1

Jet said:


> Of course, then I have gotten many GROMACS cores recently, and they all have been good. For a while, I kept getting 600 points every two days, but now I have one that is 5 days for 390 points


No problems here either.  Those 600 pointers really score well.



> This strategy is good for points, but I am afraid not for the research. I hope they knew why they sends us Gromacs core. So unless the only thing you care for is points, please reconsider NOT deleting anything.


If they're giving errors they're not doing all that much for research either.  He may as well delete it, and work on a unit where he can return some valuable results.  Not everyone has problems with Gromacs.


----------



## Grey410

*Not sure yet.*



Petrik_CZ said:


> Hi, welcome to our team  I am afraid you ve some problem with your GPU client, because there is no WU completed for user Grey410 on [email protected] web stat. Look at some FAQ or forum and try to figure it out  good luck and good folding



*I only started folding yesterday afternoon.  My GPU client has completed 38 so far.  I believe it has to complete 100 to finish a WU.  Correct?  My CPU is almost done with 1 WU on each core and my AMD has already finished 1 WU.  The C2D 6300 is about 90% done with 1 WU and 65% done with another one. Haven't started on the Opty or the P4 yet.  But keep me posted if it looks like I'm not busting them out.  Thanks!  *


----------



## Petrik_CZ

You are running GPU client and two normal clients on the same computer? Check this: http://folding.stanford.edu/news.html

 The primary issue now appears to be the CPU use of the GPU core. Due to how graphics drivers work in Windows, the CPU must poll to see if the GPU has completed. This polling is very CPU intensive (as the GPU does complete its work fairly quickly). We are working on a fix to this, but it is also likely that future GPU cores may use CPU power for scientific calculations which cannot be run on the GPU.

*Thus, we are asking donors who run the GPU core to leave some CPU power (~1 core) available for GPU's to use.* We need to compensate donors for this additional use of resources, so the points have been increased. The very idea of a GPU core and GPU software is new, so we are still working out what's the best way to handle these issues, but in general, we will of course award points based on the hardware used -- more hardware used, more points. As we develop the GPU core, the points may need to be changed (possibly up, especially if more CPU is used, possibly down if essentially no CPU is needed).



Grey410 said:


> *I only started folding yesterday afternoon.  My GPU client has completed 38 so far.  I believe it has to complete 100 to finish a WU.  Correct?  My CPU is almost done with 1 WU on each core and my AMD has already finished 1 WU.  The C2D 6300 is about 90% done with 1 WU and 65% done with another one. Haven't started on the Opty or the P4 yet.  But keep me posted if it looks like I'm not busting them out.  Thanks!  *


----------



## Jet

Somewhere other forum I read that you can have one processor core at 100%, one at 95%, and the GPU at 100%, and it is the sweet spot.


----------



## Grey410

*New settings*

*I gave the 95% Core 1, 100% Core 2, and 100% GPU Core a try.  We'll see.  The GPU is at 46 so 54 more to go.  I'll try and see if the CPU @ 95% speeds it up any. *


----------



## Saurian

Rambo said:


> Ok, I'm back to folding again. I had to start over... You should see me whizzing up the charts again very soon



No no no, that is fine!  

My P4 needs all the help it can get in catching up to you.  I'll have another WU finished this evening...should have the gap closed to within ~250 points by then...which is when you'll probably end up with another WU finishing haha


----------



## Rambo

Saurian said:


> No no no, that is fine!
> 
> My P4 needs all the help it can get in catching up to you.  I'll have another WU finished this evening...should have the gap closed to within ~250 points by then...which is when you'll probably end up with another WU finishing haha



Well... it's a long story... but, to cut it short... I was halfway through 2 GROMACS Cores (one was around 400 points and the other 535 points) when I wiped my HDD...

Well, it wasn't my fault exactly... I was formatting a partition to an HFS+ File System (don't ask why), when it decided to muck up and wipe the whole thing...

I'll start folding again once I get everything sorted out. But it still means I have to rewrite all my business studies coursework...


----------



## jancz3rt

*A challenge *

Hello guys,

first of all, thanks to all helping us out. We are progressing amazingly fast. Now, I checked out the [email protected] at extremeOC and I saw that the projected date of our overtake of the 1000th team will be :

12.02.07 (Day.Month.Year.) 6am / 103 Days

Now here's my challenge. *Let's beat that!*

I am predicting that we will overtake the 1000th team 2 weeks before then, possibly before the start of February.

JAN


----------



## Jet

Oh, we'll beat that easily. We have recently gotten some more folders on our team, so it hasn't fully come into effect. In addition, we are going to keep on getting more ppd. Just wait for your X1950 Pro . The 2500 point difference between us will diminish fairly quickly .


----------



## Saurian

That's something that makes me sad. I would love to go X1900 XTX or X1950 Pro for folding, but I WANT Crysis, and am willing to early adopt G80 just to get it. Bah....

I hope they do something lik they have with the ATI GPU client for the G80. The programmable unified shader arrangement would be compatible, I'd think...


----------



## Jet

One more WU lost. Not that I am sad about it . It was a 6 day 400 pointer. Congrats to everyone who got closer to me due to it


----------



## Grey410

*C: Drive Only?*

*Does the [email protected] client have to be on the C: Drive?  Can I place on another partition?  Thanks!  *


----------



## ceewi1

Grey410 said:


> *Does the [email protected] client have to be on the C: Drive?  Can I place on another partition?  Thanks!  *


You can put it anywhere you'd like.


----------



## Petrik_CZ

Hold on, I am comming ) I am still looking forward to put [email protected] on two K8 2.4GHz, mybe on monday 



Jet said:


> One more WU lost. Not that I am sad about it . It was a 6 day 400 pointer. Congrats to everyone who got closer to me due to it


----------



## Bobo

jancz3rt said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> first of all, thanks to all helping us out. We are progressing amazingly fast. Now, I checked out the [email protected] at extremeOC and I saw that the projected date of our overtake of the 1000th team will be :
> 
> 12.02.07 (Day.Month.Year.) 6am / 103 Days
> 
> Now here's my challenge. *Let's beat that!*
> 
> I am predicting that we will overtake the 1000th team 2 weeks before then, possibly before the start of February.
> 
> JAN


Wait where are you getting that?  We are predicted to overtake the 1000th team in 2 weeks exactly.  

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_overtake.php?s=&t=44358&p=10


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehee*



Bobo said:


> Wait where are you getting that?  We are predicted to overtake the 1000th team in 2 weeks exactly.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_overtake.php?s=&t=44358&p=10



Sweet. I swear I just copied and pasted the date (changed the order from American to international standards). In that case I cannot wait to get to the top 1000 

JAN


----------



## apj101

dont get it, it says that we overtake 1000th place in 14 days, but we overtake 995th place in 12 days


----------



## DCIScouts

Just that specific team.  If you look at the whole list, there are certain teams that we actually won't overtake (more points/day than us...).


----------



## Saurian

Between us and 900, there's only like...~10 teams producing close to our points, a couple making a few more, most making a few less.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Announcement *

Well since I want us to even better than we are currently doing, I have bought  an *X1950 Pro* ([email protected] was a significant reason). It should be with me within 3 days. I hope I will be able to help out the team even further  Go cofo! Go Jan! ...oopz did I just say that?

BTW, as a sidenote, is anyone also getting these 600 pointers? - http://fahwiki.net/index.php/Projects_2400-2499

JAN


----------



## tweaker

I thought I'd ask you guys, does the electronic microscope have any other function at all other than monitoring progress? If not I think I'll ditch it. I rarely check it anyway and I don't think I've lost a single WU so far. Both my cores been under full load 24/7 a few weeks now. A C2D closing in though, then I should be able to advance above 5ft place, up there with you fast & efficient people, well hopefully.


----------



## a123

i just installed the [email protected] program, and now my cpu works at 100% all the time, raising the cpu temperature from 37C to 45C.  is this normal? and is it putting a lot of stress on my cpu? and is it going to shorten the life of it drastically?


----------



## jancz3rt

a123 said:


> i just installed the [email protected] program, and now my cpu works at 100% all the time, raising the cpu temperature from 37C to 45C.  is this normal? and is it putting a lot of stress on my cpu? and is it going to shorten the life of it drastically?



You can always set the CPU percentage you would require down to perhaps 80%. Give that a try. Yes, it is perfectly normal and NO, it will not cause any noticeable decrease in the lifetime of the CPU. Thanks for joining in our team. Greatly appreciated. We all look forward to seeing you on our team's charts.

JAN


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

jancz3rt said:


> BTW, as a sidenote, is anyone also getting these 600 pointers? - http://fahwiki.net/index.php/Projects_2400-2499
> 
> JAN



I keep getting them, but those are the ones that are always erroring..


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> Well since I want us to even better than we are currently doing, I have bought  an *X1950 Pro* ([email protected] was a significant reason). It should be with me within 3 days. I hope I will be able to help out the team even further  Go cofo! Go Jan! ...oopz did I just say that?
> 
> BTW, as a sidenote, is anyone also getting these 600 pointers? - http://fahwiki.net/index.php/Projects_2400-2499
> 
> JAN



I got three p2414 in a row. And I loved them while I had them.


----------



## 4W4K3

jancz3rt said:


> BTW, as a sidenote, is anyone also getting these 600 pointers? - http://fahwiki.net/index.php/Projects_2400-2499
> 
> JAN



I am, pretty consistently getting 600's.

Currently on "p2408_Ribo_alanine_sidechain"


----------



## DCIScouts

Grr..., keep getting 2124 or 2108 stuff...  still going to be another day and a half...  When I get a new WU, I'm going to switch to the console version. (not like I look at the pretty graphics much anyway...)


----------



## ceewi1

tweaker said:


> I thought I'd ask you guys, does the electronic microscope have any other function at all other than monitoring progress? If not I think I'll ditch it. I rarely check it anyway and I don't think I've lost a single WU so far.


No, it's solely a monitoring program.



> Both my cores been under full load 24/7 a few weeks now. A C2D closing in though, then I should be able to advance above 5ft place, up there with you fast & efficient people, well hopefully.


Don't you have an X1900XTX?  If so, you could always start folding on that, it should push you up the ranks faster.



> BTW, as a sidenote, is anyone also getting these 600 pointers?


Yes, more often than not, in fact.  I've got two of them right now.  If you dislike them, there's an option in the setup to not accept large work units.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

Guys, 

I have just posted an official recruitment round for X1900 / X1950 series graphics card owners. I will start folding using my X1950 Pro tomorrow. Await some serious results.... hopefully 

JAN


----------



## Bobo

hey how come you get [email protected] guru under you name?  I want that too....

jk 

I wish I had more foldable computers...but all of mine are either new or 15 years old.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Bobo said:


> hey how come you get [email protected] guru under you name?  I want that too....
> 
> jk
> 
> I wish I had more foldable computers...but all of mine are either new or 15 years old.



And your point is???? Lots of us fold also!!!
You make me want to go back to my old team!!!!!! Where we don't play these dumbass who is first games!!

And if I went back there all of you would be way behind me!!!

Actually because of BOBO I am going back to my old team!!


----------



## Grey410

*Gpu*



MyCattMaxx said:


> And your point is???? Lots of us fold also!!!
> You make me want to go back to my old team!!!!!! Where we don't play these dumbass who is first games!!
> 
> And if I went back there all of you would be way behind me!!!
> 
> Actually because of BOBO I am going back to my old team!!



*I think the competition is good natured and all for a good cause.  Aren't there 5k for cancer runs?  

So it looks like my GPU is helping my score a lot.  How many other ppl are using ATI gpu's or intending to in the near future?*


----------



## Jet

I plan on using an Ati X1900 All in wonder once it lowers a bit in price after the 8800GTX comes out.

EDIT: *This will be our highest scoring day! New record!!*


----------



## Bobo

8000 in the last 24 hours....wow I'm impressed.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

alright quick question I've got [email protected] running on my second computer but nothing is getting done! no points no completed anything I'm running the text only one with the monitoring program and I was wondering if its my computers specs are to low?

Processor- AMD Duron 700mhz socket A
Memory- 640mb generic
Motherboard- Ak74-EC Lanparty
Chip- VIA kT133A
Sound Card- Sound Blaster Live!
GPU- ATI Rage 128 32mb agp x2
OS- WIndows XP Pro
directx9c is installed


----------



## Jet

Hmm. It depends. Lord_Of_The_Ming has a P4 2.4 ghz that took 3 weeks to do a 600 point fold, however, my P3 can fold pretty fast. It depends, theoretically it could take a really long time for it to submit a WU, but it also could do it within a few days.


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

To correct Jet, my P4 2.*5* is only running at 1/2 load, and we use is a lot for other things. but ya, a 700Mhz will probably fold really slow. GROMACS cores should take probably 1-3 weeks, AMBER cores, maybe 1 week-3 days. 

BTW, has anyone here ever gotten a TINKER core fold? I always see them on the project list, but no one I know has ever gotten one.


----------



## Jet

Anyone know how to program something that you can put your current stats like this:







Ah, I answered my own question:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES

Here's for our team:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?t=44358

I guess this comes across the issue of images in our sigs, but still. And once we get in the top 800 they will track users, so we could have a team box and a user box in your sig if Ian allowed sigs. 

NOTE: I am putting this out as a discussion, to see what you all think.


----------



## jancz3rt

*hehe*



Lord Of The Ming said:


> ..here ever gotten a TINKER core fold? I always see them on the project list, but no one I know has ever gotten one.



Strangely, I do get quite a few tinkers. They are painfully slow and do not award me with many points in return. However, I am folding to help, not to score more ..  well most of the time 

P.S.:

As far as the [email protected] sigs are concerned, I think they are a great idea. I would like to see them implemented but I am not sure if it is possible to do that only for a select few members folding. They do look very nice and most importantly, they are compact and would not distract much.

JAN


----------



## magicman

I agree that perhaps in the future as [email protected] gains many more members within the forum, Ian may consider relaxing the rules on sig images, but I think that's something for the future.

As it's a php generated image, that cannot be inserted directly into a signature, a similar thing would have to be implemented to how the extrememfolding graphs are kept updated in the About thread. But that's not undoable.


----------



## Jet

magicman said:


> I agree that perhaps in the future as [email protected] gains many more members within the forum, Ian may consider relaxing the rules on sig images, but I think that's something for the future.
> 
> As it's a php generated image, that cannot be inserted directly into a signature, a similar thing would have to be implemented to how the extrememfolding graphs are kept updated in the About thread. But that's not undoable.



But I see many people with them in their sigs?


----------



## magicman

Jet said:


> But I see many people with them in their sigs?


On this forum? Or elsewhere? Could you link me to some of them?


----------



## Jet

Elsewhere. Look at these person's posts, and you'll see them:

http://www.tech-forums.net/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=22461


----------



## computermaineack

I have [email protected] running on a computer downstairs (console version)...it submitted one WU, and doesn't seem to be working. I set it to use 50% of the CPU, and in SpeedFan, it says 50% of the CPU is in use. In the electron microscope thing it shows that it's working (the graphical representation of what it's computing), but it doesn't show how many frames it's completed, or how long it takes to do a frame, or the estimated completion date. It also hasn't submitted a WU in over a week. Is it just working on a REALLY big WU?


----------



## thealmightyone

What step is it on? Each WU is divided into 100 steps, so you can see what progress you're making.


----------



## computermaineack

I'm on the computer now....it is now showing all the information it should (time per frame, day of WU completion, etc)...turns out it was just a really big WU, and the fact that its only using 50% of the CPU doesn't help...

Start: 10/25
Finish: 11/4

It's on step 97 of 100...

Protein: 1258 p2124_lambda_5way_melt_4_10011


Should be about 350 points... , plus the WU on my computer that should be another 300 points, which will be done tomorrow....


----------



## magicman

Jet said:


> Elsewhere. Look at these person's posts, and you'll see them:
> 
> http://www.tech-forums.net/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=22461


Interesting. All I can say is that the forum package they're using must allow those kinds of images. You can see for youself the fact that it doesn't work in vBulletin forums, or at least this one. Just go to the advanced posting screen, use the


----------



## Saurian

I would support such a thing. Of course, I've got a ways to go. 

I'd like to go X1900 just for the ATI program. However, with the G80 utilizing programmable shaders, wouldn't those shader units be able to be used for folding as the X1900's are?


----------



## Jet

My P3 1Ghz computer had stopped for some reason, so it hasn't sent any in for >7 days. Oh well. Now it is back on track.

Ya, I saw that..hmm. I wonder why it does that..


----------



## MyCattMaxx

My apologies to all here!!! I am hyperglycemic and I crashed down to 44!! My dad is a doctor and he caught me just after my last posts and knew I was in trouble. I am not planning on leaving this group. I left my old group to be here! I FOLD for fun!  I hate the who has more and I am best attitude.


----------



## magicman

MyCattMaxx said:


> My apologies to all here!!! I am hyperglycemic and I crashed down to 44!! My dad is a doctor and he caught me just after my last posts and knew I was in trouble. I am not planning on leaving this group. I left my old group to be here! I FOLD for fun!  I hate the who has more and I am best attitude.


Jeez, I'm glad you're alright. Folding isn't supposed to take _quite_ that much out of someone you know... 

I'm thrilled you've chosen to stay with the team. Just for the record, the main reason this team exists is to help the cause in the biggest way possible. If there is a competetive side to the team, and what is talked about in this thread, it is because for some people it adds an extra dimension to the whole thing. But let me make it clear that we are all on the team to help the cause, everything else is secondary.


----------



## Jet

I am pleasantly supprised to see our average at 6000+ ppd. Keep folding!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Jet said:


> I am pleasantly supprised to see our average at 6000+ ppd. Keep folding!



We are at that level now?  Keep on FOLDING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jet

Jan, this is going to be interesting. I'll have my X1900 AIW in a week or so . Just enough time for you to catch up.


----------



## jancz3rt

*hehe*



Jet said:


> Jan, this is going to be interesting. I'll have my X1900 AIW in a week or so . Just enough time for you to catch up.



Gee, just when I ordered the X1950 Pro and the status was available, I got an e-mail saying that it's not! I was looking forward to it so bad! Oh well, I will have to wait a bit longer but fear not, I will be able to contribute more when I get it 

Regarding computermaineack:



computermaineack said:


> and the fact that its only using 50% of the CPU doesn't help...



Did you manage to start folding on both cores? If not, we are free to help.

P.S.: Very good to know you are fine *MYCATTMAXX* and to see you back 

JAN


----------



## Bobo

The overclocking graphs are based strictly on linear performance.  However, because we are constantly getting more CPUs and producing more and more, our graph is exponential.  Would there be any way to get a real projection of where we will be in the future?  I think I know how I can plot that, but I don't feel like spending the time to figure it out.


----------



## apj101

i could add my media center to the team, but it runs passive, and may have heating issue if under load for a long time


----------



## jancz3rt

*heya*



apj101 said:


> i could add my media center to the team, but it runs passive, and may have heating issue if under load for a long time



You definitely could and we would appreciate it. Folding @ 50% of CPU is fine too. Even a bit can help.

JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Bobo said:


> The overclocking graphs are based strictly on linear performance.  However, because we are constantly getting more CPUs and producing more and more, our graph is exponential.  Would there be any way to get a real projection of where we will be in the future?  I think I know how I can plot that, but I don't feel like spending the time to figure it out.



That would be really tough because you don't know how many will join and how many will quit.


----------



## Grey410

*Check this.*

*Ok so our townhouse is being sold (we're friends with the owners) and they came over with a prospect to show it.  So I pull up the [email protected] graphic client on my 100" theater screen and explain to them how they should run it and I will help set it up.  So now the buyer and my landlord are both very interested because I showed them the home page and what it's all about!  They even offered to use my sn and join the CF team!  Keep on Folding!!*

*Today I am thankful for the Undo feature of Windows.  Yes very thankful.  *


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*



Grey410 said:


> *Ok so our townhouse is being sold (we're friends with the owners) and they came over with a prospect to show it.  So I pull up the [email protected] graphic client on my 100" theater screen and explain to them how they should run it and I will help set it up.  So now the buyer and my landlord are both very interested because I showed them the home page and what it's all about!  They even offered to use my sn and join the CF team!  Keep on Folding!!*
> 
> *Today I am thankful for the Undo feature of Windows.  Yes very thankful.  *



That's some very good news. Thanks for your effort. It's people exactly like you that our team needs. You will help make us even more successful. Keep it up and once again, on behalf of the cofo folding team, thank you.

JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

That's GREAT!! The more the merrier!!! WE are kicking ass and taking names!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I just hooked up with 2 large ones.  I won't be adding for several days!


----------



## jp198780

how do i join?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

jp198780 said:


> how do i join?



Download [email protected] and when putting in your information, put in CF's team number, then begin folding!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*



jp198780 said:


> how do i join?



Yes follow the instructions here: http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html

We look forward to seeing you on our team 44358

JAN


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

I joined up as well... I have a p4 sitting here doing nothing most of the time... I just have one question it say I wont be finishing my first WU for 416 days, is this normal?


----------



## magicman

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> I joined up as well... I have a p4 sitting here doing nothing most of the time... I just have one question it say I wont be finishing my first WU for 416 days, is this normal?


That brilliant, welcome to the team! If using the graphical client, you'll find the estimates to be a little bit off. Scratch that. A lot off. It takes a while to settle down to a realistic number, rest assured, it definately won't take 416 days!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> I joined up as well... I have a p4 sitting here doing nothing most of the time... I just have one question it say I wont be finishing my first WU for 416 days, is this normal?



It'll decrease more and more as it begins working, I've had one say 2 years before.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Wait for an hour then check!


----------



## apj101

jancz3rt said:


> You definitely could and we would appreciate it. Folding @ 50% of CPU is fine too. Even a bit can help.
> 
> JAN



will consider it, i'll have to keep an eye on the temps though, its a completely silent rig(inc psu). With only in 120mm fan, so it cant cool its self v well (and it's downclocked to keep temps in check)
Have the wifes old lappy here somewhere will add that after my exam on Wednesday.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Its on 10 days now.  
To complete a WW does the rig need to be on for the whole time or will it resume when the comp is turned back on?  I'm just a bit conserned, because I have a cat who like to bite computer cables in the night when I am asleep.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

It will restart when you boot unless you told it not to!


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Thanks Maxx.

Where do you configure that at?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I run graphical not console which do you have?


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

It's a graphical version, running on Win2000.


----------



## Jet

Right click the icon, and click "configure"


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

I got that far jet, but what do I set, so the file will continue when I turn the comp back on?
Thanks again,


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*



Sacrinyellow5 said:


> I got that far jet, but what do I set, so the file will continue when I turn the comp back on?
> Thanks again,



The file (WU) continues after restart from when it finished. The program saves data in checkpoints so you do not have to worry. Good luck and nice to see you on the team.

JAN


----------



## Jet

If you want it to start automatically every time you start windows, put a shortcut in the startup folder in the start menu.


----------



## Saurian

Mine keeps having errors downloading new cores, damnit. I've lost I'd say ~48 hours of folding time because of it. And I'm 30 points behind Rambo! Bah!

I think I'm just going to do the dreaded reinstall of Windows XP tonight on my primary drive and unplug the Vista drive again. Eh, it works fine but I can wait for retail of it.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update *

Current status... the *1000* is sooo close 

Date of last work unit 2006-11-07 13:22:41  
Active CPUs within 50 days 121  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 346710
Work Unit Count 1667
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 1052 of 46406 

JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I can't wait !!!!!!!  I wan't it now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ceewi1

On a PPD basis, we're now in the top 150!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&srt=3&p=2

Keep it up guys.


----------



## Bobo

Or #5 in here:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&srt=9


----------



## thealmightyone

Anyone know what I can do to get it to transmit?


----------



## jancz3rt

thealmightyone said:


> Anyone know what I can do to get it to transmit?



Try disabling the firewall or check your settings. 

EDIT: Actually, I feel that there is something wrong with their servers. I cannot even get to the stats page.

JAN


----------



## Kazoon

Had a PC down for a week while I was putting together my new E6600, I got it all up and running it is almost pushing 4ghz on water cooling! I started a gromac last night and it is almost done, this thing is super fast. I got 13 seconds on super pie (1M) now thats what I am talking about, LOL!


----------



## thealmightyone

Is it stable? You should NEVER run Folding on an unstable computer, as you will send back incorrect results. I would say Prime95, on both cores, for 5 hours minimum.


----------



## Kazoon

thealmightyone said:


> Is it stable? You should NEVER run Folding on an unstable computer, as you will send back incorrect results. I would say Prime95, on both cores, for 5 hours minimum.


Stable? LOL I ran cpu burn in for a whole day and my temp never gets above 35 degrees Celsius, I would say thats pretty stable


----------



## Jet

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50934

Let's pass 3dbuzz!! I say one month to overtake them..


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Jet it looks like we will overtake 3 teams today.  I cant wait to have my first WU...


----------



## Jet

In the past 24 hours we have passed 17 teams 

We are on schedule for passing 1000th place in about 36 hours, and 800th place in roughly 20 days or so. Just let me start folding w/ my X1900 AIW on Monday or late Sunday night


----------



## Saurian

I haven't been able to really run [email protected] for like...the whole week. My damn computer keeps having LSA Shell [Export Version] Errors. I'm on my third reinstall of XP in 16 hours. I thought it was a game (Earth 2160) that I was installing...but then it did it, now I haven't installed Command and Conquer: The First Decade, hasn't done it yet. Though, I've only installed my audigy sound drivers, too. I'm going to use, then wait till tomorrow after class to start slowly adding things in. Oh, I added in Firefox as well. Bah...I want to build a new computer! And just put this one in the corner running Linux and [email protected], and only have to check it once a month or so.


----------



## magicman

According to the Team Overtake graph, we're set to break the *one million points* mark on the 1st February next year. It seems almost hard to believe considering we haven't even broken the 500,000 mark, but so is the staggering progress of our brilliant team and its ever-increasing production rate! I think we can knock than down to mid-January if we work at it!

And only *13* places to get us in the top 1,000 teams! I can almost taste the bottle of e-champagne!


----------



## Bobo

8944 points this past 24 hours...wow!  Pretty soon we'll be up over a thousand.....


----------



## Jet

Bobo said:


> 8944 points this past 24 hours...wow!  Pretty soon we'll be up over a thousand.....



You mean 10,000


----------



## Bobo

Depends on your definition of _pretty soon._  

Doesn't hurt to be overly optimistic.  

edit:
Aaack!  No!  We went down!  Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## computermaineack

Wow...we're set to overtake the 500th team on Jan. 31st....that's incredible.


----------



## Petrik_CZ

Low temp doesnt mean that your computer is stable = it does not make any errors. Run Prime95 on both cores for at least one, better for 5 hours and if it passes, it is stable. Download prime95, extract to two diffrent dirrrectories, run prime from both dirs and choose just stress. then choose Options -> CPU and set both available memory to about 1/3 of your total RAM. Then choose torture test, blend test and wait  I would also recommend you to run memtest86+ for one pass. Download iso image, burn, boot and wait till it makes one pass without errors. I do this with every computer I build and after that, I can say it is rock stable.
If your comp passes both tests, it would be very fast machine, gratz 


Kazoon said:


> Stable? LOL I ran cpu burn in for a whole day and my temp never gets above 35 degrees Celsius, I would say thats pretty stable


----------



## thealmightyone

Hmm. My work unit still won't transmit, even giving [email protected] a few days to get their servers back up.

Turning my firewall off doesnt help either.


----------



## magicman

thealmightyone said:


> Hmm. My work unit still won't transmit, even giving [email protected] a few days to get their servers back up.
> 
> Turning my firewall off doesnt help either.


A bit of a long shot, have you recently installed a new browser? Eg, upgraded to IE7 now it's been added to the Windows Update list?

The reason why I'm saying is because I recently had 2 600 point WU's not transmitting, but I was able to ping the server IP. I had recently installed IE7. Then I remembered that [email protected] took the settings from IE, so I stopped the process, moved the work folder and everything else excluding the console exe out of the way, and deleted the client.cfg file. Then I double clicked the exe and redid the settings, but selecting [no] to using IE's settings. Then when the new cfg file had been written, closed the window and copied everything back into the folder. It then sent them off first time.


----------



## thealmightyone

Well, that long shot worked. Updating to IE7 screwed it all up the rear-end.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Just to let y'all know*

Heya Guys,

the guys at Stanford are moving their servers and some of the stats are not going to be updated. Don't worry though, it will all be fine. 

JAN


----------



## Grey410

*Jan is the MAN*



jancz3rt said:


> Heya Guys,
> 
> the guys at Stanford are moving their servers and some of the stats are not going to be updated. Don't worry though, it will all be fine.
> 
> JAN



*Thanks for the heads up.  *


----------



## Bobo

YEEEE-HAAAA

Place #999.


----------



## Kazoon

Going to be adding another core 2 duo today


----------



## liquidshadow

I just joined. Sorry for such a late appearance


----------



## jancz3rt

*Great*



liquidshadow said:


> I just joined. Sorry for such a late appearance



No probs and welcome to our team  You will certainly help our team with your processor. Now let's race up the charts together 

JAN


----------



## liquidshadow

jancz3rt said:


> No probs and welcome to our team  You will certainly help our team with your processor. Now let's race up the charts together
> 
> JAN



1. Thank you
2. I certainly hope so.
3. Yes, sir!


----------



## liquidshadow

Oh, I have a question.
If I want to fold with more than 1 computer, then I just enter the same user name and team number for both computers right? I don't have to try to "connect" them or anything?

EDIT: Sorry for double post, I forgot that I was the last one to post.


----------



## Bobo

No you don't need to connect them, just enter the same team and name like you said.


----------



## computermaineack

Heh...working on this 535-pointer now: p1862_Myosin6_PT_US_TIP3P_bbox
Plus another 300 or so pointer working on the second computer...one will be done 11/14 and the other 11/15.


----------



## Kazoon

How can I find out how many points my project is worth?

Right now I am working on a p1809_collagen_POG10r. AMBER core


----------



## computermaineack

There's a [email protected] wiki that lists all the projects and how much each is worth.

The one you are working on is worth 153 points.

The wiki can be found here: http://fahwiki.net/index.php/Projects


----------



## magicman

You can also check this one out, it's Stanford's own Project Details. Just punch in the 4 digit project number.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject


----------



## computermaineack

magicman said:


> You can also check this one out, it's Stanford's own Project Details. Just punch in the 4 digit project number.
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject



Meh...i dont like that one so much...the deadlines and point values are confusing...


----------



## magicman

computermaineack said:


> Meh...i dont like that one so much...the deadlines and point values are confusing...


I can see why, I was just putting it out there as an alternative. I have to say, I don't think much to Stanford's web designer. It's not even valid markup.


----------



## Grey410

*[email protected] running at all times?*

*I noticed yesterday that both of my cores were at 90% usage and I had both [email protected] cores running in my tasks when I had not started them yet (I had just rebooted).  Is this always the case?  Even without restarting the program they start working?  Is it because it's being loaded as a service?  Just curious.*


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

And just a note about AMBER cores for the newcomers, but they are (currently) always 153 points. no need to look that up every time.


In other news, does anyone know which core file if for GROMACS? ie, the ones in the [email protected] folder? i think that when i downloaded it the first time it got corrupted, so I was going to delete it and get [email protected] to re-download it.


----------



## Scrat

i'm folding a 2414 GROMACS in console mode.... its using 
FahCore_78.exe 
[email protected] Gromacs Core
Version 1.90 <March 8, 2006>


----------



## computermaineack

Grey410 said:


> *I noticed yesterday that both of my cores were at 90% usage and I had both [email protected] cores running in my tasks when I had not started them yet (I had just rebooted).  Is this always the case?  Even without restarting the program they start working?  Is it because it's being loaded as a service?  Just curious.*



[email protected] will automatically start running when the computer starts.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Guys..*

I read that the [email protected] team at Stanford were moving servers. It could explain the drop in our score. I doubt we would be folding that little in the last 2 days. I mean going from a 7000+ average/day to some 4000 in the last few seems a bit funky in my eyes.

Even team #1 has seen the same drop: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=33

More proof: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=11108

JAN


----------



## Petrik_CZ

*1000 breaked!*

Hey people, we had just breaked the 1000s position!!! Stats show nb. 998! We are moving deadly fast up the ranks, who would cay it month before  keep pushing, people


----------



## Jet

I'm wondering if it is just me, but I defragged my computer, and [email protected] is running almost twice as fast now, down from 15 min a frame to 8 min. I even have been watching it over a while, and it still is holding at 8 min.


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> I'm wondering if it is just me, but I defragged my computer, and [email protected] is running almost twice as fast now, down from 15 min a frame to 8 min. I even have been watching it over a while, and it still is holding at 8 min.



Is that on the same WU?


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];488010 said:
			
		

> Is that on the same WU?



Yes, it is...maybe those frames were just faster ones, cause it is now at 11min, though it still is faster overall. I can't wait to get over this p1862, it is only 535 points and I have been on it for awhile..


----------



## computermaineack

I have a question...yesterday I was working on this 535-pointer: p1862_Myosin6_PT_US_TIP3P_bbox

Now, today I checked, and the last one hadn't finished yet, but now I'm working on p2124_lambda_5way_melt_4_1001.

What happened? Did I lose the points that were folded before?


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

no, you didn't lose all the points, but a lot of people have had trouble with GROMACS cores, and erroring, it probably had an error and had to stop early. You probably got around 50 points.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Jet?*

I was just wondering whether you are using the X1900 AIW Jet? I am gonna get my x1950 Pro at the beginning of the next month and will finally start moving up again 

*BTW: We are sub 980! in the team rankings! Way to go all of you guys!*

JAN


----------



## liquidshadow

How do the HardOCP members have that many CPUs? The first place guy on the HardOCP team has over 700 CPUs! And many have in the 30-60 range.

EDIT: Wow, the 1st place "donor" has over 2000 CPUs!


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> I was just wondering whether you are using the X1900 AIW Jet? I am gonna get my x1950 Pro at the beginning of the next month and will finally start moving up again
> 
> *BTW: We are sub 980! in the team rankings! Way to go all of you guys!*
> 
> JAN



I got it today, but I have to fiddle w/ it to get it to fold...

However, I will be folding again soon   almost 2x my previous speed


----------



## Jet

Tis working now!!!

I had to use standard X1900 drivers instead of the AIW ones, now I am waiting for it to start working


----------



## Jet

Lol, as you can see, I had a slightly wrong driver, but didn't realize it until it had been "folding" for almost an hour and a half, submitting an errored WU every 10 seconds . So, yea, I have the most WUs of everyone now 

Now it is actually running. At stock clocks, it looks as if it is going to take around 19 hours to complete a WU. I'll try raising clocks/voltages later and see how much faster it is then.


----------



## magicman

Jet said:


> Lol, as you can see, I had a slightly wrong driver, but didn't realize it until it had been "folding" for almost an hour and a half, submitting an errored WU every 10 seconds . So, yea, I have the most WUs of everyone now


Lol, you shouldn't have mentioned that, then we would have thought how incredibly productive you've been...


----------



## Jet

magicman said:


> Lol, you shouldn't have mentioned that, then we would have thought how incredibly productive you've been...



Hmm. But my points didn't go up at all 

I can't wait to see how much I can overclock this card for folding. My main concern, though is about stability..so we'll see about that. One thing about the card is that hot air is exhausted from the core/memory onto the Voltage Regulators, and so they get pretty warm. 

I think I have the card forced into 3d mode, but I can't quite tell. It seems like it should be hotter, since the core is just at 64C, even after running overnight. When overclocked initially, it went up to 80C about..so I dunno about that. We''ll see.

EDIT:
As well, ATItool shows that it is drawing 21.8A. That is obviously wrong, I think and hope 

EDIT2: 
I thought that I could run both of my processors at 95% or so, and still run my GPU, but my GPU takes up a full core of my processor. I guess it just needs something to keep feeding it w/data?

EDIT3:
Whoever posts next will post the 1000th post in this thread!


----------



## Grey410

*Whooo Hooo 1000*



Jet said:


> EDIT2:
> I thought that I could run both of my processors at 95% or so, and still run my GPU, but my GPU takes up a full core of my processor. I guess it just needs something to keep feeding it w/data?
> 
> EDIT3:
> Whoever posts next will post the 1000th post in this thread!



*I have had the best luck running Core 1 @ 80% and Core 2 @ 100% which seems to let my GPU chug along pretty fast.  The GPU needs the CPU to poll it pretty often.  As I believe it needs to CPU to help with its Scientific core.  But yes stanford.edu recommends throttling back the Core 1 for the GPU to use which is why they give you extra points for using yoru GPU to fold.


1000 POST BOMP*


----------



## Jet

Does the GPU go slower then, when you have the CPUs at 80% and 100%?


----------



## Petrik_CZ

I am afrait it goes slower, because in the FAQ I linked before they recommned to let GPU core use the whole one CPU core only for GPU core.



Jet said:


> Does the GPU go slower then, when you have the CPUs at 80% and 100%?


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

Yes, Jet, you did mess with our folding stats.


----------



## Jet

Lord Of The Ming said:


> Yes, Jet, you did mess with our folding stats.



Lol! If only I would've gotten 1 point for every partial fold I did  300 points per 2-3 hours would've been tempting


----------



## ceewi1

*Folding with multiple GPUs now possible:*
http://fahinfo.org/gpu/multi_gpu_howto.html
http://folding.stanford.edu/FAQ-ATI.html


----------



## Verve

I just joined, my computer is left idle for a large chunk of the day, so why not


----------



## Jet

Great! Each person folding helps out, both for Stanford and our team.

I think I have everything running now, with one core for GPU, one for a CPU [email protected] While I won't be having as many clients running, even this setup is better than I thought, PPD wise. Now I just need to figure out what's up with my graphics card that makes it tricky to overclock...


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

I'm in a Junior Achievement Program and they have a computer lab, 5 2.8 Gh P4s with 1 GB Ram each, and i talked with the coordinator, and she forwarded me on to the branch manager, but said that they do leave them on 24/7 and they do have DSL, so wish me luck...


----------



## Jet

Lord Of The Ming said:


> I'm in a Junior Achievement Program and they have a computer lab, 5 2.8 Gh P4s with 1 GB Ram each, and i talked with the coordinator, and she forwarded me on to the branch manager, but said that they do leave them on 24/7 and they do have DSL, so wish me luck...



I hope you don't have them fold for you  Make a different username...


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

Goodness no, i don't want to get passed by myself!


----------



## Jet

Lord Of The Ming said:


> Goodness no, i don't want to get passed by myself!



Whatever. Suit yourself. So far, people have only used computers that they have built, or they own for their own usernames. I'll have to start asking others to fold for my username if you have them fold for you!


----------



## Saurian

Jet, the AIW X1900's I've read are not good overclockers. Which, with all of those extra things on the PCB, I can understand it. Perhaps with an aftermarket cooler, if they make one for it.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heeyy...*



Jet said:


> Whatever. Suit yourself. So far, people have only used computers that they have built, or they own for their own usernames. I'll have to start asking others to fold for my username if you have them fold for you!



I think it's perfectly fine if people fold under their username on other people's PCs. That way, it stimulates competition and brings our team (which is what matters most), to a next level. Feel free to use your username for all your PCs as well as other PCs. It's not about how many PCs you got on your side, but how much you can contribute to the team 

JAN


----------



## Jet

Saurian said:


> Jet, the AIW X1900's I've read are not good overclockers. Which, with all of those extra things on the PCB, I can understand it. Perhaps with an aftermarket cooler, if they make one for it.



I have read of people who have gotten them up to 700/700. I think the driver 6.10 isn't as good as the 6.5 driver. I think I will change back eventually. Before I changed the driver, I got up to 600/685, with no voltage increase. 

[email protected] didn't count my last WU . Oh well, I'll be in 6th until tommorrow


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heeh*

Heya,

I think there are some issues with the stats on [email protected] on extremeOC. Every team I checked out is experiencing a substantial drop in the amount of points/day and as Jet suggested, may not be getting the points for it. For me it's fine and I am sure that it will turn out just fine.

JAN


----------



## apj101

jan did you get my PM over the HT question


----------



## Saurian

I'm back folding strong, finally.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Oh*



apj101 said:


> jan did you get my PM over the HT question



My bad,

here's the answer:



> What about hyperthreaded (HT) CPUs?
> The SMP client was originally intended for multi-core CPUs, which generally do not support HT. For machines with 2 physical CPUs, we do recommend enabling HT for the SMP client as this presents the operating system with what looks like 4 logical processors (and our SMP client is intended for 4 processors). If you have 4 physical CPUs, we do not recommend using HT, as this presents the operating system with 8 logical processors, which will make the SMP client run inefficiently (especially since the logical processors coming from HT run much slower than the normal ones).



JAN


----------



## Jet

Its funny, with one driver I got 1:14 (hh:mm) per percent, instead of 0:12 that I  usually get. I was 55% done with one, and then I got a EE because of tampering with the clocks. I just need to be patient...


----------



## ckfordy

I havent been folding for awhile because something went wrong with my desktop computer but now i am getting a laptop sometime next week so i will be able to start folding again but i wont be able to fold 24/7 like i used to.


----------



## jancz3rt

ckfordy said:


> I havent been folding for awhile because something went wrong with my desktop computer but now i am getting a laptop sometime next week so i will be able to start folding again but i wont be able to fold 24/7 like i used to.



No problem. The main thing is that you are still helping out. We all appreciate it.

Now here's an update on the stats:

Date of last work unit 2006-11-17 03:19:34  
Active CPUs within 50 days 129  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 406242
Work Unit Count 2248
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 943 of 46572 

JAN


----------



## Jet

I can't wait for 800th place 

Just around 20 days more, and lots less if we up our production to what it was 

EDIT: *400,000!!!*


----------



## Jet

Again, one of my WUs didn't send 

EDIT:
It sent, but wasn't counted


----------



## apj101

> What about hyperthreaded (HT) CPUs?
> The SMP client was originally intended for multi-core CPUs, which generally do not support HT. For machines with 2 physical CPUs, we do recommend enabling HT for the SMP client as this presents the operating system with what looks like 4 logical processors (and our SMP client is intended for 4 processors). If you have 4 physical CPUs, we do not recommend using HT, as this presents the operating system with 8 logical processors, which will make the SMP client run inefficiently (especially since the logical processors coming from HT run much slower than the normal ones).


Im still not sure on this, my research suggests that on single core rig, setting Hyperthreading can boast 20-30%ish. 


> However, if you try and run two instances of [email protected] on the same Hyper-Threaded CPU, they will both be competing for the same instruction units. This essentially means that each [email protected] instance shares its access to those instruction units. Overall a small performance gain is achieved due to the few calculations that can be run on the "spare" instruction units. However the end result is that the two WUs you are running complete in just under twice the length of time as a single WU would because of the afore mentioned instruction unit sharing.



on another note regarding smp, the new beta v5.91 will support SMP  
http://folding.stanford.edu/FAQ-highperformance.html


			
				2/3 down the above site said:
			
		

> November 2006 The SMP client is now looking good enough that we are starting a more broad beta test outside of Stanford. If that looks good, we will move to a completely open beta test of this new client. The SMP client supports OSX/Intel natively (which means a major points boost for OSX donors) as well as 64-bit linux (with 32-bit linux hopefully to come soon). Windows support will come much later, as this is a very different architecture for porting than OSX & Linux.


another reason to move to linux 

in the mean time, i thing that there is a slight improvement in running two instances on a single cpu with HT turned on.


----------



## Jet

I can't wait until they get this server thing fixed 
I still don't know whether my WUs have been being received over there. Who all is actually increasing in points?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmmm*



Jet said:


> I can't wait until they get this server thing fixed
> I still don't know whether my WUs have been being received over there. Who all is actually increasing in points?



I feel you. We just have to bear with it. Just now, the server is down for maintenance. I guess they are doing something big on the servers lately. Hopefully, that will mean more bandwidth in the future and more capacity. In turn, that would mean a return to normal points 

We are at *925*

JAN


----------



## ceewi1

apj101 said:


> in the mean time, i thing that there is a slight improvement in running two instances on a single cpu with HT turned on.


You're right, there is a slight improvement, however the [email protected] team require work units to be turned in quickly more than they require the larger number of work units.  Running two instances causes each WU to be delayed significantly.

Overall:
For more points: Run two instances.
To benefit research: Stick with one.

Since research is the primary goal, I recommended the latter option in the Dual Core Folding guide.


----------



## Emperor_nero

yay the servers up!


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

I've gained some points, so I think that they accepted WUs during the downtime.

Oh, and Jan, Congrats on passing Scrat back!


----------



## Bobo

What has happened to us?  We're almost in the 4000s!!!


----------



## Emperor_nero

Yay I jumped up 500 points!


----------



## Jet

I haven't gained any points for almost a week 

This is really aggravating. I wonder if someone contacted them and asked what was happening? I know they are redoing things, but still. I want to make sure that my WUs are being submitted correctly. I reformated my hard drive, so we'll see if that speeds anything up


----------



## Jet

So everyone else is getting points but not me? Is it just my computer?


----------



## Saurian

My computer seems to have trouble connecting all the time. So, I then have to Reinstall hte program, bah! I don't know if its network, or my running it on Vista. Always something...I can't wait to do an upgrade!


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

It's accepting my WUs, i've sent in 3 or 4 over the last 2 days...


----------



## Jet

One more WU not counted 

I changed it to use Internet Explorer settings and we'll see what happens...


----------



## apj101

ceewi1 said:


> You're right, there is a slight improvement, however the [email protected] team require work units to be turned in quickly more than they require the larger number of work units.  Running two instances causes each WU to be delayed significantly.
> 
> Overall:
> For more points: Run two instances.
> To benefit research: Stick with one.
> 
> Since research is the primary goal, I recommended the latter option in the Dual Core Folding guide.



hmm guess i never thought of it like that, well the drive seems to be very points orientated so i think as long as users are present the option

oh, and here is the SMP client that will support the multicore cpus
http://folding.stanford.edu/FAQ-SMP.html
again though is only for macs, and linux at the moment.


----------



## Jet

Should I use the graphical version instead of the console version? I dunno if that would help. I need ideas


----------



## jancz3rt

Jet said:


> Should I use the graphical version instead of the console version? I dunno if that would help. I need ideas



Give it a shot. I just think the servers are not awarding points properly, hence the low score lately. Give it time. I have not had problems personally and I am using the graphical.

JAN


----------



## Jet

I started using ATI tray tools instead of ATItool for overclocking, and now have it up to 580/594, with a time of 9.7 minutes per percent  (2.4 secons per frame) down from 12


----------



## ckfordy

My laptop came today so ill be folding again sometime soon.


----------



## Jet

ckfordy said:


> My laptop came today so ill be folding again sometime soon.



Awesome!

I have been talking with the [email protected] people and they say they have been receiving my WUs, yet somehow the page hasn't been updating...


----------



## Saurian

I'm just sick of my computer not receiving the next WU download properly. Darn thing..

In other news...the single core P4 is still holding in the top 30...soon to move back into 29th place I do believe with my next upload.  11 more frames and my WU is done.


----------



## Jet

My WUs are being recevied  I might be able to pass tweak and have Grey pass me all on the same day . I guess I will have to settle for 6th for now...until I catch up with magicman 

Still, though, my graphics card is really cranky. It doesn't want to overclock certain times, and other times it overclocks really well, and other times it isn't stable at stock? I'm just going to have to persuade myself to leave it alone, I have already lost 2 half done WUs today


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update:*

Date of last work unit 2006-11-22 12:11:57  
Active CPUs within 50 days 133  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 437322 
Work Unit Count 2394
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 909 of 46638 

*We are doing amazingly well. Keep it all up guys. We will be in the top 900 in no time!*

JAN


----------



## kobaj

Wow, all you guys have 100's pf WU's. Well a couple of days ago I got my machine to start folding (screensaver only unfortunutly) and today I got my first WU! It was just 100 frames but the next one Im working on is 50,000.


----------



## skidude

Surprisingly for all the time i've been here at cf.com ive never looked at this before. Just checked it out today and it seems to be well worth it. I just downloaded and installed it, and I plan on being a big contributor to this, my first one is only 500 frames, but im gonna leave my PC on for a while and see how things go. Seems like a very worthy cause too


----------



## Jet

With your X1900XTX you can fold


----------



## Adam135

I have a old(ish) comouter that can be left on 24 hours a day.

Should I do this folding thing?


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

what are the specs on this oldish computer? if it's over 1Gh, it will be good


----------



## jancz3rt

Adam135 said:


> I have a old(ish) comouter that can be left on 24 hours a day.
> 
> Should I do this folding thing?



Any speed would be good since you are helping out. I am folding on a 500Mhz Celeron at work and it has finished 3 WUs so far. Nothing major but it's only on 24hrs a week.

JAN


----------



## Adam135

it is the my old computer that was in my sig....

1gb pc2700 ram. XP 2800+.

I shall do it. Don't know what it is for (Something about proteins) but I might as well help out


----------



## jancz3rt

Adam135 said:


> it is the my old computer that was in my sig....
> 
> 1gb pc2700 ram. XP 2800+.
> 
> I shall do it. Don't know what it is for (Something about protons) but I might as well help out



Heya, nice to have you join. Here is all the information you will need about setting it up as well as information about what the project is.

http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html

JAN


----------



## kobaj

Old? Old is having your 300mhz 10 year old celeron with a wopping 32mb of ram and a 120gig hard drive (wait...what?) folding for you. 

The only problem with my server folding is that its working on 20,000 frames, and evertime it gets to 500 something messes it up. The first time was a couple days ago it got to 500 and then my sister kicked it, and when it restarted the log file goes "file Wusomething.ect doesnt match, starting from begining" Just about an hour ago it finaly got to 599 just about to hit 600 and there was a power surge in our neighborhood, and when it restarted...same stupid message. Oh well, working in win98 isnt supposed to be fun.


----------



## skidude

Jet said:


> With your X1900XTX you can fold



Hehehe. This takes a lot longer than I thought too, left it on for about 6 hours straight and its only done 200 frames


----------



## Emperor_nero

Yay team at 899!


----------



## Bobo

Hey, we're finally back up to where we used to be, 8300 points in the last 24 hours.  Was [email protected] moving their servers for that long, or did we jsut have a foldingless time?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Hey, I can start folding again since I got my rig up and running! I'm downloading now!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

And I'm folding! I will more than likely be folding whenever I'm not playing any games on my PC (I don't like to put a whole lot of load on my CPU), so basically....20/7, lol .


----------



## jancz3rt

Bobo said:


> Hey, we're finally back up to where we used to be, 8300 points in the last 24 hours.  Was [email protected] moving their servers for that long, or did we jsut have a foldingless time?



Yeh seems to be getting normal again  I am very very happy  I would think that the servers are back up working as they should.



monkeysims said:


> And I'm folding! I will more than likely be folding whenever I'm not playing any games on my PC (I don't like to put a whole lot of load on my CPU), so basically....20/7, lol .



GREAT  We will get to the 800th position real soon.

*Date of last work unit 2006-11-25 02:26:54  
Active CPUs within 50 days 135  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 454846
Work Unit Count 2475
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 883 of 46672*

JAN


----------



## tweaker

Well I *fold* and *fold *and fold to no end...

Up to some 113 WU's and 23k points by now I believe.


----------



## magicman

It's fantastic, our progress. I think with so many people contributing, the chances that the lull were down to us are very unlikely. It has to be a server issue.

I personally can't wait until we reach 800th place, at that stage we are awarded individual statistics by Extreme Overclocking, very useful if you ask me. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I am currently about a 1/5 through a gromatic.


----------



## Jet

tweaker said:


> Well I *fold* and *fold *and fold to no end...
> 
> Up to some 113 WU's and 23k points by now I believe.



Yay! Now I know who Tweak is  

I was off folding for a few days, and now have you in my sights


----------



## Emperor_nero

Can I fold on my Nvidia GPU?


----------



## Bobo

No


----------



## Emperor_nero

Do you know if there are any plans to?


----------



## Bobo

Not now


----------



## Emperor_nero

Ok Bobo, Thanks


----------



## Saurian

My computer has been running 24/7 folding basically without me pestering it, and it hasn't been refusing to connect for downloads, either. So, I've made the jump to...27th I think?


----------



## computermaineack

Uh oh! Just saw this on ExtremeOC! We have a threat, "BlazingPC.com"!

They'll overtake us in 5 months!!!


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

we stand no chance against them... they have double our daily rate.


----------



## Jet

Lord Of The Ming said:


> we stand no chance against them... they have double our daily rate.



I could see us recovering the 1,500 ppd we need..


----------



## Bobo

It'll be difficult, but I think we can.


----------



## Emperor_nero

I'll be addind another computer to fold in the next couple of weeks to make 3.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Cool*



Emperor_nero said:


> I'll be addind another computer to fold in the next couple of weeks to make 3.



Sweet and many thanks. Now as a sidenote guys, we are back up folding at high numbers so keep it up. We should be in the top 800 in no time and finally get some personal statistics along with user data.

JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I lost some of my comps due to a lightning strike that hit my place. But I did add some points today. Hopefully I will be back up before too long.


----------



## Jet

Has anyone thought of having team t-shirts made? I was thinking, if you wore it, than it could be a conversation starter, etc.


----------



## Bobo

Lol!  haha....not a horrible idea.  You wanna start it?


----------



## Jet

Bobo said:


> Lol!  haha....not a horrible idea.  You wanna start it?



I'm already brainstorming. I just need to have orders 

EDIT: Any ideas from here, as far as type of shirt?

http://www.customink.com/cink/r.jsp

For 30 beefy T (10 each of S, M,+L) with one color on front and one on back, it costs just over $10 per shirt. If you get the Anvil Ringer, it goes up to around $12


----------



## computermaineack

I dunno...I like these...

http://www.customink.com/cink/catalog/catalog.jsp?styleno=96900&keyword=11

Well, the link isn't working correctly, but the item I was referring to was the "American Apparel Girly Thong"


----------



## Saurian

My Vista isn't playing nice with my nvidia drivers, so my FAH isn't running, again. I was doing good, too! With the new Forceware, the FAH client which apparently does OpenGL can't do something..which doesn't let it load. I'll try to setup the client. Anybody set up the console client on Vista RC1? I can never get it to work right. But...its either give up the monitor and drivers, or FAH, and for now the monitor wins.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Sure I might buy a T-shirt.


----------



## Jet

Another set of EUEs. At least I am getting points for my 50% EUEs, though.


----------



## Geoff

I wonder if they'll make folding available on the G80... now that would make them fold instantly


----------



## Saurian

I'd imagine they will. The whole point of folding on an X1900 is the 48 programmable pixel shader units, with the G80 having 128/96, it should be able to effectively fold 2-3 times faster then the X1900, not to mention its clock speed and shader unit clock advantage too.


----------



## Jet

First Draft [email protected] T-shirt

Note that this is not the quantity ordering, if I got more it would be less per shirt.


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

try www.cafepress.com

Oh, wish me luck, i'm going to my Junior Achievement meeting today, and i'll try to ask the director about using the computer lab to fold.


----------



## Jet

Lord Of The Ming said:


> try www.cafepress.com
> 
> Oh, wish me luck, i'm going to my Junior Achievement meeting today, and i'll try to ask the director about using the computer lab to fold.



Sadly, you can't quite customize them as much. I would have to make a big image to put on it, with all of the things I want to say, because you can't add more than one picture.


----------



## magicman

Jet said:


> First Draft [email protected] T-shirt
> 
> Note that this is not the quantity ordering, if I got more it would be less per shirt.


That's good for a first draft, although I can't help thinking the t-shirt back looks more like a webpage than a t-shirt.  No offense meant. I love the idea in principle, I tend to think when it comes to t-shirts, the simpler the better. What about something like this? Not as a final design, just a rough idea?


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

do they carry black shirts? i would guess the the [email protected] symbol would look better on black...


----------



## Jet

magicman said:


> That's good for a first draft, although I can't help thinking the t-shirt back looks more like a webpage than a t-shirt.  No offense meant. I love the idea in principle, I tend to think when it comes to t-shirts, the simpler the better. What about something like this? Not as a final design, just a rough idea?



I dig the simpler design idea, but I still like my back, except for the long sentence and url at the bottom. For some reason, the standard [email protected] logo looks cool.

If you take the business route and order around 5 Sm, 10 Md, and 10 Lg, with one color on front and back, they come out to around $12.50 per shirt. Sadly, we can't transfer designs easily, so start designing in the business one. Also, they can put stuff on the sleeves.


----------



## Emperor_nero

I think it would be better to go with a black shirt with white letters.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

*Date of last work unit 2006-11-28 12:12:34  
Active CPUs within 50 days 139  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 476906
Work Unit Count 2636
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 848 of 46717*

P.S.: As far as the T-shirts are concerned, we could call a quick competition in the OFF-TOPIC so that we get more input. What do you guys think?

JAN


----------



## magicman

Yup, fantastic work guys. 


jancz3rt said:


> As far as the T-shirts are concerned, we could call a quick competition in the OFF-TOPIC so that we get more input. What do you guys think?


I have no objections to a similar fantastically-democratic thing that we had going with the [email protected] logo designing. Pooling many ideas is likely to give a better result, definately.


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> *Date of last work unit 2006-11-28 12:12:34
> Active CPUs within 50 days 139
> Team Id 44358
> Grand Score 476906
> Work Unit Count 2636
> Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 848 of 46717*
> 
> P.S.: As far as the T-shirts are concerned, we could call a quick competition in the OFF-TOPIC so that we get more input. What do you guys think?
> 
> JAN



Sounds good. Let's go for it


----------



## jancz3rt

*Here it is.*

The T-SHIRT design competition thread has been added here: http://www.computerforum.com/65974-f-h-t-shirt-design-competition.html

JAN


----------



## Adam135

Well I have just go around to setting up my old PC to do this [email protected] thing. It will be running for 5days(ish) max.....I'm sure it wont do the computer any good but hey....it is my old one that was sat in corner with no meaning to it.

What is a WU?


----------



## jancz3rt

Adam135 said:


> Well I have just go around to setting up my old PC to do this [email protected] thing. It will be running for 5days(ish) max.....I'm sure it wont do the computer any good but hey....it is my old one that was sat in corner with no meaning to it.
> 
> What is a WU?



Hey, even slower PCs contribute and that's all that really matters. Afterall, you are doing something worthwhile. Thanks. Now to answer your question, a WU stands for the words WORK UNIT (a single file sent to you for processing). We are all looking forward to seeing you on our team 

JAN


----------



## Warriorhazzard

I want to start doing this. I dont want to wait for my new rig to be built. I want to start now.   I read the other thread and saw that it doesnt take performance off your CPU. Does it really not? I play a lot of games and I dont want to be one bit affected by it on my currently slow comp.  How do I go about all this?


----------



## Emperor_nero

Take a look here : http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html


----------



## ceewi1

Warriorhazzard said:


> I want to start doing this. I dont want to wait for my new rig to be built. I want to start now.   I read the other thread and saw that it doesnt take performance off your CPU. Does it really not? I play a lot of games and I dont want to be one bit affected by it on my currently slow comp.  How do I go about all this?


Performance won't be affected.  [email protected] runs at a very low priority, and only uses CPU cycles left unused by other programs.


----------



## Emperor_nero

I have heard that you can fold on some ATI cards, so can I put in my old PCI  ATI 9250 and fold on that and then use my Nvidia 6800XT still as my main video card to run games and other programs?

So I guess I'm asking two thing:

1. Can you run a ATI and a Nvidia card at the same time? (I would guess not)
2. Can you fold on a PCI ATI 9250?


----------



## jancz3rt

Emperor_nero said:


> 1. Can you run a ATI and a Nvidia card at the same time? (I would guess not)
> 2. Can you fold on a PCI ATI 9250?



1. Nope
2. Nope

Unfortunately, GPU support is only active for ATI X19.. series of ATI cards thanks to their high pixel shader count which is used for folding.

JAN


----------



## Emperor_nero

Oh well  

Thanks Jan!  I'll just have  to settle for folding on 3 normal CPU's


----------



## Jet

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take a look:

http://fahstats.com/t.php?t=44358


----------



## Geoff

If they made [email protected] available on the G80, I would soon be #1


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];504230 said:
			
		

> If they made [email protected] available on the G80, I would soon be #1



With your E6300 overclocked you should be able to pick it up some, right?


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> With your E6300 overclocked you should be able to pick it up some, right?



Ya, but it's not as fast as using an x1900 series card


----------



## Warriorhazzard

ceewi1 said:


> Performance won't be affected.  [email protected] runs at a very low priority, and only uses CPU cycles left unused by other programs.



In that case its time to make my laptop's life miserable.  ....MORE.

*Downloading [email protected] Program thing


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];504253 said:
			
		

> Ya, but it's not as fast as using an x1900 series card



Don't gripe, I have to dedicate an entire core to my GPU


----------



## Warriorhazzard

How long does it take for WU. It keeps saying.  Estimating time.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*



Warriorhazzard said:


> How long does it take for WU. It keeps saying.  Estimating time.



The estimation time is just an estimation. Sometimes it takes a very long time before you actually get an accurate representation of how long it would take for the WU to complete. Just give it time. Nice to see ya guys joining up. We are gonna fly through the roof with our ranks!

JAN


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> The estimation time is just an estimation. Sometimes it takes a very long time before you actually get an accurate representation of how long it would take for the WU to complete. Just give it time. Nice to see ya guys joining up. We are gonna fly through the roof with our ranks!
> 
> JAN



When are you going to get your X1950 Pro?


----------



## Grey410

Jet said:


> Don't gripe, I have to dedicate an entire core to my GPU



You do?  I've got one at 70% and the other at 100%.  How long does it take your card to do a WU?


----------



## Jet

Grey410 said:


> You do?  I've got one at 70% and the other at 100%.  How long does it take your card to do a WU?



around 19 hours. I decided not to overclock at all because it is so finicky, and a lot of people that have gotten theirs to 700/700 have them die a few months later. If I drop the usage to 80% of one core for the GPU, it drops to 3.2 seconds per frame from 2.6. I haven't gotten around to overclocking my CPU since my XP reinstall. I'll have to do that sometime, though I value stable now more than speed.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

I see. Well right now I have my CPU at 100%   I am also looking at some vids. and they are not slow so Ill keep it that way.  Feels good helping.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

I had my CPU at %100 and it was making each frame at 32 sec. Now after about 4 hours at %100 it looks like this


----------



## Bobo

Screw the predictions, they mean nothing.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Bobo said:


> Screw the predictions, they mean nothing.




If you guys say so.  But now its worst LMAO. And it smells like rubber.  My imgination at work


----------



## thealmightyone

I just fold on both cores when Internet browsing os msn-ing, on the console version. As far as I'm concerned, they finish when they *want* to finish.


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

Warriorhazzard said:


> I had my CPU at %100 and it was making each frame at 32 sec. Now after about 4 hours at %100 it looks like this



Those gromacs take forever... my A64 3200+ takes 4 days to do them...


----------



## Jet

Lord Of The Ming said:


> Those gromacs take forever... my A64 3200+ takes 4 days to do them...



For me, it is the Ambers that are junk. When I do Ambers, I only get 100PPD, while on other GROMACS I get around 200-300.


----------



## Grey410

*GPU issue*

Problem:  My GPU client has stopped running.  I double click it and it pops up then goes away.  So I downloaded the new 5.91 and tried installing that but get the same thing when clicking run.  It pops up then goes away.  My regular folding clients work fine still.  The only thing I've done is installed Java.  Could that be it?  It worked earlier just fine.  Java hmmm.... Any thoughts?


----------



## Jet

Grey410 said:


> Problem:  My GPU client has stopped running.  I double click it and it pops up then goes away.  So I downloaded the new 5.91 and tried installing that but get the same thing when clicking run.  It pops up then goes away.  My regular folding clients work fine still.  The only thing I've done is installed Java.  Could that be it?  It worked earlier just fine.  Java hmmm.... Any thoughts?



What drivers are you using? 

And, I also figured out why you can run your GPU with lower CPU; it is because I have a 256MB card compared to your 512MB.


----------



## Grey410

*GPU no worky*



Jet said:


> What drivers are you using?
> 
> And, I also figured out why you can run your GPU with lower CPU; it is because I have a 256MB card compared to your 512MB.



I'm using the Catalyst 6.11  I have been using them all week and folding on my GPU just fine.  Now I just rolled back to noon today before the Java install and the same thing is going on.  Weird!


----------



## Jet

Grey410 said:


> I'm using the Catalyst 6.11  I have been using them all week and folding on my GPU just fine.  Now I just rolled back to noon today before the Java install and the same thing is going on.  Weird!



You tried uninstalling Java? If all else fails, go here:

http://forum.folding-community.org/

*http://forum.folding-community.org/viewtopic.php?t=17100&highlight=  Here is your problem*


----------



## Grey410

*Jet is the MAN*



Jet said:


> You tried uninstalling Java? If all else fails, go here:
> 
> http://forum.folding-community.org/
> 
> *http://forum.folding-community.org/viewtopic.php?t=17100&highlight=  Here is your problem*



Lol,  Thanks Jet I was feeling really dumb.  Now I know I'm dumb  .  Thanks for helping me so quickly.  Is your GPU client doing it too then?  Are all the GPU clients they have for download doing it?  I got the new 5.91 and same thing.


----------



## Jet

Grey410 said:


> Lol,  Thanks Jet I was feeling really dumb.  Now I know I'm dumb  .  Thanks for helping me so quickly.  Is your GPU client doing it too then?  Are all the GPU clients they have for download doing it?  I got the new 5.91 and same thing.



I have the GUI version and it is running fine. If you set the date back, then it should work until they get the new client out for download.


----------



## Grey410

*GUI stuff*



Jet said:


> I have the GUI version and it is running fine. If you set the date back, then it should work until they get the new client out for download.



Is the GUI version hard to use or harder to setup than the client?  You have the date on your PC set back?


----------



## Jet

Grey410 said:


> Is the GUI version hard to use or harder to setup than the client?  You have the date on your PC set back?



I wouldn't recommend it, because it causes more issues with games and such, though it is a little easier to keep track of...sometimes. I just have been using it because I switched a while ago and thought the other one was messing up when it wasn't. I'll probably switch back to the Console when I switch to the other one today.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

I saw a problem running a game. I opened the game then it minimized itself. I opened again but then again it happened. I paused the WU and it still happened. I had to quit [email protected] for that 30min period.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hey*



Warriorhazzard said:


> I saw a problem running a game. I opened the game then it minimized itself. I opened again but then again it happened. I paused the WU and it still happened. I had to quit [email protected] for that 30min period.



Yes, it is a know issue in the GRAPHICAL version. I would therefore recommend that you get the console version and set it up according to the following guide: 

http://www.computerforum.com/421903-post3.html

JAN


----------



## Emperor_nero

What's the main difference between the GRAPHICAL and the console version? Is the console version any faster?


----------



## Saurian

I cannot set up the graphical version on Vista RC1. Anybody know why/Done it?


----------



## Emperor_nero

I hear that it does not support vista yet.


----------



## Jet

Saurian said:


> I cannot set up the graphical version on Vista RC1. Anybody know why/Done it?



Then try the console version.

*NOTE: The new GPU Client supports X16xx, X18xx and X19xx cards now!!!*


----------



## Warriorhazzard

jancz3rt said:


> Yes, it is a know issue in the GRAPHICAL version. I would therefore recommend that you get the console version and set it up according to the following guide:
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/421903-post3.html
> 
> JAN



Oh ok. I will then. Thanks


----------



## Saurian

I want the G80 client.  Soon...oh yeah!


----------



## Jet

Saurian said:


> I want the G80 client.  Soon...oh yeah!



I haven't heard that they are working on a G80 client yet.


----------



## Jet

The CF progress hasn't been updated yet 

Now I am at 16:15 per WU with my graphics card at 580/500 

Jan, are you not folding anymore? You've dropped to less than 700 points per week...


----------



## Emperor_nero

I will Repeat: What's the main difference between the graphical and the console version? Is the console version any faster?


----------



## Jet

Emperor_nero said:


> What's the main difference between the graphical and the console version? Is the console version any faster?



The graphical version has more control and a "better" user interface, but it has more compatibility issues with running it along with other programs, like certain games. 

The console version is simple and easy to use. This is what I do: I run the console version, but don't set it up to start automatically and become a background task, but start it so it is in a DOS window everytime the comptuer starts. That way, I get the compatibility, as well as being able to monitor it.


----------



## Bobo

One more WU until triple digits for me!  Yay!


----------



## Emperor_nero

Jet said:


> The graphical version has more control and a "better" user interface, but it has more compatibility issues with running it along with other programs, like certain games.
> 
> The console version is simple and easy to use. This is what I do: I run the console version, but don't set it up to start automatically and become a background task, but start it so it is in a DOS window everytime the comptuer starts. That way, I get the compatibility, as well as being able to monitor it.



Thanks alot jet! 

Is ether one any faster than the other one?


----------



## ceewi1

Jet said:


> The graphical version has more control and a "better" user interface, but it has more compatibility issues with running it along with other programs, like certain games.
> 
> The console version is simple and easy to use. This is what I do: I run the console version, but don't set it up to start automatically and become a background task, but start it so it is in a DOS window everytime the comptuer starts. That way, I get the compatibility, as well as being able to monitor it.


I set it to start automatically, and use EMIII to monitor it - all the benefits of the console version, plus a nice interface for monitoring.



> Is ether one any faster than the other one?


Yes, the console version is slightly faster (but not by much).


----------



## Emperor_nero

Thanks ceewi1 and Jet!


----------



## Bl00dFox

Will this in any way decrease the lifespan of the CPU?


----------



## Bobo

No


----------



## Bl00dFox

but isnt it logical to think that if your CPU is in use 24/7 that it will perish faster?


----------



## Saurian

Jet said:


> I haven't heard that they are working on a G80 client yet.



The reason for the development of folding on the X1900's was the fact that it was using the shader architecture vs conventional pipeline architecture. The G80 is now using twice or more the Unified programmable shaders. Another reason I think is because of ATI's driver's design of less overhead required, vs nVidia's generally having more. Don't know what nVidia has done about that, but I'd imagine unless some great technological hurdle opposes the G80's new architecture, it has a chance. 

This is just conjecture, but I think it is halfway sound, at least.


----------



## jancz3rt

Bl00dFox said:


> but isnt it logical to think that if your CPU is in use 24/7 that it will perish faster?



To answer your question, the amount that [email protected] will reduce your CPU time by is insignificant. A CPU should last about 10 years + and by then it will be more than OBSOLETE. That's the logic. 



Jet said:


> The CF progress hasn't been updated yet
> 
> Now I am at 16:15 per WU with my graphics card at 580/500
> 
> Jan, are you not folding anymore? You've dropped to less than 700 points per week...



Hehe, I am still folding (OF COURSE ). I just seem to have got a very large WU on my main rig as well as my other rigs. Just wait for an explosion in my score 

Current update:
*
Date of last work unit 2006-12-03 03:17:00  
Active CPUs within 50 days 144  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 505330
Work Unit Count 2744
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 810 of 46776 *


JAN


----------



## Jet

Just testing to see if this version of [email protected] stats works...







YES!!!

folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php/un=Jet/t=44358/

Use that above string (add http://), and change user to whatever yours is for [email protected]! More here: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES

Is there a way to allow sig images from one site only?


----------



## magicman

Jet said:


> The CF progress hasn't been updated yet


My apologies Jadies and Lentilmen, I've been very busy, and haven't found the hour I need to do the weekly update. I have, however, taken a snapshot of the progress as of Saturday, and will use that in order to not skew the graphs. It should be uploaded by midnight GMT+0 tonight.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hemm*

Not mentioned, surprisingly : we have reached sub 800 rating, and therefore have indvidualized rating systems  Yay! Way to go guys!

See 4 yourself: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358

JAN


----------



## DCIScouts

That's pretty cool!  Should be in the top 500 in no time...


----------



## Jet

Sadly, they don't have accurate stats yet because we haven't been sub 800 for a week yet. I still will keep fahstats.com to keep track of points and overtake stats for a while longer..


----------



## magicman

_About: thread stats now updated._


----------



## Jet

Yay!! Thanks magicman


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

Thought this could be interesting:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=osstats

Shows (among other things) how GPU folding is very significant so early after its initial launch.

JAN


----------



## Jet

So 0.058 Tflops per GPU, and only 0.000949 Tflop per CPU on average


----------



## jancz3rt

*X1600 and X1800*

The graphical [email protected] client now supports the ATI X1600 and X1800 cards. If you have it, do not hesitate and begin folding 

JAN


----------



## Archangel

why dont they support NVidia cards?      damn Ati fanboys...  =o


----------



## Grey410

Archangel said:


> why dont they support NVidia cards?      damn Ati fanboys...  =o



Programmable Shaders...the new 8 series Nvidia GPU should eventually get a client if they figure it out/want to make one.

Are you [email protected] now?  If so sweet.  If not join up!


----------



## Archangel

the x1800 and x1600 have programmable shaders?  and the 7800GTX doesnt?  D=


----------



## Grey410

Archangel said:


> the x1800 and x1600 have programmable shaders?  and the 7800GTX doesnt?  D=



I'm going to have to refer to this: http://folding.stanford.edu/FAQ-ATI.html


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heh*



> We now support serveral classes of GPU boards, including X1600, X1800, and X1900 class GPU's from ATI.


 - [email protected] website

JAN


----------



## leetkyle

Well folks, I was told that "[leetkyle] should join [email protected] with that rig" so I did! Supporting CF and [email protected]!

Running most of the time, so - hope it all goes well ;P


----------



## jancz3rt

leetkyle said:


> Well folks, I was told that "[leetkyle] should join [email protected] with that rig" so I did! Supporting CF and [email protected]!
> 
> Running most of the time, so - hope it all goes well ;P



Wow, very very good to hear that. You can fold with your CPU as well as your graphics card. I am jealous! 

JAN


----------



## Jet

leetkyle said:


> Well folks, I was told that "[leetkyle] should join [email protected] with that rig" so I did! Supporting CF and [email protected]!
> 
> Running most of the time, so - hope it all goes well ;P



If you run your X1900XT as well as your CPU, you will have around 4000+ points per week.. no fair  That would put you in 3rd place  (I get around 3250 from my GPU and 400 or so from my other CPU core.)


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

Date of last work unit 2006-12-07 21:24:21  
Active CPUs within 50 days 148  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 539198 
Work Unit Count 2867
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 768 of 46837 

JAN


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

um, why isn't this a sticky anymore?


----------



## Cromewell

> um, why isn't this a sticky anymore?


Someone probably spilled water on it, removing the stickyness


----------



## Jet

I'd much rather have two direct links, one to the "How to" and one to this, than have a single page with links to each. Oh well 

PS: My P3 finally put in its ~390 pointer today, after 2 weeks or so working on it 12 hours or so a day. And it got another one .


----------



## jancz3rt

Jet said:


> I'd much rather have two direct links, one to the "How to" and one to this, than have a single page with links to each. Oh well
> 
> PS: My P3 finally put in its ~390 pointer today, after 2 weeks or so working on it 12 hours or so a day. And it got another one .



Hey guys, as a result of too many stickies, the admin team asked us to reconsider the amount and decrease the number of stickies. As a result, we have what we have now. It will just take a bit of getting used to 

JAN


----------



## goosy22

i feel bad that i stopped folding... made my lappy too damn slow that it became impossible to cope with... but i hope to make up for that soon with my C2D rig ...


----------



## magicman

jancz3rt said:


> Hey guys, as a result of too many stickies, the admin team asked us to reconsider the amount and decrease the number of stickies. As a result, we have what we have now. It will just take a bit of getting used to


Yup, it's not the ideal solution, but it's a compromise between accessibility and usability for people who don't want to have to scroll down past thousands of stickies to reach the normal threads.

The easiest way to get round this - is to add the [email protected] threads to your browser favorites!


----------



## Jet

magicman said:


> Yup, it's not the ideal solution, but it's a compromise between accessibility and usability for people who don't want to have to scroll down past thousands of stickies to reach the normal threads.
> 
> The easiest way to get round this - is to add the [email protected] threads to your browser favorites!



Sorry magicman...only 1000 points to go


----------



## Ku-sama

Getting a [email protected] rig set up soon

3GHz Pressy
512MB DDR333
6200 Geforce


----------



## Burgerbob

Ku-sama said:


> Getting a [email protected] rig set up soon
> 
> 3GHz Pressy
> 512MB DDR333
> 6200 Geforce



I dont know if ill want to know the load temps for that baby!


----------



## Ku-sama

yeah, i'm not sure how its gonna work its in a SFF case....

i'll let you know how big the fire is


----------



## Jet

Ku-sama said:


> yeah, i'm not sure how its gonna work its in a SFF case....
> 
> i'll let you know how big the fire is



Can't wait! We always need more people to join


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Ku-sama said:


> yeah, i'm not sure how its gonna work its in a SFF case....
> 
> i'll let you know how big the fire is



Hopefully big.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*



Ku-sama said:


> Getting a [email protected] rig set up soon
> 
> 3GHz Pressy
> 512MB DDR333
> 6200 Geforce



Great to hear that. I am finally back with normal WUs. The ones I had recently took ages and ages to complete and I only got 396 points for them.

JAN


----------



## Jet

http://www.computerforum.com/421906-post6.html

^might need updating  

EDIT:

I've calculated, and at my current rate, I will hit 250,000 points by Jan 1, 2008. I think I am going to be conservative and say that I am going to try over 225,000 points 

I'll also predict a top 300 placement? Just for fun


----------



## Marzeth

I'm piling up on WUs becuase for some reason, it cannot transmit WUs.

Is there any way to release my WUs? Can someone please help?

This is my Queue:
---------------------------
Queue Info
---------------------------
CURRENT QUEUE: 
00  EMPTY    
01  EMPTY    
02  EMPTY    
03  EMPTY    
04  EMPTY    
05  EMPTY    
06  EMPTY    
07  DONE      "[email protected]" (78) 171.65.103.162:8080  November 26 11:22->November 29 00:52:14
08  DONE      "[email protected]" (78) 171.65.103.162:8080  November 9 11:33->December 13 01:03:47
09 *READY     "[email protected]" (82) 171.65.103.158:8080  December 13 01:06 | January 26 01:06

This is my log:

Launch directory: C:\Program Files\[email protected]


[02:19:17] - Ask before connecting: No
[02:19:17] - Use IE connection settings: Yes
[02:19:17] - User name: Marzeth (Team 44358)
[02:19:17] - User ID: 7C577E1019ABAB02
[02:19:17] - Machine ID: 1
[02:19:17] 
[02:19:17] Loaded queue successfully.
[02:19:17] Initialization complete
[02:19:17] + Benchmarking ...
[02:19:20] 
[02:19:20] + Processing work unit


[02:19:20] + Attempting to send results
[02:19:20] Core required: FahCore_82.exe
[02:19:20] Core found.
[02:19:20] Working on Unit 09 [December 13 02:19:20]
[02:19:20] + Working ...
[02:19:22] 
[02:19:22] *------------------------------*
[02:19:22] [email protected] PMD Core
[02:19:22] Version 1.03 (September 7, 2005)
[02:19:22] 
[02:19:22] Preparing to commence simulation
[02:19:22] - Looking at optimizations...
[02:19:22] - Files status OK
[02:19:22] - Expanded 83301 -> 561874 (decompressed 674.5 percent)
[02:19:22] 
[02:19:22] Project: 1815 (Run 3, Clone 482, Gen 46)
[02:19:22] 
[02:19:22] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[02:19:22] Entering M.D.
[02:19:41] Protein: p1815_Collagen_Brodskymore_refolding
[02:19:41] 
[02:19:41] Completed 14550 out of 500000 steps  (2)
[02:19:53] Couldn't send HTTP request to server (wininet)
[02:19:53] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[02:19:53]     (171.65.103.162:8080)
[02:19:53] - Error: Could not transmit unit 07 (completed November 29) to work server.


[02:19:53] + Attempting to send results
[02:20:26] Couldn't send HTTP request to server (wininet)
[02:20:26] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[02:20:26]     (171.65.103.100:8080)
[02:20:26]   Could not transmit unit 07 to Collection server; keeping in queue.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

Did you upgrade to IE7 by any chance? If so, I think we may have a solution for you 

JAN


----------



## Marzeth

Yes! I upgraded to IE7! Yes! Now tell me, please tell me! I am at your mercy!  
And when I pass you, I will remember this day, when you helped me achieve that!  
Thanks!


----------



## ceewi1

I think you can thank magicman for this one: http://www.computerforum.com/485754-post966.html


----------



## Marzeth

Totally worked, just simplified it a bit though. Instead of moving everything out like magicman said (I made a backup though) I...
1. stopped the process.
2. deleted the client.cfg file.
3. restarted the application.
4. made sure not to use internet explorer settings.
...and that was all!
Sent the WUs immediately.
Thanks ceewi1!


----------



## Jet

You can also make a shortcut and add -config after the path, and whenever you use the shortcut, it will go through the config menu before folding.


----------



## Marzeth

What's up in here!?
I'm finishing WUs that are awarded as completed, but no points are awarded.


----------



## Jet

Marzeth said:


> What's up in here!?
> I'm finishing WUs that are awarded as completed, but no points are awarded.



Where are you looking? On this site: 

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358

They are updated every 3 hours usually (Central [email protected] 12, 3, 6, 9, etc.). Here:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=44358
http://fahstats.com/t.php?t=44358

They are updated every 3 hours as well, but I've had WUs that don't go to those websites for another 3-6 hours if they didn't catch them the first time. 


On a side note, when are the graphs going to be updated? It's almost time for them to be updated for 2 weeks worth of data. Either we should just forget them, or say every 2 weeks, or something like that, so magicman doesn't have to do it as often.


----------



## magicman

Jet said:


> On a side note, when are the graphs going to be updated? It's almost time for them to be updated for 2 weeks worth of data. Either we should just forget them, or say every 2 weeks, or something like that, so magicman doesn't have to do it as often.


I've been very busy recently, with a combination of coursework, moving house, the photoshop competition, and technical problems. It takes over an hour every week to update the graphs - every number you see in this file has been inputted by my one by one, by alt tabbing from an excel document to the stanford stats page. Very long winded. Once that is done, I have to alter almost every aspect of the graph to make it display correctly.

On the rare occasions where I've been so busy, I'll print screen the stats, and save them for the next update. That's what I did last week, and that's what I did several times when I was struggling to keep up with daily updates. It saves me a lot of time.

Please remember this is purely voluntary of me, and with the photoshop competition I've had to make more of myself available to the forum each week, which in turn has reduced my time available for normal posting.

Needless to say, you don't have to bring it to my attention that they haven't been updated, and bringing it to anyone elses attention won't matter either, as it's just me who's responsibility to update it is.


----------



## Jet

magicman said:


> I've been very busy recently, with a combination of coursework, moving house, the photoshop competition, and technical problems. It takes over an hour every week to update the graphs - every number you see in this file has been inputted by my one by one, by alt tabbing from an excel document to the stanford stats page. Very long winded. Once that is done, I have to alter almost every aspect of the graph to make it display correctly.
> 
> On the rare occasions where I've been so busy, I'll print screen the stats, and save them for the next update. That's what I did last week, and that's what I did several times when I was struggling to keep up with daily updates. It saves me a lot of time.
> 
> Please remember this is purely voluntary of me, and with the photoshop competition I've had to make more of myself available to the forum each week, which in turn has reduced my time available for normal posting.
> 
> Needless to say, you don't have to bring it to my attention that they haven't been updated, and bringing it to anyone elses attention won't matter either, as it's just me who's responsibility to update it is.



I wasn't attacking you , I was just saying that if we need to bump it back to every 2-4 weeks, since we have plenty of other places for individual stats, that I'm sure everyone here would be fine. I appreciate every minute you spend doing it, and I enjoy looking at it once it is completed, so Thank You!  Sorry if I sounded accusing, because I wasn't at all.


----------



## Jet

I figured my WUs today, before everything goes off the records on the [email protected] stats sites. My official WU count is:

(Amount currently) - 363 = Actual amount

Of course, I'm sure you wanted to know that


----------



## jancz3rt

*Great*

I see we are moving up and up. Too bad not all the members we have are actually active. However, those that are (thanks to you guys!) are helping out immensely. Way to go.

JAN


----------



## Bobo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_users.php?s=&t=44358

Why does the top graph drop off so sharply?  And why are we waaay below or normal daily production?


----------



## ceewi1

Bobo said:


> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_users.php?s=&t=44358
> 
> Why does the top graph drop off so sharply?  And why are we waaay below or normal daily production?


When we were first given detailed stats on the EOC website after reaching the 800th position, all users were listed as active, since it didn't have any earlier info on its activity.  The graph dropped off because after that point they could tell who was active, based on their participation since we were listed on EOC.


----------



## Jet

Is it just me, or does this forum have an insane amount of Intel Core 2s that could be used for folding? We really need to pick up on the recruiting, especially on the people with X1900s. I only get around 110PPD from my Pentium D, but I get ~528PPD from just my graphics card.I would really enjoy seeing Comptuer Forum become a Green team, with 15,000PPD.

Watch this video:

http://www.hel-razor.com/FoldingForOurFuture.html


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

*Date of last work unit 2006-12-26 05:21:03  
Active CPUs within 50 days 147  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 649137
Work Unit Count 3537
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 675 of 47004*

Here's our current standing, which is simply amazing. Do keep up guys and I look forward to seeing more involvement from the Core 2 Due folks!

P.S.: For those wondering about our statistic graphs, please bear with us as those are being worked on. They should be done before the start of the New Year 

JAN


----------



## ckfordy

I am adding a second CPU to fold.  i finally got one of my other computers to work so i have the laptop in my sig to fold and now have a pentium 4 @ 2.8GHz folding now.


----------



## Jet

ckfordy said:


> I am adding a second CPU to fold.  i finally got one of my other computers to work so i have the laptop in my sig to fold and now have a pentium 4 @ 2.8GHz folding now.



Great! Every bit helps more than you can imagine...


----------



## Grey410

What is up with our production total going down down down?  Where did everyone go?


----------



## Jet

Grey410 said:


> What is up with our production total going down down down?  Where did everyone go?



The Stats server was down for around 36 hours. It just came back up; all the points came through in the last update (somewhere around 4180 points).

More info:
http://forum.folding-community.org/ftopic17411.html


----------



## Emperor_nero

Well my computer crashed and couple of days ago so I am useing my other computer to recover it and before that I was doing some video encoding but hopfully next week I will have them both up and running.


----------



## Kazoon

I also had a problem with one of my computers this week but now they are both up and running.

E6600 core 2 duo and my P4EE


----------



## jancz3rt

*Great*

I am sure we are doing just fine. The server fallouts are to blame for the lower production levels. We will go back up, don't worry )

JAN


----------



## Jet

Maybe some recruiting is in the schedule? I realize that Christmas is a down time for a lot of people, but still. It seems a good amount of higher producers have left...


----------



## Burgerbob

Should i start folding with my Celery rig? it seems kind of pointless, as it is about the slowest CPU on the forum, and having the CPU at 100% slows it down a lot, to the point that i cant use it for anything... should i?


----------



## Jet

Burgerbob said:


> Should i start folding with my Celery rig? it seems kind of pointless, as it is about the slowest CPU on the forum, and having the CPU at 100% slows it down a lot, to the point that i cant use it for anything... should i?



Every bit helps, though it is up to you if you want to use it. You could always use the screensaver version, and have it just activate while you're away.... What about the 3200+?


----------



## ckfordy

Burgerbob said:


> Should i start folding with my Celery rig? it seems kind of pointless, as it is about the slowest CPU on the forum, and having the CPU at 100% slows it down a lot, to the point that i cant use it for anything... should i?




You could set it at like to use 50% cpu usage or 75% but the choice is yours and as Jet said every bit helps.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Here *

Here are the latest stats:

*Date of last work unit 2006-12-30 23:15:16  
Active CPUs within 50 days 141  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 667762
Work Unit Count 3864 
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 664 of 47039*

Great job, keep it up  I have not been folding as much as before mainly because of the break and my PC not being on that much. That will all be back to normal with the new year.

JAN


----------



## dmw2692004

i just started folding, how do i stop it from folding because i am on a laptop and it drians my batter rather quickly when im wireless.


----------



## Jet

dmw2692004 said:


> i just started folding, how do i stop it from folding because i am on a laptop and it drians my batter rather quickly when im wireless.



Did you download the Console or Graphical version?


----------



## Emperor_nero

Just close the program. 

And both my computers are back to folding now maybe a third and forth in the near future!


----------



## dmw2692004

Jet said:


> Did you download the Console or Graphical version?



console. I am folding both of my cores, its not effecting my preformance that much though so im not THAT worried i would just like to know for future referance.


----------



## Ku-sama

I'm about to set up a small PC farm... I just need more CAT cables

1x600MHz Celeron
1x733MHz P3
1x633MHz Celeron
1x600MHz P3
1x3000+ Newcastle
1x3GHz Hyperthreaded P4


----------



## dmw2692004

Ku-sama said:


> I'm about to set up a small PC farm... I just need more CAT cables
> 
> 1x600MHz Celeron
> 1x733MHz P3
> 1x633MHz Celeron
> 1x600MHz P3
> 1x3000+ Newcastle
> 1x3GHz Hyperthreaded P4



wow! all that just to fold?


----------



## Ku-sama

yup


----------



## Jet

Ku-sama said:


> I'm about to set up a small PC farm... I just need more CAT cables
> 
> 1x600MHz Celeron
> 1x733MHz P3
> 1x633MHz Celeron
> 1x600MHz P3
> 1x3000+ Newcastle
> 1x3GHz Hyperthreaded P4



YES! More people. We need to get back to 5,000 PPD soon 

What username do you use for [email protected]?


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> I'm about to set up a small PC farm... I just need more CAT cables
> 
> 1x600MHz Celeron
> 1x733MHz P3
> 1x633MHz Celeron
> 1x600MHz P3
> 1x3000+ Newcastle
> 1x3GHz Hyperthreaded P4



Good idea, but it would take so long to complete a WU with those computers (except the A64 and P4), that it almost doesnt seem worth the power you would be using.


----------



## Ku-sama

I don't pay for the power, so I'm not worried..

I made a user name before when I was at another website under Ku-sama.. When I configure it, do I just type in Ku-sama or do I have to login somewhere and change my team? When I installed it, I typed in Ku-sama and the CF team number, is that all I have to do?


----------



## Jet

Ku-sama said:


> I don't pay for the power, so I'm not worried..
> 
> I made a user name before when I was at another website under Ku-sama.. When I configure it, do I just type in Ku-sama or do I have to login somewhere and change my team? When I installed it, I typed in Ku-sama and the CF team number, is that all I have to do?



Yes, that's all you need to do.


----------



## Ku-sama

Jet said:


> Yes, that's all you need to do.



so it's all set then... I have the P4 up and running as of right now


EDIT:

the WU gonna be done in February... of 08


----------



## Emperor_nero

Ku-sama said:


> so it's all set then... I have the P4 up and running as of right now
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> the WU gonna be done in February... of 08



LOL  just give some time I have had WU start out saying that they'll be done in 416 days,  give it a little time and it should get a more accurate time.


----------



## Ku-sama

yeah, 3 days  hurray, I'm gonna get the 3000+ rig up tomorrow or hopefully tonight


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

Just a hint, but i would set the P4 to only accept the less than 5 Mb. WUs, Pentiums work really fast on the smaller ones, especially the 20,000 frame ones.


----------



## Ku-sama

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
My user name is slightly above this live of arrows

well i'm not too concerned with the 5MB thing, the computer is on 24/7 thanks to the Zalman 7000 cooler 

As of right now I have 4 systems running [email protected]

My 4000+ system
Michelle's 3400+ system
the 3000+ rig
and the P4

Hoping to get the 733MHZ P3 online by tonight


----------



## Jet

Lord Of The Ming said:


> Just a hint, but i would set the P4 to only accept the less than 5 Mb. WUs, Pentiums work really fast on the smaller ones, especially the 20,000 frame ones.



It all depends. I've been getting a lot of ~390 pointers, and they give a lot more ppd then AMBERs do for me.


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

you still get the ~390s, you just don't get the 600s, the 600s are really slow on HT cpus. like 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Jet

Lord Of The Ming said:


> you still get the ~390s, you just don't get the 600s, the 600s are really slow on HT cpus. like 2-3 weeks.



I could crank out a 600 pointer in a matter of days with my processor


----------



## Ku-sama

Ku-sama said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> My user name is slightly above this live of arrows
> 
> well i'm not too concerned with the 5MB thing, the computer is on 24/7 thanks to the Zalman 7000 cooler
> 
> As of right now I have 4 systems running [email protected]
> 
> My 4000+ system
> Michelle's 3400+ system
> the 3000+ rig
> and the P4 Prescott
> 
> Hoping to get the 733MHZ P3 online by tonight



Geeze, no comment on my awesomeness?


----------



## Emperor_nero

Ku-sama said:


> Geeze, no comment on my awesomeness?




I think what you are trying to do is great!  I think that some just think that since some of those are low end computers it might not be worth it, but I say go for it! The more the merrier!


----------



## Ku-sama

the 3000+ or the 3GHz P4 HTT?


----------



## Emperor_nero

Ku-sama said:


> the 3000+ or the 3GHz P4 HTT?



Sorry?


----------



## Jet

Ku-sama said:


> Geeze, no comment on my awesomeness?



I can't wait to see your ppd. Should be great 


And sorry Grey, I'm back in the lead in WU count  I got a long string of EUEs there for a while .


----------



## Grey410

Jet said:


> I can't wait to see your ppd. Should be great
> 
> 
> And sorry Grey, I'm back in the lead in WU count  I got a long string of EUEs there for a while .



It's all good my freind. I actually haven't kept up with much lately.  I had a pretty wildly crappy new years and have had some major issues with longtime friends.  I will get back in the saddle soon though.  I am still folding just not doing much monitoring of anything   I did however have a friend text message me on my cell phone to let me know I was #1 which I found extremely funny.


----------



## Ku-sama

I'm going to have to check on the 3000+, its running as kinda a stand alone thing... no monitor or anything, as far as I know its folding.... BUT the time on the windows clock is an hour fast, would that screw anything up?


----------



## Jet

Ku-sama said:


> I'm going to have to check on the 3000+, its running as kinda a stand alone thing... no monitor or anything, as far as I know its folding.... BUT the time on the windows clock is an hour fast, would that screw anything up?



Nope, it shouldn't. Wait a few more days before you start to worry about it. With the older computers, you may be on the same WU for over a week at a time.


----------



## Jet

Hmm. I wonder if I'll break 1,000 WUs before my string of EUEs stops...


----------



## Ku-sama

Jet said:


> Nope, it shouldn't. Wait a few more days before you start to worry about it. With the older computers, you may be on the same WU for over a week at a time.



I know its gonna be done in about a day an a half from now, I was just wandering if it would effect anything...


----------



## Emperor_nero

Feturski said:


> Hi all!
> 
> *Stupid links*
> 
> Bye



Knock it off and get lost!


----------



## Ku-sama

finished 1WU, my 4000+ is gonna finish a big one by tomorrow then i'll need to check on my 3000+ in a sec and see its progress... Michelle kept turning hers off so it never ran for long -.-;;hers will be done by friday


----------



## jancz3rt

*Super*

Great to see the [email protected] team is more than alive, it's doing great. Keep it up guys. I wanna thanks to all who are participating.

JAN


----------



## Ku-sama

Sorry, I missthought what happened... 

3000+ finished one, now working on a 50,000 frame one
P4 to finish one in 8 hours
4000+ to finish one in 4 hours
and michelle's is to finish whenever, lol


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

Performance update:

Date of last work unit 2007-01-06 06:12:20  
Active CPUs within 50 days 142  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 699984 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 4438 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 644 of 47091 

Guys I will work on the graph updates today, so please bear with me. It will be updated.

JAN


----------



## Jet

Take you time . It looks like it might be a big job..

Thanks to all the new users, as well as every single person (or persons) that keep on folding!


----------



## Jet

First off, I understand some of your concerns.

However, let me explain a few things. First off, just because you personally haven't seen anything come out of [email protected] doesn't mean that nothing has. Each WU that you send helps them get more information, and help them in the end to find a cure. I'd encourage you to check out the news section of the folding.stanford.edu site. Even if you decide to stop folding for Team 44358, please still keep folding.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

I started [email protected] again when I upgraded. Do you guys leave you computers on all day? Do they get affected if you do?


----------



## Jet

I keep my computer on folding 24/7. They don't get affected, but I usually reboot ever few days. It is all up to you; no matter how much you fold it still helps.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yes*

Date of last work unit 2007-01-09 09:21:14  
Active CPUs within 50 days 143  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 715066
Work Unit Count 4707
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 636 of 47122 

Moving up 

To answer some of the issues raised above, leaving your computer on for 24/7 does not do anything bad to it. In fact, you are doing good for everyone in need, everyone who will benefit from [email protected] One day it could be you, me or your closest friend.

JAN


----------



## Warriorhazzard

To JET and jancz3rt

Ok. Thanks, Im going to try to leave my comp. on when I go to school since I can't sleep with it on. 
 Also I cant fold while playing a game or it minimizes or the pointer doesnt work, which is not good for BattleField or America's Army  so when I am not I will be folding. 

Thanks


----------



## jancz3rt

*Great*



Warriorhazzard said:


> To JET and jancz3rt
> 
> Ok. Thanks, Im going to try to leave my comp. on when I go to school since I can't sleep with it on.
> Also I cant fold while playing a game or it minimizes or the pointer doesnt work, which is not good for BattleField or America's Army  so when I am not I will be folding.
> 
> Thanks



I do not have it on at night personally. However, during the day, it's on all the time.

JAN


----------



## Warriorhazzard

jancz3rt said:


> I do not have it on at night personally. However, during the day, it's on all the time.
> 
> JAN



I never thought the lights on the comp would bother me  and I dont regret getting a lighted case, only reason to not fold at night.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Jet said:


> I, unlike Praetor, cannot stay awake 24/7.



 He stays up all night? 

Btw, is there a way to fix that problem when running a game?


----------



## Jet

Are you using the graphical or console version?


----------



## Warriorhazzard

The graphical with all the repeated pictures of the ...... whatever that is. 

Warrior


----------



## Jet

If you switch to console, your problems should/will disappear.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Oh cool Im going to try it later. Thanks

Warrior


----------



## Jet

http://forum.folding-community.org/portal.php?topic_id=17557

To all GPU users: 7.1 Drivers _do not work_. The only drivers that work right now are the 6.5, 6.10, and 6.11 drivers.


----------



## ADE

Does this thing run ALL the time or can you stop it when you want?


----------



## ADE

What? for such a well read thread I get no answer??? Was it something I said?


----------



## Emperor_nero

What version are you using? If it's the graphical CPU version then you should be able to right click on it in the sys-tray  and choose "Pause work"  and I assume but may be wrong that for the console that there is a command for pausing work.


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

For console you simply have to close the window. you can't pause.


----------



## ADE

^^^ Too scared, not doing thank you.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

Latest update, doing great 

Date of last work unit 2007-01-15 12:27:18  
Active CPUs within 50 days 144  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 748059
Work Unit Count 5212
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) *619* of 47189 

P.S.: To Ade



ADE said:


> Does this thing run ALL the time or can you stop it when you want?



Yes, you CAN! You have to use the graphical version for that option.

JAN


----------



## Jet

We'd be glad for you to join! As has been said, you can pause the folding with the graphical version . 

OMEGA, are you going to be folding with your X1900GT?


----------



## RyanAndrew88

Woot I just joined up today. I put it on my PC and my sisters PC


----------



## Jet

Awesome! Glad you have joined


----------



## RyanAndrew88

Jet said:


> We'd be glad for you to join! As has been said, you can pause the folding with the graphical version .
> 
> OMEGA, are you going to be folding with your X1900GT?



As noobish as this question may seem, why does the GPU matter?


----------



## Cromewell

[email protected] has a version that uses modified OpenGL code to do the folding operations so that you can run it on your 1900.


----------



## RyanAndrew88

Ah ok neat. Thanks


----------



## Jet

GPUs fold proteins 30-40 times faster than regular CPUs do, so running [email protected] on your graphics card brings points bonuses as well. For instance, my CPU gets ~110 Points Per Day, while my graphics card gets nearly 500PPD.


----------



## Geoff

Does anyone know if the new updated GPU client works with Catalyst 7.1?  I just got my card and I installed them both, and they seem to be working so far, but I don't want to complete a WU and then have it fail due to a driver issue.


----------



## Jet

The only ones that are supported is 6.5, 6.10, and 6.11. [email protected] had some revisions to the drivers when they tested them, but it didn't get in in time for 7.1.


----------



## kof2000

it takes 1 day and a half to get a WU with the computer at work LOL.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I see folders are dropping like flies!  Why are you all quitting?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

The core is still healthy, we need to pick up our recruiting activities. The top folders will not quit easily. Many people simply forget, so I will inform some previous folders again in the hope that they will fold again.

Update:

Date of last work unit 2007-01-18 13:22:49  
Active CPUs within 50 days 134  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 764425
Work Unit Count 7584
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 612 of 47230 

P.S.: we are still moving up the charts guys, way to go!


JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

We are cruising up the # ladder tho.  I should soon about 2 months be able to add 3 more comps. Maybe sooner.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yes..*

Also check out the EXTREMEOC stats, we are not doing badly at all, in terms of production and progress. Very impressive indeed 

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hello*

Some updates have taken place in our informational thread for newcomers. Me and magicman have decided to scrap the idea of doing our own graphs and from now on, all will be externally accessible at the links provided here:

http://www.computerforum.com/421906-post6.html

Do feel free to suggest any improvements and additions.

JAN


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

I got this message this morn during my avast virus scan






Any ideas? I took no action...


----------



## Buzz1927

Lord Of The Ming said:


> I got this message this morn during my avast virus scan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? I took no action...


It's a false positive, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jet

Sometimes it is picked up as a virus. Big joke .


----------



## Scrat

Hello again guys....and gals.

Well after several weeks off no folding due to traveling, reinstalling windows, reinstalling windows again...and again...then going back to x32 windows, i've finally started folding again!


----------



## Jet

That's great to hear!!!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

Date of last work unit 2007-01-21 14:11:22  
Active CPUs within 50 days 128  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 774293
Work Unit Count 7648 
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) *607* of 47253 

Almost past 600! 

JAN


----------



## Jet

We broke 600 in the extremefolding stats! Just a few more places before we are officially there!


----------



## Geoff

Jet, do you know if the GPU client is compatible yet with Catalyst 7.1?  If it is, i'll start folding with it


----------



## Jet

http://forum.folding-community.org/portal.php?topic_id=17557

They aren't, though you might as well use a compatible set, and then start folding. Just a precaution: If you fold with your GPU, it will freeze up every few seconds, unless you have a 512MB card or the X1950Pro. I don't mind it personally, but some people do.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

Date of last work unit 2007-01-26 15:20:28  
Active CPUs within 50 days 131  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 798474 (certificate)  
Work Unit Count 8983 (certificate)  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) *597* of 47315

*Keep up the great work guys. As it's gonna get tougher and tougher to go higher, we need more members. Do recruit your friends or get folding on more PCs, regardless of their speed. Something is always better than nothing *

JAN


----------



## WeatherMan

OK guys I got as many systems I can get running now.

Celly 600MHz (24/7)
Celly 735MHz (24/7)
P4 1.7GHz     (24/7)
A64 3700 @ 2.88GHz (24/7)
E6400 @ 3.54GHz (As an Idle Scheduled Task)

Gonna try get another Celly running 24/7 ASAP, just need a new PSU for it


----------



## jancz3rt

*Sweet*



Bootup05 said:


> OK guys I got as many systems I can get running now.
> 
> Celly 600MHz (24/7)
> Celly 735MHz (24/7)
> P4 1.7GHz     (24/7)
> A64 3700 @ 2.88GHz (24/7)
> E6400 @ 3.54GHz (As an Idle Scheduled Task)
> 
> Gonna try get another Celly running 24/7 ASAP, just need a new PSU for it



Sweet, we need people just like you. Way to go. We are moving up like wild bees 

JAN


----------



## The_Beast

sorry i can't fold, i have a really slow family computer

once i get computer E6600, 7950GT, EVGA 680i mobo(i think) then i will fold


----------



## Jet

Have you considered an X19*0 series card? They fold ~30 times faster than a CPU.


----------



## The_Beast

Jet said:


> Have you considered an X19*0 series card? They fold ~30 times faster than a CPU.


 
Me??? not really I'm more of a NVIDIA kinda guy


----------



## Jet

Just checking


----------



## CopperKid

well i just started last night...i have the no-nonsence going (yay to on board video!!) i never knew this existed untill about a week ago BAH

but looks like the team is doing alright!


----------



## Jet

Yes, we are doing all right . It is great you are joining!!

An update on me: 
I am selling my X1900 AIW, but am buying Grey's X1900XT, so expect my PPD to go up. Sadly, that means we have one less GPU folding for our team, though.

If you own any graphics card that is from the X1600, X1650, X1800, X1900, or X1950 series, start folding with it!

Folding with an X1900XT is roughly ~30X faster than with a 2.8Ghz Pentium 4. Every graphics card you fold with helps the cause many times over!


----------



## computermaineack

Jeez, what's happened to our team recently? I mean, in November, we had almost 200,000 points for the month, December had 177,000 points, and this month we're down to 150,000 (even though our WU completion has increased 5-fold..no pun intended). I remember a few weeks ago, we had no one on the "Threats" list on extremeoc, now we have 2 (was a few more a few days ago..not sure if they passed us or if we kicked up our production again).

We need more folders!


----------



## Emperor_nero

Yeah I'm sorry guys my comp has been doing video rendering for the past month.  but I still have a older PC folding, and I hope to have my main one start folding again soon


----------



## Grey410

Well I am not using my X1900XT 512mb anymore as I sold it to Jet.  So it will be coming back to the team shortly which is about 600PPD.


----------



## fatdragon

i just started folding yesterday and i think this is a stupid question but why cant u use nvidia cards to fold because i heard u can only use ati cards 
oh yea the only bad thing about folding is that my computer fans go full loud but i sure its worth it


----------



## computermaineack

fatdragon said:


> i just started folding yesterday and i think this is a stupid question but why cant u use nvidia cards to fold because i heard u can only use ati cards
> oh yea the only bad thing about folding is that my computer fans go full loud but i sure its worth it



From Wikipedia:

"Graphical processing units

Current research is aimed at accelerating computational power by utilizing a computer's graphics processing unit (GPU) in addition to the Central processing unit (CPU). News about the progress of porting [email protected] onto GPUs can be found in the "High performance client FAQ" section of the [email protected] FAQ pages.[8] Recent test data indicate performance gains of up to 40x that of an Intel Pentium 4 CPU are possible. (Note: this performance varies with different GPUs). Stanford has recently cited further advances with the high performance client and released a public, beta trial at the end of September 2006. However, this trial is specific to ATI Technologies' GPUs due to the performance characteristics of the processors for this application.[9]

As of October 2, 2006, the [email protected] GPU client has been released into a public beta test. After 9 days of processing from the Beta client the [email protected] project had received 31 teraFLOPS of computational performance from just 450 X1900 GPUs, averaging at over 70x the performance of current CPU submissions.[1]"



Pretty much, the technology in the ATI cards are just more advanced, and so when the developers of [email protected] choose which to release the beta GPU client, they chose ATi and their infrastructure for the first "batch" of GPU beta testing.


----------



## fatdragon

hmm interesting


----------



## Jet

fatdragon:
In addition to the 7xxx series of Nvidia's graphics cards not being nearly as good for folding as the X19xx series, Nvidia hasn't cooperated with [email protected] in making their drivers [email protected] friendly. Until that happens, Nvidia isn't going to be going anywhere.

to everyone else: 
Hopefully it should be more than 600PPD after I overclock it some .


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heh*

Good one Jet. It will help us loads. We need to pick up our folding efforts and make sure that we do not get worse. 

*That's a call for ALL to join or start folding again. Help us be better!*

JAN


----------



## ETSA

I will be folding again, since I have recently returned home from business.


----------



## Jet

Have you considered folding with your X1900XTX? It would get a significant amount more points than your Conroe; probably around 700+PPD depending on how much you have it overclocked.


----------



## Rambo

Anyone tried this with Vista? I'm thinking about coming back onto the scene, and starting from where I took off last time...


----------



## Jet

Yes, you can use Vista. I look forward to seeing you move up the charts! Remember, as well, that the X1800 series can fold as well. I'm not exactly sure about how well it will fold, but it might be worth a try. Your E6300 probably is just about as good. I guess the only way is to find out. 

Note: Folding with a 256MB graphics card will cause the screen to freeze up every few seconds (exceptions are the X1950Pro and the X1650XT). I'm not sure if the X18 series is affected or not.


----------



## Jet

Ceewi1, what happened? You all of a sudden have increased your PPD! That's great!


----------



## fatdragon

heheh i try to make my friends to help fold but since i said it might blow up there computer due to that its summer here in australia and our computer reach up to 50c it just about 3 mins


----------



## ceewi1

Jet said:


> Ceewi1, what happened? You all of a sudden have increased your PPD! That's great!


Yeah, my PCs on (almost) 24/7 at the moment.  Not sure how long it will last, but it certainly helps.


----------



## jancz3rt

Rambo said:


> Anyone tried this with Vista? I'm thinking about coming back onto the scene, and starting from where I took off last time...



Yes, I use Vista RC3 to fold as well. Works without any issues. I look forward to seeing you on the team again. I have a good feeling it's picking up again.

JAN


----------



## Jet

alancabler said:
			
		

> This thread's intention is for members to post ideas to stop WU dumping.
> There have been at least 2 threads discussing aspects of WU dumping by points cheaters.
> http://forum.folding-community.org/ftopic17600.html
> http://forum.folding-community.org/ftopic17450.html
> 
> The Gamer's habit of dumping WUs has been denounced by many forum members and the director of the project himself, yet the problems caused by cheaters persist.
> There are currently over *1,333,000   p212X WUs* which are waiting for return, the majority of which have been "dumped" by cheaters.
> 
> Since Dumpers are a shady bunch and practice their Cheating out of view of others, like thieves in the night, shining a light on them via a little peer pressure might be in order. Most cheaters want recognition and are members of a team. In many cases, that team will have it's own forum, with a forum owner, a leader, and an active dialogue between members.
> Teams may also be sponsored by/for some business or other organizational entity, and will/should have a very strong motivation to maintain their reputation for honesty and integrity.
> 
> Here's one idea:
> Team forum members could start anti-dumping threads in their forums, thus getting the word out to team members who may be unaware of the damage that they are doing to the FAH project.
> There are probably some team members who are also unaware that the practice even exists who would be angered to learn that their teammates are cheating them, as well.
> After a period of "educational" time, stiffer measures could be taken by forum members to stop the practice within their ranks. Such measures could include cease-and-desist emails to guilty members, followed by public exposure within the team's forum if cheating persists.
> 
> Cheaters leave tracks. An examination of certain stats pages will reveal that some team members have only crunched Bonus WUs and few or zilch p212X WUs (for example) in a very long time. There may be an  explanation for such statistical anomalies, but who knows what that might be.
> 
> The stronger measures might be difficult for some teams to institute without hand-wringing, as there may be some "beloved" team members caught up in the cheating, but such measures must ultimately be taken in order to maintain the health and reputation of the team as well as the [email protected] project.



Just wanted to tell you guys about this. I don't think that many people here drop WUs, but that made me not want to drop any


----------



## Grey410

How do you even drop a WU?  Why would you?  Uber lame....


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

I don't know why someone would want to do it. Maybe because some WUs are known to perform worse than others. However, that just defeats the entire purpose of the [email protected] Project.

JAN


----------



## fatdragon

urm i got a question how come when i put the cpu usage percent to zero the program runs faster but when i put to 100 it runs slower


----------



## jancz3rt

fatdragon said:


> urm i got a question how come when i put the cpu usage percent to zero the program runs faster but when i put to 100 it runs slower



Hey,

I do not know why that is. Ideally, it should be set at 100% to work best. However, I do not understand how it could be going faster with 0% usage. Have you tested it yourself?

Should be set like this:







JAN


----------



## Shane

Do you need a a fast computer to fold?

Or can older systems (Like mine)fold too?


----------



## fatdragon

i have tested it because when i put it on 100 it takes 305 days but when i put it on zero it take 4 days and if i put it on the middle it take 6 days so is there something wrong with my cpu or is it the progam


----------



## jancz3rt

*hehe*



fatdragon said:


> i have tested it because when i put it on 100 it takes 305 days but when i put it on zero it take 4 days and if i put it on the middle it take 6 days so is there something wrong with my cpu or is it the progam



Set it at 100% and give it some 2 hours to run. The times you mentioned are often horribly wrong at the start. However, the computer then predicts a very accurate estimation at a later stage. Therefore ignore the times, there is nothing wrong with your CPU 

JAN


----------



## Shane

Jan,

Do you need a a fast computer to fold?

Or can older systems (Like mine)fold too?


----------



## Jet

No, you don't need a fast computer to fold. I'm currently folding on a P3 1GHz; while it doesn't put out much PPD at all, it still is something. Every bit helps. Besides, your computer in your sig would cream a P3 1Ghz any day .


----------



## jancz3rt

Nevakonaza said:


> Jan,
> 
> Do you need a a fast computer to fold?
> 
> Or can older systems (Like mine)fold too?



Your PC will be plenty to fold. No need for super-fast PCs. The main thing is that you help out. With your CPU ans setup, that should not be a problem at all.

JAN


----------



## Shane

ok im gonna join the team...Just setting it up now.

EDIT:Now folding !


----------



## fatdragon

yea its already been 2 hours on 100 percent usage and its still slow


----------



## Jet

With CPU Folding, it takes me around 105 hours per 392 point WU (on my Pentium D). It just takes a while.

On another note:

Oh noes! Ceewi1 is going to pass me!! :evilgrin:

Yes, I am at an all time low right now. Just hold on and prepare for my PPD to increase quickly in the next week . Right now, I'm working out my overclock: I am only at 650/775 right now (compared to 625/725 stock), but I am expecting up to slightly under 700/800. It would be nice to break 6 minutes per WU, but we'll see.

It shan't be long.


----------



## Sophocles

I see that you guys are moving up! I would have been a part of the computerforum folding team but I was already part of another folding team. On our team there are only 11 of us, but considering that there are only three of us currently active and that at least one of us knows very little about computers! We're doing alright! Of course we have the benefit of 2 of us (including me 67%) being [email protected] beta testers.

Having Diabetes I feel that this is a good cause, and one of only a few true tests of the true quality of one's PC build (even for those of us who know very little). 

I am going to suggest to the members of our team that they join this team, that is if Praetor is also playing (sorry pal had to have a dig. LOL). I won't be running my five dual core rigs 24/7 but I will run at least 3 of them and some of my 9 borgs. We should be able to almost double the points on this team.


http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50461


----------



## xBoom

I'm in!!


----------



## fatdragon

have fun folding


----------



## fatdragon

oh yea i know a folding team that got up to the top 100 charts is this forum in the top 100


----------



## ceewi1

Jet said:


> Oh noes! Ceewi1 is going to pass me!! :evilgrin:
> 
> Yes, I am at an all time low right now. Just hold on and prepare for my PPD to increase quickly in the next week . Right now, I'm working out my overclock: I am only at 650/775 right now (compared to 625/725 stock), but I am expecting up to slightly under 700/800. It would be nice to break 6 minutes per WU, but we'll see.


Hehe, it wasn't that long ago that I was #1 in points.  In any case, EOC still has your PPD above mine, I'd say you're fine (attempt to lul Jet into a false sense of security )


----------



## Jet

Actually, for one update, I was over 200 points per week behind you...you were going to overtake me in 296 days. I should have taken a screenshot.


----------



## Jet

Keep up the work, everyone! We are doing great!

Our PPD is on its way up, now the average PPD is well past 5,000 and quickly approaching 5,500!


----------



## ETSA

How do I fold with my x1900xtx?


----------



## Jet

http://folding.stanford.edu/FAQ-ATI.html

A bit down the page, and it has directions. It would be great if you started folding with your X1900XTX.


----------



## Jet

Who is going to be the first person to break *100,000* points?
Will it be *Grey410*, with 97,372 points and an average of 1,172 points per day, or will it be *superpetrik*, 97,731 and an average of 1,067 points per day?


----------



## ETSA

I cannot use the gpu version it says I am missing a file or something and the program cannot run....


----------



## Jet

did you follow every single step? (like downloading the Directx file?)


----------



## ETSA

heh...

no....


:-D


----------



## jancz3rt

Jet said:


> Who is going to be the first person to break *100,000* points?
> Will it be *Grey410*, with 97,372 points and an average of 1,172 points per day, or will it be *superpetrik*, 97,731 and an average of 1,067 points per day?



Heh, I think superpetrik will be there first  However, Grey410 could catch up. That's a race if you ask me!

JAN


----------



## Petrik_CZ

Installing FAH on A64 X2 right now + sempron 2800+ as support


----------



## CopperKid

since im not cool enough to have the fanci-fied version i just have the console but do i need to keep that window open for [email protected] to keep going?


----------



## Emperor_nero

yes I believe so. If you close the window it will end.


----------



## CopperKid

alright i really wish i had a better computer as far as, everything goes...
i gotta save my money unless some one has some parts i can take off their hands for a price of nothing?


----------



## Jet

CopperKid, it is actually better to use the Console version; it has less problems with running other programs at the same time. If you wish, you can install [email protected] as a service, and then it won't be on your taskbar. However, you can't monitor it quite as easily then.


----------



## CopperKid

so by as a service you mean that it runs in the back ground all the time unless i exit it?


----------



## 4W4K3

MY folding has stopped for the past week or so. My laptop is broken right now and I have to wipe it and re-install. But I'll be back!


----------



## Jet

CopperKid said:


> so by as a service you mean that it runs in the back ground all the time unless i exit it?



By that I mean that it will just be viewable in the Task Manager, and nowhere else. You can't check up on it nearly as easily. What I do, is use the Console Client, and then I use Trayit to put my clients in the system tray instead of on the taskbar portion. It cleans up the area.


----------



## Jet

The race is coming to a close! *Superpetrik* has *99,797* points, and *Grey410* has *99,524*. It shall be close, ladies and gentlemen!One more WU could finish it off for either contestant!

EDIT: 99,797 for Superpetrik and 99,524 for Grey410! It is down to the wire!


----------



## Jet

I was playing around on newegg.com and came up with this nice folding rig: 





3 X1950XTXs (probably over 900PPD each) plus one one Q6600 core (around 300PPD) = *3000PPD*. That would be a lot of folding power for just one computer . The total was just under $3000 excluding Windows and monitor/key/mouse.


----------



## Jet

Congratulations to *Superpetrik*, who is the first Folder from Computerforum.com to have 100,000 points!


----------



## Petrik_CZ

Gratz belongs to the owners of computers I built that runs FAH under my login


----------



## Jet

Congratulations to *Grey410*, who is the second Folder from Computerforum.com to have 100,000 points!


----------



## Grey410

Petrik_CZ said:


> Gratz belongs to the owners of computers I built that runs FAH under my login



Same same


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heh*

CONGRATS GUYS, you are all great members and without you, we would not be where we are now. Congrats Superpetrik and Grey410, as well as all of YOU people who are helping us out. Sooner or later, we will be in the top 500 teams on THIS PLANET!

To those of you that are wondering about whether to join or not, please see this link and join:

http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html

JAN


----------



## CopperKid

is there a spot that you can check your ranking and how many points ...etc you have? 
if you arn;t in the top group


----------



## Jet

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358
http://fahstats.com/t.php?t=44358
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=44358


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yes*



Jet said:


> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358
> http://fahstats.com/t.php?t=44358
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=44358



As well as that, have a look here:

http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html

JAN


----------



## Jet

Now, the X1900XT 512MB might actually be running stable . Ironically, it only works at stock clocks for folding if I _lower_ the voltages from 1.425V to 1.225V! I had tested everything, and then decided to test what would happen with lower voltages. Every time I lowered the voltage, it would go a bit longer before EUEing. At 1.225V, it got all the way to 27% before EUEing. At 1.2V, it is unstable again because of too little voltage. So, I have lowered the clocks just a bit to 600mhz on the core, and we'll see tomorrow morning how it works out . 

While this has certainly been a long time in setting this up, it is well worth it . Most likely, it will be getting 700PPD at these clocks. Add to it my 100PPD for my CPU, and "Jet" might be Dark Orange for the first time . 

Btw, Congrats to Grey410 for such a high PPD these last 7 days. He has put in over 9000 points!


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt: fixed images (did not load)


----------



## CopperKid

damn... i wasnt able to find my name oh well im just going to wait for a bit i suppose


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeh*



CopperKid said:


> damn... i wasnt able to find my name oh well im just going to wait for a bit i suppose



Give it a bit of time. You should show up there within 24hrs of completing your first work unit. Make sure you have set up [email protected] correctly with the right team number and so on  In case you are not entirely sure, have a look into my sig and click on the bottom link. We explained it there.

JAN


----------



## CopperKid

its weird because at hom ei didnt get any file on my desktop but im at school and i got a my folding.htm and it has all my stats there .. but im ogin gto se how often i can fold at school


----------



## Jet

CopperKid said:


> its weird because at hom ei didnt get any file on my desktop but im at school and i got a my folding.htm and it has all my stats there .. but im ogin gto se how often i can fold at school



Ask permission first!


----------



## Burgerbob

Im sorry about my disappointing stats, as i cannot get on the computer anymore during the week at my home, and therefore do not get any folding done. Ill try to do as much as i can on the weekends, however.


----------



## Jet

Burgerbob said:


> Im sorry about my disappointing stats, as i cannot get on the computer anymore during the week at my home, and therefore do not get any folding done. Ill try to do as much as i can on the weekends, however.



Can you just let it run all the time, or do you shut down your computer for the week?


----------



## Burgerbob

Jet said:


> Can you just let it run all the time, or do you shut down your computer for the week?



My computer upstairs (the A64 rig in my sig) is a family computer, my parents dont want it on all the time, and i dont have [email protected] on my family's accounts. I dont have internet on my Celly rig, and i dont think they would let me run it all the time. So, im pretty much screwed all around. If i had money i would just get a QX6700 and run it constantly but... kinda short on the $ side.


----------



## ADE

Funny, its just like Napoleon said, 

"A man will fight hard and kill just for a colorful ribbon"   ...........er, something like that...


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

ADE said:


> Funny, its just like Napoleon said,
> 
> "A man will fight hard and kill just for a colorful ribbon"   ...........er, something like that...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Jet

Burgerbob said:


> My computer upstairs (the A64 rig in my sig) is a family computer, my parents dont want it on all the time, and i dont have [email protected] on my family's accounts. I dont have internet on my Celly rig, and i dont think they would let me run it all the time. So, im pretty much screwed all around. If i had money i would just get a QX6700 and run it constantly but... kinda short on the $ side.



You could run [email protected] as a service, and then it would run regardless whether someone is logged on or not.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Heck, I just fight to complete a folding project. It's been tuff lately. 8 Hour a day comps.


----------



## Burgerbob

Jet said:


> You could run [email protected] as a service, and then it would run regardless whether someone is logged on or not.



How do you do that? If i could, then i would just turn on the computer every day whether it was needed or not.
NVM, i made it a scheduled task to start on windows startup. I hope this works.


----------



## Jet

Burgerbob said:


> How do you do that? If i could, then i would just turn on the computer every day whether it was needed or not.
> NVM, i made it a scheduled task to start on windows startup. I hope this works.



The best thing to do would be to install it as a service. Download the console client, and when you open it, it should be in a DOS window. The first time you load it, you will go through the settings, and enter the required information. There should be an option for "install client as a service".


----------



## jancz3rt

Jet said:


> The best thing to do would be to install it as a service. Download the console client, and when you open it, it should be in a DOS window. The first time you load it, you will go through the settings, and enter the required information. There should be an option for "install client as a service".



Yes, or follow the instructions here:

http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html

JAN


----------



## Jet

Kudos to my cousin for starting to fold!


----------



## Jet

*FYI: 7.1 Drivers for folding*

For your information:

ATI's 7.1 drivers for Vista work with GPU folding, however, the 7.1 XP drivers don't.


----------



## Burgerbob

No worries, i just told Windows to start [email protected] on startup as a scheduled task. Now i just turn on my computer when i leave for school and sometimes at night. yay!


----------



## jancz3rt

*[email protected] Rules*

Ok guys, we have managed to revive interest in [email protected] and we are picking up our efforts yet again, thanks to all of you loyal members as well as those that are joining. Thanks to *YOU*, we are on the *556th* position of all teams on the planet! Now that's something that I believe merits recognition. Way to go and KEEP ON FOLDING!

BTW: If any of you are wondering where I get all this information from, see this: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358

JAN


----------



## Jet

it says 557 for me


----------



## jancz3rt

Jet said:


> it says 557 for me



LOL... sometimes it's better to add a bit to stimulate interest  556 or 557, a matter of a day 

JAN


----------



## CopperKid

apparantly im in last place


----------



## jancz3rt

CopperKid said:


> apparantly im in last place



Don't worry, you will be shoot up easily  If you stay there and don't give up, you will soon wreak the rewards.

JAN


----------



## CopperKid

jancz3rt said:


> Don't worry, you will be shoot up easily  If you stay there and don't give up, you will soon wreak the rewards.
> 
> JAN


i hope  your right


----------



## Jet

Argh, my GPU isn't cooperating at this moment. Oh well .


----------



## MyCattMaxx

jancz3rt said:


> Don't worry, you will be shoot up easily  If you stay there and don't give up, you will soon _*wreak*_ the rewards.
> 
> JAN



Don't you mean REAP?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



MyCattMaxx said:


> Don't you mean REAP?



Hehe...yup dunno how that slipped in. Maybe a Freudian slip or something. Anyhow, we are approaching *900,000* points!

JAN


----------



## ADE

OK I just got my cooling upgrades and want to fold. I want the one where you can pause. link please?


----------



## Jet

Why exactly do you want to be able to pause? The GUI Version can pause, but it is basically just as effective to close the Console version and then start it back up. The Client can be downloaded here: http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html


----------



## nat1192

Is this in ordinance with the rules?

I just talked to the computer admin at our school and got permission to install [email protected] on all 36 Dell 2.9GHz computers in the computer lab. Am I allowed to use my username on all of them (of course all the team is computer forum)?


----------



## Jet

Yep, that's fine to use your name for all of the computers. That's fabulous! Just hope he doesn't change his mind when the power bill skyrockets . I can't wait to see your Points per day. Just check up on them once in a while early on to make sure everything is running right.


----------



## jancz3rt

Jet said:


> Yep, that's fine to use your name for all of the computers. That's fabulous! Just hope he doesn't change his mind when the power bill skyrockets . I can't wait to see your Points per day. Just check up on them once in a while early on to make sure everything is running right.



WOW! That's some amazing news. The electrical bill will not be significantly higher at all. However, it's the benefit that is so great. My answer to yoru question is YES YES YES, we would welcome you using your username under our team. Thanks to you we would soon be in the top 400.. and finally superpetrik and Grey410 would have some healthy competition. They are folding at approximately 15+ active PCs each.

Check this out: http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html

JAN


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> WOW! That's some amazing news. The electrical bill will not be significantly higher at all. However, it's the benefit that is so great. My answer to yoru question is YES YES YES, we would welcome you using your username under our team. Thanks to you we would soon be in the top 400.. and finally superpetrik and Grey410 would have some healthy competition. They are folding at approximately 15+ active PCs each.
> 
> JAN



Agreed, it shouldn't be that much higher. I was just joking there . That will be amazing, with 36 Pentium 4s. A benchmark 2.8Ghz Pentium 4 gets around 100PPD, so I would estimate the PPD with 36 to be 36*100=3600PPD


----------



## ADE

I want the pausing one....i feel safer....please dont contradict that. Either I get the pause one, or i dont do it at all. Link please?


----------



## Jet

http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html

The very top one.


----------



## ADE

K. Im folding.


----------



## ADE

Well I have 2 computers doing now. I went on the second one and put my name in (same as my other computer) and it converted the spaces to underscores....my one on my other computer isnt underscored...how do I make it so both computers are working under my name for both?


----------



## ADE

never mind, it changed to underscores on my other computer too....will it add for my name if I do both my computers?


----------



## Jet

Yep, I have two computers under team 44358 and "Jet", they both donate to my username.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Maxx says he is happy that you help!







If you quit helping the cause Maxx will wind up looking like my other cat!


----------



## Grey410

MyCattMaxx said:


> Maxx says he is happy that you help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you quit helping the cause Maxx will wind up looking like my other cat!



ROFL.  Good one.


----------



## PabloTeK

I've joined up as 'OffTheStern', why I chose that name I'll never know but this core has reset itself at least twice, and with 5000 frames it could be a while.


----------



## ADE

I dont get it....on one computer i set it to 100% CPU and it does 100% on the CPU....on my C2D OC 3Ghz it wont let me do 100% when i set it there....only goes up to 55%.....why?????????


----------



## PabloTeK

It's the way the client works at present, although I'm hoping they'll bring the SMP client out for Windows (Mac and Linux Only atm.), which lets me thrash my processor.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nooo*

Guys, you have to setup [email protected] to work on DUAL-CORE CPUs as is described in our guide here:

http://www.computerforum.com/421904-post4.html

JAN


----------



## PabloTeK

So what is the SMP client? I'm using the graphical client as it's nice to look at.


----------



## jancz3rt

*heya*

The SMP client is meant for server motherboards which can house Several physical processors. In other words, not dual-core, but rather dual-processor (of which each can be dual-core too).

JAN


----------



## Jet

You can run it on a dual core processor, actually. It is recomended that you have 4 logical processors. The Intel Core 2 Duo series can run it. You just have to be running Linux. The PPD for SMP is really high because of Bonus WUs. Overclocked Core 2 Duos are getting over 1000PPD with some WUs.


----------



## ADE

IT WONT WORK! IT KEEPS SAYING ITS AN INVAID PATH!!!! WTF??????? HELP!!! THIS IS STARTING TO GET ON MY NERVS!!!!!!!! THE DUMB cmd THING DOESNT WORK!!!!!! IT WONT EXEPT THE PATH!!!!!!!!!!! BETTER INSTRUCTIONS WOULD SHUR BE APPRISIATED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jet

What doesn't work? Which client are you using?


----------



## ADE

FAH5.04 ......is that the client?


----------



## ADE

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

Try this:

http://www.short-media.com/articles/foldinghome_on_multithreaded_windows_pcs

JAN


----------



## CopperKid

finally im not in last place any more finally got 186 points haha


----------



## Jet

Sorry everyone, for right now, my GPU is out of service until I can figure out why it is EUEing.


----------



## ADE

jancz3rt said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.short-media.com/articles/foldinghome_on_multithreaded_windows_pcs
> 
> JAN



That didn't help either. IM SO CONFUSED!


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Is getting close to having my first packet finished!! Yeah!!


----------



## ADE

well, i jumped from last to 71st place in just 4 days! wow! Still want help on how to do dual core


----------



## Jet

Now my Zalman 9500 fan is starting to squeal....


----------



## jancz3rt

*Well*



ADE said:


> well, i jumped from last to 71st place in just 4 days! wow! Still want help on how to do dual core



ADE, I do not see what the problem could be. I suspect that you are forgetting something in the way.. if only I knew what. I wish I had a dual-core to set it up myself. Try contacting a [email protected] user that has a dual-core (Perhaps Jet - he has a lot of experience with dual-core folding). Either way, your input is greatly appreciated. Thanks.



Jet said:


> Now my Zalman 9500 fan is starting to squeal....



Ouch. Why do you reckon it's doing that? I am still using my stock and have not had problems. The Zalman should last longer if you ask me. 

JAN


----------



## Jet

ADE, are you trying to use the Console version or the GUI? The only way that you can fold with both cores is to use the Console version. During set-up, you need to go down through the settings, and when it comes up for "change advanced settings", enter yes. The very last entry is for the ID number. With folding and dual core systems, one client has to be ID#1 and the other ID#2.

Example: I have 3 clients on my computer. Even though they aren't running at the same time, they all have to have different ID numbers. My GPU Client is #1, my main CPU client is #2, and my backup CPU Client is #3.

And Jan, my fan seems to just have been temporarily squealing. Maybe because of how cold it was in my room: 6.9C


----------



## CopperKid

Jet said:


> ADE, are you trying to use the Console version or the GUI? The only way that you can fold with both cores is to use the Console version. During set-up, you need to go down through the settings, and when it comes up for "change advanced settings", enter yes. The very last entry is for the ID number. With folding and dual core systems, one client has to be ID#1 and the other ID#2.
> 
> Example: I have 3 clients on my computer. Even though they aren't running at the same time, they all have to have different ID numbers. My GPU Client is #1, my main CPU client is #2, and my backup CPU Client is #3.
> 
> And Jan, my fan seems to just have been temporarily squealing. Maybe because of how cold it was in my room: 6.9C



damn your room is cold!!


----------



## ADE

Jet said:


> ADE, are you trying to use the Console version or the GUI? The only way that you can fold with both cores is to use the Console version. During set-up, you need to go down through the settings, and when it comes up for "change advanced settings", enter yes. The very last entry is for the ID number. With folding and dual core systems, one client has to be ID#1 and the other ID#2.
> 
> Example: I have 3 clients on my computer. Even though they aren't running at the same time, they all have to have different ID numbers. My GPU Client is #1, my main CPU client is #2, and my backup CPU Client is #3.
> 
> And Jan, my fan seems to just have been temporarily squealing. Maybe because of how cold it was in my room: 6.9C




I'm using the one you linked to me. the very top in the list. I know thats not the one to use, but in the mean time until I can figure out how to use the other one, I'll have this one working. How do I get to the advanced settings, when I use cmd it never gets me anywhere! That's the problem!


----------



## Jet

That is the GUI version. Either you switch to the console version, or you just have one client running.


----------



## ADE

So I have to uninstall the GUI first? and then do the process?


----------



## ADE

I'm in 61st now.  I just went up 10 places in 1 and 1/2 days! WOO HOO!....I bet I could double that is i could figure out the console.....


----------



## Jet

So what aren't you figuring out? The easiest way to adjust the console is to delete the old one and start it over again. There's another way if you really want: 

Create a shortcut for the client, and then add -config after the command line, after the parenthesis.


----------



## ADE

Its just the fact the my cmd thing is stupid and cant do squat for jack! I know I'm doing it right, i have to be! I think its just the darn thing wont work. oh well


----------



## Jet

What's not working?


----------



## ADE

I said in my last 5 or so posts.


----------



## Jet

What's cmd?


----------



## ADE

??????????????? Run>cmd>all the other steps.


----------



## Jet




----------



## jess_i_74

Heh, indeed, I am Jet's cousin that has started to fold, but just haven't checked the thread in awhile.

I have two P4's folding 24/7 at work, and my home laptop is also folding both cores 24/7 now. 

Im 72nd on the list, the current protein I'm folding at home is taking quite awhile, at a cool 20,000,000 steps. 0.o


----------



## ADE

Yes, Jet thats just dandy, but as I have said, I cant even get there. When doing the 1st step it wont except my directory and stuff. If I could get as far as you did I wouldn't be needing help!


----------



## Jet

So it just skips that and goes directly to folding?

(Congrats on your first post jess_i_74  )


----------



## ADE

????what are you talking about? The steps say, - Go to start> (bottom left) Run>type "cmd"> put the directory of your 1st folder, then what you got up in the picture should be what you get, BUT It never accepts my directory!


----------



## Jet

So, where is the file you downloaded? Put that in a folder (where you want to keep it), and then double click on it.


----------



## ADE

I tried tons of places! yes, i ran that console before and it goes right into folding.


----------



## Jet

Create a shortcut for the client, right click the shortcut, then properties, then in the target, after the parenthesis, put " -config " (minus the quotes)


----------



## jess_i_74

Or does it do nothing whatsoever?

Does it have write permission to the directory?


----------



## Jet

Notice the -config flag there.


----------



## ADE

Oh forget it....I'm in 54th now. I'll be in 1st place in no time anyway.


----------



## PabloTeK

I've done my first workunit for the team, got another person (not on this forum) to work for this team and just been given the same WU as I've just done.


----------



## ADE

I've done 6 of them in about 5-6 days I believe.


----------



## PabloTeK

I'm at stock speeds atm and I only occasionally leave the PC on during the night and day. Baring in mind these are 5000 frame units I'm doing I think it's quite a feat. I'm also using the graphical client not the console.


----------



## ADE

Oh. I leave my computer on all the time now. Hasn't been off in, well, since I started! Plus that goes for the other computer I have doing the same in my name.


----------



## PabloTeK

Well I'll be doing no folding tomorrow as the power goes off during the day.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Can you have multiple computers folding under one name?


----------



## ADE

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> Can you have multiple computers folding under one name?



Yeah, thats what I do.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> Can you have multiple computers folding under one name?



Yes you can have as many as you want.


----------



## Jet

I guess this is the first time I've been "blue" in the past long while. I really need to take the time to work on my graphics card...

EDIT: Windows SMP Client in progress; Points adjustments



			
				Windows SMP Client in progress; Points adjustments said:
			
		

> With the GPU and PS3 ports looking more and more mature, we have put more efforts into Win SMP and v6 and I am happy to say that we are begining to testing both with outside alpha testers. It's still early, but we see the light at the end of the tunnel on both now that they're in outside alpha testing.
> 
> With the release of v6, we have also planned some adjustments to the point system. It's clear that points are important to everyone. Points are important to the science, as they encourage people to do the science. However, this means that the points scheme has to be aligned such that donors who optimize their points optimize the science of what we need too.
> 
> We have a plan on how to improve the current scheme and will announce it as v6 rolls out. V6 has some new features which allow us to make changes to the points scheme that were not possible before, which hopefully will let us optimize the points for science, thus allowing us to do our scientific calculations with even greater efficiency.
> 
> I'm generally not a fan of announcements without something more concrete (eg a download for the new beta clients would be nice), but I wanted to let people know what was coming, especially considering concerns that donors have had with the current system. We've read the threads -- thanks for the feedback and suggestions. The new system likely won't make *everyone* happy, but I bet it will resolve the issues raised and it will also be better for the science. More details to follow.


----------



## ETSA

I will now be folding with my x1900xtx.

I broke down and bought vista today.  Ugh.


----------



## Jet

Congrats ETSA!!! Now I just need to get my graphics card running


----------



## ETSA

It will be under Quentin(ETSA) so keep an eye out!


----------



## Jet

Oh....dear. Man! This graphics card......is aggravating me. It might be something else. Who knows. I think it is time for a windows reinstall. And I'll never touch Clockgen again!!!


And ETSA, you probably won't be able to run those clocks with folding. [email protected] is really picky, much more so than games.


----------



## ETSA

I had to lower them a little, but why is that I have 2 WU and only 6 points?  lol seems a little strange....


----------



## jess_i_74

I'm up to #52.


----------



## Jet

ETSA said:


> I had to lower them a little, but why is that I have 2 WU and only 6 points?  lol seems a little strange....



You don't have to use a separate username for your CPU and GPU...Just set the IDs different. If you get Early Unit Ends (EUE), then you usually only get a handful of points for them. Take a screen of what your console looks like.


----------



## ETSA

How do I "take a screen" I assume an image of [email protected], I do not know how....unless its with my digital camera.


----------



## Sophocles

> Can you have multiple computers folding under one name?



Yes, I've been running 5 dual core systems (10 CPUs) and 10 borgs for some time now.


----------



## Sophocles

> How do I "take a screen" I assume an image of [email protected], I do not know how....unless its with my digital camera



Using a screen capturing software. Below is a link to a freeware one that I've been using.

http://www.traction-software.co.uk/downloads/ScreenGrabPro.zip


Before uploading a capture it is usually a good idea to compress it a bit to make it easier on storage and faster to upload. Below is a link to an easy and free software that will compress and resize if needed.

http://www.2flyer.com/download/ImageOptimize.zip


----------



## ADE

well....I guess the folding place must see something in my computer...I'm working on a 20000 (4x more than the normal 5000) WU....is that normal to get one of those every so often or will I see those every time now?


----------



## Jet

The frames vary. Sometimes there is a lot of frames for a smaller WU, or just a few frames for one that is worth the same amount. 

It should be interesting seeing the race between jess_i_74 and you, ADE 



Sophocles said:


> Yes, I've been running 5 dual core systems (10 CPUs) and 10 borgs for some time now.



Are you folding for Team Computer Forum?


----------



## Ben

Sophocles said:


> Using a screen capturing software. Below is a link to a freeware one that I've been using.
> 
> http://www.traction-software.co.uk/downloads/ScreenGrabPro.zip
> 
> 
> Before uploading a capture it is usually a good idea to compress it a bit to make it easier on storage and faster to upload. Below is a link to an easy and free software that will compress and resize if needed.
> 
> http://www.2flyer.com/download/ImageOptimize.zip



Well in my experience, I just use the "Insert/Printscreen" button on the keyboard then paste that into paint. But that's only if you are using windows.


----------



## ADE

Jet said:


> The frames vary. Sometimes there is a lot of frames for a smaller WU, or just a few frames for one that is worth the same amount.
> 
> It should be interesting seeing the race between jess_i_74 and you, ADE



It will be like passing up a hamster in a Lamborghini with a full tank of gas


----------



## Jet

Hmm. We'll see.... It will be a whole lot closer than you think.


----------



## ADE

Jet said:


> Hmm. We'll see.... It will be a whole lot closer than you think.



Really? How so?


----------



## ADE

ya know, they really aut to make a folding program that utilizes both core from the get-go. That way you dont have to do anything in order to use both cores, ya know what I mean?


----------



## ADE

Passed him up.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heh*

Great progress guys, keep it up:

Date of last work unit 2007-02-24 15:14:33  
Active CPUs within 50 days 136  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 944441
Work Unit Count 11504
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) *545* of 47652 

JAN


----------



## Jet

ADE said:


> Passed him up.



I call 24 points a huge gap 

I really need to reinstall windows. But my optical drive is messed up.


----------



## Burgerbob

I am happy, as i can now just turn my family rig on and it folds. So now i just turn it on whenever i can lolz. Hopefully i get somewhere with this group.


----------



## ADE

Jet said:


> I call 24 points a huge gap



Really? I get about 100+ points a day!


----------



## PabloTeK

Yet another of the same!

p3041_supervillin-03 GROMACS Core

Now I'm on the 3rd...


----------



## ETSA

I am having issues with folding since installing vista, I may stop for awhile until issues are worked out.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

We are still moving up!! Keep it going !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Just added 2 more cpu's to the mix.  Hopefully that will help out a bit.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> Just added 2 more cpu's to the mix.  Hopefully that will help out a bit.



I hear if you beat the top of the class of all the groups you win this.


----------



## ADE

^^^^^thats a viper engine in it.


----------



## Jet

Kudos to all the newcomers. Sophcles, what are you folding with? You're a threat to me once I get my GPU back running. I believe, anyway. Or you might just fly past .

And I will, I repeat, I will get my GPU folding again. I tried reinstalling windows Friday afternoon, but my optical drive is messed up or something. It won't read disks, and so I can't boot off of the Windows CD.


----------



## Jet

Hmm. GPU Folding. I've gone through more trouble.....


----------



## Jet

I've heard the dreaded words: 



			
				Bruce said:
			
		

> With all those problems, there's a pretty good chance you need a new motherboard.


----------



## PabloTeK

Hmm, for some reason Stanford knows I've done 2 cores but my PC can't connect to the results server to update itself...


----------



## Burgerbob

Jet said:


> I've heard the dreaded words:



What did you do?


----------



## Jet

Use Clockgen when it didn't want to work. Before, when I had my X800GTO, I was able to be at 3.045 stable, but with this X1900XT it doesn't like clockgen, I guess.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Gcr*



GCR said:


> Hmm, for some reason Stanford knows I've done 2 cores but my PC can't connect to the results server to update itself...



Hey, I will try to find out how to solve that. Please be patient. Have you tried reinstalling [email protected] I would suggest you wait for a bit as sometimes, WU's are waiting to be sent as soon as the target server is up again.

BTW: Jet or Magicman, do you guys know how to go around this?

JAN


----------



## Jet

Create a shortcut for the [email protected] client file. Right click on the shortcut, select properties, and then add " -sendall " (without the quotes) to the end of the target, after the quotes.


----------



## ADE

Why use GPU instead if CPU?


----------



## Jet

Because the X1900XT 512MB folds 30-40 times faster than a Pentium 4 2.8Ghz processor as well as getting 5 or so times as many PPD. If you have seen, my PPD is down to the mid 200s; usually it is above 600.


----------



## ADE

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh when I get my 8800GTS I am soooo guna use that! lol. Do you think a fresh coat of Arctic Silver 5 will calm the beast? 10 or 20*C maybe....yeah, I wish...  what a heat wave that 8800GTS will be...


----------



## Emperor_nero

ADE said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh when I get my 8800GTS I am soooo guna use that! lol. Do you think a fresh coat of Arctic Silver 5 will calm the beast? 10 or 20*C maybe....yeah, I wish...  what a heat wave that 8800GTS will be...



Only ATI's X1900 series will work.


----------



## wizle

*I am folding now*

Thanx Janz    I am now an official team member, my brother passed last June from Cancer so I am happy to do what ever I can


----------



## Jet

Emperor_nero said:


> Only ATI's X1900 series will work.



The X1950, X1800, X1650, and X1600 series work as well.


----------



## wizle

MyCattMaxx said:


> I hear if you beat the top of the class of all the groups you win this.



WOULD YOU REALLY TRY TO RIDE THAT?    AND WHERE? JAY LENO HAD THAT ON HIS SHOW ONCE


----------



## wizle

I raced Bultaco's back in the 80's flat track 1/4  1/2 and mile  tracks, no brakes
U couldn't get me on one of those   tee hee


----------



## CopperKid

ugh i am really not a fan of my computer at home i leave it on all night from like 12 30am to about 8 am and it only got 3 parts done...thats under no use just idle.. the computers at school (P4 Ht) get about 4-5 done in an hour underuse


----------



## PabloTeK

jancz3rt said:


> Hey, I will try to find out how to solve that. Please be patient. Have you tried reinstalling [email protected] I would suggest you wait for a bit as sometimes, WU's are waiting to be sent as soon as the target server is up again.
> 
> BTW: Jet or Magicman, do you guys know how to go around this?
> 
> JAN



It's been 7 days roughly and the team sheet still thinks I've done 2 but the PC is adamant it's still one, I've re-installed [email protected] twice.


----------



## jancz3rt

wizle said:


> Thanx Janz    I am now an official team member, my brother passed last June from Cancer so I am happy to do what ever I can



I am very sorry to hear that and I am very glad you chose folding as your way of helping out. Our actions on [email protected] will help others or one day even us should we fall sick. If you have any further questions, do not hesitate to contact me or any other team member.

PS.: This link should come in handy: http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html



GCR said:


> It's been 7 days roughly and the team sheet still thinks I've done 2 but the PC is adamant it's still one, I've re-installed [email protected] twice.



I would leave it. Sometimes, Work Units are bad.. that has happened to all of us folding for some time. 

JAN


----------



## Jet

I just bought an ASUS P5B off of Ebay, so I will be up and running probably within the next week . 

It is funny, both my cores work on different WUs: One completes a 292 pointer faster than the other one works on a 186 pointer


----------



## Jet

By the way, Grey, what has happened with your computers?


----------



## jess_i_74

Y'know something is definitely wrong when *I'm* passing Jet.  


Hoping the new mobo fixes it up for you.


----------



## Jet

I do as well . I could have done more testing, but it would have been a pain for both me and Halian or Lord_of_the_Ming to install it, install the drivers, get everything working, and then do everything back to what it was. I'll have to reinstall windows again, but I don't really mind, as long as everything works. I do hope that the motherboard will support having both my IDE and SATA drives together, because I really...well. It is better that way.


----------



## lee101

I've just started folding again, to be honest I'm not really sure why I stopped, it is only since i got vista that I stopped, so I've set it up today on both cores, and am 10% complete on the unit(s) in about 4 hours!


----------



## PabloTeK

Hmm, now the [email protected] client isn't moving, but Stanford reckons I've done 3 of that core, but more importantly, I'VE GOT A DIFFERENT CORE! Well, there's only 1 number different...


----------



## Jet

So which client are you downloading?


----------



## PabloTeK

Graphical, I like to watch it as it goes along...


----------



## fatdragon

lol me 2


----------



## Jet

Have you tried the Console version? It generally causes less issues.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

*Here's the latest on our progress:*

Date of last work unit 2007-03-05 03:14:59  
Active CPUs within 50 days 136  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 983706 
Work Unit Count 11793
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 536 of 47737 

*We are quickly approaching 1,000,000 *

JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

WE are just about to beat Team No Bullshit!!!!!  No BULLSHIT!!!!!


----------



## Jet

Guys, keep it up. Less than 10,000 points to hit the 1,000,000 mark!!


----------



## ADE

Where can I download the version where it uses the GPU? I hear that it goes faster than the CPU and I just got a 8800GTS


----------



## Emperor_nero

ADE said:


> Where can I download the version where it uses the GPU? I hear that it goes faster than the CPU and I just got a 8800GTS



Didn't you hear Jet or I? The only GPUs you can fold on are ATI's X1950, X1900, X1800, X1650, and X1600


----------



## Jet

Hmm. Interesting. Nice motherboard....It must be the graphics card...


----------



## jancz3rt

We finally got 1,000,000 points people!

Congrats to all!

JAN


----------



## Jet

That's supposed to be:

We got *1,000,000* points


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Well all I'll be idle after tonight for a week or so, I'm off on vacation!


Keep folding!


----------



## ADE

Emperor_nero said:


> Didn't you hear Jet or I? The only GPUs you can fold on are ATI's X1950, X1900, X1800, X1650, and X1600



???I did not know this.   why is that?


----------



## jancz3rt

*heh*



ADE said:


> ???I did not know this.   why is that?



From what I know, the architecture of the ATI cards allows for the program to work best. The pixel pipelines are used to calculate the WUs. Nvidia cards were not so easy to work with supposedly and Nvidia has not cooperated in helping [email protected] efforts to use Nvidia cards as well. However, that will, I hope, change in the near future. It's a shame really, because there are many Nvidia users out there, including me of course 

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*Latest performance....*

We are doing great:

*Date of last work unit 2007-03-14 14:14:29  
Active CPUs within 50 days 140  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 1031069
Work Unit Count 12081
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 523 of 47826*

P.S.: Nice to see Sophocles contributing a lot. Thanks to all of you guys still helping out.

JAN


----------



## Jet

Yep, thanks Sophocles for pitching in there!! You can't forget jess_i_74 either, though.  

As for me, I'll just be CPU folding for an undetermined length. I'm not saying I'm going to start again. I want to, but it all depends on God!


----------



## Jet

An update, I won't be folding for the next few weeks, but I'll be back!


----------



## Emperor_nero

Not even with your CPU? If I may ask why not?


----------



## hells3000

I have downloaded it but i am having issues.
Is help available?


----------



## Emperor_nero

Yes just ask here.  What's your problem?


----------



## hells3000

Ive got send to another team  
I am actually the only one there 
How do I start over?


----------



## kobaj

Right click the folding at home icon in the bottom right corner of your screen, and click configure. Type in 44358 for the team. You will start folding for computer forum again.


----------



## hells3000

I don't have a little icon but i am folding for computer forum so how i get the little icon?


----------



## Emperor_nero

Are you running the console or the graphical version?


----------



## hells3000

eye catching one


----------



## jancz3rt

*heh*

Well in that case, a little red icon will be there on the bottom right. Right-click it and select configure. Then type in the team number there (44358) and that should be it. Make sure all icons show up. Thanks,

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

Hey all, been a very long time since i was folding, slipped down immensely in the team rankings as you can see.

Good news is though, I know have [email protected] set up on both cores of my e6600. Running at 85% on each core.

Temps are getting a tiny bit higher than I would like but still, it's running perfectly stable, and if it aint smoking, it's still running...

I'm just under 50% done on my first WU on these cores, its a 20,000,000 frame gromacs core and it seems to be flying by.

So yeh, just to let you all know im back on the bandwagon, helping out again

dragon2309


----------



## hells3000

jancz3rt said:


> Well in that case, a little red icon will be there on the bottom right. Right-click it and select configure. Then type in the team number there (44358) and that should be it. Make sure all icons show up. Thanks,
> 
> JAN



I am actually folding already...
But a the little red icon does not exist :/


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Keep on FOLDING!!!!! Take no prisoners!!!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yess*

Indeed, take no prisoners and continue folding! We are doing great as always but new souls would never hurt.

JAN


----------



## hells3000

I am not getting no time per frame, i see not movement in my folding I only see protein 1258 and stays the same.

I am not getting a single point


----------



## Marzeth

I am currently folding on m PS3 and the system has already finished 2 WU of 500,000 frames in one day and nearing completion of a 3rd 500,000 fram WU in 1 1/2 hours. It is awesome! It does 0.0507 seconds/frame!

I've also got a multiplayer-friend to join 44358 as he folds, he is called Gamefiend and we shuold see him pop-in shortly.


----------



## Jack Bauer

I'll join in on the folding I have a desktop and a laptop to fold with.


----------



## jancz3rt

Jack Bauer said:


> I'll join in on the folding I have a desktop and a laptop to fold with.



Great to hear  Keep it up guys. Here is the latest update:

*Date of last work unit 2007-03-29 12:10:57  
Active CPUs within 50 days 141  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 1107652
Work Unit Count 12421   
Team Ranking 508 of 56144*

BTW: MARZETH, amazing performance from you, great job. Thanks for your recruitment efforts as well.

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

*Date of last work unit 2007-04-01 13:16:40  
Active CPUs within 50 days 139  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 1123225
Work Unit Count 12493
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 503 of 57384*

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*500!!!*

We just reached *500th* position in the rankings!

Congrats to all and get this discussion going again guys!

JAN


----------



## Burgerbob

Holy Cow! im gonna remember to turn on my computer all the time now, leave it on at night and whatnot. Thats great!


----------



## fatdragon

ok i started folding on my laptop which has dual core but when i put display on the folding program it shows a black screen window so i dont know when the folding is going to finish


----------



## goosy22

stopped folding on my laptop... started on my PS3, cause i have nothing better to do with it right now (no good games) and it eats protein folds for breakfast ...


----------



## Ben

goosy22 said:


> stopped folding on my laptop... started on my PS3, cause i have nothing better to do with it right now (no good games) and it eats protein folds for breakfast ...



Whoa! Dood, nice work on getting that to work. How'd ya do it?


----------



## goosy22

Halian said:


> Whoa! Dood, nice work on getting that to work. How'd ya do it?



it's a built in option, as long as your firmware is updated to the latest version (i think 1.6x), they have an option to install it under the same menu that remote play and the playstation store are under... don't remember for sure as my PS3 isn't right in front of me...


----------



## Jet

goosy22, PS3s get quite a bit of PPD. How many hours a day are you running it?

Guys (and gals), lets pick it up! We're still hovering around 500, part of this is because our decreased PPD, some of it is because teams made from the PS3 are passing us with ultra high PPD.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

Latest update:

*Date of last work unit 2007-04-12 12:11:56  
Active CPUs within 50 days 134  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 1169166 
Work Unit Count 12744  
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 498 of 60105*

Guys for a more thorough update of HOW WELL COFO is doing, check out:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358

Also have a look here:

http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html

.. and remember KEEP ON FOLDING!







JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update:*

Latest update

*Date of last work unit 2007-04-15 13:15:33  
Active CPUs within 50 days 131  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 1181429
Work Unit Count 12820 
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 497 of 60782*

JAN


----------



## Jet

The Windows SMP Client is out, so all who have dual core, quad core, dual single core processors, or dual dual core processors are welcome to cash in on the increased PPD!


----------



## ADE

Jet said:


> The Windows SMP Client is out, so all who have dual core, quad core, dual single core processors, or dual dual core processors are welcome to cash in on the increased PPD!



WHAT DOES THAT MEAN??? WHERE DO I GET IT??? LINK??? PLEASE!!!


----------



## ADE

Is it safe though? I mean, if I DO get it, what are the chances my computer will crash??? 1 out of 10 please. 10 = worst


----------



## ETSA

Time for me to start up again.


----------



## Jet

It is safe. It is still in beta, so there might be a few issues to iron out. 

Download from here, the sixth one down:
http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html


----------



## Jet

I am running Windows SMP now. *Remember to run the batch file in the installation folder before starting up the client. You must enter both your computer username and password, which means that you need to put a password on your Windows user.*


----------



## ADE

Do I need to uninstall the graphical version first?


----------



## ADE

It wont work. I did everything you said, AND uninstalled the graphical. Makes no sense!


----------



## ADE

OK, now its working.


----------



## ADE

Yeah, another problem. "Work unit has an invalid address"
"error. attempt to get work failed" and then it just keeps retrying.


----------



## Jet

Did you run the install.bat file?

Look down this list:
http://forum.folding-community.org/ftopic18210.html


----------



## ADE

I dont get it, whats a install.bat? Link please?


----------



## Jet

1. Run the installer
2. Go to the folder where you installed it to, and double click on this:



3. Enter your user name, and then your password. As I said before, you _must_ have a password on your account to run SMP.


----------



## ADE

Its not there! wtf?


----------



## Jet

Which client did you download?


----------



## ADE

The one you told me to.


----------



## ADE

hello!? For the good of man kind would someone help me?


----------



## ADE

OK, I installed the file that I didn't have before. I STILL get this!


----------



## Jet

ADE said:


> OK, I installed the file that I didn't have before. I STILL get this!



Calm down ADE! It isn't like I live on CF.  It looks like you have had problems being assigned to a server. Set it to CPU ID 3, and see if that fixes your problem. To do that:

Create a shortcut, and under "target" after the quotation marks, type in "-config -local" (without the quotes).


----------



## Jet

Folding on a Dual or Quad core processor (or a server motherboard with two Single, Dual, or Quad core processors installed) 
(Windows SMP Client)

First off, make sure you have Microsoft .NET 2.0 installed (or later version).

Then, download the Windows SMP client from http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html. It is the 6th link down on the list; it is called *Windows 2000/XP/Vista SMP client console version*. Once downloaded, double click on the file you downloaded and run the setup. It is pretty straightforward, just continue to click next, and then finish. Once done, go to the folder where you installed the SMP Client. Look for the "install.bat" file located there.






*Note: You MUST have a password for your user in order to install this program. A blank password will not work*

Double click the install.bat file. *A box may pop up and ask if it should block this program; make sure to select allow.* Enter first your Windows username, your password, and then confirm your password.

Finally, double click the fah.exe file:





A DOS window will pop up and ask you these questions:



> User name [Anonymous]? *Your ComputerForum Username*
> Team Number [0]? *44358*
> Launch automatically at machine startup, installing this as a service (yes/no) [no]? *no*
> Use Internet Explorer Settings (no/yes) [no]? *yes*
> Use proxy (yes/no) [no]? *no*
> Allow receipt of work assignments and return of work results greater than
> 5MB in size (such work units may have large memory demands) (no/yes) [no]? *yes*
> Change advanced options (yes/no) [no]? *no*



Run the client; if you have any problems, post them up in this thread!


----------



## ADE

I did all of that. I reinstalled and everything! Now I got past that part, now it does nothing but say "Entering M.D." what does that mean???


----------



## ADE




----------



## Jet

if you entered the -config flag correctly, it should go through the configuration process. Does it?


----------



## ADE

Yeah, I'm not going to fold anymore. I cant get the thing to work. Its not worth the trouble. Good luck guys.


----------



## Jet

well, you could just use the normal client. It is times like these that I wish I could help you from my computer.


----------



## ADE

It always seams my computer rejects the MS-DOS versions.


----------



## Jet

ADE, do you have .NET 2.0 installed?


----------



## ADE

I had it installed a while ago.


----------



## Jet

Anyone with PS3s are welcomed to join our folding team!

If you are running a Core 2 Duo with two normal clients, please try out the SMP client! The SMP Client gets quite a bit of PPD.


----------



## jjsevdt

Do I need to leave the PS3 on or will it run while it's in standby?


----------



## Jet

I'm not exactly sure, but I believe you have to keep it on. It is well worth it, though, as it will bring in ~800PPD I believe if you keep it on the whole time.


----------



## Jet

I cannot stress this enough for Core 2 Duo users: At 3.2Ghz, people are seeing as much as *1800PPD* from a single Core 2 Duo processor running Windows SMP. Help support [email protected] and our team by switching over.


----------



## ADE

Which type and not for me.


----------



## CopperKid

is it possible to change the path that [email protected] uses for the information, like going from the desktop to my docs?


----------



## Jet

Just move the folder to the other location, and start it from there. At most, you may have to start another WU.


----------



## Cromewell

I've been running the SMP client for about a week now and it always hangs on 2% then discards the work and starts over, shoud I just delete the WU or is there something I can do to let it continue?


----------



## Jet

Hmm that's interesting. Did you allow the option to receive and send WUs larger than 5MB? 

I am assuming that people are working on large WUs; we've dropped from 5800PPD to 4800PPD!


----------



## Cromewell

At this point, I don't remember anymore. I think I left it at the defaults.


----------



## Cromewell

On a side note, the unit expired and the client got a new one which completed fine.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

Well well, long time since I wrote anything down here, so here I come. Anyway, I think that we need to revive the folding effort again. However, we are doing great as a team. Not so long ago, we were far beyond the 40,000 team rank and look at we stand now! If you know anyone with a *Playstation 3* , please convince them to fold for our team 44358. Thanks guys and KEEEP ON FOLDING!

Our current stats are as follows:*

Date of last work unit 2007-05-18 05:14:37  
Active CPUs within 50 days 123  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 1350986
Work Unit Count 13704
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 480 of 66335 *


JAN


----------



## Jet

As an update, *Superpetrik* has just passed *200,000 points!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yes*



Jet said:


> As an update, *Superpetrik* has just passed *200,000 points!!!!!!!!!1*



Great to hear! We are lucky to have a member like him help out. Many thanks to all of you guys already helping out.

JAN


----------



## Petrik_CZ

Finally  I have just enabled big WU on some of my linux servers with enough RAM, so I hope it will earn more points 



Jet said:


> As an update, *Superpetrik* has just passed *200,000 points!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## Jet

Congrats, again, to superpetrik! He is our first 1600PPD+ producer! I hope it will continue on into the future!


----------



## Jet

Yes! Finally I passed the 100,000 mark!


----------



## 12-Gauge

Just signed up! Go team!


----------



## Jet

Great! We can use the extra help!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update on status*

Hello guys, 

I am back from my period of inactivity and will start with the summary:

*Date of last work unit 2007-06-07 03:14:32  
Active CPUs within 50 days 111  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 1444215
Work Unit Count 14182
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 473 of 68909*

Very good perfomance, but I would like to see MORE CPUs folding for us. That said, still very impressive to be in the top 500!

P.S.: updated the following as well: http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

Common guys, we gotta keep the effort running and we *ARE RECRUTING* new members to our team. Anyone with an interest, click on the link in my sig. We look forward to seeing you there.

Please excuse the missing pictures. They will be back up today!

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

*Date of last work unit 2007-06-12 13:09:33  
Active CPUs within 50 days 106  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 1471171
Work Unit Count 14293
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 468 of 69565*

New members, read more here: http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about.html

JAN


----------



## Jack Bauer

I havent been folding cause I complety forgot about it.  But I will start folding on my laptop and when I build my new C2D desktop I'll start folding with that to.


----------



## Jet

When you build your C2D desktop, PM me and I'll help you through folding with the Windows SMP client.

To all of you: Those with Core 2 Duo processors, PM me if you want to support the team. I run my old Pentium D 820 at stock speeds, and still get between 650-800 PPD. Core 2 Duos (especially those with 4MB of cache) get well over 1000PPD when overclocked. Some have even seen the range of 1800PPD from one processor!


----------



## Jack Bauer

Jet said:


> When you build your C2D desktop, PM me and I'll help you through folding with the Windows SMP client.
> 
> To all of you: Those with Core 2 Duo processors, PM me if you want to support the team. I run my old Pentium D 820 at stock speeds, and still get between 650-800 PPD. Core 2 Duos (especially those with 4MB of cache) get well over 1000PPD when overclocked. Some have even seen the range of 1800PPD from one processor!



Ok thanks I will do that and I plan on overclocking it to.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

Here's the latest info for our team:

*Date of last work unit       2007-06-21 01:18:46
Active CPUs within 50 days 	101
Team Id 	44358
Grand Score 	1517701
Work Unit Count 	14561
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 	461 of 70544*

GET FOLDING PEOPLE! 

JAN


----------



## Petrik_CZ

1000 points per day? Thats a bit unfair if you consider my 29 CPUs (10 running 24/7) are doinng some 1300-1400 PPD.



Jet said:


> When you build your C2D desktop, PM me and I'll help you through folding with the Windows SMP client.
> 
> To all of you: Those with Core 2 Duo processors, PM me if you want to support the team. I run my old Pentium D 820 at stock speeds, and still get between 650-800 PPD. Core 2 Duos (especially those with 4MB of cache) get well over 1000PPD when overclocked. Some have even seen the range of 1800PPD from one processor!


----------



## Jet

Petrik_CZ said:


> 1000 points per day? Thats a bit unfair if you consider my 29 CPUs (10 running 24/7) are doinng some 1300-1400 PPD.



Well, it is just life . . Talk to them if you wish.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Well guys, I'm back. I just got a new isp. The few WU's I have had lately are from other comps with internet access. They only run 8-10 hours a day. But my new cell phone gives me internet access for my home comp. I see my daily ave starting to go back up. KEEP on FOLDING! Take NO prisoners!


----------



## AdmnPower

i had a computer laying around not doing anything and i was wondering what to do with it when i stumbled on this thread. So i thought, hey why not. I've been leaving in on round the clock now so it can just fold and fold and then fold some more.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Great thinking! I quit folding on my less than 1ghz comps because they aren't worth the $ electrically to just fold as they run for 6-10 days just for 1 unit.


----------



## AdmnPower

mine is a 1.8ghz sempron, i still live at home so i don't pay the electric bill, my parents probably hate me, i leave at least 2 computers on all the time sometimes as many as 4


----------



## MyCattMaxx

1.8 at most 3-4 days. HEHE on the power bill


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

Nice to see some healthy discussion guys. Here are the latest stats.

*Date of last work unit 2007-06-29 12:15:47  
Active CPUs within 50 days 105  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 1560202
Work Unit Count 14767
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 460 of 71527*

P.S.: Good job MYCATTMAXX and everyone else taking part 

JAN


----------



## Jet

If/when I get a macbook, I'll be able to run Windows (or mac) SMP on both of them. I don't know if I'll run it all the time with the macbook; it depends on temps.

We're nearing 450th!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cleric7x9

hmm protein misfolding eh? im working on my masters degree in biomedical sciences, i do a lot of work with protein misfolding.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*



Cleric7x9 said:


> hmm protein misfolding eh? im working on my masters degree in biomedical sciences, i do a lot of work with protein misfolding.



If you want, you can join our team or maybe add something to our guide 

JAN


----------



## Cleric7x9

jancz3rt said:


> If you want, you can join our team or maybe add something to our guide
> 
> JAN



i would be happy to contribute. there are a lot of pages in this thread, is everything i need to know on the first page?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Oh...*



Cleric7x9 said:


> i would be happy to contribute. there are a lot of pages in this thread, is everything i need to know on the first page?



Well, click on " [email protected] Team 44358 " in my signature or go here:

http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about.html

That's what I was talking about. Looking forward to seeing you on our team.

JAN


----------



## rbxslvr

I just started last night... but in the thread (from your sig) it says you can download EMIII and gives a couple of broken links.  Where can I actually get that?

And the 1,500,000... is that how many frames?   I've only gotten 400 or so by myself.

I might hook up my other 2 computers (both sucky laptops that I never use).  It's a great cause... I just don't want my room getting to hot 

I wish there was a way to hook up my 360 and original xbox too... (my original xbox may or may not be modded... cough cough)



PS:  I did notice that when the processor usage increases when the redraw method is called in the program, and, for instance, bringing up a different window and dragging it across the [email protected] GUI causes it to redraw several hundred times really fast... I did that and my processor usage shot up to 100%.  That is most definitely a programming issue with the GUI, and I can think of no way to stop it, because it needs to trigger the redraw method... I don't know who to tell though (it isn't that big of a deal thought... I can live)


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

Well, EMIII is still active but according to the author, he has been having issues with the host. Here's an alternative link (scroll down a little).

http://forum.folding-community.org/ftopic165-1050.html

As to the redraw issue, I have also come across it. However, on my other PC, that is no longer the case and redraws real fast.

JAN


----------



## Jet

Argh, I lost a 1523 point WU that was supposed to come in today. At least I have a graphics card that works now.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

How hard is it to start this and will it hurt my PC?


----------



## AdmnPower

you should supposidly see no performance difference, it's pretty easy, just download and install the program, pick a name and put in computer forum's team number. I opted to run it on a dedicated computer because i don't trust it to not hurt my performance.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yes*



INTELCRAZY said:


> How hard is it to start this and will it hurt my PC?



It's very easy, just click on the link in my signature and that will tell you all you need to know in terms of installing the software. That put aside, the performance will NOT be affected because the program only uses cycles that the PC does not currently need. In other words, only works when the PC is not used or when it is used slightly.

JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I noticed that we have a lot of Folding drop outs! What a shame! If people quit on something that soon, the rest of their life will be the same.

Keep kick'n A superpetrick!!!!!


----------



## Jughead

I will be folding with the computer in my sig when it gets here on thursday.


----------



## rbxslvr

See my sig for folding details.

speaking of it, is xbox modding a "no no" on these forums?  Not for illegal stuff like hoarding games that you rent of anything...  I plan to buy several and cluster them with linux, and I'll set up [email protected] on them for when I'm not using them.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

rbxslvr said:


> See my sig for folding details.
> 
> speaking of it, is xbox modding a "no no" on these forums?  Not for illegal stuff like hoarding games that you rent of anything...  I plan to buy several and cluster them with linux, and I'll set up [email protected] on them for when I'm not using them.



Talking about how to modding is a nono, But I don't think saying you have a modded one is wrong. I would like to see how they FOLD when you get it set up! 
Keep us in tune. Every bit helps and we have hungry teams coming up our A. We need every one we can get! My old team is in the top 75. I would like to see us a least in the top 100!


----------



## rbxslvr

MyCattMaxx said:


> Talking about how to modding is a nono, But I don't think saying you have a modded one is wrong. I would like to see how they FOLD when you get it set up!
> Keep us in tune. Every bit helps and we have hungry teams coming up our A. We need every one we can get! My old team is in the top 75. I would like to see us a least in the top 100!


I don't understand why I'm so competitive.

I'm actually installing linux on box #1 right now... I'm getting 2 more boxes from ebay sometime tomorrow (hopefully).  I just don't know how well the boxes will communicate with each other over a 100 mb connection  (the port on the xbox is 100, otherwise I'd love to get a 1000 router).  Anyway, I really have no experience in this at all, but that's what it is... a learning experience.

Still, those 3 boxes together is only 2 ghz... but it is CHEAP (especially if I buy non working boxes and fix 'em with my mad skillz )


I can't wait till the xbox becomes as obsolete as the Play Station (the original rectangle one, not the streamlined PS1... there is a difference).  $20 per node (aww yeah)


----------



## Jet

Jughead said:


> I will be folding with the computer in my sig when it gets here on thursday.



That sounds great! Consider running the SMP client; you could be getting 1000+  PPD off of your computer.


----------



## vonfeldt7

rbxslvr said:


> I don't understand why I'm so competitive.
> 
> I'm actually installing linux on box #1 right now... I'm getting 2 more boxes from ebay sometime tomorrow (hopefully).  I just don't know how well the boxes will communicate with each other over a 100 mb connection  (the port on the xbox is 100, otherwise I'd love to get a 1000 router).  Anyway, I really have no experience in this at all, but that's what it is... a learning experience.
> 
> Still, those 3 boxes together is only 2 ghz... but it is CHEAP (especially if I buy non working boxes and fix 'em with my mad skillz )
> 
> 
> I can't wait till the xbox becomes as obsolete as the Play Station (the original rectangle one, not the streamlined PS1... there is a difference).  $20 per node (aww yeah)



a 360 would be more productive (i think it has three 3.2 ghz processors?) and the ps3 even better, although...obviously those are more expensive)


----------



## MyCattMaxx

It's human nature to be competitive. I am always trying to get some other people to fold, But they all say no. But that's OK as they only leave their comps on for about 1 hour a day.


----------



## rbxslvr

vonfeldt7 said:


> a 360 would be more productive (i think it has three 3.2 ghz processors?) and the ps3 even better, although...obviously those are more expensive)


Yeah, but no one has broken the modding barrier with them (except DVD firmware mods on the 360... that's worthless for anyone actually modding for legit reasons though)


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

rbxslvr said:


> Yeah, but no one has broken the modding barrier with them (except DVD firmware mods on the 360... that's worthless for anyone actually modding for legit reasons though)



I saw a vid on YouTube with a 360 running Linux (Ubuntu I think).


----------



## rbxslvr

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> I saw a vid on YouTube with a 360 running Linux (Ubuntu I think).


I've seen videos, but I'm never really convinced by them.... many _could_ (I'm not saying they are) be fakes


----------



## jancz3rt

Nice to see NEW members.. GREAT! Keep it up guys and remember that a bit of competition never hurts. To us old members, great job as well. If only everyone would continue folding once they start.

Update:

*Date of last work unit 2007-07-07 14:15:46  
Active CPUs within 50 days 104  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 1596198
Work Unit Count 14933
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 462 of 72433*


JAN


----------



## [email protected]

I just started doing the folding... im not really sure how its helping, but if all you guys are doing it then i trust you. lol

just one question. about how much data i will be uploading/downloading?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Maybe around 20k as far as I know


----------



## [email protected]

sorry? 20k?

20k what?

and is that a day?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

The actual work file you download and send back is small, but it takes awhile for your comp to process it.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yes*

Basically said, the files you download and upload are very small. The cool thing however is the fact that the program downloads new work units only after it uploads the finished ones. Generally speaking, that happens once in two days.

P.S.: To answer your question in short, you are helping medical research into serious diseases such as Cancer etc.

JAN


----------



## [email protected]

yeah i found out that they are 1.5 to 2 meg.... but what i dont understand is how come its takes so long lol... i wouldnt really care if it used more of the processor

they should have a setting so that you can give it as much cpu usage as you want lol

oh and how quickly do you ppl get a WU done?  i go at 35 seconds a frame lol


----------



## MyCattMaxx

It is set at default to use all of the cpu that you are not using. Frame rates vary even on the same unit #. Processor speed is the most important thing, more ram does not help. My 1.7 gig takes twice as long as my 2.6 to process.

Keep on folding!  I see we are down to only 20 active folders.

BTW, With that dual core you have I think you can fold 2 units at the same time.


----------



## Jet

[email protected] said:


> yeah i found out that they are 1.5 to 2 meg.... but what i dont understand is how come its takes so long lol... i wouldnt really care if it used more of the processor
> 
> they should have a setting so that you can give it as much cpu usage as you want lol
> 
> oh and how quickly do you ppl get a WU done?  i go at 35 seconds a frame lol



Download the Windows SMP client, and then you will be getting much more Points per day


----------



## Jughead

Ok I want to start folding for CF but how do I set it up I looked at the sticky and it confuses me and I want to use both cores of my core 2.


----------



## rbxslvr

Jet said:


> Download the Windows SMP client, and then you will be getting much more Points per day


The _what_ now?


----------



## Jet

Folding on a Dual or Quad core processor (or a server motherboard with two Single, Dual, or Quad core processors installed) 
(Windows SMP Client)

First off, make sure you have Microsoft .NET 2.0 installed (or later version).

Then, download the Windows SMP client from http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html. It is the 6th link down on the list; it is called *Windows 2000/XP/Vista SMP client console version*. Once downloaded, double click on the file you downloaded and run the setup. It is pretty straightforward, just continue to click next, and then finish. Once done, go to the folder where you installed the SMP Client. Look for the "install.bat" file located there.







*Note: You MUST have a password for your user in order to install this program. A blank password will not work*

Double click the install.bat file. *A box may pop up and ask if it should block this program; make sure to select allow.* Enter first your Windows username, your password, and then confirm your password.

Finally, double click the fah.exe file:





A DOS window will pop up and ask you these questions:




> User name [Anonymous]? *Your ComputerForum Username*
> Team Number [0]? *44358*
> Launch automatically at machine startup, installing this as a service (yes/no) [no]? *no*
> Use Internet Explorer Settings (no/yes) [no]? *yes*
> Use proxy (yes/no) [no]? *no*
> Allow receipt of work assignments and return of work results greater than
> 5MB in size (such work units may have large memory demands) (no/yes) [no]? *yes*
> Change advanced options (yes/no) [no]? *no*



Run the client; if you have any problems, post them up in this thread!


----------



## [email protected]

do i have to use my computer forum username?

cos i dont like it lol

and how quickly do you do a  frame?


----------



## Impulse666

frames depend on both your computer and your work unit (WU) assigned. on one machine i get 24s/frame, on another i get 24min/frame. but for 24s i work 5000 frames, where as on the 24m i only have to work 500.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Just out of curiosity how must faster is the console version compared to the graphical?


----------



## Impulse666

the graphical can be minimized to the system tray, so i can imagine they are quite similar.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Impulse666 said:


> the graphical can be minimized to the system tray, so i can imagine they are quite similar.



I know that! I have been folding for several years. I just wondered if and how much faster it may be. Since I see some posts here stating as much.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Fold'n,Fold'n,Fold'n, Keep them comps a fold'd. Fold'n,Fold'n, Raw hide!


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

I'm back on with my main comp..


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Lord Of The Ming said:


> I'm back on with my main comp..



COOL!  We need points REAL BAD! We have been slipping lately. Welcome back! I just got my AMD back up and running! Bad caps in the PS.

BTW, Your sig reminds me of the boyscout oath. On my honor I will do my best to help the girl scouts get undressed!  LOL


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Great job, Guys and Gals! We almost hit 7,000 points yesterday.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Maxx made me bump this thread! he had his claws at my throat!


----------



## Fruitcake

hey guys i ran the program for about 36 hrs straight now and this is what i'm at...






how does that compare to y'all?


----------



## jancz3rt

Fruitcake said:


> hey guys i ran the program for about 36 hrs straight now and this is what i'm at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does that compare to y'all?



Heya, this is what the whole team is at 

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358

Thanks for joining in, as always, we appreciate it.

Here's the latest update since I was away from my PC for two weeks:

*Date of last work unit 2007-07-29 23:13:54  
Active CPUs within 50 days 104  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 1694634
Work Unit Count 15600 
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 461 of 75121*

JAN


----------



## Jet

Greetings everyone!

We need to pick up the pace just a bit. Right now, we're projected to lose 3 spots in the next 30 days. 

If you haven't been folding in a while, it would be great if you joined back in! 

*It would be great if 3 new people with Core 2 Duo/Quad processors to fold 24/7, or close to that. I will personally guide you through the steps to setting up the Windows SMP client. Just for your information, some people have been getting in the 2500+ per day from one single Core 2 Quad. Even just one of you would help enormously!*


----------



## rbxslvr

Jet said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> We need to pick up the pace just a bit. Right now, we're projected to lose 3 spots in the next 30 days.
> 
> If you haven't been folding in a while, it would be great if you joined back in!
> 
> *It would be great if 3 new people with Core 2 Duo/Quad processors to fold 24/7, or close to that. I will personally guide you through the steps to setting up the Windows SMP client. Just for your information, some people have been getting in the 2500+ per day from one single Core 2 Quad. Even just one of you would help enormously!*


I have not been folding with me laptops for a while... I'll get those set back up in the next few days... My friend is borrowing router.  They are fairly slow though... 1 is below 1 ghz, the other is 2.4 ghz


----------



## Jet

Every little thing helps though. Sounds great!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I am annoyed. I have 4 units that have been sent in and not credited for. And this is just on the comps I have here. I am not sure if the others are doing the same.


----------



## Fruitcake

MyCattMaxx said:


> I am annoyed. I have 4 units that have been sent in and not credited for. And this is just on the comps I have here. I am not sure if the others are doing the same.



i have at least 2 unaccounted for units


----------



## Impulse666

Check this protein out:






p3040_supervillin-03


----------



## Jet

MyCattMaxx said:


> I am annoyed. I have 4 units that have been sent in and not credited for. And this is just on the comps I have here. I am not sure if the others are doing the same.





Fruitcake said:


> i have at least 2 unaccounted for units



They were having some issues a while back...


----------



## Jet

Just a shout out, to thank all of the members who keep on folding! 

A big thanks to Superpetrik...Keep up the good work!


----------



## Impulse666

w00tz keep those compys foldin, and foldin, and foldin, and foldin...


How does Superpetrik have that many processors under his control? Are they his personally or does he run them on his work machines? Maybe he's an IT admin for a company and he put it on all the company computers. That'd make sense. If only more companies would do that. Think of all the spare processing power from 7PM - 7AM. Thousands of computers in a single building. I do hope one day [email protected] overcomes some immense milestone like finding a cure for cancer, and I can say I was part of that. Might even save a life one day.


----------



## Short Ram Air

should I fold two apps on my CPU, and one more on my GPU?


----------



## Jet

Just fold with one Windows SMP (Multiprocessor) Client. It will bring much more return, I believe, than one GPU Client and one CPU Client (The GPU Client requires a core for feeding it with data). You should be getting in the ball park of 800+ PPD if you fold 24/7.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Jet said:


> Just fold with one Windows SMP (Multiprocessor) Client. It will bring much more return, I believe, than one GPU Client and one CPU Client (The GPU Client requires a core for feeding it with data). You should be getting in the ball park of 800+ PPD if you fold 24/7.



I fold 24/7 on several machines. I do not get that PPD...And neither do you.  I see most doing about 100+ PPD. Superpetrik is running 18 comps and is av'n about 100 per day per comp.
In the last 7 days you have been showing 2 comps in action but I don't see you running anywhere near an 1600 PPD.  
If I am doing something wrong please clue me and Superpetrik what we need to do to up the ante.

BTW, Good job on the near 800 PPD on the 2 comps.


----------



## Jet

MyCattMaxx said:


> I fold 24/7 on several machines. I do not get that PPD...And neither do you.  I see most doing about 100+ PPD. Superpetrik is running 18 comps and is av'n about 100 per day per comp.
> In the last 7 days you have been showing 2 comps in action but I don't see you running anywhere near an 1600 PPD.
> If I am doing something wrong please clue me and Superpetrik what we need to do to up the ante.
> 
> BTW, Good job on the near 800 PPD on the 2 comps.



It is all about the SMP Client and folding with 4MB cache Core 2 Duo processors that are overclocked into the 3Ghz+ range. Believe it or not, some Core 2 Duos are getting 1600+PPD from one processor alone (overclocked). 

Right now, I have been running a Pentium D 820 (not a lot of cache), at stock, in addition to a Pentium III 1Ghz computer that puts out a WU every few weeks. I had been hesitant to fold with my macbook, as I was seeing 85C load temps with folding, but I got a program called "coolbook" for $10, and now load on [email protected] is around 58-63C (coolbook allows you to change the Vcore, which I've dropped from 1.23 to 1.01), which I deem reasonable, as my desktop is at that same range 24/7. My macbook is only a 1.83Ghz Core Duo, which only has 2MB shared, so I'm looking at around 600 more PPD from that. 

With my desktop I've been  having a bit of problems, and haven't kept track. It seems like maybe I need a client reinstall, as it stops for a while at a percent, from what I can see. It is mostly unmonitored. I'll be checking in on it sometime the next few days, and maybe I can get a bit more out of it. It doesn't seem to be cranking out like it should, because most of the WUs come up as getting between 500 and 800 PPD, with 640PPD being the usual amount.

All that goes to say, if you can fold with the SMP client, you can get quite a bit of PPD from it! Core 2 Quads are an extreme scenario, with overclocking, getting ~2500PPD. Ah, if I had extra money lying around, I'd ditch my Pentium D for a Core 2 Quad, and then have 3 decent SMP clients: a Q6600, a PD 820, and my 1.83 Core Duo. Alas


----------



## Jet

Hey all! 
Just a reminder, you can keep track of our team stats if you visit this link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Hey I just set up for Dual core, I need a way to monitor....

I have EMIII operating, I have restarted the PC, both processes are running, and CPU Usage =100%.... It's not moving, is there something I am not doing? I have boxes 1 and 2 displayed for both cores in  EMIII

Thanks


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Jet said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> We need to pick up the pace just a bit. Right now, we're projected to lose 3 spots in the next 30 days.
> 
> If you haven't been folding in a while, it would be great if you joined back in!
> 
> *It would be great if 3 new people with Core 2 Duo/Quad processors to fold 24/7, or close to that. I will personally guide you through the steps to setting up the Windows SMP client. Just for your information, some people have been getting in the 2500+ per day from one single Core 2 Quad. Even just one of you would help enormously!*



Wish Granted!! An E6850 and P4 541


----------



## Short Ram Air

INTELCRAZY said:


> Wish Granted!! An E6850 and P4 541



I'll be folding on 3.2GHz about 18/7... as long as I'm not gaming.


when I get my new setup (prolly a 2900XTX and the latest quad core + 4~GB DDR3) I'll fold a lot


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Short Ram Air said:


> I'll be folding on 3.2GHz about 18/7... as long as I'm not gaming.
> 
> 
> when I get my new setup (prolly a 2900XTX and the latest quad core + 4~GB DDR3) I'll fold a lot



If I put it up at 3.8-4.0Ghz, it will fly then.... I should do that...  I would like to really get some points on the board


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

As an update:

*Date of last work unit 2007-08-26 12:16:27  
Active CPUs within 50 days 101  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 1832017
Work Unit Count 16197
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 461 of 78406*

JAN


----------



## Jet

INTELCRAZY said:


> If I put it up at 3.8-4.0Ghz, it will fly then.... I should do that...  I would like to really get some points on the board



Just remember, for those of you who are overclocking, that [email protected] needs total stability. What is stable at benchmarking might not be stable with [email protected]


----------



## brian

hey, i have been doing this for 36 hr. and it does not show me as doing anything. is this ok?


----------



## Jet

You mean on the stats website? Or on the client? If you haven't showed up on the website, that's fine. You don't show up until you have done a Work Unit (WU), and WUs usually take a few days, depending on the WU and your computer. Slower computers will take around 4+ days or so before finishing a WU.


----------



## brian

o ok. got you. thanks


----------



## Jet

Folding on a Dual or Quad core processor (or a server motherboard with two Single, Dual, or Quad core processors installed) 
(Windows SMP Client)

First off, make sure you have Microsoft .NET 2.0 installed (or later version).

Then, download the Windows SMP client from http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html. It is the 6th link down on the list; it is called *Windows 2000/XP/Vista SMP client console version*. Once downloaded, double click on the file you downloaded and run the setup. It is pretty straightforward, just continue to click next, and then finish. Once done, go to the folder where you installed the SMP Client. Look for the "install.bat" file located there.







*Note: You MUST have a password for your user in order to install this program. A blank password will not work*

Double click the install.bat file. *A box may pop up and ask if it should block this program; make sure to select allow.* Enter first your Windows username, your password, and then confirm your password.

Finally, double click the fah.exe file:





A DOS window will pop up and ask you these questions:




Run the client; if you have any problems, post them up in this thread!


----------



## Jet

Congratulations to *Marzeth*, who has just broken *100,000 points*! Welcome to the 100k club, *Marzeth!*


----------



## Jet

You guys rock! 

28 active users, up from 18 a few days ago . Also, an average of 6300PPD, and it is going to keep rising!


----------



## Dilbert

Jet said:


> You guys rock!
> 
> 28 active users, up from 18 a few days ago . Also, an average of 6300PPD, and it is going to keep rising!



 I forgot about installing [email protected] but I got it running on my laptop now and when I get my desktop up and running I will be folding with that to.


----------



## Jet

awesome. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jet

Guess what, guys! Today was the first time ever that we have one of each type of folder. Ie,* one 1600+, one 1200-1600, one 800-1200, two 400-800, two 200-400, four 100-200, and 19 1-100, for an overall average of over 7000!!!! We have a total of 30 active folders, which is 13 more than a week ago. Great job, everyone! Keep it up.*


----------



## Impulse666

Jet said:


> Guess what, guys! Today was the first time ever that we have one of each type of folder. Ie,* one 1600+, one 1200-1600, one 800-1200, two 400-800, two 200-400, four 100-200, and 19 1-100, for an overall average of over 7000!!!! We have a total of 30 active folders, which is 13 more than a week ago. Great job, everyone! Keep it up.*



w00t party time! 

*dances*


----------



## oscaryu1

...Could "older" computers help too? I don't mind leaving my 200MHz on 24/7...


----------



## Jet

oscaryu1 said:


> ...Could "older" computers help too? I don't mind leaving my 200MHz on 24/7...



It could, but the power per watt is so low, it hardly is worth it. You'd have to get deadlineless WUs, because it would take so long, ie, maybe a month a WU.


----------



## oscaryu1

Ah... what would be the recommend "minimum" specifications?


----------



## Jet

oscaryu1 said:


> Ah... what would be the recommend "minimum" specifications?



I wouldn't run anything much less than a 1Ghz Pentium 3 (which I am running).


----------



## brian

wow. i just notesed. some one may have posted this but you can run it on your ps3. have mine all set up! lets see how fast it is


----------



## Emperor_nero

brianmay27 said:


> wow. i just notesed. some one may have posted this but you can run it on your ps3. have mine all set up! lets see how fast it is




That's great! Thanks for your help. The PS3's can really kick out PPD.


----------



## brian

lol. but for the kick i get the cooling and the ps3 energy bill


----------



## Jet

Greetings!

Congrats people on a new record: 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358


----------



## Jet

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358

We are in 449th place! Congrats everyone! 

As well, I have broken 150k! 

We're sticking around the 7000s range, maybe one of these days we'll hit 8000PPD!


----------



## Jet

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358

There's for 8000+PPD!!!


----------



## Kesava

me personnally, i spend lots of time on the computer and wouldnt mind the program using a lot more recources

there is a thing in the settings that allows you to change the cpu usage, but it still isnt enough

i cant really explain this well,

but i would rather that i was able to let it use up more recources and get done faster lol


----------



## Jet

It all depends how much you are using the computer. If you had it using much more, you'd notice a whole lot more slow down.


----------



## jimmymac

did you get my PM with regards to the error setting up the SMP on vista x64?


----------



## Jet

Yes, I did. Life's been crazy . I'm going to find what I can find about it. In the mean time, you can fold using 4 normal clients if you wish.


----------



## Jet

http://forum.folding-community.org/ftopic21098.html
http://fahwiki.net/index.php/How_do_I_install_the_SMP_Console_client_in_Windows_Vista?
That should help you! Read the first one first.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Common!*

Hey guys,

let's *pick up *on folding! We are doing great .. so recruit more so that we could do even better.

Here's an update:

*Date of last work unit 2007-09-30 12:13:59  
Active CPUs within 50 days 120  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 2085890
Work Unit Count 17446
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 447 of 82193*

*ONE BIG CONGRATS ON GETTING 2,000,000 !!!!!!*


JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*Bumpy dumpy *

Common guys. Let's pick this up!

JAN


----------



## CopperKid

i know that i have left my laptop (centrino duo 2 ghz) folding for 3 days straight like this weekend and thats using both cores with the only thing running
pretty well i am always folding unless im playing something like half life 2 where i want all the cpu power i can get


----------



## addle_brains

I found two old computers at work, so i installed debian on them both and they are now dedicated folding machines. So I'm folding 3 times


----------



## Emperor_nero

addle_brains said:


> I found two old computers at work, so i installed debian on them both and they are now dedicated folding machines. So I'm folding 3 times



Great! Glad to hear it. But you might want to check with your boss to make sure it's alright. 

Do you know what kind of CPUs are in them?


----------



## addle_brains

I don't think they'll have a problem, they were to be written off anyway, and they aren't compatible with the departmental build. They're not great, a PII and a PIII, but it's better than nothing.

Update: Ok, so i come back a week later and the PII is 26% through the first WU and the PIII is about 16%. I don't really mind though.


----------



## mep916

Hey guys. Joined the team last night. I installed the 5.03 software package. It's working great, so far. 

I've been told that using the SMP client is more productive. I'm not really sure which SMP software package to install. I'd like a GUI version, if possible. Any advice/suggestions? 

Thanks. 

BTW, I'm running Vista Ultimate x32


----------



## jancz3rt

*heya*

Hey, did you manage to install the SMP version? IF not, please let me know and I will let you know .. although I will have to do a bit of research myself. Great to see you join in. KEEP IT UP!

Latest update:

*Date of last work unit 2007-10-24 12:20:21  
Active CPUs within 50 days 114  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 2214039 
Work Unit Count 18059
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 441 of 84531*

Note that our team page has been updated as well.

JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Yup, I finally broke 100,000


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Seems to be no interest in this here anymore. After my units finish I will go back to my old team.


----------



## salman

I'm sure there's regular posters on this forum that aren't folding, maybe we need to prmote this more, I'm folding 99% of the time while I'm on my comp. Maybe to increase morale (if thats the right word) we should a competitiion or something similar.


----------



## Jet

And the competition can't be anything based on points, because superpetrik would win every one. Maybe, say, the most recruits that stayed longer than a month?

Finally, my main folder should be back up running sometime this weekend or early next . That should be fun!


----------



## memory

Hey guys, I just started folding tonight.  I joined the team 44358.  So far no frames completed out of 1500.  I didn't realize how slow it was going to be.  How can I tell how many points I have earned?  I have a Pentium D processor.  Is that considered a dual core?  How do I fold on both cores?  

I also have another computer that I do not use for anything so I will start folding on that one to.  It only has a pentium 3 processor but that would be one more to add to the team.


----------



## Jet

memory, I had your exact setup (Pentium D 820 and a Pentium 3) for quite some time, so I should be able to help you there.

Are you folding 24/7 on the Pentium D 820? If so, download the Windows SMP Client. 

Instructions are here: http://www.computerforum.com/754116-post1686.html

If you run your Pentium D 820 24/7 with the SMP client, you should be getting around 600 to 750 Points Per Day (PPD). Each Work Unit (WU) is usually worth 1760 points, and takes around 2-3 days to complete. 

If you run your Pentium D 820 24/7 with two normal clients, expect around 400PPD total. 

As far as your Pentium 3 is concerned; Pentium 3s are actually quite good folders. With my 1Ghz, I get/got around 80 to 100PPD. If you need any help, don't hesitate to contact me!

 ---------------------

On another note, I just installed an E4500 in my desktop. At stock speeds (which it won't be at very long, no doubt), it just did a 19 minute frame, or in other words around 1200+ PPD. Keep folding!


----------



## spanky

Can I select a team to fold for with my PS3? I don't have hardline internet yet so I haven't really checked into it.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Is still folding on 3 comps.
24/7 on my P4 rig
When my laptop is on it's folding and when my homeserver is on it's folding as well.
I'm hoping to have my linux machine folding in the near future.


----------



## oscaryu1

Jet said:


> memory, I had your exact setup (Pentium D 820 and a Pentium 3) for quite some time, so I should be able to help you there.
> 
> Are you folding 24/7 on the Pentium D 820? If so, download the Windows SMP Client.
> 
> Instructions are here: http://www.computerforum.com/754116-post1686.html
> 
> If you run your Pentium D 820 24/7 with the SMP client, you should be getting around 600 to 750 Points Per Day (PPD). Each Work Unit (WU) is usually worth 1760 points, and takes around 2-3 days to complete.
> 
> If you run your Pentium D 820 24/7 with two normal clients, expect around 400PPD total.
> 
> As far as your Pentium 3 is concerned; Pentium 3s are actually quite good folders. With my 1Ghz, I get/got around 80 to 100PPD. If you need any help, don't hesitate to contact me!
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> On another note, I just installed an E4500 in my desktop. At stock speeds (which it won't be at very long, no doubt), it just did a 19 minute frame, or in other words around 1200+ PPD. Keep folding!



P3's? How good is an P3 400MHz / 500MHz / 700MHz? I have some of these I don't use...


----------



## Jet

theresthatguy said:


> Can I select a team to fold for with my PS3? I don't have hardline internet yet so I haven't really checked into it.



Yes, you can! It would be great to have a PS3 on the team.



> Is still folding on 3 comps.
> 24/7 on my P4 rig
> When my laptop is on it's folding and when my homeserver is on it's folding as well.
> I'm hoping to have my linux machine folding in the near future.



Thanks for the help!



> P3's? How good is an P3 400MHz / 500MHz / 700MHz? I have some of these I don't use...



There's a certain point where you have to ask the question "is it worth the power bill to keep running these?" I'd say the 700Mhz would be worth it, maybe, but the 400 and 500 would be a bit slow.


----------



## memory

Jet, right now I am running the graphical client.  Do I have to stop that one to use the SMP client?  Right now I have 867 of 1500 completed and it does not show any points for me.  

I don't plan on running the pentium D 24/7 but I will with the Pentium 3.


----------



## Jet

memory said:


> Jet, right now I am running the graphical client.  Do I have to stop that one to use the SMP client?  Right now I have 867 of 1500 completed and it does not show any points for me.
> 
> I don't plan on running the pentium D 24/7 but I will with the Pentium 3.



How many hours a day are you going to be running it? Unless you are going to run the Pentium D over, say, 16 hours a day, you'll have a hard time meeting the deadlines for the SMP Client.


----------



## Jet

I'm glad to announce that, after a few hours of overclocking, I am now running an Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 at 3.0Ghz. Basically, what that means, is that now, add nearly 1700PPD to the current PPD under "Jet". And, an extra 1700PPD under "Computer Forum


----------



## memory

Well, I just completed 1500 of 1500 frames.  Now it says couldn't get work instructions.  What does that mean?  It does not show that I completed a working unit.

Everything is working now, I completed a working unit, but how come I am not showing up on the team list?  And I still have 0 points.


----------



## Jet

It takes a few hours for points to normally show up on the stats sites, and it takes longer than that for a new member, I believe. But, I do believe you are there now!

EDIT: Great to see a PS3 out there!


----------



## oscaryu1

One question, how good are celeron's at [email protected]?


----------



## memory

I am showing up on the team list now.  I don't understand something.  Some of the members on list have completed 2 or 3 working units but only have a score of 2.  Why is that?

Also, I plan on buying a new computer probably after christmas when the prices drop.  It will probably be a Intel Q6600 so I will really be folding then


----------



## Jet

oscaryu1 said:


> One question, how good are celeron's at [email protected]?



It depends which celeron, and many other factors! The best way to tell is to try it for a week 



memory said:


> I am showing up on the team list now.  I don't understand something.  Some of the members on list have completed 2 or 3 working units but only have a score of 2.  Why is that?
> 
> Also, I plan on buying a new computer probably after christmas when the prices drop.  It will probably be a Intel Q6600 so I will really be folding then



Nice! Looks like I might have some competition afterall


----------



## memory

I have a Pentium D that I am folding on now and I want to fold on both cores.  My question is can I start folding on both cores after I have been folding for a few days now?

Also if I uninstalled the program and reinstalled, would I lose all my progress and have to start over?


----------



## mep916

memory said:


> I have a Pentium D that I am folding on now and I want to fold on both cores.  My question is can I start folding on both cores after I have been folding for a few days now?
> 
> Also if I uninstalled the program and reinstalled, would I lose all my progress and have to start over?



To fold using both cores, you need to download and install the 5.91 SMP Client. The "readme.txt" file should serve as your installation instructions. 

Make sure you run both the install.bat and the fah.exe files as an administrator. 

I don't think you'll lose any progress.


----------



## Quentin_T

mep916 said:


> To fold using both cores, you need to download and install the 5.91 SMP Client. The "readme.txt" file should serve as your installation instructions.
> 
> Make sure you run both the install.bat and the fah.exe files as an administrator.
> 
> I don't think you'll lose any progress.



Why am I always folding? I thought it was an idle only thing?
Both cores, maxed out the whole time...

Of course the info for dual cores is a bit out date, using the console versions with electron microsocope III.

How do I stop them?

Bah, should have ignored the post and kept it running as it was... The info was right... now how the hell do I get both cores going?


----------



## Jet

That's the whole concept of folding: If the programs you're running need 10% of the processor/s, then [email protected] will take the other 90%. If they all of a sudden need 15%, then it will cut back to 85. Basically, your processor will be running at 100% the whole time.

It was worth it to switch to the Windows SMP Client, like mep916 suggested. I'll be glad to help you. First off, read this:

http://www.computerforum.com/704802-post1650.html


----------



## Quentin_T

Jet said:


> That's the whole concept of folding: If the programs you're running need 10% of the processor/s, then [email protected] will take the other 90%. If they all of a sudden need 15%, then it will cut back to 85. Basically, your processor will be running at 100% the whole time.
> 
> It was worth it to switch to the Windows SMP Client, like mep916 suggested. I'll be glad to help you. First off, read this:
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/704802-post1650.html



I did that, and It was only folding on 1 core.  Is there a way to pause? that way when i play a game it doesn't lag me?  My original setup of the double console seems to be working on both cores, is there a real difference in the smp client?


----------



## memory

For some reason it shows that I have completed 3 working units but I have only completed 2.  Why is that?

So if I uninstall and reinstall the program, I will not lose all of my progress?  What about if I start using the SMP Client?


----------



## mep916

Quentin_T said:


> I did that, and It was only folding on 1 core.  Is there a way to pause? that way when i play a game it doesn't lag me?  My original setup of the double console seems to be working on both cores, is there a real difference in the smp client?



If you exit the program (SMP Client) to play games, you can restart the program from the last checkpoint.



memory said:


> For some reason it shows that I have completed 3 working units but I have only completed 2.  Why is that?



Can you post a screenshot of your progress? Is your FAH username "memory?"



memory said:


> So if I uninstall and reinstall the program, I will not lose all of my progress?  What about if I start using the SMP Client?



At worst, you will lose the progress of the current WU. All previous WUs will remain completed. Don't worry, the SMP client is super fast! You'll catch up very quickly.


----------



## memory

My username is Phillip_Graf.  Here is a screenshot:
http://s170.photobucket.com/albums/u249/clarke_017/?action=view&current=fah.jpg


----------



## spanky

My PS3 is a folding monster.


----------



## mep916

theresthatguy said:


> My PS3 is a folding monster.



I'll bet. What's your stats so far?


----------



## spanky

It only takes like 6 hrs for one WU.


----------



## mep916

theresthatguy said:


> It only takes like 6 hrs for one WU.



Wow! I'm @ about 15 hrs. per WU. That's awesome! Keep it up.  

What's your username? Mine? mep916...of course.


----------



## spanky

theresthatguy, it's been doing these larger WU's last couple times which take about 10 hrs.


----------



## mep916

theresthatguy said:


> theresthatguy, it's been doing these larger WU's last couple times which take about 10 hrs.



That's good. I'm glad you put your skepticism behind. lol. Those guys at Stanford are pretty smart. I'm sure the distributed computing will produce some beneficial results!


----------



## spanky

Meh, honestly I don't really care if it helps or not. I really just do it to get a better score than other CF members


----------



## mep916

theresthatguy said:


> Meh, honestly I don't really care if it helps or not. I really just do it to get a better score than other CF members




ha ha. Fair enough.


----------



## oscaryu1

Same here lolz  

I dont get it! I've been running [email protected] on my PIII 700MHz and it's still @ 0/500! ?!?!? What the heck? 

For 2 hours that is!


----------



## oscaryu1

theresthatguy said:


> theresthatguy, it's been doing these larger WU's last couple times which take about 10 hrs.



I wonder why... Lol  (QX6800)


----------



## spanky

oscaryu1 said:


> I wonder why... Lol  (QX6800)



I'm actually talking about my PS3. I never got [email protected] working correctly on my PC.


----------



## mep916

oscaryu1 said:


> Same here lolz
> 
> I dont get it! I've been running [email protected] on my PIII 700MHz and it's still @ 0/500! ?!?!? What the heck?
> 
> For 2 hours that is!



Be patient, Oscar. It really is for a good cause.


----------



## memory

Hey guys, could you help me out?  Could you tell me how to fold using both cores?  I downloaded the SMP client but I could not get it figured out.


----------



## mep916

memory said:


> Hey guys, could you help me out?  Could you tell me how to fold using both cores?  I downloaded the SMP client but I could not get it figured out.



Click here for detailed installation instructions if you're running Vista. YOU MUST follow each step carefully. As I said before, run the install.bat and fah.exe files as an administrator.

If you're running XP, click here or here. Reply to this post if you continue to have problems.


----------



## Quentin_T

How do you monitor the smp client?

Use EM III?


----------



## mep916

Quentin_T said:


> How do you monitor the smp client?
> 
> Use EM III?



Download FahMon.


----------



## spanky

I now have [email protected] running on my X6800, P4, and PS3. Watch out Jet and Mep916.


----------



## mep916

Right on, Guy! I'll have meh PS3 runnin' Dec 25.  You'll have a steady lead by then.


----------



## Jet

Eh, I'll believe it when I see it! That is, once you break the 1600PPD barrier 

And I believe that mep should have more PPD that I do....(hint )

My sorry little macbook hasn't put in a WU for quite some time right now. I got some variations in the WUs, and no longer am getting the 1760 pointers all the time.


----------



## spanky

Jet do suggest I use the SMP client on my X6800 or double normal clients?


----------



## CopperKid

Wow is it just me or did out team ranking (439 of 88928 )
just jump big time?


----------



## spanky

I I think we've been holding around this spot for a while.

I just noticed that someone has a PS3 running under the name PS3, look like they don't want credit for their WU's


----------



## CopperKid

ohhh right i thhink i got it confused with my ranking haha 

thanks


----------



## spanky

It's all good copperkid.


----------



## CopperKid

Yes,Yes it is theresthatguy


----------



## spanky

Is there another proper way to shut down SMP client then just X-ing it out? Every time I do (usually cause I need to shut down my PC) it doesn't work right next time I start it. I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling without restarting and I can't get it to run properly. I'm kind of getting tired of dealing with it. I am thinking about just waiting till a final version of it is released.


----------



## spanky

*cough, cough*


----------



## spanky

I'm having too much fun! Sweet Victory for a day.




Jet, what happened to you man? and Superpetrik, what happened to him?


----------



## mep916

theresthatguy said:


> Sweet Victory for a day.



Barely.


----------



## spanky

mep916 said:


> Barely.



, Winning is winning.


----------



## Jet

At my highest, I got 2700PPD, so you still have a while to go .


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Woo hoo top 20!


----------



## mep916

theresthatguy said:


> , Winning is winning.



Hey, we're all winners right? We're contributing to a great cause! 

*Buys another PS3 just to beat theresthatguy*


----------



## Jet

Important:

If you want to fold with the Windows SMP Client (or are), use this: http://distributed.org.ua/forum/index.php?showtopic=1149

It is claimed to provide a 9-10% increase in performance for dual cores. I believe you'd have to run two SMP clients on a Q6600 to get the same benefit. I've seen a performance increase, so far around 60PPD (though I'm using the computer right now).

EDIT: My increase is showing at around 1825PPD from 1700PPD for an E4500 at 3.0Ghz. That's roughly a 7% increase.


----------



## spanky

I haven't really noticed. Maybe I haven't been paying enough attention.

Edit: I read on extreme overclockers forum that running SMP on Linux VM was faster than the windows client. I tried to verify and I was only getting 300 point WUs. Maybe I missed something?


----------



## Jet

theresthatguy said:


> I haven't really noticed. Maybe I haven't been paying enough attention.
> 
> Edit: I read on extreme overclockers forum that running SMP on Linux VM was faster than the windows client. I tried to verify and I was only getting 300 point WUs. Maybe I missed something?



So you're running SMP on Linux? If you downloaded the Linux SMP Client, you should be getting 1000-2000 point WUs. Do you have a quad core or dual core? Most likely this program will only help with dual cores.

Last night, I averaged 13:00 minute frames. So, that's ~1950PPD compared to the previous 1720PPD (~13.4% increase). While I also have a new windows installation, not all of that can be attributed to the windows installation.


----------



## Jet

Congrats mep!

2800+PPD...quite an acheivement. You have more potential than I do now. (My max is 2700 roughly)


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> Congrats mep!



Thanks Jet. How do I check my stats over a 24 hour period?


----------



## PabloTeK

Well I've now set-up my Optiplex file server as a folding machine as well with it's single core 3800+, it's on most of the day so the points should help.


----------



## mep916

The points will help. Our team is doing well right now.


----------



## spanky

Jet said:


> So you're running SMP on Linux? If you downloaded the Linux SMP Client, you should be getting 1000-2000 point WUs. Do you have a quad core or dual core? Most likely this program will only help with dual cores.
> 
> Last night, I averaged 13:00 minute frames. So, that's ~1950PPD compared to the previous 1720PPD (~13.4% increase). While I also have a new windows installation, not all of that can be attributed to the windows installation.



Yeah I'm pretty sure I downloaded the linux smp client and iwas only getting like 200 point WU's maybe I messed something uP? I'm not running it anymore but I still have teh VM if i want to use it for whatever.


----------



## Jet

ARGH! 

EoC Stats has changed their stats colors. Now, it is:
Red: 3000+
Dark Red: 1500+
Yellow: 750+
Green: 400+
Blue: 200+
Teal: 100+
Purple: 50+
Black: 1+
Grey: 0

EDIT: They have changed again

Red: 6000+
Dark Red: 3000+
Yellow: 1500+
Green: 800+
Blue: 400+
Light Blue: 200+
Purple: 100+
Black: 0+


----------



## Kesava

man it folds so slow.

i have plently of recources to spare...

is there any way to speed it up?

on the FAH downloads page there are the GPU folding clients.

will they fold much faster?

and will they work with an 8800 GT?

i know it doesnt matter, but i want to see myself getting lots of WUs done. ahha


----------



## CopperKid

i may be wrong, but last i heard gpu folding only worked on ati radeon X-series


----------



## Kesava

yeah thats correct.

i dont understand why.

dont more people have nvidia cards?

so wouldnt it be better to make it compatible with them? lol


----------



## mep916

Our team is doing horrible right now. What the hell happened to everyone? Jet, are you still folding? On the team list, it appears that most of the original members are no longer folding, and only a handful are making a real contribution.

I'd really like our team to get close to the Top 300 by the end of next year. Those of you with PS3's can make an incredible contribution. Let's get this team back on track!


----------



## Kesava

ill start folding when they either make a gpu client compatible with nvidia or when i get a new cpu. whichever comes first.


----------



## mep916

Kuzba said:


> ill start folding when they either make a gpu client compatible with nvidia or when i get a new cpu. whichever comes first.



Right on, Kuzba. In the meantime, I can try and help you get that 5.03 client runnin', if you're interested.


----------



## Kesava

my cpu hates it. it gets really really hot for some reason. like up to 60 degrees if im doing something else at the same time.

and i really dont like letting my cpu run that high.


----------



## CopperKid

would it be worth folding using a ati x1400 on the imb lenovo t60


----------



## Kesava

worth? anything that can run the program will be great for CF.

so if the client is compatible with your gfx card or system then yes.


----------



## mep916

CopperKid said:


> would it be worth folding using a ati x1400 on the imb lenovo t60



Yes, I think so. If you haven't already, read through the ATi FAQ's at the Stanford website. I've never ran a GPU client, so if you set it up, post your progress in this thread. I'm curious to see how it goes. 



Kuzba said:


> worth? anything that can run the program will be great for CF.



That's right. Anyone else with a compatible ATi card should consider running the client as well. Every processor makes a difference.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Guys!*

*Guys, we gotta pick up our efforts!*

*CONGRATS TO ALL WHO ARE TAKING PART AND PLEASE GET RECRUITING!*

Here's what we have managed to achieve:

*Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 2819824
Work Unit Count 19889 
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 411 of 95219 
Home Page http://www.computerforum.com*







JAN


----------



## Kesava

well im 2 hours away from finishing my 3rd WU ahha

and im trying to get the downstairs computer to fold.

most of the time it says "cannot connect to the work server"

but anyway. it seems to be working with the console version.


----------



## salman

My internet comp is always folding when on sempron sckt 754 2ghz, 6hrs a day,
hopefully should be getting internet on the compy in my siggy soon so i'll run it on that aswell.


----------



## CopperKid

alright well then in that case i guess ill try out that link for folding using the gpu, i wonder if my lappy will get much hotter haha oh well only one way to find out right?

if i end up folding using the gpu and i want to then play a game would it act the same way that it does with the cpu?

...im lost...


----------



## mep916

CopperKid said:


> if i end up folding using the gpu and i want to then play a game would it act the same way that it does with the cpu?



I usually shut down the client when running games and restart the client when I'm finished. You'll see a huge drop in (gaming) performance if you attempt to run any client while gaming. Browsing the internet, using Office apps, basically anything that's not CPU intensive can run while the client is active.


----------



## CopperKid

yea thats what i do too, but i stiill cant figure out the gpu folding client...


----------



## mep916

CopperKid said:


> yea thats what i do too, but i stiill cant figure out the gpu folding client...



I'd like to help you out, but I've never used the GPU client. If you haven't already, search Google for some answers. Click here for a related search.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Great*

Happy to see the thread back on track and alive as it should be! Keep it up guys, we are heading in the right direction!

JAN


----------



## Kesava

we are back to 412th place...

im about to finish a WU.

i want to run my system 24/7 but i have unsolved hardware problems and dont like leaving my computer unattended cos it half turns off. haha.


----------



## mep916

Kuzba said:


> we are back to 412th place...



Yeah, we slipped a few spots.  If we had ONE MORE PS3 owner (*cough* INTELCRAZY *cough* hpi *cough*) folding when idle, we'd easily break 400 and hold our position. 



Kuzba said:


> im about to finish a WU.
> 
> i want to run my system 24/7 but i have unsolved hardware problems and dont like leaving my computer unattended cos it half turns off. haha.



It's awesome that you've continued to fold despite your PC problems. That's dedication. Nice job, Kuzba.


----------



## Kesava

ive given up folding on the old 733 mhz system. because it has never finished a WU and probably never well. reason being, its not actually mine and my mums boyfriend doesnt like it being on much. and it takes like 15 straight days to finish a WU anyway...

as soon as i get a job im gonna fold on

45nm?/3.4ghz/something else i can put together.


----------



## mep916

Kuzba said:


> ive given up folding on the old 733 mhz system.



Yeah, I understand that. I'm sure there's a suitable client for that machine that would allow you to meet deadlines, but it's no big deal. 



Kuzba said:


> as soon as i get a job im gonna fold on
> 
> 45nm?/3.4ghz/something else i can put together.



Sounds good. Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## Kesava

anyway. 2 minutes till my 8th WU.

but im pretty sure that ive only ever done like 4. something has stuffed up haha.

micheal how many years have you been folding for?


----------



## mep916

Kuzba said:


> micheal how many years have you been folding for?



Erm...2 1/2 months. I setup my first client 10/20/07. The PS3 accounts for most of my production.


----------



## Kesava

hahah oh ok. one day ill get a PS3.

in fact next time i get a gfx card ill probably go ati if they still havent got a nvidia client


----------



## jancz3rt

*Update*

Here's an update on our team status:

*Date of last work unit 2008-01-14 12:54:59  
Active CPUs within 50 days 111  
Team Id 44358  
Grand Score 2906041
Work Unit Count 20111
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 411 of 97743*


JAN


----------



## fatdragon

Does anyone know why i keep getting this error?


----------



## mep916

fatdragon said:


> Does anyone know why i keep getting this error?



Are you running the client as an administrator?


----------



## fatdragon

yes


----------



## fatdragon

well forget the first problem because i manage to fix it but now i got another problem it keeps have the core error problem plus it doesent have my username

[01:28:42] - Ask before connecting: No
[01:28:42] - User name: Anonymous (Team 0)
[01:28:42] - User ID: 778BEF35327C1A4
[01:28:42] - Machine ID: 1
[01:28:42]
[01:28:42] Loaded queue successfully.
[01:28:42]
[01:28:42] + Processing work unit
[01:28:42] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[01:28:42] Core found.
[01:28:42] Working on Unit 01 [January 15 01:28:42]
[01:28:42] + Working ...
[01:28:47] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:28:47] + Error starting [email protected] core.


----------



## CopperKid

when you were setting it up is it possible that you accident skipped or pressed enter when it asked for your user name? as for the core error haha beats me


----------



## Kesava

yeah he hasnt put in a name or team number... but that wouldnt cause an error... no idea...

ive stopped folding... once i get my new mobo in a few days it should be the last time i reinstall windows for a while.. so lets see how it goes...


----------



## CopperKid

well since we are trying to be all fancy haha
im about to break into the top 20 i think, i think


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmmm*

Nice progress guys and keep up the good work 

We have dropped down in terms of the CPUs active. I am sure we will be able to pick that up or that perhaps a lot of us are working on large WUs.

JAN


----------



## Mitch?

yes i'm also getting core errors, any help?


----------



## mep916

Mr. Johanssen said:


> yes i'm also getting core errors, any help?



Can you be more specific?


----------



## kobaj

Hate to interrupt but just thought I would throw this out there. My server that was folding has been rededicated to a CSS server. And as while I would love to run both programs at the same time, I cant. So the only one left folding is my sisters and dads computer, which turn a WU out once every...year?

Sorry, maybe one day Ill get a core2duo server and then run both programs . But this just means everyone else who has been trying and failing can finally advance past me. I think Ive been on the top 10 (extreme over clocking [email protected] stats) producers ever since my server started (years ago!).

Happy Folding.


----------



## mep916

I'm not sure who you are, Superpetrik, but I'm comin' after ya. 

Congrats to Copperkid, AdmnPower and Oscaryu1. You guys are climbing the ranks pretty fast!


----------



## CopperKid

woot up to 18th 
looks like i have a bit of work to do for 17th....but dont worry ill get there


----------



## Tuffie

I have just started folding so expect to see some results soon.  (I will probs get all competitive and start leaving my pc on 24/7 lol)

Anyway, I do have a dual core CPU, but is it really worth it to set it up?

Tuffie.


----------



## mep916

XRT said:


> I have just started folding so expect to see some results soon.  (I will probs get all competitive and start leaving my pc on 24/7 lol)



Awesome. 



XRT said:


> Anyway, I do have a dual core CPU, but is it really worth it to set it up?



Since you have a dual core, run the SMP client. If you need installation instructions, reply to this thread. 

SMP Client Download. <---Click on the link labeled "5.91 beta 6"


----------



## mep916

You can now fold with your Radeon 3xxx series card. Click here to download. I installed the client 10 minutes ago and things are running smoothly, so far. 

If I have any problems, I'll post in this thread.


----------



## Tuffie

mep916 said:


> Since you have a dual core, run the SMP client. If you need installation instructions, reply to this thread.
> 
> SMP Client Download. <---Click on the link labeled "5.91 beta 6"



The only "SMP" client there is for macs or linux?

Tuffie.


----------



## mep916

XRT said:


> The only "SMP" client there is for macs or linux?
> 
> Tuffie.



They changed everything a couple days ago. Click here for the 5.91 beta 6 client. Scroll to the middle of the page. You should see the download. If you want, you can try one of the other versions.


----------



## funkysnair

i have just joined but i have no idea what it is for and what im doing lol


----------



## The_Beast

Can you use [email protected] if you don't have a internet connection???

I just built a new computer and it doesn't have a internet connection but I'd still like to fold


----------



## CopperKid

i believe the only time that you need to connect is when you are getting what packet to use and when you are sending the data back, so at the start and end of each work unit


----------



## The_Beast

how big is each packet??? I have dial-up so it take forever to download and upload stuff


----------



## mep916

CopperKid said:


> i believe the only time that you need to connect is when you are getting what packet to use and when you are sending the data back, so at the start and end of each work unit



That's correct. You should have a 24/7 internet connection. 



The_Beast said:


> how big is each packet??? I have dial-up so it take forever to download and upload stuff



Which CPU are you runnin' Beast? If you're runnin a Core 2 Duo/Quad, you would run the SMP client. With that client, each WU would be > 5MB.

EDIT: OK Yeah. You're runnin the E6550, so you would want to run the SMP client. I'm not sure how long it would take with dial-up...


----------



## CopperKid

i know for me, usually connected at home through wireless on cable its abouuutt 2 seconds to get the packet at most


----------



## mep916

Yes. Even if you have dial-up, you can use the SMP client. At the most, it will take a little longer to download a new packet - no big deal.


----------



## The_Beast

mep916 said:


> That's correct. You should have a 24/7 internet connection.
> 
> 
> 
> Which CPU are you runnin' Beast? If you're runnin a Core 2 Duo/Quad, you would run the SMP client. With that client, each WU would be > 5MB.
> 
> EDIT: OK Yeah. You're runnin the E6550, so you would want to run the SMP client. I'm not sure how long it would take with dial-up...


 

That isn't too bad, it'll take 10-15 minutes downloading


Edit: I don't see and "5.91 beta 6" when I go to the SMP client download


----------



## CopperKid

btw, doesnt dial up cost more then cable now?


----------



## The_Beast

There is no cable service where I live

I don't even live that far out of town


----------



## mep916

The_Beast said:


> That isn't too bad, it'll take 10-15 minutes downloading



Nah, that's not bad. I leave my computers running 24/7. You should do the same, for the best results. 

Here's some basic SMP installation instructions:



> DETAILED WINDOWS INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> Installation instructions are also included with the client download in a readme.rtf file.
> 
> *NOTE: The account under which the client runs MUST have a password. Blank passwords will cause the FAH cores to fail. *
> 
> 1. Required component for XP & 2000 (not Vista, as it is built in): The Windows SMP client requires the Microsoft .NET framework v2.0; please install this prior to installing the client. The version 2.0 framework is required; it can co-exist with other versions, but this version must be installed. It can be obtained from Microsoft at the following URL: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displaylang=en. Administrator privileges are required for install.
> 
> 2. Unpack files. Run the self-extracting installer to unpack the SMP client files.
> 
> 3. Client installation. Run install.bat from within the SMP install directory to complete the installation. This will install MPI services that the client needs. If you have Windows Firewall enabled, you may get a pop-up window asking if you should give access to the smpd and mpiexec programs. Grant access. If you use an alternate firewall product, you will likely have to make a similar exception for smpd.
> 
> ***NOTE** The username and password you provide for mpiexec should be your Windows login that you will run the client under. This is used for authentication on your local machine. It is cached in encrypted form in your Registry and is not transmitted to FAH servers*.
> 
> At the end of the install process, you should see two lines of output:
> 
> If you see this twice, MPI is working
> If you see this twice, MPI is working
> 
> If you do not see these lines, do not start the client. MPI is not successfully installed, and the client will not run successfully.
> 
> 
> 4. Run the client:
> 
> Run fah.exe to start the SMP client. You will get another pop-up firewall window. Note: We do not currently support running the SMP client as a service.





CopperKid said:


> btw, doesnt dial up cost more then cable now?



Not in Sacramento. Dial-up is as low as $4.95. Comcast costs $54.99 with the standalone internet package.


----------



## mep916

The_Beast said:


> Edit: I don't see and "5.91 beta 6" when I go to the SMP client download



Click on this link.







When you open the link, click on the Windows logo within the rectangled area to download the installation package.


----------



## CopperKid

holy crap, it sucks that your getting hosed so bad for having to use dial up


----------



## The_Beast

mep916 said:


> Nah, that's not bad. I leave my computers running 24/7. You should do the same, for the best results.
> 
> Here's some basic SMP installation instructions:
> 
> 
> Not in Sacramento. Dial-up is as low as $4.95. Comcast costs $54.99 with the standalone internet package.


 
Can I download a packet on computer 1 (has internet), put it on a flash drive, transfer to computer 2 (no internet), fold the packet, put that onto a flash drive and upload it on computer 1???


Can I fold with my GPU along with my CPU???


----------



## The_Beast

Can I download a packet on computer 1 (has internet), put it on a flash drive, transfer to computer 2 (no internet), fold the packet, put that onto a flash drive and upload it on computer 1???


Can I fold with my GPU along with my CPU???


----------



## CopperKid

hmm i dont know if that would really work, im not sure how it store the data , like i know for me as son as its done it tries to send it, i guess in some crazy theory as long as you copied all the right files it would work...


----------



## mep916

The_Beast said:


> Can I download a packet on computer 1 (has internet), put it on a flash drive, transfer to computer 2 (no internet), fold the packet, put that onto a flash drive and upload it on computer 1???



I'm not sure if that would work. Are you using dial-up with the computer in your sig? If yes, just let the dial up connection handle the downloads/uploads. It will take awhile, but would be much easier than transferring "work" files back and forth. 



The_Beast said:


> Can I fold with my GPU along with my CPU???



Yes, you can. I started running both clients earlier this week and haven't had any problems. Since the GPU client uses a portion of your CPU, the SMP client is much slower. I've noticed a 500 point reduction in my PPD (Points Per Day) average; however, WUs (Worker Units) completed have tripled. I'm still unclear on whether it's better to use both clients, or stick with the SMP.

^ Some of that may not make sense.  After you run [email protected] for awhile, you'll know what I mean.


----------



## CopperKid

hey everyone , i was just wondering if anyone else had any problems with sending the packet data once it was finished folding... i keep getting
that the work unit has an invalid address apparently it is assigned to o.o.o.o

i think im kinda lost :|


----------



## mep916

I've never had that problem, but you can try reinstalling the client.


----------



## CopperKid

hmm yea i could, its weird i guess no one else has had this problem?


----------



## The_Beast

mep916 said:


> I'm not sure if that would work. Are you using dial-up with the computer in your sig? If yes, just let the dial up connection handle the downloads/uploads. It will take awhile, but would be much easier than transferring "work" files back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can. I started running both clients earlier this week and haven't had any problems. Since the GPU client uses a portion of your CPU, the SMP client is much slower. I've noticed a 500 point reduction in my PPD (Points Per Day) average; however, WUs (Worker Units) completed have tripled. I'm still unclear on whether it's better to use both clients, or stick with the SMP.
> 
> ^ Some of that may not make sense.  After you run [email protected] for awhile, you'll know what I mean.


 
The computer I'm typeing on right now is a POS but it has a internet connection, the computer I'm going to be folding with is the one in my sig but it doesn't have an internet connection


Edit: can you download more than one packet???


----------



## mep916

Who is the mysterious Superpetrik?


----------



## Kesava

ok so i just got a q6600 today so im gonna start folding again using the smp client.


----------



## Kesava

ok so it is very hot here so my q6600 is running at around 50-60*C. is that a problem?
like i know its probably not gonna damage it.. but still seems quite hot.
i just installed the smp client.

here is a screenshot.







i just had to reformat so nothing is on there yet hahhaah

how long does it take you all to get through 1%?

it seems to be taking me 15 minutes.

should i turn off speedstep or whatever is on?

core 1 is changing from 56 to 57 to 58
core 2 is alternating betweet 54 or 55
core 3 is at 52 constantly
core 4 is at 60 constantly

is that ok? hahaha


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well, I'm finally folding.

First one should be done sometime tomorrow.

Now I have a reason to keep my computer on all the time


----------



## MyCattMaxx

The_Beast said:


> Can I download a packet on computer 1 (has internet), put it on a flash drive, transfer to computer 2 (no internet), fold the packet, put that onto a flash drive and upload it on computer 1???
> 
> 
> Can I fold with my GPU along with my CPU???


It's called sneaker netting. Can be done. I used to do it all the time.

I have been folding for near 5 years, and use to not have an internet connection for the 5 comps I was running.

Yes you can fold with gpu and cpu depending on how many cores you have.


----------



## Kesava

ok i gave up on the smp client hahah. im using the 5.03 now. getting 16 seconds/frame on 2500 frames


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Kuzba said:


> ok i gave up on the smp client hahah. im using the 5.03 now. getting 16 seconds/frame on 2500 frames


Frame time changes from unit to unit. What unit are you folding?
I have some units that are only 7 seconds a frame.


----------



## Kesava

haha i thought it just changed according to how many frames you had.. anyway im folding the AMBER core? is that what your talking about? haha

im only getting like 194 ppd


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Try a number. Amber will disappear when enough time has passed to give you the number of the project.
Try this link for unit point values.
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

With your system specs you should be doing alot better.

I have 2 new comps that I am getting 2600 points a day average on. I don't fold here anymore. Nothing against this team but I went back to another name and team when this site lost interest awhile back


----------



## Kesava

p4549_T0415-16_minout Amber core


----------



## Matt_91

Hi, just started folding today. It took about 27 minutes to get to 1% running on both cores, (it's a 2gHz C2D E4400, OCed to 2.6). I'm currently doing project number 2665

Because it's taking so long, i wanted to know if it will continue if I turn off my computer and turn it back on again. Also, rather than shutting down, I usually put it into hibernate.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Kesava

yeah it will keep folding once your computer is on again. i dont think it will work while in hibernation though.


----------



## Matt_91

ok, thanks, i only brought up hibernation to see if it was safe to hibernate it while it was folding, incase it didn't resume it properly. just incase, ill exit it before i hibernate


----------



## Kesava

you shouldnt have to exit it before hibernating, even just to be safe haha.

but what you should do is change the settings so it saves its progress every 3 minutes instead of like 15.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hey*

Hi guys,

I have to admit I have been very inactive when it comes down to updating our team folding site. However, I will do my best to update it accordingly. Keep up the great work and please help me in recruiting new members to join our successful team. Many thanks.

JAN


----------



## Kesava

we need more PS3's folding haha.
there are probably many people on here with them.

someone should start a poll asking if you have a PS3 and then ask everyone to start folding hahahh


----------



## Motoxrdude

I am currently folding with my PS3. That thing is a power house. Completed a 100,000 step wu in about 4 hours. I wonder how they stack up against quad core pc processors?


----------



## Kesava

PS3's totally own everything else. haha.
it would beat like 10 quads hahah.
well i dont know that for sure... but you know. they definately are much much better then any cpu.


----------



## Motoxrdude

O ok sweet. It says it takes about .09 seconds per frame. Do you know what it is for a pc?


----------



## Kesava

really depends on how many frames there are...
and the PS3 would have like a differently made work unit. it wouldnt really compare...


----------



## Kesava

if you look here
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=osstats

there are alot less PS3's folding.. and yet the amount of TFLOPS is much much greater.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I am pretty sure they use the same wu. I was looking at the statistics and the PS3 dominates everything.





EDIT: whoops, you beat me to it


----------



## Kesava

thats really old... look at the one i linked up above. the PS3 has totally owned
haha


----------



## Kesava

i dont know if someone has said this already... but they are about to release a new client for nvidia GPU's. yay 

all these cards should be supported
http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_learn_products.html

so yeah... should be good... they already have the FAQ for it up.. just not the download. haha

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-NVIDIA


----------



## Archangel

anyone of you tried this yet?   www.fold.it

its a program that does the same as folding at home I think, except here you try to make to proteeins yourself etc.     they made this because people think different than pc's , they see things sometimes a pc cant (or a pc would do ages to get to the same answer)
havnt tried it myself,. I I'm going to when I'm back home.


----------



## Kesava

wow the smp client is good haha.
i got like 2000 for that WU.

i was expecting like 300 
just did my first WU with my new username.
lets see where i can get to haha


----------



## mep916

Kesava said:


> wow the smp client is good haha.
> i got like 2000 for that WU.



How long did it take? At 3 GHz, it should be less than 24 hrs...



Kesava said:


> i was expecting like 300
> just did my first WU with my new username.
> lets see where i can get to haha



You should climb the ranks pretty fast.


----------



## Kesava

your a mod? not fair 

nah im at 2.4.

it takes around 33 hours.

i certainly hope so


----------



## Kesava

ok no one is replying but anyway.

the nvidia client is currently out and works quite well.

it takes approximately 1 hour per WU on my 8800gt.
Ill update with my average score soon.

heres what it looks like






if you want to get it installed then add me on msn "[email protected]"

id explain it here but its easier on msn.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I just joined the team today, but I'm not completely sure as to what I should set the CPU Usage percentage at. I don't want my computer to accidentally overheat or anything while I'm gone... it's done that a few times a few years back... =[


----------



## mep916

Download and run Real Temp. Run the [email protected] client for awhile (like, 30 minutes) while monitoring your temps. Do this while running your CPU at 100%. If the CPU climbs above 70*C, you should consider running the client at 50 - 75%. Personally, I don't like to see my proc go above 60*C. 

Which CPU and fan are you using?


----------



## Kesava

hmmm with the nvidia client i only get around 2000 PPD.
98 points per WU x ~24 hours.

im using the supported drivers, version 174.55.
the unsupported ones yield over 4000 PPD, but i cant get them working.
once they are supported then everything should be better.

to anyone with a nvidia card, you might like to give it a try, but there are currently many problems as it is in beta and really has a lot of stuff to sort out.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Uh... well damn. I should really take the time to learn some more computer talk.

here...






Hope that helps?


----------



## Kesava

those temps are fine.

what client are you running?

when im running the smp client with my q6600... all the cores are close to 60*C.
but yeah anywhere around 50-60 is fine in my opinion. even up to 70.. but probably not good to have it higher then 60 for a great amount of time


----------



## mep916

Kesava said:


> hmmm with the nvidia client i only get around 2000 PPD.
> 98 points per WU x ~24 hours.



Only? Dude, that's awesome. I get that with my Q6600. 



Kesava said:


> the unsupported ones yield over 4000 PPD, but i cant get them working.
> once they are supported then everything should be better.



Wow. This nVidia client is smokin. 



Kesava said:


> to anyone with a nvidia card, you might like to give it a try, but there are currently many problems as it is in beta and really has a lot of stuff to sort out.



Agreed. Many of the members here have 8800GT's. Everyone should give it a shot.  

Kagome - Your temps are alright.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'm just running the client I got off the F&H page here.

My temps are usually always high... my computer is crap. v.v


----------



## mep916

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I'm just running the client I got off the F&H page here.
> 
> My temps are usually always high... my computer is crap. v.v



Do you know which processor you're using? If not, download cpu-z and post a screenshot. You may be able to run the SMP client.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

There ya are:





I could have told you what the old one was, but we had to replace the motherboard a few months ago since it was close to death.


----------



## mep916

I'm guessing you're using the 5.03 graphical client. If so, stick with that.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Yeah.. I tried the text only and was scared... it was all... texty.


----------



## mep916

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Yeah.. I tried the text only and was scared... it was all... texty.



lol. Yeah, that's fine. Nice to see you outside of OT.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

mep916 said:


> lol. Yeah, that's fine. Nice to see you outside of OT.



Hey now! I go to the camera and gaming sections too!


----------



## mep916

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Hey now! I go to the camera and gaming sections too!



Fair enough.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

mep916 said:


> Fair enough.



I just... can't really contribute to the forums with computer help... I'm here for help, not to give it.


----------



## mep916

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I just... can't really contribute to the forums with computer help... I'm here for help, not to give it.



No, that's fine. I was just teasin ya.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I know. In a way, I look at teasing almost as a way to feel like I've been accepted into a certain community.

People at work tease me as they tease each other. Same goes for teachers at school, etc.


----------



## Buzz1927

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I just... can't really contribute to the forums with computer help... I'm here for help, not to give it.


Have you got the PS3 folding yet? Mine will be as soon as I can stop playing MGS4 long enough to set up the internet connection..


----------



## Motoxrdude

12 wu's in less then a week considering i wasn't even folding the entire time. gotta love the PS3


----------



## PabloTeK

I've just started using the [email protected] nVidia client, it's a bit of a CPU muncher too, The 177.35 drivers don't work on XP though for me so I may be missing out.


----------



## Mitch?

i'm folding on my hd3870, and both of my cores on my 5000+


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Buzz1927 said:


> Have you got the PS3 folding yet? Mine will be as soon as I can stop playing MGS4 long enough to set up the internet connection..



I would have it folding, but I don't have anything but my ethernet cable (which my computer has claimed) to give it a connection... I need to get a wireless modem...

MGS4... I'll maybe play that after work today considering next week I can hardly play it at all. Busy busy.


----------



## Mitch?

Rank Name         Points    WUs
81    Ycarcomed  1891     111  
 can anyone explain how i only have 1891 points still, while i've processed 111 work units?


----------



## Kesava

wow thats very strange.. you should be getting decent scores haha
are you using a gpu and cpu client at the same time?

wow we are in place 414... not doing well. we are slipping back 

im usually running full time in ubuntu so i cant run my gpu client which is the best one for points for me... illl start running a linux cpu client.
but we really need more people folding..


----------



## Mitch?

i'm using both clients, and i have it set to use both max, my gpu is usually at 99% while just on desktop, and thats overclocked, ditto cpu...


----------



## Kesava

ok im running Ubuntu now, shame, cos i wanna run the gpu client haha

ill get the cpu client happening soon...


----------



## Motoxrdude

I've been folding away on my ps3.


----------



## Kesava

im about to dual boot xp and get gpu folding again


----------



## Mitch?

whats an 'iter' .. my gpu says its folding @ 500 iter/sec


----------



## Kesava

im not really sure what it is exactly, but you cant like compare how many it does a second cos the viewer slows it down a lot.

i am now running xp so ill get folding on my gpu soon.

unfortunately my internet is dead. well dying haha. its downloading at 1kb/s
so it will take a long time to download the graphics drivers
i could almost cry.


----------



## Mitch?

that sucks. haha... yeah i have to open it quickly, within a second it'll drop down to 300 iters or less....
i'll google it some more


----------



## Kesava

im on xp, but its not as stable for gpu folding as i would have thought. so im gonna upgrade to xp.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Kesava said:


> im on xp, but its not as stable for gpu folding as i would have thought. so im gonna upgrade to xp.



Huh?????


----------



## Kesava

hahah im gonna upgrade to vista i meant 

anyway vista was having a bit of trouble with the client and the latest unsupported drivers, so i thought it would probably work perfectly on xp, so i have it a try and my computer would freeze up big time whenever i opened the viewer and everything else was pretty slow while the client was running. so now im back on vista where, for me, it runs a lot smoother


----------



## PabloTeK

FAH sticks Core 0 at full tilt on the GPU folder for me on XP too, in fact it's doing it right now...


----------



## Kesava

ok so im now folding with my gpu and getting around 2600ppd

which kinda sucks cos with the new drivers i could get like 4500 ppd.

but i cant install them properly


----------



## Kesava

ok i got the new drivers (177.35) installed.
now i get like 4500ppd instead of 2500.
well actually i dont get that cos i havent been running the client all the time haha.
but you know what i mean


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Kesava said:


> ok i got the new drivers (177.35) installed.
> now i get like 4500ppd instead of 2500.
> well actually i dont get that cos i havent been running the client all the time haha.
> but you know what i mean



Your ppd average doesn't show it

I bet this post gets deleted like one of my other ones did!!!!!!!

Glad I'm saving a copy this time.

You average shows 561 not the ''old 2500''


----------



## Kesava

i know cos i was hardly running the client haha.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

So why say you were at 2500 old and now 4500 new when your sig shows 561?

BTW, I like how you removed the sig tag now


----------



## Kesava

because thats what ill be getting once im running it 24/7... which is starting now.
and thats what is said in fahmon.

all im saying is if i was running the client 24/7 then thats how much different there is.

what sig tag?

that picture thing was in the actual post


----------



## Kesava

ill try and explain what i ment more clearly.




Kesava said:


> now i get like 4500ppd instead of 2500.
> well actually i dont get that cos i havent been running the client all the time haha.
> but you know what i mean



what i meant by that was that 4500ppd was my projected ppd.
its not what i was actually getting because i didnt have the client running that much.
the post makes sense to me but is confusing for others haha


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I guess we will wait and see then.....

Projected and ACTUAL are 2 different things

I'm saving this page also incase it gets deleted also.

If you think you are making a hero out of yourself for a PROJECTED point count get a life.

The ACTUAL point average is what counts.


----------



## Kesava

haha if we must. 

currently in fahmon its 
Min. Time / Frame : 20s  - 4233.60 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 20s  - 4233.60 ppd
for the 5002 projects
and
Min. Time / Frame : 1mn 35s  - 4356.38 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 47s  - 3867.81 ppd
for the 5004 projects


----------



## MyCattMaxx

That doesn't mean crap... We will see where you average goes

You said you were a part timer


----------



## Kesava

yes but i said i was about to start folding 24/7. once i do i should be getting those kinda points. well hopefully


----------



## MyCattMaxx

If 4200 still equates to 561 points per day 561 is what it is and no 4200 means shit in the REAL world


----------



## Kesava

i dont get what your talking about.

561 doesnt have anything to do with it anymore cos i am starting to fold 24/7.
we'll just see what i get. it really doesnt matter so what exactly is your problem? you just didnt understand what i was saying.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Kesava said:


> i dont get what your talking about.
> 
> 561 doesnt have anything to do with it anymore cos i am starting to fold 24/7.
> we'll just see what i get. it really doesnt matter so what exactly is your problem? you just didnt understand what i was saying.



Good, I now have you folding 24/7

That was the point....


----------



## Kesava

then why didnt you just say that? haha

im also starting to run the SMP client at the same time. that should help out a bit too.

i also have my dads pc running the standard client.
its not on that much though haha


----------



## mep916

Looks like I finally have some competition.


----------



## Kesava

well fahmon says total expected PPD is 6000 with the gpu and smp running. i really dont think ill make that much.
but we'll see.

haha how many ppd do you get? surely the PS3 would own me?

my cpu temps are alright for now... all 60 or less. but its a pretty cool day. when it gets hot it will be much worse.
gpu temps arent too bad either


----------



## mep916

Kesava said:


> haha how many ppd do you get? surely the PS3 would own me?



Click on the stats link in my sig. I used to average 3300+ PPD, but I've had some...ahem...issues lately. 



Kesava said:


> my cpu temps are alright for now... all 60 or less. but its a pretty cool day. when it gets hot it will be much worse.
> gpu temps arent too bad either



Sweet. If you can, run everything 24/7. I'd like to see where you max out.


----------



## Kesava

ok then here i come!!!!!!!
haha.
i really need something else to fold on. my cpu is now maxed out in a way..


----------



## mep916

Kesava said:


> i really need something else to fold on. my cpu is now maxed out in a way..



Are you running the SMP and GPU clients at the same time?


----------



## Kesava

yep. as long as you have it setup right (smp on idle and gpu on slightly higher) it works fine


----------



## Kesava

ok thats kinda strange:






i have got 2,987 points today, but less then a thousand in my 24 hour average..
why is that? what exactly is the average then?
my all time average or something?


----------



## mep916

Kesava said:


> my all time average or something?



Take your total number of points and divide that by the amount of days you've been folding. That's your average. If you continue at your current rate, in a week or two, your average should be around 3500 - 4000.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Looking good Kesava. http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=1309923


----------



## Kesava

im not using the smp anymore. cpu temps suck on hot days here.

but the gpu client should do well enough anyway haha


----------



## Kesava

ok i now have the gpu client and 2 console cpu clients folding.
i dont wanna use the smp cos then all 4 cores are running at 100% and get very hot.

i hate it how every time i go to the normal fah site to check stats its always updating haha. it sucks


----------



## MyCattMaxx

The best time is at about 10 minutes to the hour. IE; x:50


----------



## Kesava

ah k.

well i folded all night i thing?
except this morning my computer was off cos the power cut off. but i think it was folding alll night judging by the fahlog.






slowly getting better


----------



## mep916

Looking good, Kesava.


----------



## Kesava

yes i am good looking, thankyou for noticing. the folding isnt going too bad either


----------



## mep916

Kesava said:


> yes i am good looking



Well, I doubt that. 

Anyway, I just checked your stats and you're up to 3300 and some change today. Very good numbers. 

Are you still running Vista? If yes, download the [email protected] Gadget. Very useful, IMO - even if you use FAHmon, it's still helpful.


----------



## Kesava

after many attempts at running it, i have decided not to use the fah client.
it takes too long 
hahahha obviously it would be useful but i dont like the temps while running it and how long it takes. the gpu is nice and quick so i can watch its progress 

i am considering running like 8 console cpu clients at the same time haha. not sure how many ppd id end up getting though


----------



## mep916

No, the gadget simply monitors your points. Install it - you'll see what I mean. If you don't like it, you can remove it from the sidebar.


----------



## Kesava

no no i wasnt talking about the gadget haha.

i have used it before. but i dont really like it much haha.
id prefer to be pleasantly surprised everytime i check my stats.


----------



## Kesava

ppd          total points
1  	mep916  	1,921  	558,164
2 	Kesava 	1,560 	15,192

hah i havent even got near my proper ppd yet. just wait 

whats going on with your folding? haha. having problems?


----------



## mep916

I'm really impressed with the performance of the nVidia client. So, you're folding with your 8800GT only? If so, you're producing more points than I did with the Q6600. That's really good. 

I'm having problems with my Gigabyte board, so I'm gonna RMA it. In the meantime, I have a Rampage Formula on the way (should have it installed Wednesday), and that should give me around 3.6GHz with the Q9450. 

I'm going to install the nVidia client and see what kind of production I can get out of my 8800 GTS. You can use the G80 cards, correct?



Kesava said:


> 2 	Kesava 	1,560 	15,192



You're doing better than that. Clicky



Kesava said:


> whats going on with your folding? haha. having problems?



Yes...problems with my mobo.


----------



## Kesava

haha q9450 with a new mobo on way. not fair haa

next time i check your sig you'll have a skulltrail and 2 qx9775's  haha


----------



## mep916

Kesava said:


> next time i check your sig you'll have a skulltrail and 2 qx9775's  haha



No, dude, that's a waste of money.


----------



## Kesava

the only thing stopping you? haha

that would run the smp client pretty well thoug right?


----------



## Kesava

ok i really dislike my gpu temps of over 90 so im gonna stop folding.
it isnt really the end of the world, running it that hot.. but id prefer not to.
i have messed around with having heaps of fans in different places.. but its just not working and theres no way i can afford aftermarket cooling.

ah well. it was fun for a while.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I think you can throttle the rate it works at back to an exceptable level. Mine don't overheat so I never looked into how to set the priority on them.


----------



## Kesava

hmmmm yes but id rather it wasnt slower haha.

anyway ill change the setting and see if the temps change much.

where i am the room temp itself is usually around 35-45*C haha

so i cant really manage that low temps especially with the 8800gt's sillly single slot cooler


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I can't keep the F&H running all day anymore thanks to summer. Even with the AC on in the house, and the side of the computer opened a bit for more airflow... that only lowers it a few degrees.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Damn, Kill the overclocking! Even when I lived in Florida (it gets hot) I still was able to fold 24/7.


----------



## Kesava

hmmm well according to EOC http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358

i currently have getting the most ppd...
but as i stopped folding 24/7 it will go down haha


----------



## mep916

Praetor's folding. 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=202453

Nice average.


----------



## Kesava

i gave up folding...
if my temps were decent id be doing alright...
after only a little folding i managed 30,000 points...
but yeah, maybe some day ill start again and totally own you all


----------



## Respital

Okay umm...
I just registered and all that.
I don't know how much i'm doing..
But i think i'm doing something.
Does anyone know where i can check how much I've done?


----------



## mep916

Respital said:


> Okay umm...
> I just registered and all that.
> I don't know how much i'm doing..
> But i think i'm doing something.
> Does anyone know where i can check how much I've done?



What client are you using? Did you register as "Respital?" 

Download FahMon. Install the program in your [email protected] installation folder. That will help you track your progress and statistics.


----------



## Respital

mep916 said:


> What client are you using? Did you register as "Respital?"
> 
> Download FahMon. Install the program in your [email protected] installation folder. That will help you track your progress and statistics.



Umm... the client from the website.
Yes, i think so.
Ah.
Thanks.


----------



## Kesava

which client are you running?
if there is an icon in the taskbar then right click on it and select status and then "user statistics"

on that page you should see how many WU's you have done and so on.

also, did you fill in a team number when configuring the client?


----------



## mep916

Yeah, if you're using a GUI client, then you can find stats information in the tray. If you're using a command line client - like SMP - then FahMon works pretty well. If you're running Vista, you can also try out the [email protected] Gadget.


----------



## Praetor

> Praetor's folding.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=202453
> 
> Nice average.


Hehe someone noticed. Not gotten around to firing up 4870 + 4850 GPU clients yet, prolly few weeks till I get the time.


----------



## mep916

Praetor said:


> Hehe someone noticed. Not gotten around to firing up 4870 + 4850 GPU clients yet, prolly few weeks till I get the time.



I'll have a Q6600 rig up in a week or two...

Nice to have some competition.


----------



## oscaryu1

My 700MHz server running [email protected] will beat you all! *Muhahahahahahhahahaha*


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Y'all are making me think about coming back


----------



## mep916

oscaryu1 said:


> My 700MHz server running [email protected] will beat you all! *Muhahahahahahhahahaha*







MyCattMaxx said:


> Y'all are making me think about coming back



What are you waiting for?


----------



## Motoxrdude

I've been folding away on my PS3. For only one CPU it folds insanely fast!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Sweet!*

I have been away for a long time only to notice Praetor and the rest of the team folding for their lives! The progress we can see now is amazing. Keep it up.

JAN


----------



## f.i.t.h

We just broke into the top 400 teams


----------



## Praetor

Have a look at the team forecast heh.... within top 200 on the high side heh


----------



## bomberboysk

Hmm, should i setup my 3Ghz P4 to fold alongside my others... or... dont... Ill have to see what kinda temps it runs(considering its a laptop).


----------



## Droogie

Just joined, I have a Q6700 anything I have to do configuration wise?  Do I just let this thing sit, and it will take care of everything, or do I have to upload stuff?


----------



## Praetor

There's some setup instructions here, i think it covers smp/smt
http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html


----------



## funkysnair

i am interested in this but i have a few questions--

does this affect my ping when gaming?

does it slow down my cpu for other tasks?


----------



## Kesava

it only sends information at the end of each WU, and thats only like 5 to 10 mb or so i think.
So no its not gonna be constantly sending information and stuffing up your ping.
You'll still suck though. 

and no it only uses the spare processing power. If something is using the cpu then it will slow down the folding, however i used to turn it off when i wanted to game.

you should run the gpu client as i find it to be much more effective then the cpu one.


----------



## funkysnair

Kesava said:


> it only sends information at the end of each WU, and thats only like 5 to 10 mb or so i think.
> So no its not gonna be constantly sending information and stuffing up your ping.
> You'll still suck though.
> 
> and no it only uses the spare processing power. If something is using the cpu then it will slow down the folding, however i used to turn it off when i wanted to game.
> 
> you should run the gpu client as i find it to be much more effective then the cpu one.



kesava there is only 1 person that sucks and its you-!


----------



## Kesava

i know ive played against you for quite a while now, so i think its only fair that i let you in on a little secret. You need to left click to make your gun shoot. That might help you out.


----------



## funkysnair

Kesava said:


> i know ive played against you for quite a while now, so i think its only fair that i let you in on a little secret. You need to left click to make your gun shoot. That might help you out.



i will let everbody in here onto your secret mind!!!

kesava bats for the wrong team


----------



## Kesava

a month before funky went to jail he setup a home soap production machine:






it was a waste because once in jail he really couldnt keep a hold of that soap.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

And what does this have to do with folding???? 

Get a life and argue in private.

It's crap like this that makes us older and more mature members leave!!!!


----------



## just a noob

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182147 how does that motherboard look for folding? i'm thinking a pair of e5410's to go with it, and on another note, if you guys are going to fight, do it in private, your attacks on each other are stupid and pointless, and you're likely to get banned doing that


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182147 how does that motherboard look for folding? i'm thinking a pair of e5410's to go with it



Naw, that's overkill. A GTX 280 would smoke those chips. Nowadays, the GPU client is the way to go. If you want to build a killer [email protected] box, get a quad core, GTX 280 and a good mobo built to overclock.


----------



## just a noob

so uh q6600 and tri sli work?


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> so uh q6600 and tri sli work?



haha. Yeah, if you've got $1,500 - $2,000, sure, go for it.


----------



## f.i.t.h

mep916, how many points are you getting per WU on your 280? Also, how long does it take per WU?


----------



## mep916

f.i.t.h said:


> mep916, how many points are you getting per WU on your 280? Also, how long does it take per WU?



Around ~7900 PPD. It takes roughly 90 minutes per WU @ 480 points per WU.


----------



## Mitch?

Are the GPU clients updated to optimize the 48XX series cards? My 4850 (750/1120) is only at 70% right now, where my 3870 was at 100%.


----------



## just a noob

maybe if they update the clients, they strongly favor nvidia over ati


----------



## Mitch?

it's 6.20 tray client (only one vista supports), which is the newest...
that sucks... i'm crankin 2/3rds...


----------



## Emperor_nero

Okay guys, 

So I have a I have a server with dual P3 processors both running at 1Ghz and 1Gb of RAM.

Do you think it would be worth folding on?

Thanks!


----------



## Kesava

Personally I have no idea if the fah clients are made for dual cpu's.
Download the SMP client and give it a try I suppose.
If it can use both cpu's then it might do alright...


----------



## mep916

Emperor_nero said:


> So I have a I have a server with dual P3 processors both running at 1Ghz and 1Gb of RAM.



Sure. You won't produce many points, but it would still be a good contribution. 



Kesava said:


> Download the SMP client and give it a try I suppose.



You wouldn't want to run SMP with P3 chips. 

Emperor, what OS is installed on the server?


----------



## Kesava

I was thinking cos it might manage to use both cpu's better then the other clients. but anyway i guess it still wouldnt be fast enough haha


----------



## mep916

Kesava said:


> I was thinking cos it might manage to use both cpu's better then the other clients. but anyway i guess it still wouldnt be fast enough haha



Really, the best chips for SMP are the Core 2 chips. I'm thinking two instances of the tray client would work for this setup, if he's using a compatible OS.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Currently I don't have an OS on there, I'm going to run Linux or W2K Server most likely.

Thanks.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

There... have the computer downstairs (the parents computer/family) running at 40% folding... and now my PS3 is folding. Once I get some better cooling when I upgrade my computer upstairs, I'll be folding on this, too.


----------



## mep916

Emperor_nero said:


> Currently I don't have an OS on there, I'm going to run Linux or W2K Server most likely.
> 
> Thanks.



Take a look here. That's the legacy client download page. Next to each download link, there's a help button that will give you various information on the specific client. 



Hyper_Kagome said:


> There... have the computer downstairs (the parents computer/family) running at 40% folding... and now my PS3 is folding. Once I get some better cooling when I upgrade my computer upstairs, I'll be folding on this, too.



Awesome. In the past couple months, our team has climbed about 30 ranks. We're looking great, atm!


----------



## Praetor

> Naw, that's overkill. A GTX 280 would smoke those chips. Nowadays, the GPU client is the way to go. If you want to build a killer [email protected] box, get a quad core, GTX 280 and a good mobo built to overclock.


Although it should be noted that the while having a fast CPU to feed the GPU is nice, it is by FAR a second player for 90%+ of setups, i.e. my laptops can keep up with my secondary machines which have far faster chips, as for the number of cores, you dont need to buy a quad, if you're planning on doing GPU only folding (of course, there are other reasons to buy a quad, but dont let that be the primary).


----------



## mep916

Praetor said:


> Although it should be noted that the while having a fast CPU to feed the GPU is nice, it is by FAR a second player for 90%+ of setups, i.e. my laptops can keep up with my secondary machines which have far faster chips, as for the number of cores, you dont need to buy a quad, if you're planning on doing GPU only folding (of course, there are other reasons to buy a quad, but dont let that be the primary).



Right. If you want to run only a GPU client, a stock clocked dual core would be sufficient. However, if you wanted to run SMP, or even SMP along with a GPU client (which I finally setup yesterday), an OC'd quad would be ideal.


----------



## Praetor

> Right. If you want to run only a GPU client, a stock clocked dual core would be sufficient. However, if you wanted to run SMP, or even SMP along with a GPU client (which I finally setup yesterday), an OC'd quad would be ideal.


I dont even see why dualcore is necessary if you're running the GPU client. A clean single core rig is more than sufficient -- dont drink too much of the koolaid  The difference only "matters" once yiou get to the higher end.


----------



## Motoxrdude

How does the GPU client compare to a PS3?


----------



## Praetor

Well it depends on what card you're powering it with, I know the 260 and the 280 blow the PS3 to smithereens. In my opinion, unless you're really out there to save the world from <insert random condition here>, the GPU client is really all you need to run. The CPU client is miles behind and if you look at things from a points/day versus heat, theres no reason to run the CPU client.

My experience with the GPU client only extends down to the 8800GT, so I dunno, been way too long since I ran with the 19XX cards to compare.


----------



## Motoxrdude

O ok cool. Yeah I stopped folding on my ps3. At 21 cents per kilowatt hour (which is generous because it gets up to about 35 cents typically), it would cost about $280 a year to run my ps3 non stop. Once i build a new pc i will run the gpu client because my computer will be on anyways.


----------



## mep916

Praetor said:


> A clean single core rig is more than sufficient



True. I'm so used to discussing duals and quads, I often forget single cores exist. 



Praetor said:


> -- dont drink too much of the koolaid



Barcardi, actually.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I haven't been able to fold with my PS3 lately... why? I DON'T KNOW! For some reason I can't find Folding @ Home anywhere on it anymore!

Ughhh.


----------



## kobaj

Hehe, I've only been having two of my family pc's folding and they have kept me in the top 20 for cf, nice! 

Im thinking of making my main rig fold while Im asleep or something !

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Buzz1927

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I haven't been able to fold with my PS3 lately... why? I DON'T KNOW! For some reason I can't find Folding @ Home anywhere on it anymore!
> 
> Ughhh.


It's at the bottom of the network things, I'm sure it's still there! 

Oh, and it's changed names to playstation live, or something, crap..


----------



## mep916

kobaj said:


> Hehe, I've only been having two of my family pc's folding and they have kept me in the top 20 for cf, nice!
> 
> Im thinking of making my main rig fold while Im asleep or something !
> 
> Keep up the good work guys!



Nice work, Kobaj. Our team is really kicking ass. If everyone with a G80 or better nVidia GPU, or even Radeon 38xx series or better card were folding, we'd be in the top 300 in no time. 

Kagome-- Go to Network, scroll down and click on [email protected] (as Buzz stated).


----------



## Calibretto

Is it possible to be on 2 teams? I'm debating between CF or Maximum PC.

EDIT: Went with CF


----------



## Vizy

Calibretto said:


> Is it possible to be on 2 teams? I'm debating between CF or Maximum PC.
> 
> EDIT: Went with CF



let's put it this way:

If you join maximum PC's squad...your cf account would mysteriously disappear.


----------



## Calibretto

Vizy93 said:


> let's put it this way:
> 
> If you join maximum PC's squad...your cf account would mysteriously disappear.



haha I was afraid that harsh consequences would occur


----------



## mep916

Calibretto said:


> EDIT: Went with CF



What clients are you using? You can run the SMP CPU client and the GPU client with your 9800GT. I'm running both at the moment without any issues.


----------



## Calibretto

I'm running the version with the GUI, not through the console.


----------



## Calibretto

I just got a virus and it said it was from the [email protected]?????

The virus was called the Nutcracker Family...


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Buzz1927 said:


> It's at the bottom of the network things, I'm sure it's still there!
> 
> Oh, and it's changed names to playstation live, or something, crap..



OH. The name changed. Okay. Thanks. Hah.


----------



## Calibretto

Is my [email protected] working ok? It says "Attempting to get work packet" and it's been like that since yesterday...


----------



## Vizy

I hate to be Mr. Obvious, but, obviously you are being punished because you were doubtful of whether or not to join the CF squad.




Really though, i have no idea. Just reinstall it. Did u follow all of jan's rules?


----------



## Calibretto

Vizy93 said:


> I hate to be Mr. Obvious, but, obviously you are being punished because you were doubtful of whether or not to join the CF squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really though, i have no idea. Just reinstall it. Did u follow all of jan's rules?



You mean ian? not jan    Yes I tried to follow the instructions in the sticky but the version he demonstrates with is out of date and has since been a better version so it's a little different.


----------



## mep916

Sorry for the delay, Craig. Uninstall your current SMP client. Later, I'll post back with detailed instructions for installing the 5.91 beta6 client.


----------



## Calibretto

Ok thanks for helping me out Mike!

Update: I uninstalled and started over again by installing the console version. A few questions though:

- It says it's "writing local files" while showing the progress. Can I close the console window?

- How can I make it run automatically when Windows starts? because there wasn't an option about this in the console.

The tutorial on CF about [email protected] is way out of date so it's not helping me out to its full effect...


----------



## mep916

Calibretto said:


> Update: I uninstalled and started over again by installing the console version.



Which client? 



Calibretto said:


> - It says it's "writing local files" while showing the progress. Can I close the console window?
> 
> - How can I make it run automatically when Windows starts? because there wasn't an option about this in the console.



You can minimize the window, but you can't close it. If you want to run the client in the tray, try TrayIt. Unfortunately, I've never had any success with the program, but I think Jet got it to work for him. It allows you to move any minimized window into the tray. 



Calibretto said:


> The tutorial on CF about [email protected] is way out of date so it's not helping me out to its full effect...



It'll be updated soon.


----------



## Calibretto

mep916 said:


> Which client?









I also got it to run as a service....


----------



## Respital

Quick question...

What's the fasting folding device out there? (EG: ps3, 280, 260, 4870x2) ?


----------



## mep916

Respital said:


> Quick question...
> 
> What's the fasting folding device out there? (EG: ps3, 280, 260, 4870x2) ?



The fastest single device is the GTX 280, although the GTX 260 is very close. Radeon cards aren't even close, unfortunately. Not even the X2. 

Craig, you're running the wrong client and I don't have time to post instructions, atm. I'm sorry the OP hasn't yet been updated w/ the latest instructions, but I will get to it soon.


----------



## Vizy

Calibretto said:


> You mean ian? not jan    Yes I tried to follow the instructions in the sticky but the version he demonstrates with is out of date and has since been a better version so it's a little different.



http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html

I meant this jancz.


----------



## Respital

mep916 said:


> The fastest single device is the GTX 280, although the GTX 260 is very close. Radeon cards aren't even close, unfortunately. Not even the X2.



How come they didn't develop a client for the Radeon cards?


----------



## mep916

Vizy93 said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html
> 
> I meant this jancz.



Right, that's the thread I'm referring to. I'm going to update the first post with instructions for the GPU and SMP clients. 



Respital said:


> How come they didn't develop a client for the Radeon cards?



They have, but nVidia cards perform 100% better with [email protected] Has a lot to do with their CUDA technology, I believe.


----------



## Respital

mep916 said:


> Right, that's the thread I'm referring to. I'm going to update the first post with instructions for the GPU and SMP clients.
> 
> 
> 
> They have, but nVidia cards perform 100% better with [email protected] Has a lot to do with their CUDA technology, I believe.



Waaaaaht ? 

I mite be building a new rig in a month or so and i want to fold on it, but i thought the PS3 was the best?


----------



## Buzz1927

[U

 
url]


----------



## Buzz1927

Sorry, just checking something out


----------



## TrainTrackHack

A few FAH questions... I just started folding with the CPU client. Anyways:

1)About "scoring"...do I get a point for each packet I finish working on, or what?

2)Why ain't my name appearing in team stats list (folding under name "hackapelite")? There are other people with score 0, why can't I be there? EDIT: Apparently they just hadn't updated the list, it just come up with a message that said the server is down for a short while as the stats are being updated... this is it, right?

3)How much faster is teh GPU client (Currently folding on Sempron 3000+ 1.8GHz Palermo, how would a 8500GT compare?), and can you run it along with the CPU client (I assume yes, but just making sure)

4)Is there a way to only allow it to download work units during certain times of a day?

5)What's the "Allow recepit of ... in size" option under the "connections" tab all about? I have heaps of RAM to spare (2.5GB, out of which I hardly see more than 1GB used, and using XP). Should I turn it on or not?

6)How big are these "work units"? I have a download quota (2GB normal + 4GB extra data allowance to use during the night & morning [between 12AM and 12PM]) so I wouldn't like it to download massive packets during the day.


----------



## mep916

hackapelite said:


> 1)About "scoring"...do I get a point for each packet I finish working on, or what?



Depending on the client you're using, you'll receive a set amount of points for the work you've completed. To track the points, on a frame by frame basis, I'd strongly recommend downloading and installing fahmon. 

- Open the program and and right click an empty area on the screen. Select "add new client" and browse to your [email protected] client directory. The location of said directory varies depending on the client you're running.



hackapelite said:


> 2)Why ain't my name appearing in team stats list (folding under name "hackapelite")? There are other people with score 0, why can't I be there? EDIT: Apparently they just hadn't updated the list, it just come up with a message that said the server is down for a short while as the stats are being updated... this is it, right?



I'm not sure why. There's been plenty of time since the stats updated, so I'd double check and make sure you've entered all your info correctly. I'm certain you have, but I can't think of another solution. Sorry. 



hackapelite said:


> 3)How much faster is teh GPU client (Currently folding on Sempron 3000+ 1.8GHz Palermo, how would a 8500GT compare?), and can you run it along with the CPU client (I assume yes, but just making sure)



The 8500 GT may be better than the Sempron, although it's not a high producer compared to other nVidia cards. Look at the chart below. It hasn't been updated recently, but it gives you a good idea of how each nVidia GPU compares. 








hackapelite said:


> 4)Is there a way to only allow it to download work units during certain times of a day?



Probably. I'm not sure though. Why would you need that? Just curious...



hackapelite said:


> 5)What's the "Allow recepit of ... in size" option under the "connections" tab all about? I have heaps of RAM to spare (2.5GB, out of which I hardly see more than 1GB used, and using XP). Should I turn it on or not?



Leave that alone. Only except WU > 5MB with the SMP client. 

So...I'd recommed installing the GPU client  here. Be sure to uninstall the client you're currently using. You can run a CPU (SMP) client w/ a GPU client, so long as your CPU is a quad. It's not recommended to run both the SMP and GPU clients' with a dual core. For more info...

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5644




hackapelite said:


> 6)How big are these "work units"? I have a download quota (2GB normal + 4GB extra data allowance to use during the night & morning [between 12AM and 12PM]) so I wouldn't like it to download massive packets during the day.



Okay, that answers Q4 for me. With the client you're currently using, they're small. < 5MB, so don't worry.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> With the client you're currently using, they're small. < 5MB, so don't worry.


What do you mean by "the client I'm currently using"? The GPU client doesn't require any exceptionally large work units, does it (just making sure)?



> You can run a CPU (SMP) client w/ a GPU client, so long as your CPU is a quad. It's not recommended to run both the SMP and GPU clients' with a dual core. For more info...


So... if it's not recommended to run it on a dual-core, it's definitely not recommended on a single-core, correct? Is it something to do with efficiency/my CPU getting thrashed because of too many CPU-intensive threads running? Is SMP client the "default" (the non-high-performance client)?


----------



## mep916

hackapelite said:


> What do you mean by "the client I'm currently using"? The GPU client doesn't require any exceptionally large work units, does it (just making sure)?



You said you're currently folding with a Sempron, so I'm guessing the uniprocessor or "standard" client. Even with the GPU client, don't concern yourself with using too much bandwith. 



hackapelite said:


> So... if it's not recommended to run it on a dual-core, it's definitely not recommended on a single-core, correct?



It's not recommended to run both the SMP and GPU client, unless you have a quad. You can run the GPU client by itself with any CPU, which is what I think would be best in your situation. 



hackapelite said:


> Is it something to do with efficiency/my CPU getting thrashed because of too many CPU-intensive threads running?



Not thrashed, just inefficient. Read the link I previously provided at the [email protected] forums. 



hackapelite said:


> Is SMP client the "default" (the non-high-performance client)?



No, the SMP client is considered "high-performance" while the uniprocessor, or single processor, client is considered the standard.


----------



## brian

ok, mep what is the smb client do?


----------



## mep916

brian said:


> ok, mep what is the smb client do?



SMP = Symmetric Processing and allows you to fold with each core on a multi core processor.


----------



## brian

oh, so the normal one only uses one core?


----------



## mep916

brian said:


> oh, so the normal one only uses one core?



Yes, but I'd consider the SMP client to be more common and mainstream. The uniprocessor client is the easiest to use, and doesn't really have a lot of bugs/issues. From a PPD prespective, the GPU client is best, but if you have several processors, then run each CPU with a suitable client and it will definitely help.


----------



## brian

cool. i may look into the SMP


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Okay, ty, a few more Qs: 

-Does the GPU client require much actual CPU power? Would I be alright running the default uniprocessor client along with the GPU client? 

-Does the GPU client automatically pause when/if I start gaming?


----------



## mep916

hackapelite said:


> Okay, ty, a few more Qs:
> 
> Would I be alright running the default uniprocessor client along with the GPU client?



You can try it out, but honestly, I don't know enough about that type of setup to give you the best advice. Again, I'd suggest searching around the [email protected] forums, or maybe even Hard Folding. i'm guessing no, but if you find evidence that suggests otherwise, def post it here. 

As far as your first question...I noticed that a CPU will use between 10% and 24% of one core in Vista, although I've read reports that the numbers are both lower and higher using XP. Confusing? Yes. 



hackapelite said:


> -Does the GPU client automatically pause when/if I start gaming?



Good question. No. You have to right click on the icon in the tray and either pause or quit the client.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Good question. No. You have to right click on the icon in the tray and either pause or quit the client.


So, if I don't quit/pause the client, are there going to be any conflicts, or does it just slow my games down? The only graphics-intensive (well, to this rig anyways) game I have is Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory, others are along the lines of Red Faction which maxes out even on my lappy with Intel GMA w/o any lag, so...


----------



## mep916

hackapelite said:


> So, if I don't quit/pause the client, are there going to be any conflicts, or does it just slow my games down? The only graphics-intensive (well, to this rig anyways) game I have is Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory, others are along the lines of Red Faction which maxes out even on my lappy with Intel GMA w/o any lag, so...



Yup, you'll notice significant lag. When you go to play a game, definitely shut down or pause the client. I mean, try it out. On my end, I've inadvertently started games like Crysis and even CSS while running the GPU client and immediately had probs w/ lag.


----------



## atentora

Just want to say I'll be folding starting this weekend. I figure, why the hell not?


----------



## mep916

Unfortunately, I've discontinued folding on my main rig, as I've noticed a significant increase in my electricity bill since moving into my new home. We're talking over 150% of what I typically paid in Sacramento. My previous utility company (SMUD), is a non-profit municipality, so they obviously charge the lowest rates. My new company, a publicly-held company, PG&E, charges higher rates on several baseline "tier" levels based on usage, so I haven't yet determined (although I'm close) whether or not my PC running [email protected] is the primary cause of my bill spike.

According to an electrical technician I hired, my PC is using anywhere between 520 - 888 kilowatt hours per month. The first tier baseline for my bill starts at 530 kw (which is considered normal usage for the average home), and to me, that's insane. Tomorrow, I should receive all the bills from my home in Sacramento so I can compare usage and rates between the two companies. My goal is to continue to run [email protected] at full throttle, but I will not do so if my rig does in fact use ~800 kw per month.

I'm still folding on my PS3 and P4 machines.


----------



## Respital

mep916 said:


> Unfortunately, I've discontinued folding on my main rig, as I've noticed a significant increase in my electricity bill since moving into my new home. We're talking over 150% of what I typically paid in Sacramento. My previous utility company (SMUD), is a non-profit municipality, so they obviously charge the lowest rates. My new comapny, a publicly-held company called PG&E, charges higher rates on several baseline "tier" levels based on usage, so I haven't yet determined (although I'm close) whether or not my PC running [email protected] is the primary cause of my bill spike.
> 
> According to an electrical technician a hired, my PC is using anywhere between 520 - 888 kilowatt hours per month. The first tier baseline for my bill starts at 530 kw (which is considered normal usage for the average home), and to me, that's insane. Tomorrow, I should receive all the bills from my home in Sacramento so a can compare usage and rates between the two companies. My goal is to continue to run [email protected] at full throttle, but I will not do so if my rig does in fact use ~800 kw per month.
> 
> I'm still folding on my PS3 and P4 machines.



Woah based on what i pay that's 56$ a month just to fold.


----------



## simpletron

I don't think it is possible for your computer to use 800+ Kwh. there is only 720 hours in a 30 day month, which means your computer is using more than 1,000 watts an hour. I can see it being more like 300 to 400 Kwh for 24/7 usage but not more. that is the same as your computer using ~ 400 to 550 watts.


----------



## mep916

simpletron said:


> I don't think it is possible for your computer to use 800+ Kwh. there is only 720 hours in a 30 day month, which means your computer is using more than 1,000 watts an hour. I can see it being more like 300 to 400 Kwh for 24/7 usage but not more. that is the same as your computer using ~ 400 to 550 watts.



That makes some sense. I'm not entirely sure what's going on. I recently received the usage/bill history from my previous home, and I've found that PG&E, my current utility company, does charge more. I also found that my electrical usage did increase (not sure if the increase is significant, however) after building my first rig in August of '07. BTW, the electrician doesn't believe that folding at home is the cause - most of the usage, in his opinion, is from my computer simply being on 24/7.


----------



## Respital

Mike i suggest comparing your rates to other companies as they mite be cheaper than yours and you could start folding again!


----------



## mep916

Respital said:


> Mike i suggest comparing your rates to other companies as they mite be cheaper than yours and you could start folding again!



PG&E is the only carrier in this area.


----------



## Respital

mep916 said:


> PG&E is the only carrier in this area.



Isn't there a law somewhere that there has to be 2 companies, so that one can't just make up a price?

I suggest possibly looking into it.


----------



## mep916

Respital said:


> Isn't there a law somewhere that there has to be 2 companies, so that one can't just make up a price?



No, not with utility companies. They're pricing is regulated by a state agency (CPUC), but they can act as a monopoly in certain areas. Same with cable companies.


----------



## Respital

mep916 said:


> No, not with utility companies. They're pricing is regulated by a state agency (CPUC), but they can act as a monopoly in certain areas. Same with cable companies.



Dam, well i tried.


----------



## mep916

Respital said:


> Dam, well i tried.



Naw, that's cool. I appreciated it. Right now, I'm trying to determine the exact electrical usage of my PC on a 24/7 basis and see how much it's costing me monthly. I don't mind being with PG&E, as I have no choice, I'd just like to weigh the approximate cost and see if it's worth it.

It wouldn't be a problem if it were a tax deduction for charity.


----------



## Respital

mep916 said:


> Naw, that's cool. I appreciated it. Right now, I'm trying to determine the exact electrical usage of my PC on a 24/7 basis and see how much it's costing me monthly. I don't mind being with PG&E, as I have no choice, I'd just like to weigh the approximate cost and see if it's worth it.
> 
> It wouldn't be a problem if it were a tax deduction for charity.



That would be good but probably wont happen. 

I'm sure there are some sort of meters somewhere right? 

Like the kind to plug it into which plugs into the wall which tells you how much you use.


----------



## Kesava

Respital said:


> I'm sure there are some sort of meters somewhere right?
> 
> Like the kind to plug it into which plugs into the wall which tells you how much you use.



Yeah I got one of them, it was a while ago but I think it was costing me around 20 cents per day to run my computer 
Though it could have been more.


----------



## mep916

Kesava said:


> Yeah I got one of them, it was a while ago but I think it was costing me around 20 cents per day to run my computer
> Though it could have been more.



Can you give me a link Kuz?


----------



## Kesava

I just picked it up at a hardware store. It monitored all the electricity that passed though the powerpoint/wall socket.
My computer and speakers and monitor used up around 175w or something haha. and I cant quite remember the exact figure that it would cost me, but it wasnt much.
It's interesting to see just how much your using though.


----------



## brian

o yeah i have one.. its called a kill-a-watt

http://www.amazon.com/P3-International-P4400-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU
tells you the watts, amps, amphours etc


----------



## Buzz1927

Don't think I got any points today, me internet has been down..


----------



## just a noob

how does this motherboard look for folding on: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i was considering buying 4 8800gs's/9800gt's to go on that, how many ppd do 8800gt's/9800gt's bring in? was considering putting a phenom 2 on there along with that


----------



## jancz3rt

*Jan*



just a noob said:


> how does this motherboard look for folding on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was considering buying 4 8800gs's/9800gt's to go on that, how many ppd do 8800gt's/9800gt's bring in? was considering putting a phenom 2 on there along with that



Hi, I have not been here for months, unfortunately. However, to answer your question. It should be a solid board for folding. As to the gfx cards you aim to get, I am not sure how fast they can fold. I am sure it would be impressive. As to the processor, I think it will do more than well.

JAN


----------



## just a noob

woot, looks like im either going to be buying 3 more 9800gt's or gs's, maybe even a couple of gx2's plus the 9800gt i have sitting on my desk right now  oh, and i found that 4 8800gs's bring in around 15k ppd


----------



## jancz3rt

Hi guys,

I finally got down to some updating of the [email protected] threads. It pleases me to see that we have over 120 CPU/GPUs folding for us! Impressive to say the least. Imagine all the teams and where we stand. United we fold 

JAN


----------



## epidemik

Just signed up.
Are you guys still doing this? 

IN the configuration menu, what is the passkey field for?


----------



## Kesava

epidemik said:


> Just signed up.
> Are you guys still doing this?
> 
> IN the configuration menu, what is the passkey field for?



I'm not doing it cos I don't currently have my desktop, but alot of others here are. Good on you for signing up 

You don't have to put a passkey in. That is only if you go and create one. There doesn't need to be one.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

It's been awhile since I've gotten any folding done, and I feel kind of bad for not doing any. My desktop in my room isn't set up for folding at the moment, and I'd much like to upgrade it before I even try to fold on it. It has some serious heating issues...

the computer that my parents have, that use to be the family computer... I'm not sure if they still have the F&H thing running on there. I'm sure they didn't remove it, since they aren't all that computer smart... but I also can't remember if it's still folding while it's turned on.

I do have a PS3, but I haven't had that Folding lately, either. Ever since our move, things have kind of went... poof on a lot of things. Once I get back to my mom's I plan on just setting up the PS3 to Fold when I'm not playing games on it (Ex: playing on the Wii or 360)

The only problem so far is that my mom isn't happy with me keeping the computer on over night due to, "That's money, you know." Though... I doubt turning it off each night would really make much of a difference, would it?


----------



## just a noob

i don't think so, i think someone figured that the energy it takes to get the hard drive platters spinning and for how long they are just spinning, it is about equal to how much it uses overnight, if you're really tight, i think you can make the program only have about a 25 percent load


----------



## Buzz1927

Hyper_Kagome said:


> It's been awhile since I've gotten any folding done, and I feel kind of bad for not doing any. My desktop in my room isn't set up for folding at the moment, and I'd much like to upgrade it before I even try to fold on it. It has some serious heating issues...
> 
> the computer that my parents have, that use to be the family computer... I'm not sure if they still have the F&H thing running on there. I'm sure they didn't remove it, since they aren't all that computer smart... but I also can't remember if it's still folding while it's turned on.
> 
> I do have a PS3, but I haven't had that Folding lately, either. Ever since our move, things have kind of went... poof on a lot of things. Once I get back to my mom's I plan on just setting up the PS3 to Fold when I'm not playing games on it (Ex: playing on the Wii or 360)
> 
> The only problem so far is that my mom isn't happy with me keeping the computer on over night due to, "That's money, you know." Though... I doubt turning it off each night would really make much of a difference, would it?


Well, you're still getting points so I guess it's from the family comp. The PS3 will get a lot more points than the comp (I don't fold on my comp at all), unless you have a supported graphics card, and leaving it running 24 hours doesn't really use much electric. If your mum doesn't believe it, ask mep if you can lend his gadget!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

just a noob said:


> i don't think so, i think someone figured that the energy it takes to get the hard drive platters spinning and for how long they are just spinning, it is about equal to how much it uses overnight, if you're really tight, i think you can make the program only have about a 25 percent load



It's not that we're tight, it's just that my mom gets picky. Leaving lights on all day I can understand, but when I'm not using my computer the monitor is off and all that, so it's not like I'm leaving it 100% on... I'm sure you understand that. lol..


----------



## f.i.t.h

Just got latest power bill.

$150 for gas and electricity

$3.## per day electricity

Its the middle of summer ffs. Hot as hell, the only heating in my house is my computer. (If i shut the door and windows in the room its in while folding, it reaches over 30*C ambient *cough* gpu *cough*)

Meh, I'll still continue folding on my rig, although I will nor fold as much when I go back to school in Feb.


----------



## ScOuT

I started folding on the CF team and have a few questions...

1. Can I pause my work and shut down my PC for the night and restart where I left off the next day?  I have been folding this packet for about 12 hours and only have 50% complete. I don't want to start all over again. I see a place to "pause work" but not sure if I will start again the same thing and continue where I left off. I have been folding wide open graphical!

2. When I look at user statistics...it has me as contributing for 5 different teams? My team number is the CF team number, 44358.
"ScOuT has contributed work units with more than one different team number"

Sorry about the noob questions...this is new to me...I searched for the answers but didn't find anything real black and white


----------



## Kesava

You can just shutdown the computer and it will continute when you start it up again. However depending on the WU, some have a short deadline, so you may want to be careful of leaving it for too long.

As for the second thing, I have no idea.


----------



## ScOuT

Kesava said:


> You can just shutdown the computer and it will continute when you start it up again. However depending on the WU, some have a short deadline, so you may want to be careful of leaving it for too long.
> 
> As for the second thing, I have no idea.



Thanks for the info...I figured it out last night. I shut it down and fired it back up and did some folding. It started right where I left off. I have until March 20 to complete it, in 12 hours I made it 60% running wide open.


----------



## mep916

Scout, are you running the CPU or GPU client? You can run both...the GTX 260 is a monster. 

I'm folding on the GPU in my sig.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well, I've got my PS3 up and running, it generally folds while I'm asleep, or when I'm not playing games. I do give the thing a rest now and then though. 

I'm pleased to say that in a matter of just a few days, I've jumped up four spots on the team's board., from 63 to 59. I'm glad that I'm helping, even just a tiny bit, with cancer and the likes.


----------



## PabloTeK

I'm folding on my GTX 260 and have moved from 112th to 73rd! I'll keep going too as unlike my old GT this thing doesn't get to hot...


----------



## mep916

PabloTeK said:


> I'm folding on my GTX 260 and have moved from 112th to 73rd! I'll keep going too as unlike my old GT this thing doesn't get to hot...



Awesome! The GTX 260 is a folding monster. If you overclock it and bump the fan speed a little, you'll get more PPD.


----------



## PabloTeK

Yeah, at stock it gets a decent PPD so I',m happy with it. Bizarrely the client fails self test due to an unstable machine but a restart fixes it and Crysis etc still run fine?!


----------



## mep916

PabloTeK said:


> Bizarrely the client fails self test due to an unstable machine



How often does this happen? The card is at stock speeds? What are your temps at load?


----------



## PabloTeK

It's random, today it's gone through 3-4 WU's fine but some other days it may only do 1 or 2. I think it may be a 7 issue though, temps are never above 70 or so and the card does sit at stock.

Strange EDIT: According to GPU-Z and EVGA's Precison tool my card is an SC model not a standard one which the box reckons it is?!


----------



## mep916

PabloTeK said:


> It's random, today it's gone through 3-4 WU's fine but some other days it may only do 1 or 2. I think it may be a 7 issue though, temps are never above 70 or so and the card does sit at stock.



Yeah, it could be a compatibility issue. The only time I received that error was when I had the card OC'd too high.


----------



## PabloTeK

Yeah see my above edit for ultimate weirdness...


----------



## mep916

PabloTeK said:


> Yeah see my above edit for ultimate weirdness...



Hah. Yeah, those are SC clocks for sure. I believe the BIOS version for the SC cards are different from the vanilla versions. That's how they factory overclock the cards, they modify the BIOS. I'll see if I can find a GPU-Z screen capture of a vanilla clocked 260 and see if the BIOS version is different from yours.


----------



## ScOuT

Here is my GPU-Z shot of a 260GTX Super Clock Edition...different BIOS versions but same clock speeds. He also has the 55nm version.


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> Here is my GPU-Z shot of a 260GTX Super Clock Edition...different BIOS versions but same clock speeds.



Interesting...


----------



## PabloTeK

Is yours a 65nm version ScOuT? Mine's a 55nm which may explain the revision differences.


----------



## mep916

PabloTeK said:


> Is yours a 65nm version ScOuT? Mine's a 55nm which may explain the revision differences.



Yeah, he's got the 65nm version.


----------



## PabloTeK

Actually that version of GPU-Z reads every GTX 260 as a 65nm, this version shows it correctly: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83299


----------



## mep916

My only guess is that you received a card with a SC BIOS, since both Precision and GPUZ are reporting the same clock speeds.


----------



## PabloTeK

Seems so, not complaining mind.


----------



## mep916

PabloTeK said:


> Seems so, not complaining mind.



Sure, as long as the stock cooling is adequate, and it seems to be, I don't see anything wrong with it. There may be another reason, I just don't know of any.


----------



## ScOuT

PabloTeK said:


> Is yours a 65nm version ScOuT? Mine's a 55nm which may explain the revision differences.



Yes mine is the 65nm version eVGA card. I am sure that is the reason for the different BIOS between the two. You most definitely have Super Clock speeds on your card though.


----------



## PabloTeK

Yeah, sweet! My aim is to overtake ScOUT & Hyper  , no offence, just you're the only active folder near meh!


----------



## ScOuT

I can't fold but just a couple hours a day...I work from 0530 to about 1800 at night...long days. My wife uses the computer here and there throughout the day but that's it. My rig with 6 x Sycthe 133 cfm fans is LOUD. Can't run it at night...you can hear it all throughout my house

You'll catch me in a couple days or so.

I am going to OC and let it run all weekend...the race is on pal! LOL I am looking to get up around 20,000 this weekend...catch me if you can!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

There... just turned my PS3 on after a few days of having it off.
FOLD YOU. FOLD. SAVE LIVES.

Best thing about my TV is that is has three HDMI cable slots... so I can have my PS3 folding while I'm off on another HDMI channel playing a game on my 360.


----------



## mep916

For those of you that run Vista, download the [email protected] Gadget. Enter 44358 for the team number, your user ID, and you can monitor your personal and team points in the sidebar. It's a handy tool.

Doesn't work with Windows 7, not yet anyway. I'm sure a compatible version will be released this year.


----------



## ScOuT

The gadget you recommended does not display right on my computer...all the words are smashed together and you can't read anything. It would be a cool gadget though



ScOuT said:


> I am going to OC and let it run all weekend...the race is on pal! LOL I am looking to get up around 20,000 this weekend...catch me if you can!



I did it, broke 20,000 this weekend...where you at PabloTek...I'm looking in my rear view mirror but I can't see you


----------



## PabloTeK

Had to re-install Vista because Punkbuster doesn't support 7, annoying if nothing else!


----------



## zer0_c00l

i just started folding today  doing my little part to help


----------



## mep916

Awesome guys and gals! 

Earlier today, I shipped off my 9800 GTX+ for a 55nm GTX 260 using the EVGA step up program. Hopefully power consumption is lower with the smaller die, and I'll be up to ~8,000 PPD.


----------



## PabloTeK

It is a stonkingly powerful card, plus it plays games very well mep


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well, I'm at my dad's house for a few days this week, so I only have the family computer at home folding at 40% when they have it turned on... my PS3 isn't on while I'm not there for that long of a time. I can't leave it like that... poor thing. =[


----------



## PabloTeK

Just overtook you as well Hyper  The main issue I've found is there seems to be about a 12-24 hour delay before I get a bunch of WU's updated at once.


----------



## ScOuT

PabloTeK said:


> The main issue I've found is there seems to be about a 12-24 hour delay before I get a bunch of WU's updated at once.



Same thing happens here, I'll complete like 6 work units and it and take a day or so before I see my score update. Kinda a nice surprise opening up the score sheet and seeing a big jump

Team Ranking
367 of 153481
We are gettin there guys


----------



## mep916

Got my GTX 260 installed...


----------



## bomberboysk

Just started folding again(well, on pc at least, ps3 has been folding for last ~3 months):





Edit: Resized to 800x600


----------



## ScOuT

You were right about the GTX 260...this thing shreds work units. Folding at 690 MHz with no issues, temps are ok between 65 and 70c


----------



## Gooberman

Hmm I should get into this once I get new computer and get kicked out of house after school, and move into city and get High speed internet


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScOuT said:


> You were right about the GTX 260...this thing shreds work units. Folding at 690 MHz with no issues, temps are ok between 65 and 70c



I'm happy to say I began folding again. I discovered the GPU folder the other day. I'm currently running both the CPU and GPU [email protected] programs. Is it alright to do that, or should I just stick to one? (I personally like the GPU one because it folds faster - and I'm currently running my card on stock settings)


----------



## kookooshortman55

Just joined.  I've heard about [email protected], but never knew what it was until 5 mins ago.


----------



## ScOuT

About the past week or so my folding has slowed down. When I first started folding GPU...it would take about 1.5 hours to complete a work unit. It was like this for weeks. This past week it takes about 3 hours. Is it a different kind of work unit they are using now? Is there some kind of update or something?


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> About the past week or so my folding has slowed down. When I first started folding GPU...it would take about 1.5 hours to complete a work unit. It was like this for weeks. This past week it takes about 3 hours. Is it a different kind of work unit they are using now? Is there some kind of update or something?



It's a different WU. 1680 points per WU.


----------



## ScOuT

mep916 said:


> It's a different WU. 1680 points.



Thanks for the info...


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> Thanks for the info...



Have you tried the EVGA voltage tuner? I think I'm gonna give it a shot and see how high I can take my 55nm card without bricking it.


----------



## ScOuT

Sweet....I am downloading the March 3rd driver release and the voltage tuner now

I'll write back and let you know what happened...that is, if I don't start a fire

Will it work with your 55nm card? I saw in the eVGA forums people complaining about the utility is not supported


**********1,000 Posts on this one**********


----------



## jevery

Do I understand this right.  For a duo core I should download the non-graphical software?


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> Will it work with your 55nm card? I saw in the eVGA forums people complaining about the utility is not supported



Nope; just checked myself. 

There's a few other BIOS editing utilities though. 




ScOuT said:


> **********1,000 Posts on this one**********



Made VIP before diamond. :gun:


----------



## ScOuT

The utility works...kinda cool actually

This is a TechZine article waiting to happen...let the testing and recording begin







Core clock: 729MHz
Memory Clock: 1152MHz
Shade Clock: 1458MHz
Voltage increased from 1125mV to 1200mV
Temp: 55c:good:

And folding wide open with no issues so far. I am going to play some Call of Duty later and see what happens. I have never been able to get above 700MHz before...nice app


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> And folding wide open with no issues so far.



Sick. Find the highest stability within reasonable temps and post back. I'll take a look at some of the other BIOS editors that allow you to increase GPU voltage.


----------



## ScOuT

I tried a few tests...not too good of results. Normally I can run a game with no issues at 690MHz at stock voltage. 

When ever I run a game or a 3Dmark06 test with any sort of voltage increase it crashes half way through the first graphics set. I even tried stock clocks with a slight voltage increase...still crashed.

With Folding it helps and I ran it at 740MHz with 1250mV for about 2 hours and it ran great. Really did not speed up the WU at all. 

My motherboard is almost an antique now...bout time for an upgrade Trying to get the household Commander to bless off on an eVGA 790 board...almost there


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> Trying to get the household Commander to bless off on an eVGA 790 board...almost there



haha. Best of luck with that.


----------



## kookooshortman55

ScOuT said:


> The utility works...kinda cool actually
> 
> This is a TechZine article waiting to happen...let the testing and recording begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core clock: 729MHz
> Memory Clock: 1152MHz
> Shade Clock: 1458MHz
> Voltage increased from 1125mV to 1200mV
> Temp: 55c:good:
> 
> And folding wide open with no issues so far. I am going to play some Call of Duty later and see what happens. I have never been able to get above 700MHz before...nice app



How do you get that layout for your display?  I've been working on a project for about a day now and all it shows is a 3D molecule with a black background.  Do you need to use the console version?


----------



## shenry

I've just started folding infrequently on my 8800. A little bit here a little bit there, finishing work loads of course. Is it worth folding on my E8400? While i'm folding it only uses about 4% average on my CPU.


----------



## kookooshortman55

You can change the CPU load.  I have it so it takes up one of my cores so I can still do basic tasks while folding.


----------



## kookooshortman55

And nevermind about the display, I didn't know there was a GPU client.  Running it now.


----------



## shenry

Ok I'll download the CPU client today and see how it goes. Cheers.


----------



## f.i.t.h

300,000 Points
W00t
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=f.i.t.h
Almost in top 20,000, although EOC's stats say I'm at like 19,000.


----------



## Aastii

im having some problems with this, i downloaded the windowed version and then read about the multi core system one, so downloaded the console one. I tried setting up the multi core thing as said but the second command line isnt working, it tells me that -Console is a bad argunment 

could somebody help me to work that out please?


----------



## kookooshortman55

You might not want it running on both cores.  I have it set to utilize 100%, so the program uses one of the cores while I use the other for normal tasks.  If anything, 100% on one core is too high for me, I'm glad I didn't get the second core working.

You could always run the GPU client as well, I'm running both at the same time right now.


----------



## Aastii

kookooshortman55 said:


> You might not want it running on both cores.  I have it set to utilize 100%, so the program uses one of the cores while I use the other for normal tasks.  If anything, 100% on one core is too high for me, I'm glad I didn't get the second core working.
> 
> You could always run the GPU client as well, I'm running both at the same time right now.



aaah right excellent ok then, well now i have another question, where can i get the gpu client  ?


----------



## ScOuT

You gotta download the "high Performance Client" and install that and run it.

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


----------



## kookooshortman55

Just make sure the Machine ID's for the different clients are different.  Like, make your CPU client ID 1 and GPU client ID 2.  If you want to run [email protected] on both GPU's you need to disable SLI and run 2 GPU clients, each with different machine ID's.


----------



## Aastii

excellent, alrighty thankyou  i have got both CPU and GPU up and running at the moment, thanks for the help getting it all working


----------



## Machin3

Hey, I just joined today. Quick question> How are you scored? It says that I have like 13% done of folding but so far I'm kinda lost in the whole thing.


----------



## ScOuT

Anybody been getting a lot of this the last couple days? Every couple WUs I can't connect to the server for some reason I left my computer on for a good strong folding run of about 14 hours today...only folded about 1/3 of the time


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> Anybody been getting a lot of this the last couple days? Every couple WUs I can't connect to the server for some reason I left my computer on for a good strong folding run of about 14 hours today...only folded about 1/3 of the time



I haven't been paying attention lately... usually, if you see that, you just exit out of the client, restart and then it reconnects to the server.

We have < 10 people folding reguarly at the moment. Pathetic, considering all the sick hardware available in this community. :angry:


----------



## ScOuT

I made in the top 10! 

Congrats mep916....2 million points


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> I made in the top 10!
> 
> Congrats mep916....2 million points



Thank you sir. If electricity wasn't so expensive in my area, I'd prolly be pulling in 20,000 PPD by now. That was my original plan until I moved. 

Congrats to you as well.


----------



## Buzz1927

ScOuT said:


> Congrats mep916....2 million points


I was about to say that, I'm getting beaten to everything today!!


----------



## mep916

Buzz1927 said:


> I was about to say that, I'm getting beaten to everything today!!



It's those big monkey fingers mate... too slow. 

*runs and hides*


----------



## ScOuT

Is there any way to view past log files? 

I had a few [email protected] crashes this weekend and I made a few changes to my system. The display driver would crash and I would have to start a work unit over again. I found out it was caused by a Windows update and I uninstalled it. I think it's working good now.

I left my computer on while I was at work for about 12 hours to slam out some WUs. My wife shut down the computer right before I got home...the log file reset and I want to look at the log file from today and see if it crashed


----------



## Buzz1927

ScOuT said:


> Is there any way to view past log files?
> 
> I had a few [email protected] crashes this weekend and I made a few changes to my system. The display driver would crash and I would have to start a work unit over again. I found out it was caused by a Windows update and I uninstalled it. I think it's working good now.
> 
> I left my computer on while I was at work for about 12 hours to slam out some WUs. My wife shut down the computer right before I got home...the log file reset and I want to look at the log file from today and see if it crashed


Right-click the [email protected] icon in the task bar, then "status", it's in there


----------



## ScOuT

Anybody working on the new 5905 projects? 

OMG...I started folding it at 10:39 this morning and it's 17:09 and I still have 11% left Running wide open all day on this. This thing better be like 8,000 points

I looked up the project info and it stated it was new...wait for details


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> Anybody working on the new 5905 projects?
> 
> OMG...I started folding it at 10:39 this morning and it's 17:09 and I still have 11% left Running wide open all day on this. This thing better be like 8,000 points
> 
> I looked up the project info and it stated it was new...wait for details



I'm still on 5766. Any update on the PPD?


----------



## ScOuT

I finished it last night...almost 7.5 hours to complete 

[email protected] still says "new project...wait for details"

I am pretty sure I had 247,136 ponits before I finished it...this morning I have 255,056. If I am correct about my before points, it would be just a little short of 8,000

I got another WU of the same kind after that was finished...he goes another one


----------



## mep916

You're getting your project and ppd info from fahmon right?


----------



## ScOuT

mep916 said:


> You're getting your project and ppd info from fahmon right?



I just look at my log files for the project number I receive. Then I check PPD info actually through the [email protected] website.

Team Page
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358


For the stats and points I look at the individual project number 5905
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject


----------



## mep916

fahmon

Download and install. You can monitor your PPD and [email protected] activity to the second. You can keep better track of your log files as well. It's a necessity for a 24/7 folder.


----------



## ScOuT

mep916 said:


> fahmon
> 
> Download and install. You can monitor your PPD and [email protected] activity to the second. You can keep better track of your log files as well. It's a necessity for a 24/7 folder.



Thanks for the tip!

I just looked at it...I will do it when I get home. I used to run it before I did a Windows reload, forgot all about it. That is when I first started Folding and was confused about the whole thing. 

I just accidently installed it on a work computer Oops I'm sure I will hear about this


----------



## kookooshortman55

Does anyone have a figure of how much bandwidth this program uses?  I've kinda stopped since moving back from college, I have terrible internet at home, and the house is too hot to fold haha.


----------



## mep916

kookooshortman55 said:


> Does anyone have a figure of how much bandwidth this program uses?



Only enough to download each new project, which isn't a whole lot of data.


----------



## bomberboysk

Incase this hasnt been mentioned before....(dont feel like checking 210+ pages) using vmware does give a pretty nice boost in performance(havent been in this thread for awhile, as now i fold for a different team):
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-your-ppd-vmware-look-inside-easy-guides.html


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> as now i fold for a different team



Please tell me you're not folding for evga. They don't need your help dude.


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> Please tell me you're not folding for evga. They don't need your help dude.



Maybe... I like the free evga bucks Hard to pass up 100 evga bucks once you hit a million points.... But on a side note... in vmware im getting about 11minutes between %'s using two core vm's, in vista it took about 12-13 minutes using 4 cores... So im getting over double the performance(mainly due to the A2 core)...


On another note- Im getting around 14-15k PPD now from a 9800gtx, two vmware clients on my Q9450, and a PS3. I used to get 8,000-9,000.....


----------



## ScOuT

I finally had a rainy day I didn't have to work and got my Folding straight. I stated running CPU and GPU client simultaneously. The CPU is pretty slow but every bit helps



mep916 said:


> fahmon
> 
> Download and install. You can monitor your PPD and [email protected] activity to the second. You can keep better track of your log files as well. It's a necessity for a 24/7 folder.



Ya...that's a cool program I like it

Temps are good and I am crushing WU:good: I am averaging between 7,900 and 8,400 PPD right now depending on the WU. I have had a couple up around 9,000.






GPU @ 685MHz and running a cool 57c

CPU will barely break 50c under full laod

10,000,000 here we come


----------



## ScOuT

*10,000,000 Points!*






Nice work guys

I also hit 300,000 this weekend!


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> I finally had a rainy day I didn't have to work and got my Folding straight. I stated running CPU and GPU client simultaneously. The CPU is pretty slow but every bit helps
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...that's a cool program I like it
> 
> Temps are good and I am crushing WU:good: I am averaging between 7,900 and 8,400 PPD right now depending on the WU. I have had a couple up around 9,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU @ 685MHz and running a cool 57c
> 
> CPU will barely break 50c under full laod
> 
> 10,000,000 here we come





You should vmware fold, i went from 8k to 12k with a ps3 and rig in sig


----------



## ScOuT

bomberboysk said:


> You should vmware fold, i went from 8k to 12k with a ps3 and rig in sig



I actually tried 2 times...followed instructions to the letter on overclock.net and the [email protected] forum. It would never work right for some reason


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> I actually tried 2 times...followed instructions to the letter on overclock.net and the [email protected] forum. It would never work right for some reason



That sucks... It worked the first time for me, had to say i was impressed when i saw it crunch a WU in 2 hrs less time than windows, and only on 2 cores (As vmware player only utilizes 2 cores so i gotta run an instance per 2 cpu's) Id try this guide, its the one i used: (hardest part is getting the ip address of the vm lol)
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-your-ppd-vmware-look-inside-easy-guides.html


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Just started folding. (finally) I was wondering if it uses all 4 of my cores automatically, or if I have to make it do that. Also, I have SLI running, so I want it to use both of my gpu's. Do I need to run 2 instances of [email protected] for it?


----------



## bomberboysk

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Just started folding. (finally) I was wondering if it uses all 4 of my cores automatically, or if I have to make it do that. Also, I have SLI running, so I want it to use both of my gpu's. Do I need to run 2 instances of [email protected] for it?



You need to disable sli and run them independantly Read"About multi gpu support"
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-ATI2#ntoc17

You need to run the SMP client to use all four cores. You would need to download the smp client,Its a console based client, and when it asks for advanced flags give it -smp.(you would set flags under the Advanced features when it asks "Change advanced features?")


----------



## just a noob

not sure that i'll be able to run [email protected] 24/7, maybe just when i'm away, i've got a whiney coil on my gtx 285(probably doesn't help that it has no case, and is like 1 foot away from my ears)


----------



## ScOuT

Here is an update for all the Folders of the Computerforum.com team.

*Current Team Rank*: 340 (+3 spots in last 7 days) 

*Points per 24 hour average*: 28,011

*Points last 24 hours*: 30,698

*Points last 7 days*: 196,075

*Total Points*: 10,474,183

*Total WUs*: 47,416

At the current rate we are Folding...we can jump 7 team spots in the next 2 weeks! 


*Top 20 Producers for Computerforum.com*

*Name  /                   24 hour Average /     Total*
1. Buzz1927 / 	        7,454 / 	668,753
2. mep916 /        	6,505 /  	2,232,135
3. just_a_noob /  	        5,717 /  	40,889
4. ScOuT /  	                3,715 /  	358,830
5. Sgt_Grim_Reaper /  	1,006 /	183,044
6. Ethan3.14159 /  	925 /	        8,493
7. nat1192 /	        525 /	        45,914
8. mac550 	/                390 	/        46,006
9. voyagerfan99 /	        384 /	        42,913
10. Brian /	                331 /	        998,060
11. Kobaj /	                210 /	        181,452
12. Joshua /	        176 /	        47,140
13. jancz3rt /	        175 /	        69,194
14. Sacrinyellow5 /	123 	/        75,605
15. Hyper_Kagome /	91 /	        55,820
16. superpetrik /	        89 /	        938,689
17. f.i.t.h /	                73 /	        350,030
18. Marzeth /	        48 /	        300,379
19. Jimmy 	/                48 /	        18,868
20. Emperor_nero /	24 /	        27,017

The effects of your efforts may never be known by you. Generations from now will see the benefits. Thanks for Folding and keep cranking out WUs!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

I'm sure I could get #3 or 4 for 24 hour average. Just need to figure out how... stupid SLI.


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> Here is an update for all the Folders of the Computerforum.com team.
> 
> *Current Team Rank*: 340 (+3 spots in last 7 days)
> 
> *Points per 24 hour average*: 28,011
> 
> *Points last 24 hours*: 30,698
> 
> *Points last 7 days*: 196,075
> 
> *Total Points*: 10,474,183
> 
> *Total WUs*: 47,416
> 
> At the current rate we are Folding...we can jump 7 team spots in the next 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> *Top 20 Producers for Computerforum.com*
> 
> *Name  /                   24 hour Average /     Total*
> 1. Buzz1927 /             7,454 /     668,753
> 2. mep916 /            6,505 /      2,232,135
> 3. just_a_noob /              5,717 /      40,889
> 4. ScOuT /                      3,715 /      358,830
> 5. Sgt_Grim_Reaper /      1,006 /    183,044
> 6. Ethan3.14159 /      925 /            8,493
> 7. nat1192 /            525 /            45,914
> 8. mac550     /                390     /        46,006
> 9. voyagerfan99 /            384 /            42,913
> 10. Brian /                    331 /            998,060
> 11. Kobaj /                    210 /            181,452
> 12. Joshua /            176 /            47,140
> 13. jancz3rt /            175 /            69,194
> 14. Sacrinyellow5 /    123     /        75,605
> 15. Hyper_Kagome /    91 /            55,820
> 16. superpetrik /            89 /            938,689
> 17. f.i.t.h /                    73 /            350,030
> 18. Marzeth /            48 /            300,379
> 19. Jimmy     /                48 /            18,868
> 20. Emperor_nero /    24 /            27,017
> 
> The effects of your efforts may never be known by you. Generations from now will see the benefits. Thanks for Folding and keep cranking out WUs!


If i was folding here it would basically double the teams output Ive been folding around ~14k ppd with my rig plus a ps3. Sry guys..the evga bucks and random giveaways won me over.


----------



## ScOuT

bomberboysk said:


> If i was folding here it would basically double the teams output Ive been folding around ~14k ppd with my rig plus a ps3. Sry guys..the evga bucks and random giveaways won me over.



I am disappointed with you...eVGA...come on They don't need any help. Have you won anything yet? I didn't think so

As far as the eVGA bucks...I could understand if you were cranking out 30,000+ PPD or more.

Look at the bright side...you can Fold for like 9 months and the eVGA bucks will get you 1/4 of a x58 Classified motherboard! Now that's a deal if you ask me I don't know why everybody does not do this


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> I am disappointed with you...eVGA...come on They don't need any help. *Have you won anything yet?* I didn't think so
> 
> *As far as the eVGA bucks*...I could understand if you were cranking out 30,000+ PPD or more.
> 
> Look at the bright side...you can Fold for like 9 months and the eVGA bucks will get you 1/4 of a x58 Classified motherboard! Now that's a deal if you ask me I don't know why everybody does not do this


1st- Yes, two tshirts Plus the 10th anniversary is coming up so who knows
2nd- Its only the first 100k, 500k, and 1million that earn you evga bucks. Each folding year you can earn 100 evga bucks
3rd- Well, its a top 10 team


----------



## ScOuT

bomberboysk said:


> 1st- Yes, two tshirts Plus the 10th anniversary is coming up so who knows



That's cool I guess...at least it is something




bomberboysk said:


> 2nd- Its only the first 100k, 500k, and 1million that earn you evga bucks. Each folding year you can earn 100 evga bucks



Oh wow...it will only take you 5 years to get a top of the line video card...not bad really



bomberboysk said:


> 3rd- Well, its a top 10 team



They do very well...they have some huge farms, not to mention all the individual Folders they have. It is kinda like saying the team that won the Super Bowl is your favorite team


You do understand that I have to bust your OO right? The important thing is you are Folding and that benefits humanity. Your efforts may never be known by you...but the next few generations will feel the effects


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> That's cool I guess...at least it is something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow...it will only take you 5 years to get a top of the line video card...not bad really
> 
> 
> 
> They do very well...they have some huge farms, not to mention all the individual Folders they have. It is kinda like saying the team that won the Super Bowl is your favorite team
> 
> 
> You do understand that I have to bust your OO right? The important thing is you are Folding and that benefits humanity. Your efforts may never be known by you...but the next few generations will feel the effects


Oh yes, cant forget the real reson we are folding As soon as i hit 1million ill prolly transition everything over to here and give the team a boost. Speaking of teams that won the superbowl...the steelers actually have been my favorite team for like forever


----------



## mep916

Ethan3.14159 said:


> I'm sure I could get #3 or 4 for 24 hour average. Just need to figure out how... stupid SLI.



I know you need to disable SLI to run both GPUs. Have you looked at this guide? Near the bottom, you'll find multi GPU instructions. I've never done it myself.


----------



## ScOuT

bomberboysk said:


> As soon as i hit 1million ill prolly transition everything over to here and give the team a boost.



Sweet...

Well if you ever decide to come back and see what it is like in the trenches...I guess you are welcome


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> Sweet...
> 
> Well if you ever decide to come back and see what it is like in the trenches...I guess you are welcome


Once i grab a GT300 based card...my 9800gtx will prolly fold 24/7 for CF then the other card for evga. Who knows yet though


----------



## ScOuT

Does anybody know how to start SMP clients for CPU Folding? Maybe a dummy guide or something?

These are the instructions provided by Stanford...absolutely ridiculous! 

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuideMPICH

I was searching the web and I found hundreds of people that can not get it to work! You would think they would just make a simple .exe file that would start the clients. You have to almost reconfigure your Windows installation just to run this. This would take like an hour every time you start your computer.

There has to be an easy way


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> Does anybody know how to start SMP clients for CPU Folding? Maybe a dummy guide or something?
> 
> These are the instructions provided by Stanford...absolutely ridiculous!
> 
> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuideMPICH
> 
> I was searching the web and I found hundreds of people that can not get it to work! You would think they would just make a simple .exe file that would start the clients. You have to almost reconfigure your Windows installation just to run this. This would take like an hour every time you start your computer.
> 
> There has to be an easy way


Download the console client, install. Then, open up, follow the prompts. Enter advanced options when it asks, and when it asks for "additional commands" type -smp


----------



## ScOuT

You will have to be way more specific than that...the only console clients  are GPU clients?

Are you telling me that's the one?

Dude...you are going to have to help me out a little

This is the CPU client I run now, the one at the top of the list.
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download


----------



## bomberboysk

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 SMP client console version <---Thats the one you want


----------



## ScOuT

I did get it working...I started 2 runs of SMP...I have to go to bed right now. Thanks for the help...I have been wanting to do this for a month or so.

I'll fire up 2 x SMP on my Quad, GPU and CPU client on my daughter's Pentium D 845 tomorrow. I'll let everything run for about 14 hours and see what happens

(Folding for eVGA...that's a shame This is a great time for Computerforum right now...making some huge gains Team rank 338! And we are down 19 active users)

Just in case you want to see what it is like on the front Line
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> I did get it working...I started 2 runs of SMP...I have to go to bed right now. Thanks for the help...I have been wanting to do this for a month or so.
> 
> I'll fire up 2 x SMP on my Quad, GPU and CPU client on my daughter's Pentium D 845 tomorrow. I'll let everything run for about 14 hours and see what happens
> 
> (Folding for eVGA...that's a shame This is a great time for Computerforum right now...making some huge gains Team rank 338! And we are down 19 active users)
> 
> Just in case you want to see what it is like on the *front Line*
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358


Last time i checked 8 was in *front* of 338


----------



## Ethan3.14159

bomberboysk said:


> Last time i checked 8 was in *front* of 338



Oh come on, you know you want to help us out.

We'll give you a cookie. :good:


----------



## ScOuT

bomberboysk said:


> Last time i checked 8 was in *front* of 338



LOL...well like I said...Folding benefits humanity


----------



## ScOuT

Here is a cool little Folding gadget for Vista or Windows 7. It runs in your side bar on your desktop.

*1. Download and install the gadget.*
http://piro.pirocast.net/badges/FAHBadge.gadget

- It will show just a generic [email protected] gadget at first.

*2. Go to the gadget customize page and select what you want*
http://piro.pirocast.net/badges/badgemaker.html

- When you go the gadget customize page...you will need your [email protected] user ID number. If you don't know your user number...That can be found on the team user list found here.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=44358

- When you go to the page described in #2 you can scroll down and enter your ID number at the bottom. Also you will see 

Icon: Show/Hide
Background Overlay: Show/Hide

This is where you select what your badge looks like. Just mark the spot next to your badge for Icon and Background.

Once you have selected Icon, Background and typed in user ID...scroll up and click submit. It will give you all the codes for using the badge. Then open up the tool icon for the gadget and paste the sidebar code. 

Enjoy


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> I did get it working...I started 2 runs of SMP...I have to go to bed right now. Thanks for the help...I have been wanting to do this for a month or so.
> 
> I'll fire up 2 x SMP on my Quad, GPU and CPU client on my daughter's Pentium D 845 tomorrow. I'll let everything run for about 14 hours and see what happens
> 
> (Folding for eVGA...that's a shame This is a great time for Computerforum right now...making some huge gains Team rank 338! And we are down 19 active users)
> 
> Just in case you want to see what it is like on the front Line
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358


Unless your running vmware(because vmware player can only use 2 threads), SMP uses all 4 threads of your cpu, so running two smp clients would hinder performance.


----------



## ScOuT

Really...I did not know that. In overclock.net some guy told me to run 2 SMP clients to get the most from my quad.

Maybe that is why it took almost an hour to complete 1% of a work unit I uninstalled them anyway and just run a basic CPU client like before. 

The SMP client makes me set a password for my Admin account...when I restart the computer it keeps crashing with a "password does not match error" it locks up. I had to hard restart it about 5 times just to get into Windows and delete Admin password. I tried that a couple times...same thing. 

Maybe tomorrow I'll mess with it again...


----------



## ScOuT

ha...got everything working now You were right Bomberboy...just one SMP client at a time:good: Everything is running good now. It bumped my PPD up nicely The highest I ever saw my PPD was about 8,000...now I can pull over 10,000







Temps are good also...it is almost 30c here today...almost hot for Germany in the summer. Processor is running a little hotter than normal. I expected that since all 4 cores are wide open for almost 6 hours so far.






I found a trick with the graphics Folding...I gave it a slight voltage increase and the PPD jumped over 500 points without changing the clocks at all. Going to keep going higher and see what it will do


----------



## bomberboysk

^^Looks like someone is having fun with precision and voltage tuner I wish it worked on 9800gtx's lol.(The voltage tuner)


----------



## just a noob

you guys are going to be screwed if i find another gtx 285 tommarow for cheap(~$200)


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> you guys are going to be screwed if i find another gtx 285 tommarow for cheap(~$200)



That would be awesome. We could use the boost.


----------



## just a noob

looks like i'm not going to have any real competition until spot number 6(scOut that's you ) if i get enough money, i'm totally going to get an enermax 1050, and a second gtx 285


----------



## ScOuT

just a noob said:


> looks like i'm not going to have any real competition until spot number 6(scOut that's you ) if i get enough money, i'm totally going to get an enermax 1050, and a second gtx 285



Bring it on!

You will crush me Folding. I have just a single GTX 260 and SMP on my Quad. Right now I am averaging about 10,000 PPD. The only problem is my computer can not run 24 hours It's way too loud with the Ultra Kaze fans


----------



## R2_Shot_U

i also just now started using the gpu client...i am jimmy on the list btw, is there any way to change my name and keep my stats?


----------



## just a noob

ScOuT said:


> Bring it on!
> 
> You will crush me Folding. I have just a single GTX 260 and SMP on my Quad. Right now I am averaging about 10,000 PPD. The only problem is my computer can not run 24 hours It's way too loud with the Ultra Kaze fans



right now i'm thinking of dumping my maximus 2 and soundcard for around 200 dollars lol, if i do i'm going to buy a micro atx of some kind and get a 9800gx2(that's like 14k ppd ) then another gtx 285 to go with my current one, good thing electricity is cheap around here


----------



## ScOuT

just a noob said:


> right now i'm thinking of dumping my maximus 2 and soundcard for around 200 dollars lol, if i do i'm going to buy a micro atx of some kind and get a 9800gx2(that's like 14k ppd ) then another gtx 285 to go with my current one, good thing electricity is cheap around here



Here is a database Overclock.net has made, it shows all the cards and their PPD. This has been refined and tested for a long time. It is actually very accurate and I have seen members of the [email protected] forum refer to it.

14,000 PPD with a GX2...good luck They can barley break 10,000 on a really good WU One guy has his on water and clocked to the max...he can only get a little over 12,000 with a 420 point WU.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database-now.html

You might want to figure something out....I got mine tuned in now after some hard crashes It's running like a dream With all that impressive hardware you have...I'm going to leave you in the dust pal!

If you actually get a GX2 and a pair of GTX 285 and two SMP CPU clients running at the same time....you'll could be pulling 30,000 to 40,000 PPD if you get everything dialed in right

Here is what I am pulling right now...I only wish I could run 24/7





You know...you could dump that maximus 2 and sound card off on me...consider it a donation to Folding I can clock my Q9300 higher and improve my SMP score:good:


----------



## just a noob

maybe that's a gtx 295 i'm thinking of, but anyway i think i might have found a match for my current gtx 285(1st revision cards are a bitch to find) and its a decent price at $300


----------



## ScOuT

just a noob said:


> i think i might have found a match for my current gtx 285(1st revision cards are a bitch to find) and its a decent price at $300



Nice...you are right. It's hard to find a 65nm GTX 260 like mine. everywhere you look it's all newer versions. I feel your pain.

Do you have SMP client running with that i7?


----------



## ScottALot

Doesn't the point system, etc... take away from the processing speed the University needs?


----------



## ScOuT

ScottALot said:


> Doesn't the point system, etc... take away from the processing speed the University needs?



Not really sure what you mean...but ya...the University uses your computer and does research on it. It uses your processor and graphics card.

You get points based on work units your computer completes.


----------



## just a noob

ScOuT said:


> Nice...you are right. It's hard to find a 65nm GTX 260 like mine. everywhere you look it's all newer versions. I feel your pain.
> 
> Do you have SMP client running with that i7?



its coming soon, so no  hopefully i'll have the setup by december, assuming i don't find something else that i want more/ is better


----------



## Buzz1927

I'm quitting folding for a while (not totally, but taking the biggest contributor off), feels like I'm just pissing into the wind at the moment, it needs a team effort


----------



## mep916

Buzz1927 said:


> I'm quitting folding for a while (not totally, but taking the biggest contributor off), feels like I'm just pissing into the wind at the moment, it needs a team effort



Yup, it's very frustrating.


----------



## Buzz1927

mep916 said:


> Yup, it's very frustrating.


Maybe we should all join the evga team?


----------



## mep916

Buzz1927 said:


> Maybe we should all join the evga team?


----------



## Buzz1927

mep916 said:


>


I need a new t-shirt


----------



## mep916

Buzz1927 said:


> I need a new t-shirt



lmao. Think we could gain some new recruits by handing out some CF shirts, or CF bucks?


----------



## Shane

I wish i could fold and help out you guys,But its my parents house and i just know they wont appreciate my leaving the pc on 24/7 to fold. (Bills) 

we like to turn off anything that does not to be on


----------



## Buzz1927

Thought I was talking privately


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> lmao. Think we could gain some new recruits by handing out some CF shirts, or CF bucks?





Buzz1927 said:


> I need a new t-shirt


Hehe, ive been over at evga for months Ill have $122 evga bucks as soon as i hit a million points And then i can get a GTS250 and sli it with my 9800gtx.


----------



## Buzz1927

bomberboysk said:


> Hehe, ive been over at evga for months Ill have $122 evga bucks as soon as i hit a million points And then i can get a GTS250 and sli it with my 9800gtx.


Good for you, I fold for no reward but because I can, it also me costs money, not my parents, but congratulations on your new card..


----------



## bomberboysk

Buzz1927 said:


> Good for you, I fold for no reward but because I can, it also me costs money, not my parents, but congratulations on your new card..


After i get another card(i hit 1 million in about a month or so) im folding for CF since you can only get stuff once you hit 1M points hehe. Actually i was folding for CF for quite awhile until evga started giving out evga bucks, plus all those nice giveaways. Plus the whole point of folding is benefiting the greater good.


----------



## Buzz1927

bomberboysk said:


> After i get another card(i hit 1 million in about a month or so) im folding for CF since you can only get stuff once you hit 1M points hehe. Actually i was folding for CF for quite awhile until evga started giving out evga bucks, plus all those nice giveaways.


I know exactly what a Judas you've been..


----------



## bomberboysk

Buzz1927 said:


> I know exactly what a Judas you've been..


Lol, do you want me to "Pledge allegiance to the ComputerForum.com and for all that it stands for"?(Well, i guess i would if i ever become a mod, but other than that...hehe) Plus i know a couple of the staff over at EVGA and waste alot of time in the chat over there hehe.(In a few days evga is gonna be hitting 7th, and then about 3 days after that gonna hit 6th)


----------



## Buzz1927

bomberboysk said:


> Lol, do you want me to "Pledge allegiance to the ComputerForum.com and for all that it stands for"?(Well, i guess i would if i ever become a mod, but other than that...hehe) Plus i know a couple of the staff over at EVGA and waste alot of time in the chat over there hehe.(In a few days evga is gonna be hitting 7th, and then about 3 days after that gonna hit 6th)


You missed the point, it's not about teams, any contribution is good, folding for your own gain is a little twisted, you do know what folding is trying to achieve, yes?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

mep916 said:


> Yup, it's very frustrating.



Not completely. I've very quietly done 62,000+ points in the last month. I just let the compy run while I'm at work and when I come home: a couple thousand more points, did my duty for mankind, and my room is nice and toasty. 

I wonder if folding saves me money. If I didn't fold I would need a space heater....


----------



## bomberboysk

Buzz1927 said:


> You missed the point, it's not about teams, any contribution is good, folding for your own gain is a little twisted, you do know what folding is trying to achieve, yes?


Your not getting what im saying here, ive been folding long before there was benefit for it(was folding for my own team for years) to me. Reason i started folding for evga is that you get a little bit of reward for doing some good. And yes i do know what it is trying to achieve, trying to understand what happens with proteins misfold, ive been folding ever since my dad got thyroid cancer 4 years ago(which thankfully was caught early and hadnt metastasized).


----------



## ScOuT

Ah...bomberboysk...you might come back to the team. About time, we need you. Our team average is slipping. I think people are loosing interest if you look at the stats. 

I think we should organize some kind of Fold-a-Thon with maybe a few small prizes. Maybe I'll talk to Buzz about it and get something going.


----------



## kobaj

ScOuT said:


> Ah...bomberboysk...you might come back to the team. About time, we need you. Our team average is slipping. I think people are loosing interest if you look at the stats.
> 
> I think we should organize some kind of Fold-a-Thon with maybe a few small prizes. Maybe I'll talk to Buzz about it and get something going.



I dropped down to only my server folding, but if we had a fold a thon, for a month long, and then prizes (like, custom user title hint hint) went out to the most WU, I would turn on 10 more machines!

Not to make me sound like a greedy or anything, but electricity is expensive!


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> I think we should organize some kind of Fold-a-Thon with maybe a few small prizes.



First person to 2,000,000 PPD gets a date with Archangel!

I win. 

That's a good idea. I've always wanted to have some type of [email protected] related competition. Jet organized something similar a couple years ago.


----------



## just a noob

i'll get two gtx 285's folding then, then you'd be screwed mep


----------



## ScOuT

I think I might research a few ideas. I have a few things I will give away as prizes. I have a nice MERC stealth keyboard I will donate.

I would not want to have the highest points win...that would not be fair for people who don't have the hardware others do.

I think as long as you participate...you will be put in for the give away prizes. 



mep916 said:


> First person to 2,000,000 PPD gets a date with Archangel!
> 
> I win.
> 
> That's a good idea. I've always wanted to have some type of [email protected] related competition. Jet organized something similar a couple years ago.



The only issue is...you live in Cali mep

I only live a few hours south I can leave after work and still pick her up just in time for dinner. I'll let you know all about it.


----------



## kobaj

ScOuT said:


> I would not want to have the highest points win...that would not be fair for people who don't have the hardware others do.



Thats very true. So long as you fold, 100(something small everyone can accomplish) points in a month, you get entered in the drawing...eh eh?


----------



## ScOuT

CF team production totals...ouch. 







Team information page.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358


----------



## Ethan3.14159

We did good last month. It would be nice if we could get around 1,000,000 a month for the team.

I don't like the direction of that graph.  I'm going to see about getting my girlfriends computer folding. 6000+ and a 9600GT would be a nice folding machine.


----------



## ScOuT

Ethan3.14159 said:


> We did good last month. It would be nice if we could get around 1,000,000 a month for the team.
> 
> I don't like the direction of that graph.  I'm going to see about getting my girlfriends computer folding. 6000+ and a 9600GT would be a nice folding machine.



I hear ya...I am thinking about getting an 8800GTS for my daughter's computer and start that folding. Maybe I can find a 9800GTX used for a decent price. I have a basic CPU client Folding on it, she starts Folding every time she fires it up. The issue is...only about 250 PPD with her processor. I have slipped because I am working a lot. I taught my wife how to fire up the clients on my computer...does not always happen everyday 


1,000,000 a month would be great for our team to sustain. Last month was a good month. We were averaging around 30,000 to 35,000 PPD. That is right around 1 million.

I might talk to my wife and get an better PSU and another GTX 260 to Fold while I am in Afghanistan. 

I ran SMP client on my Quad for about a month (July). It was pulling about 3,000 PPD but I ran into stability issues It makes you have a password for your Windows profile...I kept getting password errors and lockups


----------



## ScOuT

Ahhhhh!

I hate 511 point WUs

PPD drops almost 3,000 points


----------



## kazkepox

I think I am going to build me a computer for nothing but folding, this hting sounds awesome


----------



## voyagerfan99

I got my computer running the way I want it again so I've started folding again


----------



## voyagerfan99

Is it possible to use the nVidia client to fold with an ATI card?


----------



## just a noob

yay, now that my 920 is on my way, all i need is some ram to get folding again(then a bigger psu to crush mep with both of my gtx 285's )


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> yay, now that my 920 is on my way, all i need is some ram to get folding again(then a bigger psu to crush mep with both of my gtx 285's )



haha. I hope you do and can't wait for your new rig. I know you've been planning this for awhile.


----------



## just a noob

mep916 said:


> haha. I hope you do and can't wait for your new rig. I know you've been planning this for awhile.



with my luck, my classified was probably doa lol(hope it isn't)


----------



## ScOuT

2 x GTX 285 and the 920 running SMP will pull 20,000 - 25,000 PPD 

WE NEED YOU!

noob...get your rig together! we could jump dozens of spots in a few weeks


----------



## Ethan3.14159

I'm waiting to see what Nvidia's next cards will offer in terms of folding power. Right now, that's the only reason I'm considering an Nvidia card. I fold more than I game, so that will be deciding factor. Anyone know how well the 5870/5850 cards do in folding?


----------



## ScOuT

Ethan3.14159 said:


> I'm waiting to see what Nvidia's next cards will offer in terms of folding power. Right now, that's the only reason I'm considering an Nvidia card. I fold more than I game, so that will be deciding factor. Anyone know how well the 5870/5850 cards do in folding?




The next gen Nvidia cards will be sick Folding cards 

512 cores with the GT300! That thing alone might pull 20,000+


----------



## just a noob

ScOuT said:


> 2 x GTX 285 and the 920 running SMP will pull 20,000 - 25,000 PPD
> 
> WE NEED YOU!
> 
> noob...get your rig together! we could jump dozens of spots in a few weeks



920 won't fold i'm afraid, that will crunch(same thing basically, just the work can't be performed on the gpu) and its only going to be one gtx 285 for a while since i still need ram, and a bigger psu for the gtx 285's to run in sli


----------



## bomberboysk

3B Transistors in GT300. Gonna be sick...


----------



## cudenver

> 920 won't fold i'm afraid, that will crunch(same thing basically, just the work can't be performed on the gpu) and its only going to be one gtx 285 for a while since i still need ram, and a bigger psu for the gtx 285's to run in sli



what does that mean, is there a difference between folding and crunching.


----------



## bomberboysk

cudenver said:


> what does that mean, is there a difference between folding and crunching.


Im assuming he means World Community Grid or [email protected] Home maybe, although Seti has a gpu client iirc.


----------



## just a noob

bomberboysk said:


> Im assuming he means World Community Grid or [email protected] Home maybe, although Seti has a gpu client iirc.



world community grid


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Production the last few days. Seriously inconsistent.

Team Information page

We really need to start pestering people on here to start folding on a regular basis. They aren't gaming all the time, or even most of the time. Put the power to good use!


----------



## ScOuT

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Production the last few days. Seriously inconsistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really need to start pestering people on here to start folding on a regular basis. They aren't gaming all the time, or even most of the time. Put the power to good use!



Amen to that

The problem is for me...my wife Folds while I am not at home. Sometimes she forgets to start everything in the morning. She is usually pretty good but she slips. A few days with 0 points kills my 24 average PPD. 

I can only run my computer about 12 hours a day

But...the 9600GSo is in the mail from voyagerfan99...that's going to be one more card Folding.

I can not get SPM client working on my rig. I did for a while but it would run great for about 2-4 days averaging 4,000 PPD. Then it would crash and give me all kinds of errors. Right now I can only run the normal CPU client at about 400 PPD. I have a great Quad Core sitting here running at like 30% all day


----------



## Ethan3.14159

I'm usually folding 13-14 hours a day. I've decided to go with the next nvidia cards over ATI just for folding. And I'm going to get my girlfriend a GTX 260 to replace her 9600 GT, and get her folding with me.  

Might even have enough left over to run a 3rd system with a 9600 GT.


----------



## ScOuT

Today will be a good day for me...I did not have to work and started everything about 0600 hrs. Been pulling over 10,000 PPD all day so far. I am hoping to pull around 7,000 points today






When the 9600GSO goes into my daughter's Dell...I am looking at 12,500 to 13,000 PPD


----------



## Ethan3.14159

That would be awesome! We need as many PPD as possible. 

Although, when Nvidia cards come out soon, you'll be eating my dust.


----------



## ScOuT

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Although, when Nvidia cards come out soon, you'll be eating my dust.



You plan on buying one? They will be expensive

They will be great Folding cards I am sure


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ScOuT said:


> You plan on buying one? They will be expensive
> 
> They will be great Folding cards I am sure


Weak US dollar = win for me. I'm just going to get it from newegg and have it sent here. 

I'm sure they will be great for folding. On paper they look powerful.


----------



## aviation_man

ScOuT, where did you download that FAH program? I can't find it on the list in the sigs. Is that an update or something?


----------



## ScOuT

aviation_man said:


> ScOuT, where did you download that FAH program? I can't find it on the list in the sigs. Is that an update or something?



http://fahmon.net/

It's a small program that tracks your Folding stats. It's great...as long as I Fold...FAHMON will be running.

It can be a little tricky setting it up...let me know if you have any issues and I can walk you through the process.


----------



## aviation_man

ScOuT said:


> http://fahmon.net/
> 
> It's a small program that tracks your Folding stats. It's great...as long as I Fold...FAHMON will be running.
> 
> It can be a little tricky setting it up...let me know if you have any issues and I can walk you through the process.



Ok, I installed it, and when I go to Add New Client, do I select the FAH under program files in Windows Explorer?


----------



## ScOuT

1. Download and install

2. Open FAHMON and click on "clients" and then select "add new client"

3. You'll then see a box like this





4. As the picture states...type in a name and then paste the log file file location. To find the log file location start your client, right click the icon in the task bar, highlight status and then go to "Log File...you will see some thing like this.





Then you have added the client


****Sorry about the slow response...took me a couple minutes****


----------



## aviation_man

Thanks man  Appreciate it. 

What's optimal CPU usage for this program that you'd recommend on a Quad core?


----------



## ScOuT

For FAHMON? I can't even tell a difference between idle and when FAHMON is running...it uses almost nothing really.

mep916 turned me onto FAHMON and I love it. As soon as my computer comes on...FAHMON is running


----------



## aviation_man

Oh, I didn't mean FAHMON, I meant [email protected] Sorry


----------



## mep916

aviation_man said:


> Oh, I didn't mean FAHMON, I meant [email protected] Sorry



for maximum PPD, you want 100% CPU usage and run your PC 24/7. If you're overclocking, make sure it's stable.


----------



## aviation_man

mep916 said:


> for maximum PPD, you want 100% CPU usage and run your PC 24/7.



Should I make it so that it distributes throughout all four cores or should I keep it to one core?


----------



## mep916

aviation_man said:


> Should I make it so that it distributes throughout all four cores or should I keep it to one core?



all four cores. You gotta use the SMP client and enter the -smp flag when you install the app. There's instructions at the folding forum and I think Scout wrote up a quick guide in this thread.


----------



## mep916

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86169

That looks like a good guide. I haven't run the CPU client in over a year, and i don't have any experience with the 6.xx client.


----------



## aviation_man

Why am I getting this error?


----------



## bomberboysk

After a long overdue haitus...Im back in the game. Wanted to wait til i got onto water for my cpu because the S1283 wasnt keeping my quad cool enough for my taste. 50C load while folding however makes me very happy


----------



## Ethan3.14159

I can't seem to figure out why my CPU is doing so little. Help?


----------



## ScOuT

bomberboysk said:


> After a long overdue haitus...Im back in the game. Wanted to wait til i got onto water for my cpu because the S1283 wasnt keeping my quad cool enough for my taste. 50C load while folding however makes me very happy




About time...nice to have you back Did you get your eVGA bucks? You are Folding for CF now right


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> About time...nice to have you back Did you get your eVGA bucks? You are Folding for CF now right


Yeah, folding for CF. I stopped folding over a month ago because of my CPU temps being too high for my liking and now just started folding again.


----------



## ScOuT

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, folding for CF. I stopped folding over a month ago because of my CPU temps being too high for my liking and now just started folding again.



Sweet...we need you!

I was looking at the new water loop you installed. I was thinking about it also, but, my wife will have my computer for a year. I did think it was a good idea.

50c while under full load is great...run that SMP like a mad man

I finally got SMP running again...ahh...it feels good. And temps are great for air


----------



## aviation_man

Ok so my [email protected] program is online, and finished folding a job last night, I put my computer to sleep, I turn it on this morning, (it's now 7:00PM here) and it's still says 'attempting to get work packets'. Does it always take this long?


----------



## aviation_man

Bump. Anybody??


----------



## Ethan3.14159

No, it shouldn't take more than a couple minutes.


----------



## aviation_man

Ethan3.14159 said:


> No, it shouldn't take more than a couple minutes.



Bleh. So what should I do?

EDIT: Ethan you're a freaking genius. It works, after restarting the program a couple of times. Thanks man


----------



## ScottALot

I'll join you guys with my Phenom II X4 955... but I can't get mine to work : ( ... I'm using the [email protected] forums right now.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

aviation_man said:


> Bleh. So what should I do?
> 
> EDIT: Ethan you're a freaking genius. It works, after restarting the program a couple of times. Thanks man


Not sure what I did, but you're welcome. :good: I do what I can.


----------



## ScOuT

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, folding for CF. I stopped folding over a month ago because of my CPU temps being too high for my liking and now just started folding again.



Really?  Where you at dude?


----------



## aviation_man

I made the top 10 producers in 24hours! Sweet! 

Would it be efficient to be folding twice on one computer? (In other words, running two [email protected] clients)?

I'm getting a cooler soon, so I can OC my rig and fold faster


----------



## ScOuT

aviation_man said:


> I made the top 10 producers in 24hours! Sweet!
> 
> Would it be efficient to be folding twice on one computer? (In other words, running two [email protected] clients)?
> 
> I'm getting a cooler soon, so I can OC my rig and fold faster



It depends on what 2 clients you are running really. A GPU client and a CPU client will be fine together...I run it all the time.

You can run 2 GPU clients together if you have 2 graphics cards.

2 clients running on 1 GPU or 1 CPU will not work.


----------



## aviation_man

I know the CPU client is called the SMP, what's the name of the GPU client and where can I download?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Unfortunately I have to take a break from folding for a week or 2. One of my video cards just died and the other makes a horrible screeching noise whenever I start the GPU client.


----------



## aviation_man

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Unfortunately I have to take a break from folding for a week or 2. One of my video cards just died and the other makes a horrible screeching noise whenever I start the GPU client.



Why can't you run the CPU client?


----------



## ScOuT

I love this thing...some of you may have seen it before.

Now THIS is a Folding Farm...23 x GTX295 I would love to look at his FAHMON page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjOW5iW7dJQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Fatback

ScOuT said:


> I love this thing...some of you may have seen it before.
> 
> Now THIS is a Folding Farm...23 x GTX295 I would love to look at his FAHMON page
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjOW5iW7dJQ&feature=player_embedded



Yep that is so awesome.

They have 31 9800GX2 now http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI9QzIwAXFg&feature=fvw.


----------



## aviation_man

ScOuT said:


> I love this thing...some of you may have seen it before.
> 
> Now THIS is a Folding Farm...23 x GTX295 I would love to look at his FAHMON page
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjOW5iW7dJQ&feature=player_embedded



Sweeeeeet! 


Hey does anyone know how to pause the [email protected] work? I have the program that is the non-display (the one that tells you it's status through CMD,  I don't know what it's called) My computer doesn't seem to want to sleep when I have it running


----------



## cudenver

*Help with folding*

Can someone please explain to me how I can configure it so that it is using my graphics card. I installed the program but I cant seem to understand how to run the GPU and CPU client at the same time. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Buzz1927

cudenver said:


> Can someone please explain to me how I can configure it so that it is using my graphics card. I installed the program but I cant seem to understand how to run the GPU and CPU client at the same time.
> Thanks for your help.


You need to download the gpu client as well, what gpu have you got?

Edit: I see you have a 275, gimme a moment..

Ok, download the relevant client here


----------



## cudenver

thanks, i just could not find it.


----------



## Buzz1927

Yeah, it's not the easiest site to navigate!


----------



## aviation_man

I have the Non-graphical client running, how do I pause the work so that I can put my computer sleep and resume my work when I turn it back on?


----------



## ScOuT

I would just shut the client down if you want it to stop. Just right click the icon in your processes toolbar and turn it off. When you want to start it again...just start it back up...it will continue working where it stopped.


----------



## Jet

I'm back. It's 'only' my Macbook Pro, but hey, that's ~1500+ ppd!

(gotta love not having to pay for power at college).


Having said that...people out there who aren't folding should be--because it really isn't that hard. The average cpu out there today can easily put out 2000-4000ppd, and if you just add a gpu in there, you get another 3000-7000ppd (for Nvidia, at least).


----------



## ScOuT

Jet said:


> I'm back. It's 'only' my Macbook Pro, but hey, that's ~1500+ ppd!
> 
> (gotta love not having to pay for power at college).
> 
> 
> Having said that...people out there who aren't folding should be--because it really isn't that hard. The average cpu out there today can easily put out 2000-4000ppd, and if you just add a gpu in there, you get another 3000-7000ppd (for Nvidia, at least).



Nice to have you back in the trenches...:good:

You are right...there are only a few active Folders here. Just a basic CPU client would be harmless and you can never tell the performance difference in normal tasks. 

I wrote a long PM to ian and apj101 about a possible Folding marathon for a week or so long. This will raise awareness for the cause and team. I have some freebies I wanna send out for participating I'll wait and work out the details with them and see if they support it.



Added a little voltage to the GTX 260...PPD jumped 500 Turned up the shaders on my daughter's 9600 GSO...PPD jumped almost another 500 Pullin over 16,000 PPD now!


----------



## aviation_man

Hey I just downloaded the GPU client, started it, configured it, now it's been saying Download error #10 waiting before entry.. Does anyone know what's wrong?
The numbers change.. So a few minutes ago it say #9...


----------



## ScOuT

I would wait a while...sometimes Stanford's servers are down and you can not download projects. Try again in a few hours. If that don't work...try again tomorrow. 

Just turn the client off and try again later.


----------



## aviation_man

Ok I'll try that. Thanks man


----------



## cudenver

I have been folding under the user name Cudenver for CF
second GTX 275 comming in the next 2 weeks. 
so that makes 2 gpu clients and 1 cpu client( i5)


----------



## aviation_man

cudenver said:


> I have been folding under the user name Cudenver for CF
> second GTX 275 comming in the next 2 weeks.
> so that makes 2 gpu clients and 1 cpu client( i5)



:good::good: 

I have 2 CPU clients and 1 GPU client running on my computer as we speak 

Yeah cores #2,3,4 are basically maxed out. lol.


----------



## Jet

aviation_man said:


> :good::good:
> 
> I have 2 CPU clients and 1 GPU client running on my computer as we speak
> 
> Yeah cores #2,3,4 are basically maxed out. lol.



Use the SMP Client for your processor--it is optimized for multi-core processors and will get a whole lot more work (and points) done!


----------



## aviation_man

Is there an SMP client for the GPU program?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Can someone post a link to *Electron Microscope III*?


----------



## ScOuT

aviation_man said:


> :good::good:
> 
> I have 2 CPU clients and 1 GPU client running on my computer as we speak
> 
> Yeah cores #2,3,4 are basically maxed out. lol.




You should only run 1 CPU client at a time. Running 2 is counter productive. An SMP client will get you far more points. It can be hard to set up...once running it will smoke a normal CPU client.



cudenver said:


> I have been folding under the user name Cudenver for CF
> second GTX 275 comming in the next 2 weeks.
> so that makes 2 gpu clients and 1 cpu client( i5)



I've been watching you on the team stats...very nice


----------



## Bodaggit23

Bodaggit23 said:


> Can someone post a link to *Electron Microscope III*?



Anyone?


----------



## Bodaggit23

No one has a copy of this to share? 

Last time I'll ask.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I can't get the ATI client to work for folding 
My card is bad ATM anyway.
But I downloaded the CPU client just now so I'm at least folding a little again


----------



## Jet

voyagerfan99 said:


> I can't get the ATI client to work for folding
> My card is bad ATM anyway.
> But I downloaded the CPU client just now so I'm at least folding a little again



ATi's cards aren't as optimized for GPU folding--but they still get, say, up to 3000ppd or so. 

Did you download the SMP client for your cpu?


----------



## diduknowthat

I just downloaded the CPU and GPU2 client for my computer yesterday. Seeing that my computer is on 24/7 in my dorm in college I figured it'd go to good use. 336 points and 1 WU so far after a night, I'm excited to join the team!


----------



## ScOuT

diduknowthat said:


> I just downloaded the CPU and GPU2 client for my computer yesterday. Seeing that my computer is on 24/7 in my dorm in college I figured it'd go to good use. 336 points and 1 WU so far after a night, I'm excited to join the team!



Sweet...nice to have you on board!

Just so you know...you can look at the team stats Here


Or your stats Here


----------



## ScOuT

The November Folding marathon is on!

Briefed my plan to ian and he gave a :good:

Sing up now! Here


----------



## Aastii

ScOuT said:


> The November Folding marathon is on!
> 
> Briefed my plan to ian and he gave a :good:
> 
> Sing up now! Here



awesome, just signed up 

I just downloaded [email protected] again too, hadn't done it since I installed win7, and I got the CPU and GPU one and the CPU works fine, but the GPU one comes up with an error saying nvcuda.dll is missing from your computer.

I had it working on Vista without installing anything extra, so do any of you know a fix for this?


----------



## cudenver

> but the GPU one comes up with an error saying nvcuda.dll is missing from your computer.



I don't know how to fix that either . EDIT"""""""""""""""Just updated drives and it all works

There is alot of talk about this SMP client but I have now idea how to use it, I guess I will read about it today and try to figure it out.


----------



## ScOuT

cudenver said:


> There is alot of talk about this SMP client but I have now idea how to use it, I guess I will read about it today and try to figure it out.



It can be a pain...it took me weeks to run it properly Once you figure it out...CPU PPD running normal is about 200-400. Running SMP it jumps to 1800-200 PPD.

I used parts of this guide and asked some questions on here and overclock.net.

bomberboysk also helped me a few times:good:


----------



## diduknowthat

Does the default CPU client support quad core CPUs?


----------



## ScOuT

diduknowthat said:


> Does the default CPU client support quad core CPUs?



Yes it will use all 4 cores...just not as much as SMP. When I run the default client the cores will range from about 20% to 60% on all 4 cores.

SMP runs them all at 100% and the work units are processed more efficiently.


----------



## G25r8cer

I am now running the cpu and gpu client together. Each core is ranging from 40-80% usage and my temps stay below 35c. I am happy and leaving for work so FOLD ON 955be


----------



## Bodaggit23

ScOuT said:


> Yes it will use all 4 cores...



It does?

Why does the guide explain how to use "copies" of the client to run on more than one core?


----------



## ScOuT

That's a good question...that guide is from 2006. Maybe things changed in time?

All I know is that it runs on all 4 of my cores when I run it. The usage stays low but it does.

Here is an older screen shot using a normal CPU client.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Maybe some could update the thread with new information?


----------



## thermophilis

Alright, I want to fold on my parents' computer which is fine, but I want to be able to monitor it from my apartment...which is about 150 miles away, on my home computers i use fahmon but I don't think that will work for this, any one have any ideas?


----------



## bomberboysk

thermophilis said:


> Alright, I want to fold on my parents' computer which is fine, but I want to be able to monitor it from my apartment...which is about 150 miles away, on my home computers i use fahmon but I don't think that will work for this, any one have any ideas?


Logmein


----------



## thermophilis

bomberboysk said:


> Logmein



Oh duh 

Thanks, I completely forgot that program even existed


----------



## diduknowthat

Can someone explain how to install the SMP client? I'm not really understanding the part about the creating a store and stuff and it's just not really working. Thanks.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

The GTX 260 is a folding beast! Hope you guys don't choke on my dust.


----------



## ScOuT

A voltage bump and a clock bump will really get it Folding...mine runs about 9,000 PPD. On the 787 point work units it runs about 8,00 to 8,500 PPD. I am not sure what voltage tools work with XFX cards. 

I love the look of XFX products...might consider them on my next build

Choke on my dust...Ha!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

That's a serious amount of points! 

I did a quick overclock from the Nvidia control panel. Now I'm at about 8,600 PPD. The XFX cards are great looking. I need to get my old 9600 GT folding... badly.


----------



## Jet

Ethan3.14159 said:


> That's a serious amount of points!
> 
> I did a quick overclock from the Nvidia control panel. Now I'm at about 8,600 PPD. The XFX cards are great looking. I need to get my old 9600 GT folding... badly.



Hey Ethan!

Are you running the SMP client on your CPU? You should be getting more points from your processor--more in the 1500-2500 range (my 2.53Ghz C2D gets around 2000 at full load).


----------



## ScOuT

We have a Folder that is running as *Anonymous* I would like to see you get your points attached to your name

Please check your setup if you are Folding and make sure your name is entered.

Team page and look for your name
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=44358

*Anonymous* Folder
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=417861


----------



## ETSA

I think after a year break I will get started again, do these clients support multi core processors? (it seems only one core is being utilized)

username is Quentin(ETSA) btw

It seems like it is not working, or doing anything, I d/l the tray icon install package...


----------



## ScOuT

ETSA said:


> I think after a year break I will get started again, do these clients support multi core processors?



Both CPU clients will run on multicore processors. SMP of course runs much more efficient and yeilds far more points. The normal CPU client will use all processing cores but at a much lower level.

Sign up for the Folding Marathon if you'd like

http://www.computerforum.com/162833-november-folding-marathon.html


----------



## ETSA

link?   

Its been awhile a lot of this is now foreign...

What about gpu clients?  I am remember there use to be one.


----------



## ScOuT

Normal CPU client
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download

SMP high performance CPU client and GPU clients
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

Nice system by the way


----------



## ETSA

Thanks, I am having issues getting it running for some reason.  I am going to tinker but I want to get this goiong.  Any links for easy setup?


----------



## ETSA

Well, now when I went into the cmd line and tried to do the install.bat, it says unable to remove previous installation cannot install....wtf...

edit: i give up, lol, regular client it is...


----------



## ScOuT

You need to be logged into your Windows profile with a password. I only know how in Vista

In the search box...type in  install.bat  

Once you find the file for Folding @ Home...right click the install.bat file and select "run as administrator" 

Once that runs and you see MPI is working twice...then close the CMD window.

Then you go to the actual .exe file for the client.

My .exe file installed as "fah-SMP-591" by default...yours might be the same.

Then just run the client


----------



## ETSA

Thanks I may give it another shot.


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> We have a Folder that is running as *Anonymous* I would like to see you get your points attached to your name
> 
> Please check your setup if you are Folding and make sure your name is entered.
> 
> Team page and look for your name
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=44358
> 
> *Anonymous* Folder
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=417861



That would be me. lol. When I installed 7 the other night, I installed the GPU client and forgot to put in my username. Fortunately I remembered the team name first. See, I'm thinking team first.  

anyway, fixed.


----------



## ETSA

I decided on the GPU client, we will see, I am running with the standard cpu client as well.


----------



## ScOuT

mep916 said:


> That would be me. lol. When I installed 7 the other night, I installed the GPU client and forgot to put in my username. Fortunately I remembered the team name first. See, I'm thinking team first.
> 
> anyway, fixed.



Nice...I saw that Folder just start blasting points up for our team...I knew somebody forgot their name


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Jet said:


> Hey Ethan!
> 
> Are you running the SMP client on your CPU? You should be getting more points from your processor--more in the 1500-2500 range (my 2.53Ghz C2D gets around 2000 at full load).


I just checked. I had it set to using the lowest core priority. Hopefully that should fix it. Thanks.

EDIT: I am running the normal version. Downloading the SMP client now.


----------



## ETSA

[email protected] core downloading error (#9)

????


This is becoming more of a hassle than I thought.  I am considering just uninstalling them, damn it!

Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## aviation_man

ETSA said:


> [email protected] core downloading error (#9)
> 
> ????
> 
> 
> This is becoming more of a hassle than I thought.  I am considering just uninstalling them, damn it!
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix it?



Have patience, it's for a good cause  

First, try closing the program, and and starting it back up. I got the same error and I just restarted the program and it worked after about 10 minutes. Sometimes the [email protected] servers are busy and what not. If that doesn't work just wait for it.


----------



## Bodaggit23

ETSA said:


> Any ideas on how to fix it?



Which clients exactly are you running?

Did you configure your GPU to a different number than one of your other clients?

They all need a different "Machine" number.


----------



## ETSA

It appears to be working now, I just left it alone for a bit.


----------



## Aastii

[email protected] is confusing me. Yesterday I did just under 3k points , but it says I only did 10 points 

It has all of my WUs, but none of my points, any ideas?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Aastii said:


> [email protected] is confusing me. Yesterday I did just under 3k points , but it says I only did 10 points
> 
> It has all of my WUs, but none of my points, any ideas?



Not sure.

Also, "Oregon" has 164 Work Units, but zero points.


----------



## ScOuT

Check this out...I was reading an old overclock.net forum post from late 2007 about Folding with Nvidia cards. A guy on there said it performs better when you actually downclock the cards. I had to try it.

OMG...I down clocked it and my PPD jumped almost 500 points and temps dropped about 10c! 

I will continue testing this to make sure it's real and not some code error. I think it might be real...it only take me about a minute to complete 1% of a 353 point work unit. Before it would take about 1 minute and 20 seconds


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Whoa! I'm trying that.


----------



## ScOuT

I am getting some confusing results...my PPD jumps around a little while down clocked. I think it might just be an error.

I'll keep testing it and report back tonight.


----------



## aviation_man

That's your GPU right?


----------



## ScOuT

Ya...I have been doing some testing today. It started last night...both my SMP and GPU clients started crashing. Could not even complete a work unit. I am getting all kinds of crazy results on PPD and clocks from my GPU.

I just uninstalled both clients and did a fresh complete install again. We'll see how it goes tonight and tomorrow.


***EDIT***

*Over 40,000 Points in 24 hour average! Jumped 4 positions in the last 24 hours!*

*Let us roll *

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358


----------



## aviation_man

Hey so why do both my clients (SMP and GPU) start over when I restart my computer? (At least, I think they restart, the total points are the same for each client according to FAHmon but they 'completion percentage' starts over) Aren't they supposed to go back to their checkpoints? I have both checkpoints around 10-13 minutes... But I restarted last night and they just started new work loads...am I doing something wrong?


----------



## ScOuT

Mine did the same thing yesterday! I was at 96% on an SMP 1920 point work unit and I lost it!

Might be a bad batch of work units...it happened a few months back...I could hardly even complete a work unit. It happens from time to time. 

You are right, they should start where they left off.


----------



## Aastii

even though mine has the checkpoint up, it always, every time, starts from the start 

and can someone point me in the direction of somewhere where I can find how to work this fahmon please  ?


----------



## aviation_man

Aastii said:


> even though mine has the checkpoint up, it always, every time, starts from the start
> 
> and can someone point me in the direction of somewhere where I can find how to work this fahmon please  ?



1. Download and install

2. Open FAHMON and click on "clients" and then select "add new client"

3. You'll then see a box like this




4. As the picture states...type in a name and then paste the log file file location. To find the log file location start your client, right click the icon in the task bar, highlight status and then go to "Log File...you will see some thing like this.


----------



## Aastii

awesome thanks for that


----------



## aviation_man

Aastii said:


> awesome thanks for that



ScOuT was the one who wrote it up originally, I just reposted his post from 10-13 pages back. (Thank you scout) And you're welcome and thank you for folding


----------



## ScOuT

Aastii said:


> awesome thanks for that



Did it work?

Let me know if you have any other issues


----------



## PabloTeK

I've joined in on my GTX, getting plenty of folding done because I leave it on all day


----------



## G25r8cer

How to get Team Tag in my signature?


----------



## aviation_man

g25racer said:


> How to get Team Tag in my signature?



Go to the first post in this thread, there you will find the PHP code for you sig


----------



## voyagerfan99

Does folding with a screen saver running decrease performance? I run the LCARS System47 screen saver and don't know if it's affecting my folding.


----------



## Bodaggit23

It depends on how resource heavy it is.

If your CPU is running 100%, I would suggest turning it off as it would no doubt affect your folding.


----------



## aviation_man

Could the SMP client explain why my computer doesn't really want to sleep sometimes?? I gets pretty annoy that I have to turn off my computer now..


----------



## Aastii

ScOuT said:


> Did it work?
> 
> Let me know if you have any other issues



Yea it worked, cheers for that 

Have to get the smp client installed though now, can't have 2 normal clients up at once  I'll get round to it later though, got to go out soon


----------



## Bodaggit23

Aastii said:


> can't have 2 normal clients up at once



Why? You only have a single core CPU?


----------



## aviation_man

I can't even complete one WU, let alone get any points because my computer won't sleep, so I had to completely shut it off, and when I shut it off my SMP and GPU clients always restart themselves when I turn my computer back on again instead of returning to the last check point  It's doing any good if this continues, does anybody know if the SMP client is the reason as to why my computer won't sleep?


----------



## Bodaggit23

I don't know about the SMP client, but the simple client always starts where it left off, based on the units in the "Work" folder.

Not sure why the SMP would be different.


----------



## ScOuT

My SMP client completely crashed yesterday. I can't even get it started again. I was also getting crashes in GPU client as well. I did a bunch of driver updates and uninstalled a bunch of extra programs and stuff...kinda cleaning house. I will reinstall all the clients in the morning and see how Folding goes


----------



## G25r8cer

Bodaggit23 said:


> I don't know about the SMP client, but the simple client always starts where it left off, based on the units in the "Work" folder.
> 
> Not sure why the SMP would be different.



To my knowledge the SMP client does not save where you left off. If someone can prove me wrong it would be helpful. Then, I and others will most likely start using it. For now im sticking with the standard client.


----------



## mep916

g25racer said:


> To my knowledge the SMP client does not save where you left off. If someone can prove me wrong it would be helpful. Then, I and others will most likely start using it. For now im sticking with the standard client.



The last SMP client I used, 5.91, picked up where you left off, so i can only assume the most recent client does as well. I can't think of a reason why it wouldn't. I gotta set that up soon. Been hella lazy lately in the folding arena.


----------



## bomberboysk

Cant do a whole lot more other than gpu and ps3 atm....vmware folding is too hard drive intensive and one of my hdd's has a bearing going out.


----------



## Bodaggit23

mep916 said:


> Been hella lazy lately in the folding arena.



Really? You're still in 5th place for 24 hr points average.


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> Really? You're still in 5th place for 24 hr points average.



Just sayin, i need to get my i7 up and running too. Now that summer's over, I've started folding w/ my PS3 again. During the summer the fan would spin up too high due to the heat. Very loud.


----------



## ScOuT

The SMP client I was using would start where I closed it.

You have to close it properly. When the CMD window is open and it it running...hit "Ctrl + C" to close the window. When I would start it the next day, right where I stopped it. 

I'll reload SMP today and get everything running again.


----------



## Jet

Congrats everyone! We've reached 50,000 ppd, a record for CF! We're in the tan color bracket!


----------



## G25r8cer

Wow just found this while searching around: 

http://www.engadget.com/2008/08/13/51-card-nvidia-folding-rig-can-crank-out-265-200-points-day/

51 8800 series cards folding


----------



## Bodaggit23

g25racer said:


> 51 8800 series cards folding



Absolutely incredible. His "farm" has been updated since the Engadget post.

Here's a link to the thread @ overclock.net

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/370859-nitteos-f-h-gpu2-farm.html

Video is a must see.

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sF3bQ2brPtk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sF3bQ2brPtk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## ScOuT

We have a huge chance the next couple weeks!

If you look at the team overtake summary...we only have a few teams that will catch us. There is about 10 teams that we can crush We could potentially jump a few slots in the next couple weeks.

Let er rip boys

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_overtake.php?s=&t=44358


----------



## aviation_man

Bodaggit23 said:


> Absolutely incredible. His "farm" has been updated since the Engadget post.
> 
> Here's a link to the thread @ overclock.net
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/370859-nitteos-f-h-gpu2-farm.html
> 
> Video is a must see.
> 
> [YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sF3bQ2brPtk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sF3bQ2brPtk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]



The power bill must be through the roof! 

But I'm glad someones contributing with this monster.


----------



## ScOuT

aviation_man said:


> The power bill must be through the roof!



You would have to have a deal with the local power company or something. Maybe they could "sponsor" it and pay like 50% of the bill.

I bet he just uses it as a tax write off with his business. He has a health care business and so deos his parents. I am sure they have a way to lower the bill for all the hardware and power.


----------



## bomberboysk

HFM.net is being a little over optimistic....apparently my GTS250 is doing 14k ppd by itself LOL.


There we go....refreshed it a few times and it fixed itself.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Just passed over the 5,000 PPD mark.


----------



## G25r8cer

Wohoo just added another 2,000 points after coming home from work


----------



## ScOuT

OMG...look at the "Top 20 Producers" list on the Team Summary page

Now that is the standard! Great job everybody...I have not seen production totals for the team like that since I started Folding in January:good:



Ethan3.14159 said:


> Just passed over the 5,000 PPD mark.



Seems as though the new card is cranking out some serious work units! Nice...I like


----------



## Jet

If you look at Kakaostats, you'll see that we'll be in 239th place if we keep this up!

http://kakaostats.com/tr.php?t=44358


----------



## G25r8cer

Dang I didnt know I was in the top 20!! 

MY 8600gt is still folding strong but, very loud. Got ahold of xfx support finally (my laziness) and they are sending me a whole new heatsink/fan.


----------



## ScOuT

Sweet...throw on some decent TIM and it should stay nice and cool. I am always surprised how sloppy the manufactures throw on TIM. Most of the time you can drop temps substantially with a new application.


----------



## G25r8cer

ScOuT said:


> Sweet...throw on some decent TIM and it should stay nice and cool. I am always surprised how sloppy the manufactures throw on TIM. Most of the time you can drop temps substantially with a new application.



Yeah I already replaced it before I put it in my rig. I used Shin from Bomber. It lowered my temps 2-4c easy


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ScOuT said:


> Seems as though the new card is cranking out some serious work units! Nice...I like



Yeah it is!! I'm loving the new card. This is already my 2nd best month and it's only been a week.


----------



## ScOuT

I already have mine fired up...gonna run them hard today!

Overclocked the shaders on the 9600 GSO using RivaTuner. Jumped PPD about 600 points. Seems to be running nice and smooth so far. Fan has not even kicked into high gear yet. For such a budget card...this thing is a Folding monster. Running just under 4,600 PPD on that card alone


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScOuT said:


> I already have mine fired up...gonna run them hard today!
> 
> Overclocked the shaders on the 9600 GSO using RivaTuner. Jumped PPD about 600 points. Seems to be running nice and smooth so far. Fan has not even kicked into high gear yet. For such a budget card...this thing is a Folding monster. Running just under 4,600 PPD on that card alone



I loved that card! First mid-range card I ever owned! Totally pwnd my X1650


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> I already have mine fired up...gonna run them hard today!
> 
> Overclocked the shaders on the 9600 GSO using RivaTuner. Jumped PPD about 600 points. Seems to be running nice and smooth so far. Fan has not even kicked into high gear yet. For such a budget card...this thing is a Folding monster. Running just under 4,600 PPD on that card alone


Best folding card out there for the price. The price/PPD on it is amazing, especially when zzf had it for $34.99 and $14.99 after rebate. What sucks however is how they used the same name for the "new" 9600gso that only has 48 shaders.


----------



## Aastii

is there anywhere where I can find out how to work the SMP client? I downloaded it and followed the instructions on the [email protected] site and it isn't playing


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> is there anywhere where I can find out how to work the SMP client? I downloaded it and followed the instructions on the [email protected] site and it isn't playing


This may help:
http://fahwiki.net/index.php/SMP_client#SMP_Client_Specific_Applications

However...take a look into vmware folding, more ppd:good:

Dropped down to 2 cores folding SMP, however i should be getting around 15k ppd from gpu's and a single vmware client(2 cores).


----------



## ScOuT

My SMP client has been a complete fail the last 3 days or so. I have completely uninstalled everything and started all over several times already. I even cleared the files from the appdata. 

It will run along just fine at about 2000 PPD for hours and then all the sudden...bam...it fails







Temps are good


----------



## bomberboysk

Kill the overclock and try again? May be a not-as-stable-as-you-thought-it-was overclock.


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> Kill the overclock and try again? May be a not-as-stable-as-you-thought-it-was overclock.



That's def possible, although in my experience a heavy CPU OC would lock up my machine before I'd see client failures. Still something to look at though.


----------



## ScOuT

I actually tried that...downclocked it to stock yesterday and it still threw 2 work units. 

It has ran fine for a couple weeks. A guy at OCN just said it is a bad work unit. His is doing the same thing with 2665. 

He recommended just running 2 normal CPU clients.


----------



## aviation_man

I know we've gone over this problem before, (I've had it before) But I have the simple CPU client (not SMP) and it's not downloading the projects("Core error download error #x, waiting before retry") (And it also says it's paused under FAHmon) It's been a full day and a half and still nothing...(I have also restarted the program, and assigned the machine ID correct etc...) Any other 'tips' on how to get it to work?
And do their servers take this long usually?


----------



## Bodaggit23

aviation_man said:


> (I have also restarted the program, and assigned the machine ID correct etc...)



What number did you assign it?

Check your Task Manager and make sure you have no other clients running that you don't know about.


----------



## aviation_man

Bodaggit23 said:


> What number did you assign it?
> 
> Check your Task Manager and make sure you have no other clients running that you don't know about.



My CPU client is #1 and my GPU Client is #2.

I checked task manager:

3 Total
[email protected] (CPU)
[email protected] (GPU)
FAHCore_11.exe (I opened file location  led me to the GPU client directories)


----------



## G25r8cer

Off to work so I got the CPU and GPU clients up and running

C YA guys tomorrow when I get back home


----------



## mep916

I'm not sure what's going on with my GPU client. Here's my clocks...






Both gpuz and precision show the 260 in low power idle mode My current WU is taking forever. Any ideas?


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with my GPU client. Here's my clocks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both gpuz and precision show the 260 in low power idle mode My current WU is taking forever. Any ideas?


Try newer drivers, 195.38(i think, whatever the 195 drivers are) have been rock solid for me.

Also, in rivatuner there is an option somewhere to force 3d mode.

I hate FahMon, it tries to tell me both my SMP clients have hung cores yet they keep folding and showing me percentages as they go along hehe. If only HFM.net would be nice and work for me.
Edit: Whoops, forgot to tell it they were on a VM.


----------



## Bodaggit23

aviation_man said:


> My CPU client is #1 and my GPU Client is #2.



Which one isn't working?



mep916 said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with my GPU client. Here's my clocks...Any ideas?



My GPU client only works when I have the "Viewer" up.


----------



## aviation_man

Bodaggit23 said:


> Which one isn't working?



The simple CPU client is the one that is not working, it's giving me the download error and in FAHmon it says it's paused...


----------



## bomberboysk

aviation_man said:


> The simple CPU client is the one that is not working, it's giving me the download error and in FAHmon it says it's paused...


You have to let it run until it puts down 1% or so before FAHmon reports anything iirc.


----------



## aviation_man

bomberboysk said:


> You have to let it run until it puts down 1% or so before FAHmon reports anything iirc.



I think I paused it before I uninstalled it, then I reinstalled it, now it's been giving me the download error for 2 full days and not making any progress, and FAHmon says it's paused.


----------



## bomberboysk

aviation_man said:


> I think I paused it before I uninstalled it, then I reinstalled it, now it's been giving me the download error for 2 full days and not making any progress, and FAHmon says it's paused.


Oh, uninstall it, delete directorys, try again perhaps.


----------



## aviation_man

bomberboysk said:


> Oh, uninstall it, delete directorys, try again perhaps.



Ok, I did that now, and it's still giving me the download error.


----------



## bomberboysk

aviation_man said:


> Ok, I did that now, and it's still giving me the download error.


Could always just get rid of it and try SMP, more points anyways.


----------



## aviation_man

bomberboysk said:


> Could always just get rid of it and try SMP, more points anyways.



My SMP doesn't like me, it won't revert back to it's checkpoints when I have to restart sometimes (so it starts over again). But I guess I can try it again...


----------



## bomberboysk

aviation_man said:


> My SMP doesn't like me, it won't revert back to it's checkpoints when I have to restart sometimes (so it starts over again). But I guess I can try it again...


vmware is another good option. Look back 20-30 pages, i put a link to a guide. VMware uses linux, and the core it uses isnt compatible with windows, but is much more effecient than the core windows uses. You get about twice the PPD over standard SMP.


----------



## aviation_man

bomberboysk said:


> vmware is another good option. Look back 20-30 pages, i put a link to a guide. VMware uses linux, and the core it uses isnt compatible with windows, but is much more effecient than the core windows uses. You get about twice the PPD over standard SMP.



I'm on W7, so I can't use it?

I noticed something strange when I reinstalled the simple CPU client, under:
C:\Users\x\AppData\Roaming\[email protected]   <-- the files that _used_ to exsist under that location are gone, maybe that's my problem?


----------



## bomberboysk

aviation_man said:


> I'm on W7, so I can't use it?
> 
> I noticed something strange when I reinstalled the simple CPU client, under:
> C:\Users\x\AppData\Roaming\[email protected]   <-- the files that _used_ to exsist under that location are gone, maybe that's my problem?


Vmware? You can run vmware under 7...im running 7 myself and vmware folding. VMware folding is a virtual machine of linux.


----------



## aviation_man

bomberboysk said:


> Vmware? You can run vmware under 7...im running 7 myself and vmware folding. VMware folding is a virtual machine of linux.



What version of VMware should I get? I see there are multiple...


----------



## bomberboysk

aviation_man said:


> What version of VMware should I get? I see there are multiple...


Read the guide on vmware folding

For the notfred appliance youll want the latested VMware player.


----------



## aviation_man

bomberboysk said:


> Read the guide on vmware folding
> 
> For the notfred appliance youll want the latested VMware player.



I couldn't find it, I went back and searched through 42 pages on this thread.


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-your-ppd-vmware-look-inside-easy-guides.html


----------



## aviation_man

Ok, I downloaded the VMware player like it said to do, and I'm getting an 'unknown error, check logs', Where's the logs? I can't find them for the life of me... 

Nevermind, I just downloaded the earlier version and that worked......


----------



## Buzz1927

My folding has stalled, should be back up in a few days, stupid computers!


----------



## ScOuT

I was doing some computer maintenance today and realized that Evga Precision no longer shows my temps. I read up on it and it seens to be an Nvidia problem with all 190. series drives...it cannot read the temp sensors. 

I installed the 186.18 drivers again to see if the temps would come back. I was surprised to see the temps again and my PPD on a 353 work units jumped about 500 points. 

I am going to stick with these for a while


----------



## Bodaggit23

Strange. I run 190.62 and Precision sees my temps.

Maybe I run an old version of Precision.?


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Strange. I run 190.62 and Precision sees my temps.
> 
> Maybe I run an old version of Precision.?


Perhaps, however the general consensus with the 19x drivers is that they suck except for the latest beta drivers(195.39), and even those have a few issues themselves.


----------



## ScOuT

Are the Stanford servers down?

I have not gotten any points the last 2 days?


----------



## Jet

I noticed that this morning--it seems like everyone's points are down, so I think the servers aren't running.


----------



## Bodaggit23

That just means our work units can't upload when they're finished?


----------



## Jet

They are uploading, I believe--it's just that we aren't getting points.



Bodaggit23 said:


> That just means our work units can't upload when they're finished?


----------



## mep916

This has happened before. we'll still get credit for our work.


----------



## Bodaggit23

[email protected] anyone?


----------



## voyagerfan99

My laptop was folding like crazy this morning! Completed two full work units in under two hours (1500 each)


----------



## G25r8cer

Bodaggit23 said:


> [email protected] anyone?



Ohh good idea but, the pc's at my work suck. They are all dell's with p4's and 512mb ram w/onboard graphics. But, they all have touchscreens which is nice.

Edit: My boss just spent $2500 on a new server pc. I can tell you right now it's only worth about $400-500    LOL He got ripped off


----------



## Bodaggit23

I have one of our old upgrades. AMD Athlon X2 3800+ (socket 939)

We had P4's before this, and all our new ones are socket 1366.

If I only had one core, I wouldn't attempt it.


----------



## mep916

http://folding.typepad.com/news/2009/11/stats-hiccup-were-on-it.html

The stats server was down, but they plan to reenter all the points. It will prolly take a couple days.


----------



## Jet

mep916 said:


> http://folding.typepad.com/news/2009/11/stats-hiccup-were-on-it.html
> 
> The stats server was down, but they plan to reenter all the points. It will prolly take a couple days.



There's also rumors of upgraded servers in the very new future--which will allow for the bigger work units!


----------



## cudenver

*GTX 275 in sli or 2 X GTX 275 for folding*

so for folding, what would be better. 
GTX 275 in sli or 2 X GTX 275 for folding running separatatley

what do u guys think.


----------



## Jet

The best would be running folding separately on them--I don't believe you can run them in SLi, and even if you could, it wouldn't be as fast.


----------



## ScOuT

You actually have to disable SLI in the Nvidia control panel to run 2 GPU clients.


----------



## cudenver

thanks, just what i wanted to know.


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> You actually have to disable SLI in the Nvidia control panel to run 2 GPU clients.


Unless you are running the new 19x.xx, which however i only recommend the 195.39 beta's if you wanna run the 19x.xx as the other 19x.xx drivers have many issues(major one being bios corruption on nf200 based boards and gpu's)


----------



## Jet

Challenge:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=167809

This team is scheduled to overtake us in 5.3 months, and are coming in at right around 100k PPD. We ramped up in November, and we can continue to ramp up--thanks to those who have been using their i7 rigs to fold, we've broken 100k points today. It's possible--we just need to keep the WUs rolling in and making sure all systems are going strong!


----------



## ScOuT

All I can say is WOW!

The team stats are amazing...this is a great time to be Folding at CF. Great job to everybody that is throwing points up. The guys Folding with the i7 rigs...my hats off to you 

I really thought about building an i7 rig...but with Uncle Sam sending me on vacation for a year it just would not make sense. When I return...i9 with Fermi cards running SLI.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I'm the only one running the bigadv client for bonus points.   

I know mep is trying to work some bugs out on his, but cmon guys,
get those i7's rockin!

It's addictive!!!


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> I'm the only one running the bigadv client for bonus points.
> 
> I know mep is trying to work some bugs out on his, but cmon guys,
> get those i7's rockin!
> 
> It's addictive!!!



I've started buying parts for an i7 .


----------



## Bodaggit23

If 3 or 4 of us were running the bigadv clients, there's no way that team would catch us.

We've already dropped from about 323rd place to 314th just this month. :good:


----------



## ScOuT

Can anybody tell me how to make the clients start automatically when the computer starts? The problem is...my wife and daughter always forget to start the clients. I get home and the computers have been running for 10 hours and no Folding! 

I have made short cuts and added them to the "Start-up" Folder like I have read in a few guides...that did not do anything Another guide said to copy the "exe" files from the program files in my C: drive and pasted them into the start-up folder...nothing again


Dell is running XP Home Edition / Normal CPU client and GPU client.

My Rig is Vista Home 64bit / SMP and GPU client.


----------



## mep916

I believe you can run the SMP client as a service, which should force the client to run automatically when you boot up the machine. Here's the insrtuctions at the Stanford website...



> Note: We do not officially support running the SMP client as a service, although people have found the following to work:
> 
> * .NET 2.0 & Windows SMP Client must be installed from the same account with full administrator privileges.
> * using the -configonly flag, say "yes" to services question & configure everything else as you normally would. Do not start the client yet.
> * Open the services control pannel, go to the new FAH WinSMP service & open the properties and click the Log On tab. Select Log On As: This Account (instead of Local System Account), put the user name for the account under which .NET 2.0 and the SMP client were installed. Enter the password.
> * Reboot. The SMP client will automatically start in service mode.



The shortcut/startup folder methods you described don't work with all apps. I've tried to do this with other apps - sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. You can't run the GPU client as a service. For your Dell machine, you should be able to run the "normal" CPU client as a service as well. Running the clients as a service is probably the only way you can get them to startup automatically.


----------



## ScOuT

I'll give it a shot...I have already tried several things...just attempted again with a fail. I am leaving soon and want my clients to run as much as possible while I am gone.

Maybe a big sign at the top of the monitors would work 

This could mean the difference of hundreds of thousands of points the next year...I gotta figure out something quick


----------



## Jet

ScOuT said:


> I'll give it a shot...I have already tried several things...just attempted again with a fail. I am leaving soon and want my clients to run as much as possible while I am gone.
> 
> Maybe a big sign at the top of the monitors would work
> 
> This could mean the difference of hundreds of thousands of points the next year...I gotta figure out something quick



You can't make a shortcut to your fah.exe file and put that in your startup folder? That always worked for me..


----------



## Bodaggit23

My GPU client always starts when I reboot.

I use the one with the Graphic Display, but I never open the display itself. 
You have to right click on the icon in the taskbar to open it.

The gpu.exe is in my startup folder, but I did not put it there.


----------



## ScOuT

Jet said:


> You can't make a shortcut to your fah.exe file and put that in your startup folder? That always worked for me..



1. I made a short-cut of the exe file and placed it in start-up folder...nothing.

2. Copied the exe file and placed in start-up folder...nothing







3. About 20 Google searches always leads me to Windows Defender...made sure it was good in there. It is listed as a start program.






4. Made sure CCleaner is good...it is listed as a start program.






5. Norton has it listed as a start program...







I have been working on this for 3 days now...no luck what so ever. I'll just make short-cut icons the size of baseballs on the desktops...that way they have to see them and start it


----------



## Jet

Acht. 

WU at 94%, but had to stop the client due to taking my laptop to class. [email protected] trashed it when I started it back up this afternoon. 

/rant.


----------



## G25r8cer

Scout: The first pic shows it as a shortcut. Did you copy the exe? 

Easier way: Drag the icon on the Start menu to the startup folder. Then you can create another one to put back into the [email protected] folder if you want.


----------



## aviation_man

Man that folding marathon really brought up out team points :good::good:


----------



## cudenver

No folding for me for a few days, I don't have a cpu, 
But not to worry, new core i7 and 8 gigs of dominator ddr 3 on the way.


----------



## Jet

cudenver said:


> No folding for me for a few days, I don't have a cpu,
> But not to worry, new core i7 and 8 gigs of dominator ddr 3 on the way.



Guys, lets ramp up again--I know we're in the process of upgrading, but we need to keep it up. Thanks to Bodaggit23 for getting us the points on the i7, and cudenver and I will be ramping up in a few days with our i7s. 

Everyone counts here--whether you're SMP, GPU, i7 WU, or just a single CPU client, we need you guys to keep running your clients--whatever it takes! If you're running into issues, post them here--I'll be glad to help/research as much as I can so you can get your processor online!

-Joshua


----------



## Drenlin

Just joined the team, but I've only got an XP machine with a 2.8Ghz Celeron to run it on. I'd like to help a bit more, but my laptop can't stay on all the time.

I have some older computers that meet the 450Mhz listed on the [email protected] site, but I'm skeptical as to weather or not they'll actually meet deadlines...they're a 533Mhz PIII and a 733Mhz Celeron, both running Ubuntu 9.10. What do you guys think?


----------



## G25r8cer

Anyone know how well a ps3 folds? ppd?


----------



## Buzz1927

G25r8cer said:


> Anyone know how well a ps3 folds? ppd?


About a thousand, got mine on 24/7


----------



## G25r8cer

I was looking at the average ppd and it looks like people are slacking a bit, including me. Lets pick it up a bit guys!! 

Gonna let my pc fold 24/7 until wed


----------



## Jet

G25r8cer said:


> I was looking at the average ppd and it looks like people are slacking a bit, including me. Lets pick it up a bit guys!!
> 
> Gonna let my pc fold 24/7 until wed



I'm ramping up right now--a few days of the standard SMP Client (~10k PPD), and then on to the bigadvs. Let's break 300 by Christmas!


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> I'm ramping up right now--a few days of the standard SMP Client (~10k PPD), and then on to the bigadvs. Let's break 300 by Christmas!



10,000 ppd just your cpu? The standard units are only 1920 points and took me about 3 days to complete.

GPU is missing from your sig.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> 10,000 ppd just your cpu? The standard units are only 1920 points and took me about 3 days to complete.
> 
> GPU is missing from your sig.


Pretty easy to get around 10k ppd from a vmware client on an overclocked i7.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> 10,000 ppd just your cpu? The standard units are only 1920 points and took me about 3 days to complete.
> 
> GPU is missing from your sig.



Yep--I just have an old X800 in it that I had lying around. 10k is easy on an i7--with the bigadv work units you can hit 20k+. For the 1920 pointers, my average time per percent is 2:50.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I just wasn't aware you could get 10k ppd with the standard smp client.

My GTX 260 gets 6-8k ppd by itself.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> I just wasn't aware you could get 10k ppd with the standard smp client.
> 
> My GTX 260 gets 6-8k ppd by itself.



10k would be right at the max overclock. Looking at my data, I'm not hitting that anymore as I'm at 3.8 right now instead of 4.0/4.2.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit, how did you get your VM PPD to display in Fahmon or whatnot?

EDIT: Got it!


----------



## Bodaggit23

Yeah, the VM gives you an IP to give to FahMon.


----------



## Jet

Just an update--started the bigadv units today and am getting 30:12 TPF (@4.0Ghz) which comes right over the day mark, not including upload/write time. This calculates out to nearly 29k PPD and 60k points per WU. Keep it up, CF! Especially those who have i7s--this is huge! Bodaggit and I will be pulling over half of CF's PPD--from only two i7 computers! (Bodaggit has some GPU in there as well, but a reasonable 20k for his CPU plus 29k for mine adds up!)


----------



## Bodaggit23

I'm going to try to get my overclock a bit higher. Not much, but closer to 3.6-3.8Ghz maybe until I get a new cooler.

I get about 38 minutes between percents, if that's what you're talking about (TPF?)


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> I'm going to try to get my overclock a bit higher. Not much, but closer to 3.6-3.8Ghz maybe until I get a new cooler.
> 
> I get about 38 minutes between percents, if that's what you're talking about (TPF?)



Yep--that's what I'm talking about--I've been using the Linux VM for the first bit, but now I'm switching to native Linux--the VM was having some queer problems, namely the clocks would get unsynced (hence my edit). Also I've switched to a passkey that only my desktop is on so that my laptop doesn't throw it under 80% if I lose WUs. It only takes 48 hours for 10 normal WUs, though, so it's no big problem.


----------



## Drenlin

Drenlin said:


> Just joined the team, but I've only got an XP machine with a 2.8Ghz Celeron to run it on. I'd like to help a bit more, but my laptop can't stay on all the time.
> 
> I have some older computers that meet the 450Mhz listed on the [email protected] site, but I'm skeptical as to weather or not they'll actually meet deadlines...they're a 533Mhz PIII and a 733Mhz Celeron, both running Ubuntu 9.10. What do you guys think?



anyone?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Drenlin said:


> Just joined the team, but I've only got an XP machine with a 2.8Ghz Celeron to run it on. I'd like to help a bit more, but my laptop can't stay on all the time.
> 
> I have some older computers that meet the 450Mhz listed on the [email protected] site, but I'm skeptical as to weather or not they'll actually meet deadlines...they're a 533Mhz PIII and a 733Mhz Celeron, both running Ubuntu 9.10. What do you guys think?



I would just give it a shot and see what happens. Download FahMon and it will tell you when the work unit is due.

http://fahmon.net/download.html


----------



## Jet

I'm finally charging through my 1920s--<24 hours until I complete 10 A2 WUs and start the -bigadv units!


----------



## ScOuT

Jet said:


> I'm finally charging through my 1920s--<24 hours until I complete 10 A2 WUs and start the -bigadv units!


 
Nice...let em rip!

Wow...my wife and daughter are doing good running my clients. I broke a million with 5,883 PPD average. Not bad for a couple chicks


----------



## Jet

Lets keep it up! We're behind our goal of reaching 300th by the 18th of December...it's only a few days away!


----------



## G25r8cer

How to get fahmon to work with Vmware? 

Read somewhere you type the following

\\xxx.xxx.xx.xxx\folding\

X = ip address

I did this for both of my vm's and they both say "N/A"


----------



## Jet

I believe it is everything except instead of \folding\ it's \fah\


----------



## ScottALot

Yaaay, top 100! BTW, does anyone know who has the most points in all of [email protected]? Or at least what team? I'm proud to be top 500 team, too!


----------



## aviation_man

ScottALot said:


> Yaaay, top 100! BTW, does anyone know who has the most points in all of [email protected]? Or at least what team? I'm proud to be top 500 team, too!



Top 350, that is  
Congrats too!

This is the list of all the teams:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=

We're on the fourth page, Ranked #308 (That'll change to 300 soon, hopefully  )


----------



## G25r8cer

Jet said:


> I believe it is everything except instead of \folding\ it's \fah\



Still getting N/A


----------



## Jet

Did you select "This client is on a virtual machine"?

EDIT: What are you running that on?! Those are faster times than my i7 at 4.1Ghz!?

EDIT2: Nvm--I thought those were full frame times instead of a partial frame!


----------



## G25r8cer

Jet said:


> Did you select "This client is on a virtual machine"?
> 
> EDIT: What are you running that on?! Those are faster times than my i7 at 4.1Ghz!?
> 
> EDIT2: Nvm--I thought those were full frame times instead of a partial frame!



Yes I selected that


----------



## mep916

G25r8cer said:


> Yes I selected that



Maybe this post will help...

http://www.computerforum.com/1357611-post22.html


----------



## G25r8cer

mep916 said:


> Maybe this post will help...
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/1357611-post22.html



Now it says incorrect login


----------



## aviation_man

Agh!! Stupid windows update automatically installed the updates, then restarted my computer while I was folding on the SMP client now I lost all my work


----------



## G25r8cer

G25r8cer said:


> Now it says incorrect login



NVM Finally got fed up and deleted everything and started over again. Followd the guide by EVGA and got it all up and running. Well post back with results


----------



## G25r8cer

250,000 steps too much? How to reconfigure?


----------



## Jet

1. Finished with Finals
2. Nothing to do
3. Cleaning dorm
4. Moving furniture around
5. Hit keyboard by accident
6. Shuts down [email protected] Client
7. Frantically Restart it
8. 47% of a bigadv WU trashed...


----------



## G25r8cer

Jet said:


> 1. Finished with Finals
> 2. Nothing to do
> 3. Cleaning dorm
> 4. Moving furniture around
> 5. Hit keyboard by accident
> 6. Shuts down [email protected] Client
> 7. Frantically Restart it
> 8. 47% of a bigadv WU trashed...



Aww that sucks

Just got home from work to see 30% of a bigadv WU done

Getting 1200ppd with 1 client (only using 2 proc not 4)


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> 8. 47% of a bigadv WU trashed...



That always sucks. I've lost a couple just from the VM client corrupting the files.



G25r8cer said:


> Aww that sucks
> 
> Just got home from work to see 30% of a bigadv WU done
> 
> Getting 1200ppd with 1 client (only using 2 proc not 4)



Are you done with the A2 units yet? If not, don't run the -bigadv command next time you start the client.

Enter: *./fah 6 -smp 8*

Then, when you're done with this huge work unit, it will load your A2 1920 units so you can get bonus points for the big units.

You need to complete ten A2 units (1920 points each) before running the -bigadv client to get bonus points.

EDIT: Oh, you have a Phenom? Nevermind.


----------



## G25r8cer

Yeah Im on Gromacs core (1920pts) right now


----------



## Bodaggit23

Ahh ok, cool. You said you were working on a -bigadv unit.


----------



## mep916

We're close to breakin into the the top 300. Nice work fellas. We're kickin ass. I'll try sort out my bigadv probs soon, and I'd like to recruit a couple more members running the i7. However, as Jet stated earlier in the thread, no matter your hardware configuration, you can run a suitable client and contribute. It's a team effort and every point counts.


----------



## G25r8cer

Bodaggit23 said:


> Ahh ok, cool. You said you were working on a -bigadv unit.



Ah oops 

I didnt realise what WU I was on when I posted that

Im still learning the SMP client


----------



## Bodaggit23

mep916 said:


> no matter your hardware configuration, you can run a suitable client and contribute. It's a team effort and every point counts.


True true. :good:



G25r8cer said:


> Ah oops
> 
> I didnt realise what WU I was on when I posted that
> 
> Im still learning the SMP client



Right on dude. Keep us updated.


----------



## anbo369

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&p=3
page 3 number 236 : Cal Poly SLO
they only have one active  folder and still is at almost 100k points per day... thats huge!



***EDIT***
there is one guy going lone wolf and getting 230k+ PPD


----------



## mep916

anbo369 said:


> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&p=3
> page 3 number 236 : Cal Poly SLO
> they only have one active  folder and still is at almost 100k points per day... thats huge!
> 
> 
> 
> ***EDIT***
> there is one guy going lone wolf and getting 230k+ PPD



If I can get my setup sorted, and get some of the other i7 owners here folding the bigadv units, we can get into the top 200 in next year. We gotta get everyone folding. The only downside is the electricity bill. If someone couldn't take that hit, I'd understand. Other than that, I can't see any reason why we can't get everyone folding. When The GT300 chips arrive I may donate my GTX 260 to another marathon.


----------



## aviation_man

mep916 said:


> If I can get my setup sorted, and get some of the other i7 owners here folding the bigadv units, we can get into the top 200 in next year. We gotta get everyone folding. The only downside is the electricity bill. If someone couldn't take that hit, I'd understand. Other than that, I can't see any reason why we can't get everyone folding. When The GT300 chips arrive I may donate my GTX 260 to another marathon.



You're right.. I fold whenever my computer is on; and I don't notice a difference that it's folding at all...And I run big programs sometimes.


----------



## Jet

I hope to be up by the weekend--can't wait to ramp up, just had to stop folding while I'm moving back home for Christmas break .


----------



## Bodaggit23

aviation_man said:


> You're right.. I fold whenever my computer is on; and I don't notice a difference that it's folding at all...And I run big programs sometimes.



That's fine if you're not using all your cores. :good:


----------



## G25r8cer

Bodaggit23 said:


> That's fine if you're not using all your cores. :good:



Yeah this is why I just have the vm using 2 cores so, it leaves me with a heck of alot of cpu power. 

Once I get a new gpu I will prob quit folding with my cpu as it only nets me 1200ppd. A 9800gt should get around 4 times that


----------



## cudenver

G25r8cer said:


> Yeah this is why I just have the vm using 2 cores so, it leaves me with a heck of alot of cpu power.
> 
> Once I get a new gpu I will prob quit folding with my cpu as it only nets me 1200ppd. A 9800gt should get around 4 times that



yea, I have been think about that too. 
if a 9800gt can get around 4000. I think I could get one of them. 
but then again maybe i will get another 275, my 275 get me about 8000 ppd now


----------



## G25r8cer

cudenver said:


> yea, I have been think about that too.
> if a 9800gt can get around 4000. I think I could get one of them.
> but then again maybe i will get another 275, my 275 get me about 8000 ppd now



Really for the price/performance you cant beat a couple of 9600gso's


----------



## Jet

G25r8cer said:


> Yeah this is why I just have the vm using 2 cores so, it leaves me with a heck of alot of cpu power.
> 
> Once I get a new gpu I will prob quit folding with my cpu as it only nets me 1200ppd. A 9800gt should get around 4 times that



Actually, the foundational principle of [email protected] is that it runs off of idle processes--so you can run it at 100% (using all of your cores), and you won't notice any slowdown. If you need more resources for normal everyday usage, it scales back instantly, allowing you to complete whatever you are doing without a performance hit.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> Actually, the foundational principle of [email protected] is that it runs off of idle processes--so you can run it at 100% (using all of your cores), and you won't notice any slowdown. If you need more resources for normal everyday usage, it scales back instantly, allowing you to complete whatever you are doing without a performance hit.



This seems to be true for the CPU, but not for the GPU.

I opened BF 2142 in "Windowed" mode, which is much more process intensive than regular mode, and it was unplayable until I shut down my GPU client.


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> This seems to be true for the CPU, but not for the GPU.



Yeah, you gotta shut down the GPU client when you run a game. Internet browsing and basic computer use isn't very CPU intensive, so that's why you can run your CPU at full throttle and still normally use your machine. If, however, you were encoding a video or something highly CPU intensive, you'd want to shutdown the VM to give your CPU enough headroom to complete the task.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I shut down the whole VM when I game because it doesn't release my RAM either. I can game with 1 Gig of RAM but I'd rather not.


----------



## aviation_man

So my computer decided to crash when my folding was at like 85%... Killer on the PPD


----------



## Bodaggit23

aviation_man said:


> So my computer decided to crash when my folding was at like 85%... Killer on the PPD



Tell me about it. I was 85% into a 25,000 (+bonus) point unit and VM corrupted the work. It had 10 hours to go. Like 2 days folding gone.


----------



## G25r8cer

Weird or what? 







hint: look at ppd


----------



## Candy

Wondering if someone could help me. The majority of the time when my computer is idle and I'm folding CPU usage in Windows Task Manager will only be just above 50% and when I look at Core Temp it might show 25% on one core and 75% on the other. But if I open the display both cores go up to 100% but only for about 30 seconds then the display starts to lag a bit and it goes back to 50% but if I move the mouse it jumps back up to 100%  Its very confusing lol.


----------



## Bodaggit23

What client(s) are you running?


----------



## Candy

CPU and GPU (sorry not sure if you want more information then that) but it does it even with the GPU client turned off.


----------



## Jet

Candy said:


> CPU and GPU (sorry not sure if you want more information then that) but it does it even with the GPU client turned off.



Which CPU Client are you using? In order to fully utilize all of your cores, you need to run the SMP Client--not the standard one.


----------



## G25r8cer

Hit 33k when I got home plus, 59% of another WU


----------



## aviation_man

Ok so I'm doin the VMfolding (using virtual box) and I set everything up, got past all the points until the Fahlogin is required.. 
So I enter in my FAH username, and then my password (I got my password from the FAH site, which they emailed me the long code for as my password) and I manually entered in the code (about 4 times now) and it stills says invalid login.. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## G25r8cer

Hmm now i getting an error on VM

"Could not get ID from server"


----------



## Bodaggit23

aviation_man said:


> Ok so I'm doin the VMfolding (using virtual box) and I set everything up, got past all the points until the Fahlogin is required..



Username: fah
Password: fah1234

What you got emailed to you is your "Passkey".


----------



## Jet

G25r8cer said:


> Hmm now i getting an error on VM
> 
> "Could not get ID from server"



Your network settings might need to be changed. Shut down the VM and try a different network setting. 


Luke, VMWare Player is free and is faster than VirtualBox


----------



## G25r8cer

Jet said:


> Your network settings might need to be changed. Shut down the VM and try a different network setting.
> 
> 
> Luke, VMWare Player is free and is faster than VirtualBox



Got it working again just got setup fahmon again


Underclocked my 8600gt to keep temps down and managed to get a few more ppd out of it. It seems that underclocking makes the client work harder which, produces more ppd.


----------



## Drenlin

So how powerful of a GPU does it take to run this? I've got an unused ATI Rage 128 (32MB) in the AGP slot...or alternatively, a free Geforce(see sig) in a PCI slot. Fail, I know.

edit: nevermind...finally found it on the FaH site. I'm not even close.


----------



## Jet

G25r8cer said:


> Got it working again just got setup fahmon again
> 
> 
> Underclocked my 8600gt to keep temps down and managed to get a few more ppd out of it. It seems that underclocking makes the client work harder which, produces more ppd.



Maybe it was throttling before because of heat? FYI, the only important frequencies to GPU folding are the shader ones--try underclocking the core/memory and overclocking the shader for best performance.


----------



## G25r8cer

Jet said:


> Maybe it was throttling before because of heat? FYI, the only important frequencies to GPU folding are the shader ones--try underclocking the core/memory and overclocking the shader for best performance.



Heat before underclocking was never above 52c im just anal when it comes to temps

Got it down to about 48c tops now


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*

Hey guys, as you may remember, I am one of the founding fathers of folding for computerforum's team  I am so glad to see that this forum and OUR TEAM is still alive and thriving. Keep up the great work and expect to see me here more often from now on 

JAN


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> Hey guys, as you may remember, I am one of the founding fathers of folding for computerforum's team  I am so glad to see that this forum and OUR TEAM is still alive and thriving. Keep up the great work and expect to see me here more often from now on
> 
> JAN



Yep...it sure is thriving! I'm expecting to hit 100k here in the future . Just need one more i7 and we're there!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Sweet*



Jet said:


> Yep...it sure is thriving! I'm expecting to hit 100k here in the future . Just need one more i7 and we're there!



Thanks so much for keeping this alive and well Jet and all the others participating  Muuuch appreciated and honestly, it brought a smile to my face.

JAN


----------



## Jet

If you go to the EOC stats, you'll notice there are only 4 people that will overtake us!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeh*



Jet said:


> If you go to the EOC stats, you'll notice there are only 4 people that will overtake us!



I saw that, amazing progress  I am currently folding only on one PC. However, I am definitely gonna get more PCs to fold on. I will start with my sister's PC 

JAN


----------



## Candy

Jet said:


> Which CPU Client are you using? In order to fully utilize all of your cores, you need to run the SMP Client--not the standard one.



Sorry I've taken so long to reply, I've been away.

I can't remember which one I downloaded now but I'll download and install the SMP Client anyway just to make sure. Thanks for that.


----------



## anbo369

My GPU client does work, it gets say 16% then it says something like nans detected on my gpu and it stops working, whats up with that?


----------



## CrayonMuncher

i just joined using my ps3 as my pc is kinda old
on 14% and rising


----------



## Bodaggit23

Right on dude! Welcome aboard. :good:


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Bodaggit23 said:


> Right on dude! Welcome aboard. :good:



thanks for the welcome


----------



## G25r8cer

Due to my PSU failing (i think) I will not be folding as much until I get a new one. Will also be purchasing a 5850. Been searching around trying to find out what ppd to expect from it and found this: 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212

Looks like somewhere around 3600-4200ppd 

Not bad considering the smp2 client can only utilize 300 or so stream processors

Cant wait until the new client comes out. Anyone heard new about it?


----------



## Jet

G25r8cer said:


> Due to my PSU failing (i think) I will not be folding as much until I get a new one. Will also be purchasing a 5850. Been searching around trying to find out what ppd to expect from it and found this:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212
> 
> Looks like somewhere around 3600-4200ppd
> 
> Not bad considering the smp2 client can only utilize 300 or so stream processors
> 
> Cant wait until the new client comes out. Anyone heard new about it?



If you're looking for PPD, get an Nvidia card--they are much, much better.


----------



## binbin1979

Are there any special requirements to be a member of the team?


----------



## Bodaggit23

binbin1979 said:


> Are there any special requirements to be a member of the team?



Yes, don't advertise in your signature.


----------



## G25r8cer

Jet said:


> If you're looking for PPD, get an Nvidia card--they are much, much better.



I know they are but, thats not what im looking for


----------



## Buzz1927

We're going backwards again!


----------



## Jet

Buzz1927 said:


> We're going backwards again!



Yep--I noticed that. We're getting mowed down, and I no longer have an i7 to put in the mix.


----------



## G25r8cer

Im still folding guys. Torturing my psu and hoping it doesnt fail until I get my income tax

Got a nice OC going on my 8600gt


----------



## G25r8cer

wtf? This is what im getting now


----------



## Candy

Buzz1927 said:


> We're going backwards again!



Mmm we need to get more people on the folding train. It seems like a few have stopped and need a swift kick up the bum


----------



## Drenlin

Mine keep failing...I can't figure out what the problem is. I'm not seeing any errors anywhere but I suspect I'm overheating. This computer has no temperature sensors, so I don't know for sure, but the cpu cooler was made for a cpu with half as much power as what's in it...

I mean it's not like my Celeron can contribute much anyway, but it'd be nice to at least be of _some_ use, yaknow?

edit: Thought: Has anyone tried this on an xbox? I have an original 'box sitting in here unused...I could throw linux on it fairly easily. Wouldn't be very fast, but it does meet the minimum specs.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I think we need another folding contest


----------



## G25r8cer

I will be cranking out the WU's now

Edit: Multi GPU Folding Walkthrough


----------



## G25r8cer

Wohoo broke 100k and #4 on the top producers


----------



## Buzz1927

What happened to all the i7 boys?? We're barely holding on to our position at the mo  And I forgot how to get all 4 cores folding, bugger!


----------



## Drenlin

I'm considering putting together a beowulf cluster for this...I have several old machines just sitting here doing nothing. What would be the best way to do it?


----------



## Buzz1927

Drenlin said:


> I'm considering putting together a beowulf cluster for this...I have several old machines just sitting here doing nothing. What would be the best way to do it?


If they're single-core, just set up the basic client on all the machines, make sure you enter the team number when you set them up


----------



## G25r8cer

I think we are WAY past due for a [email protected] contest


----------



## CravinR1

I'm a member at Overclock.net and we are going to be participating in the upcoming Chimp Challenge.  I am in no way affiliated with them nor am I a moderator or any kind of capacity official.

This is a competition against the top teams in the world (EVGA, Russia, Austrailia, etc..)
Last year we won the challenge, but EVGA was emailing people who'd bought their cards and everything to beat us. 

If anyone is interested in folding for team OCNChimpin there are prizes and everything, if this isn't allowed please edit/delete this post.  I hope some of you will be willing to fold with us during the competition.

OCN is down atm so i'll link the sign up thread if this isn't deleted or i'm told this is against ToS







Just in case anyone is remotely interested
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...fficial-chimp-challenge-2010-signup-here.html
Prizes?:

    * $2000 via paypal donated by admin. Distributed by 5 x $100, 30 x $50
    * A CPU that ran an Overclock.net server - donated by admin
    * 8GB RAM that ran an Overclock.net server (distributed to 8 members) - donated by admin
    * EVGA 8800GS - Donated by franz
    * BFG 8800GT - Donated by franz
    * LCD Fan Controller - Donated by Aqualoon
    * Empire Total War on Steam - donated by ExperimentX
    * Left 4 Dead 2 - donated by Zigee
    * EVGA 8800GS - donated by pheoxs
    * Xbox Live 30day Gold Subscription - donated by ExperimentX
    * Left 4 Dead 2 via Steam - donated by dudemanppl
    * $30 gift via steam - donated by hometoast
    * 1 month Gold xbox live card - donated by b.walker36
    * Auto Assault (pc Game, Unopened) - donated by Cerberus
    * Halo Books: Fall of Reach, First Strike,The Flood,Ghosts of Onyx - donated by Cerberus
    * Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood (PC) - donated by Dream Desire
    * Xigmatek HDT S1283 (BNIB) - donated by K3VL4R
    * 2 X 32GB WD360 raptors (USED) - donated by K3VL4R
    * $100 via paypal - donated by K3VL4R


----------



## massahwahl

I rejoined on my laptop and will be joining on my office pc too! 

EDIT: Now folding on both cores on my office PC. Ill add on my HTPC tomorrow.


----------



## DCIScouts

I've got my PS3 chewing away now, adding more to the arsenal!!!


----------



## massahwahl

If I am folding on two different computers, do I need separate usernames or can I use the same one for both machines? Currently I have my dual core machine using two separate names (one for each core) but neither of them show up on the rankings and im positive it should have done more folding than my laptop. How do i check my progress from the none visual interface?


----------



## Aastii

ukulele_ninja said:


> If I am folding on two different computers, do I need separate usernames or can I use the same one for both machines? Currently I have my dual core machine using two separate names (one for each core) but neither of them show up on the rankings and im positive it should have done more folding than my laptop. How do i check my progress from the none visual interface?



you should be able to use the same username, it will just add more ppd and wu's to your name


----------



## massahwahl

awesome, i need to change that then


----------



## G25r8cer

Just hit 200,000 pts while I was at work


----------



## Bodaggit23

Buzz1927 said:


> What happened to all the i7 boys??



Personally, I quit folding for this team because of the way Mep handled the "SuperPi" fiasco.


----------



## Buzz1927

Bodaggit23 said:


> Personally, I quit folding for this team because of the way Mep handled the "SuperPi" fiasco.


Could you please elaborate, as I don't participate in those threads. What has it got to do with folding?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Buzz1927 said:


> Could you please elaborate, as I don't participate in those threads. What has it got to do with folding?



I don't want to rehash it, but it had nothing to do with folding.

It had to do with how I was treated as a member of this forum.


----------



## Buzz1927

Bodaggit23 said:


> I don't want to rehash it, but it had nothing to do with folding.
> 
> It had to do with how I was treated as a member of this forum.


Fair enough, hope you're still folding elsewhere and not letting that i7 go to waste!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I got a 9800GT in my old rig, so I',m folding with the nVidia client and racking up WU's again!  Been missing it since I sold my 9600GSO to Scout. I should try overclocking it a bit and see how the performance increases!


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Sweet 

Come back up to the Top 5 we miss you!


----------



## voyagerfan99

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ Sweet
> 
> Come back up to the Top 5 we miss you!



I'm getting there! Currently at number 7!

EDIT: Moved up to number 6 and just installed the GPU client on my new machine. So now I have my 4870 folding as well! It's tearing along!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm having an issue with one of the clients. I'm running Windows 7 x64 with the GPU client and it's stuck on "Results successfully sent". How can I get it folding again?


----------



## ScOuT

I was reading about your problem voyagerfan...I have had tons of issues with Folding in the past. You would think they would make a very simple, very easy to run program that is stable. They make it soo dificult with a hundred things that can be wrong. Stanford needs to realize they are hurting themselvs by not making a user friendly program.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScOuT said:


> I was reading about your problem voyagerfan...I have had tons of issues with Folding in the past. You would think they would make a very simple, very easy to run program that is stable. They make it soo dificult with a hundred things that can be wrong. Stanford needs to realize they are hurting themselvs by not making a user friendly program.



It was working fine up until it sent the data. As far as I know, it hasn't downloaded anything new. My nVidia client is folding perfectly fine on XP though.


----------



## ScOuT

I just bought my daughter a new Dell laptop, very nice laptop actually. She is almost 14 and cannot stand the thought of having a big desktop computer in her room anymore. I am taking her Dell XPS 400 and turn it into a Folding machine that can just sit there and fold 24/7. My GTX 260 is going in there.

Hey voyagerfan99...wanna buy a 9600 GSO? LOL


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScOuT said:


> I just bought my daughter a new Dell laptop, very nice laptop actually. She is almost 14 and cannot stand the thought of having a big desktop computer in her room anymore. I am taking her Dell XPS 400 and turn it into a Folding machine that can just sit there and fold 24/7. My GTX 260 is going in there.
> 
> Hey voyagerfan99...wanna buy a 9600 GSO? LOL



Too late, I already bought a 9800GT instead


----------



## G25r8cer

ScOuT said:


> Hey voyagerfan99...wanna buy a 9600 GSO? LOL



How much?


----------



## ScOuT

G25r8cer said:


> How much?


 
I am in Afghanstan now...will be until winter. It will be about this time next year when I build another rig. It will more than likely be for sale then. It will be a while


----------



## Respital

Can someone help me with trying to fold on my 5770?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Respital said:


> Can someone help me with trying to fold on my 5770?



What issue are you having?


----------



## Respital

voyagerfan99 said:


> What issue are you having?



I don't know what to do. 

And I'm not sure if the 5770 is supported...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Respital said:


> I don't know what to do.
> 
> And I'm not sure if the 5770 is supported...



Well, I imagine you're running Windows, so download the Windows client here:

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/[email protected]

Once it's installed, run [email protected] and enter a Username (whatever name you want) and the team number 44358 (For us here at CoFo). The password is optional. And that's it. Your card will start folding.

I have a bug with my 4870 in which it['ll send the results but not receive a work packet back. I don't know if you'll have the same problem or not. Last time I checked, it was a bug with this release.


----------



## funkysnair

im thinking of dropping my i7 [email protected] into the folding thing, would my [email protected]/1250 make a difference?


----------



## voyagerfan99

funkysnair said:


> im thinking of dropping my i7 [email protected] into the folding thing, would my [email protected]/1250 make a difference?



As in would it fold better? GPU's fold much better than CPU's do. You can also run both clients if you wished.


----------



## joh06937

just joined the team  had a quick question though. i downloaded one of the two (the bottom zip one) links off of the main website and installed it and have it running. i see voyager linked a gpu one up a couple of posts ^. i didn't see it on the [email protected] website. i am assuming it is different than the cpu one i have going right now? if i downloaded the gpu one and installed it, would it be able to work at the same time as the cpu one i have going?

EDIT: nevermind, i have everything running and working now. but i do have a sort of weird issue now. after like 20 seconds of watching the gpu one runnin the window will start to display 1 frame per second but the iter/sec will more than double, going from around 250-260 to around 580. is this normal?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Anyone know if the standard GPU client has been updated? I really wana get my 4870 folding.


----------



## ScOuT

2 Million Points!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well I got my 4870 to fold again. Now we'll just see what happens after this work unit finishes......


----------



## G25r8cer

300k!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just baked an 8800GT back to perfect working order and have it folding with my 4870 in the same machine 

Now I can Quad-Screen if I wanted to


----------



## joh06937

voyagerfan99 said:


> I just baked an 8800GT back to perfect working order and have it folding with my 4870 in the same machine
> 
> Now I can Quad-Screen if I wanted to



how do you set that up? i read directions once but it sounded too complicated  mind giving the steps?


----------



## mep916

Buzz is about 4 weeks away from taking my spot. 

I'll let him have it... for a couple days.


----------



## mep916

And I haven't been folding due to electricity rates. At the beginning of this year, PG&E jacked them up 30% across every tier level. I'm paying anywhere between .20 to .45 per kwh depending on time of day and usage. It sucks.


----------



## voyagerfan99

joh06937 said:


> how do you set that up? i read directions once but it sounded too complicated  mind giving the steps?



Well I'm assuming it's folding. Not sure though. I may have to find directions.


----------



## joh06937

well i got both my hd 5770s and my 8800gt folding (well the client started, we'll see if they actually start folding at all) on my main computer. plus i got the cpu one going as well. the 8800gt finishes in about a third of the time  although when it is running i don't get any usage on any of the core with msi afterburner... even though it shows that it is at 100/10000 (and 200 and 300 and so on).


----------



## voyagerfan99

joh06937 said:


> well i got both my hd 5770s and my 8800gt folding (well the client started, we'll see if they actually start folding at all) on my main computer. plus i got the cpu one going as well. the 8800gt finishes in about a third of the time  although when it is running i don't get any usage on any of the core with msi afterburner... even though it shows that it is at 100/10000 (and 200 and 300 and so on).



I installed the 3 clients, but the nVidia client crashed. I don't think they'll fold in unison with the standard client?


----------



## joh06937

voyagerfan99 said:


> I installed the 3 clients, but the nVidia client crashed. I don't think they'll fold in unison with the standard client?



hmm, did you do the copy gpu folder- rename several things- create shortcuts stuff?

EDIT:  i accidentally had the 8800gt folding anonymously  it was running for a long time and did like 3 projects already. oh well, points aren't the reason i do it


----------



## voyagerfan99

joh06937 said:


> hmm, did you do the copy gpu folder- rename several things- create shortcuts stuff?



Nope. Wana walk me though it?


----------



## joh06937

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nope. Wana walk me though it?



this is the guide i used. worked for me 
http://www.xcpus.com/folding/foldingguidegpu2.aspx


----------



## joh06937

after a bunch of EUE 24 hour errors, i just deleted the folders and started all over. everything is finally running smoothly:






HERE I COME MEP!!!!!  i guess i have a hell of a long way to go before i catch you...


----------



## mep916

joh06937 said:


> HERE I COME MEP!!!!!  i guess i have a hell of a long way to go before i catch you...



haha go for it man


----------



## Aastii

A question.

If I don't sell my 8600gt within this next week I am thinking about putting it in my system as a dedicated folding card. I know it won't do massive amounts, however every little helps, right .

Would I be able to fold on that one card, and leave my 3870 not folding while I am doing other things, or do both have to fold?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Aastii said:


> A question.
> 
> If I don't sell my 8600gt within this next week I am thinking about putting it in my system as a dedicated folding card. I know it won't do massive amounts, however every little helps, right .
> 
> Would I be able to fold on that one card, and leave my 3870 not folding while I am doing other things, or do both have to fold?



You should be able to download the nVidia client and get that folding.


----------



## Aastii

voyagerfan99 said:


> You should be able to download the nVidia client and get that folding.



and it won't impact the performance of my 3870 at all, or negligably?


----------



## joh06937

Aastii said:


> and it won't impact the performance of my 3870 at all, or negligably?



it won't impact it at all. i have my 8800gt fold while playing games and stuff like that. the only thing you might notice is a little bit more cpu usage, but only like 4% or so.


----------



## Aastii

joh06937 said:


> it won't impact it at all. i have my 8800gt fold while playing games and stuff like that. the only thing you might notice is a little bit more cpu usage, but only like 4% or so.



good, and that isn't a problem at all  If I notice that extra 4% which I highly doubt I won't, I still have another core I can unlock or do a little bump to my clocks to make up for it.

ty for the info guys, will wait and see if this card sells now then


----------



## fastdude

What exactly is _folding_, computer wise? Something to do with Calculations, very fast?


----------



## joh06937

fastdude101 said:


> What exactly is _folding_, computer wise? Something to do with Calculations, very fast?



your computer uses your cpu and/or gpu to simulate protein folding. researchers then look at the things you create to help try and prevent/treat diseases and cancers.


----------



## fastdude

joh06937 said:


> your computer uses your cpu and/or gpu to simulate protein folding. researchers then look at the things you create to help try and prevent/treat diseases and cancers.




Nice, where would a get the software for that? Not that I could do much, my netbook only has a little intel atom and Almost zero graphics  integrated, too.


----------



## joh06937

fastdude101 said:


> Nice, where would a get the software for that? Not that I could do much, my netbook only has a little intel atom and Almost zero graphics  integrated, too.



this thread has all the info you'll need:
http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html


----------



## voyagerfan99

joh06937 said:


> this thread has all the info you'll need:
> http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html



Holy wrinkles Batman!  That thread is 4 years old and needs to be updated by a mod!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I finally passed ScOuT


----------



## G25r8cer

Finally found a 3W Potentiometer at RadioShack so im back to folding 24/7!

Here I come Voyager you better watch out! jk


----------



## voyagerfan99

G25r8cer said:


> Finally found a 3W Potentiometer at RadioShack so im back to folding 24/7!
> 
> Here I come Voyager you better watch out! jk



I stopped folding with my 4870 cause it was getting too hot and crashing when I'd pause the folding and game. I may have to RMA the card again.


----------



## G25r8cer

Aww yup you did 

I thought something was up when your average was dropping

What are and were you folding on? Just the 4870? CPU too?


----------



## joh06937

finally got my 5970 folding. i'll have to get both cores going as well as my 8800gt tomorrow (hopefully ) .


----------



## voyagerfan99

G25r8cer said:


> Aww yup you did
> 
> I thought something was up when your average was dropping
> 
> What are and were you folding on? Just the 4870? CPU too?



On my new desktop I was doing my 4870 and my Phenom II 555BE. My other desktop is doing GPU only (9800GT).


----------



## G25r8cer

voyagerfan99 said:


> On my new desktop I was doing my 4870 and my Phenom II 555BE. My other desktop is doing GPU only (9800GT).



Gotcha 

I need to get another card. I have been watching on ebay for a good deal for a while now. My current xfx 9600gso overclocked is pulling 3500-3700ppd by itself. Not bad for $40 shipped. If only I can find another one


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I think I'll get an old Dell Dimension 2400 I have at a friend's house folding. It just sits there, on all the time, because I like to connect to it with TeamViewer and start downloads on it and pick them up when I visit him. So, after I get Win7 working on it, do you think it will perform well? It's got a 2.53 GHz Celeron CPU, with 1 GB RAM.


----------



## voyagerfan99

lucasbytegenius said:


> I think I'll get an old Dell Dimension 2400 I have at a friend's house folding. It just sits there, on all the time, because I like to connect to it with TeamViewer and start downloads on it and pick them up when I visit him. So, after I get Win7 working on it, do you think it will perform well? It's got a 2.53 GHz Celeron CPU, with 1 GB RAM.



You're better off slapping a copy of XP on there.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Yeah, but I already installed it-and it performs great! 0-3% CPU usage idle, with even more progs running in the tray than when XP was on it. XP idled at 5-8%. RAM usage is an unbelievable 460-550 MB, unbelievable because 7 supposedly requires 1 GB. I have so many wacky ooh-which-one-to-install-7-on-next ideas now...


----------



## G25r8cer

voyagerfan99 said:


> On my new desktop I was doing my 4870 and my Phenom II 555BE. My other desktop is doing GPU only (9800GT).



Only averaging 1pt less than you. Crap your still beating me but, not for long

LOL


----------



## Drenlin

So guys...I'm really having trouble getting the SMP client working. I installed using the guide on OCN, and it'll start, cpu usage will go to 100%, but no work will get done and it eventually seems to just give up or something. I think it attempts to acquire a new WU, but it never happens. While it's "working", I get a lot of weird problems that would usually indicate an unstable CPU, but I'm on my 15th hour of prime95 right now with no errors, and the CPU hasn't gone higher than 37C. 

Soo...what have I done?


----------



## Buzz1927

Drenlin said:


> So guys...I'm really having trouble getting the SMP client working. I installed using the guide on OCN, and it'll start, cpu usage will go to 100%, but no work will get done and it eventually seems to just give up or something. I think it attempts to acquire a new WU, but it never happens. While it's "working", I get a lot of weird problems that would usually indicate an unstable CPU, but I'm on my 15th hour of prime95 right now with no errors, and the CPU hasn't gone higher than 37C.
> 
> Soo...what have I done?


Which SMP client are you using? Try using a different one and see if you still get the same problems.


----------



## Drenlin

There's more than one?


----------



## Buzz1927

Yeah, older ones. What guide did you use, it might be the settings you chose are wrong for your cpu.


----------



## Buzz1927

Anyone feel like contributing? Could use the points....


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ You have really been blasting the points out lately. Im trying to get back to my average as I restarted my pc the other day and forgot to start the client back up. I am also hoping to get a new gpu this winter (gts 450 or two). I heard 450's can get 10k + ppd


----------



## Buzz1927

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ You have really been blasting the points out lately. Im trying to get back to my average as I restarted my pc the other day and forgot to start the client back up. I am also hoping to get a new gpu this winter (gts 450 or two). I heard 450's can get 10k + ppd


A 460 will get 10k, 450 not so good  but all points are good!  I'm planning on getting a 460 as well soon, and keeping the 260 folding, just need a little support from others..


----------



## lucasbytegenius

So how does a GPU help with folding?


----------



## Bodaggit23

So Buzz, it doesn't seem that I'm getting any bonus points.

What client and WU's are you running?


----------



## Buzz1927

Bodaggit23 said:


> So Buzz, it doesn't seem that I'm getting any bonus points.
> 
> What client and WU's are you running?


You need to do 10 units before you get the bonus. You should be running smp2 version 6.30 (I think it is) and doing a3 WU's (although you get the occasional small unit as well).


----------



## Bodaggit23

Buzz1927 said:


> You need to do 10 units before you get the bonus. You should be running smp2 version 6.30 (I think it is) and doing a3 WU's (although you get the occasional small unit as well).



Yes, I'm running 6.30 and using *./fah6 -smp 8*

Is that correct?

Is there a time cutoff? 

I completed 10 units earlier this year using my same passcode. 
Do I have to start over?

Thanks for the help. :good:


----------



## Buzz1927

Bodaggit23 said:


> Yes, I'm running 6.30 and using *./fah6 -smp 8*
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> Is there a time cutoff?
> 
> I completed 10 units earlier this year using my same passcode.
> Do I have to start over?
> 
> Thanks for the help. :good:


I'm using just -smp, but if yours is working then probably best to leave it alone. The cutoff doesn't really matter, you'll finish the units way before that, just by how much increases the bonus.

I'd guess you completed a2 units, I'm sure I read you need to complete 10 a3 units before the bonus kicks in, but I could be wrong. In any case, should only be 3 days before the bonus kicks in!


----------



## Bodaggit23

I followed the Install Guide and you're right, it only says "smp". I think I followed the guide exactly so we'll see in a few days.

How much RAM is your client using? Mine is not using any...


----------



## adaman7

Cool I use Boinc/Folding. Good to see them on the site.


----------



## Buzz1927

Bodaggit23 said:


> How much RAM is your client using? Mine is not using any...


Mine's not using any either, I think the latest clients are like that


----------



## Bodaggit23

Buzz1927 said:


> Mine's not using any either, I think the latest clients are like that



Huh...ok, thanks.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Buzz1927 said:


> I'd guess you completed a2 units, I'm sure I read you need to complete 10 a3 units before the bonus kicks in, but I could be wrong. In any case, should only be 3 days before the bonus kicks in!



You must have been right. Once past the 10 unit mark, I started getting bonus points.

Thanks Buzz! :good:


----------



## Jet

hopefully should be seeing me back in the game. Got a decent computer for $400 off of craigslist, should be delivering somewhere in the 10-25k ppd range.


----------



## Buzz1927

Jet said:


> hopefully should be seeing me back in the game. Got a decent computer for $400 off of craigslist, should be delivering somewhere in the 10-25k ppd range.


Cool!


----------



## G25r8cer

Ok buzz so who do we have to get together to have another Folding Marathon for Dec? I have a couple worthy things to give away! WE really need another marathon! Our team isnt doing so good lately. Only a couple people folding 24/7 including me.


----------



## Buzz1927

G25r8cer said:


> Ok buzz so who do we have to get together to have another Folding Marathon for Dec? I have a couple worthy things to give away! WE really need another marathon! Our team isnt doing so good lately. Only a couple people folding 24/7 including me.


I'm on holiday at the moment, and then moving next week. I'll check what I've got and get something started in a couple of weeks


----------



## ScOuT

I don't have a machine to Fold anymore...parting out the desktop  Don't need it anymore. I have a few things to give away as prizes also.


----------



## Aastii

Been out of it for too long now. Hopefully will be getting more ppd than I was on my e6750 and 8600GT 

oh, and I am right in thinking a GTX260 will be making more ppd than a 5770 will aren't I?

Finally, can I have my 5770 there not folding whilst in use + a GTX 260 always folding, in the same system? I know I can have them running together, but don't know if they will work in [email protected] together.

=EDIT= 

I'm editing in the middle of my post to ask if you can even use the 5000 series cards. On the [email protected] FAQ page, it only lists support for very old drivers (7.x to be precise). Which, if any, versions of CCC are supported? 

And last but not least, there was a program which would make more sense of [email protected], by showing the devices on your computer folding, the ppd they are getting, the percentage through the current WU they are, expected time left etc. Can someone post me a link to it please if I'm not imagining such a thing...


----------



## Bodaggit23

Aastii said:


> there was a program which would make more sense of [email protected], by showing the devices on your computer folding, the ppd they are getting, the percentage through the current WU they are, expected time left etc. Can someone post me a link to it please if I'm not imagining such a thing...



Fahmon


----------



## fastdude

Meh. Nvidia cards are way better than ATi/AMD at Folding. I downloaded an SMP client for my netbook but my ppd was ridiculously low, and I know they say every little helps but my netbook was dying


----------



## Aastii

Bodaggit23 said:


> Fahmon



that is it, thank you very much


----------



## Jet

still haven't been able to take out Buzz from the top PPD spot even with my i7, GTS250 and 8800GTS 320!


----------



## ScOuT

G25r8cer said:


> Ok buzz so who do we have to get together to have another Folding Marathon for Dec? I have a couple worthy things to give away! WE really need another marathon! Our team isnt doing so good lately. Only a couple people folding 24/7 including me.



Is there any interest in another marathon yet? 

I would be more than happy to run it like last time. I also have some goodies for prizes also

If anybody is interested in this please post and spread the word throughout the forum.

Here is an older marathon so you can see what it is.
http://www.computerforum.com/162833-november-folding-marathon.html


----------



## Aastii

ScOuT said:


> Is there any interest in another marathon yet?
> 
> I would be more than happy to run it like last time. I also have some goodies for prizes also
> 
> If anybody is interested in this please post and spread the word throughout the forum.
> 
> Here is an older marathon so you can see what it is.
> http://www.computerforum.com/162833-november-folding-marathon.html



Could make it an anual thing 

Only downside to this one though is that my system is out of business for the next few weeks, so I wouldn't be able to take part  I will have a dig around though, see if I have any spares that I don't need laying around anywhere again to give away. I'd be happy to help with the set up or anything else of it, quite enjoyed it last time


----------



## ScOuT

We could wait till around the holidays? Most people will not be working and could turn on the folding machines during the day...not sure what time would be best actually.

I think we should get something going!

The problem is...I have nothing to Fold with anymore


----------



## Aastii

ScOuT said:


> We could wait till around the holidays? Most people will not be working and could turn on the folding machines during the day...not sure what time would be best actually.
> 
> I think we should get something going!
> 
> The problem is...I have nothing to Fold with anymore



I thought you had a 9600GT system?

and I think that would probably be best.

If anything, I think January/Feb would be best, people will have new, better hardware from christmas (greater ppd ), life will have settled down from Christmas and any issues with said new hardware should have been sorted out


----------



## ScOuT

Aastii said:


> If anything, I think January/Feb would be best, people will have new, better hardware from christmas (greater ppd ), life will have settled down from Christmas and any issues with said new hardware should have been sorted out



Good thinking...sounds like a plan!

I will be in the middle of moving


----------



## Jet

Just a heads up to those using the SMP client--remember to get a passkey and use it for every client--otherwise you only get the base points, not the bonus (which is often much larger than the base points!). Keep it up!

(Buzz--did a lightning strike take out your computer? . Thanks for keeping the team going, and hopefully you can get back up and running soon!)


----------



## Buzz1927

Jet said:


> Buzz--did a lightning strike take out your computer? . Thanks for keeping the team going, and hopefully you can get back up and running soon!)


Haha, no, just moved house and it's taken a while to get back online! Will be back folding later today


----------



## Jet

Buzz1927 said:


> Haha, no, just moved house and it's taken a while to get back online! Will be back folding later today



Perfect!  Just in time to cover up my slack while I am moving from my i7 860 to an i7 950 . Hopefully that'll bring my 4Ghz clock up to more around 4.3ish; combined with hopefully some better memory bandwidth and hopefully more PPD--even bigadv potentially.


----------



## Aastii

ScOuT said:


> Good thinking...sounds like a plan!
> 
> I will be in the middle of moving



lol so move it a little bit more then  ?


----------



## Jet

The good: X58 stuff has arrived. Right now the i7 950 is clocking at 4.3Ghz folding!

The bad: It takes 1.425V to do so....and, my 6GB of DDR3 arrived 1 stick DOA, the other two can't come close to stock speeds without BSODing.

So, time to RMA the ram and possibly switch out the i7 950 for a better batch of i7 920.


----------



## Buzz1927

Jet said:


> The good: X58 stuff has arrived. Right now the i7 950 is clocking at 4.3Ghz folding!
> 
> The bad: It takes 1.425V to do so....and, my 6GB of DDR3 arrived 1 stick DOA, the other two can't come close to stock speeds without BSODing.
> 
> So, time to RMA the ram and possibly switch out the i7 950 for a better batch of i7 920.


Bummer, don't think the new clients give a huge bonus for overclocking, tho, haven't noticed a big increase from stock, I'll play around and check, tho! 
On a brighter note, I just ordered a gtx460, should have it folding by Tuesday!


----------



## ScOuT

Buzz1927 said:


> On a brighter note, I just ordered a gtx460, should have it folding by Tuesday!



Nice Buzz...:good:

I feel weird not Folding, not really sure how to explain it. I still have my Evga 780i motherboard. I have priced 3 x 9600 GSO cards and a cheap case, power supply, CPU to make a small farm when I move to America. My laptop can do everything I currently do with computers. Someday I will be back up and running!


----------



## Jet

Buzz1927 said:


> Bummer, don't think the new clients give a huge bonus for overclocking, tho, haven't noticed a big increase from stock, I'll play around and check, tho!
> On a brighter note, I just ordered a gtx460, should have it folding by Tuesday!



As far as PPD is concerned--I was running a bigadv at 4.2Ghz and was hitting around 40k PPD with both my GTS 250 (~6500 PPD) and the smp client...now, if I can only get the rig up running again!


----------



## G25r8cer

ScOuT said:


> Is there any interest in another marathon yet?
> 
> I would be more than happy to run it like last time. I also have some goodies for prizes also
> 
> If anybody is interested in this please post and spread the word throughout the forum.
> 
> Here is an older marathon so you can see what it is.
> http://www.computerforum.com/162833-november-folding-marathon.html



Absolutely people are interested. I think its great for the team! Jan or Feb isnt a bad idea either.


----------



## Jet

G25r8cer said:


> Absolutely people are interested. I think its great for the team! Jan or Feb isnt a bad idea either.



How about after January the 10th? Then I'll be around


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Sounds good to me. Im going to be parting out the rig around that time so Im going to have a few things to give away. Parting it out around tax time to get me a new car.


----------



## Jet

my silly motherboard doesn't like overclocking. I'll most likely be not folding for the next three weeks, but then I'll be back.


----------



## G25r8cer

Sorry guys forgot to restart the client after rebooting the pc! Oops


----------



## Jet

we should think about getting that event going. I'm back in the states, and working on finding a solid overclock right now--hopefully it'll be in the 4.3-4.4Ghz range . Looking forward to the PPD that'll put out with bigadvs!


----------



## Jet

memory went out on me--I thought it was going to happen all along, but when it wouldn't boot at stock I knew something was wrong! . 

Should be up soon...and Buzz, keep putting out those bigadvs!


----------



## ScOuT

Jet said:


> we should think about getting that event going.



I say we do it...I have a few prizes to give away. 

I have an 8800GT in the mail right now, I don't have anything to Fold with right now


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Looks like one of my clients went down, it's not online according to TeamViewer.
Will fix it soon. Also there is a possibility of me dropping a Linux machine off over at my friend's house, so I may end up a a steady 3 clients


----------



## Buzz1927

Jet said:


> memory went out on me--I thought it was going to happen all along, but when it wouldn't boot at stock I knew something was wrong! .
> 
> Should be up soon...and Buzz, keep putting out those bigadvs!


Yeah, could do with a little help here.. might have to to quit due to the hot weather, hopefully get some water cooling here soon..


----------



## Jet

Well, it looks like I'll be up and running here in a bit. Got my memory in on Thursday, picked up some PVC from the store and made a res for the dual H50 loop. Made the mistake of installing it and then trying to bleed it--1/4" ID hoses are a pain to get the air out of! Last night took them out, got them bled (after shaking and lots of work), mounted it back in the case, and then my motherboard acted like it wasn't getting enough power to boot. Took everything apart, took out the CMOS battery, let it chill overnight and it's working again. Now, to get it back up to speed! I really want 4.2-4.3 out of it, but right now the motherboard likes to kick the memory timings to 8-8-8-19-1T instead of 8-8-8-24-2T when I change settings. At least my temperatures are down a bit (I think!) to ~61C at 4Ghz. (EDIT--my 920 is crazy--it can run 4Ghz at 1.2V, or 4.2Ghz at 1.265V! I'm having trouble getting past 4.2 for some reason, but now it's at 4.2Ghz and 62C while folding. Should be putting out decent PPD soon!)

(The res and pump will be in the case eventually)


----------



## Ryan_Fpv

Been folding on and off the last few days and have gone from two hundred and something to 74th, doesn't seem like anyone else is folding, or at least they're all up in the top 25, rather boring without any competition. Is the computer forum done with folding?
[email protected] username "Spotty2010".


----------



## Jet

Most all are in the top 25. That's why we need new people to keep participating! We're going to do a giveaway soon, so that should help.


----------



## Jet

just wanted to let you guys know that we're back in the 50k+ category! Lets keep it up! 

Those of you with i7s or the 2600k can really help out if you're willing to have a mild overclock and run the "bigadv" units 24/7--generally i7s run best at 3.5Ghz and up, the 2600k as well. Every person that helps out with those processors can add 20-50k points per day to the team!

GPUs are also a huge help--even my fairly old Nvidia GTS250 gets 6000ppd. 

(Let's get this folding competition going!)


----------



## Ryan_Fpv

Jet said:


> Those of you with i7s or the 2600k can really help out if you're willing to have a mild overclock and run the "bigadv" units 24/7--generally i7s run best at 3.5Ghz and up, the 2600k as well.



I've noticed CPU cores run 3-5 times faster @ 3.66GHz than they do @ 2.8GHz. 
6,000 PPD? Seriously? I only get a max of 3000 PPD on my 4890. According to GPU Review, my card produces almost 3 times as many flops (which if I'm correct what is important for [email protected]). Got any tips for me? All I keep getting is the 511 point WU which take ~4 hours to complete.


----------



## wolfeking

Wow. I looked this over, and tried to start, But I am lost  within the Terminal instructions for linux_64. Is there a way to use Ubuntu Tweak or Software center to Run this?

I'd love to start helping out with this, as I leave my computers on all the time anyway, so why not let them help humanity while they are doing nothing.


----------



## Jet

Ryan_Fpv said:


> I've noticed CPU cores run 3-5 times faster @ 3.66GHz than they do @ 2.8GHz.
> 6,000 PPD? Seriously? I only get a max of 3000 PPD on my 4890. According to GPU Review, my card produces almost 3 times as many flops (which if I'm correct what is important for [email protected]). Got any tips for me? All I keep getting is the 511 point WU which take ~4 hours to complete.



As far as the increase in PPD with CPUs, the multi-core (SMP) client runs off of a bonus system--the faster you turn it in, the more of a bonus you get--so the points increase exponentially to some extent. 

Regarding GPUs, in general ATI cards haven't been as optimized for folding as Nvidia...that will change with the next generation cards, but unfortunately, that's how it is . 



wolfeking said:


> Wow. I looked this over, and tried to start, But I am lost  within the Terminal instructions for linux_64. Is there a way to use Ubuntu Tweak or Software center to Run this?
> 
> I'd love to start helping out with this, as I leave my computers on all the time anyway, so why not let them help humanity while they are doing nothing.


----------



## Ryan_Fpv

Jet said:


> Regarding GPUs, in general ATI cards haven't been as optimized for folding as Nvidia...that will change with the next generation cards, but unfortunately, that's how it is .



Wow, I knew Nvidia cards folded more & got more points, but I didn't realise the difference was so great. Lame.


----------



## Aastii

Can anyone offer a guide (if it's possible)

I play so few games with Physx that I have decided that my second card would be better off being a dedicated folding card. So, what I need to know is how can I make it so my GTX260 is used ONLY for folding, and my 5770 for everything else?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Aastii said:


> Can anyone offer a guide (if it's possible)
> 
> I play so few games with Physx that I have decided that my second card would be better off being a dedicated folding card. So, what I need to know is how can I make it so my GTX260 is used ONLY for folding, and my 5770 for everything else?



You should be able to download the nVidia folding client and it'll fold with your 260.


----------



## Jet

Instructions:

1. Go to http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

2. For GPU clients, download the first link--it will say "GPU3" in it. For CPU clients, download the one listed at the very bottom of the list. 

3. Create a folder wherever you wish (I usually put it in my documents folder), and put your downloaded client into it--one folder per client if you're running multiple clients. Remember that you use one client for your entire CPU--the program has been proven to work with up to 48 cores. The CPU client is used interchangeably with the "SMP Client" in this tutorial. 

4. If you are running a CPU client (optional for GPUs), you must create a passkey to get full credit. Go to the following link:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

and fill it out. The "Donor name" is whatever you want the credit to be put under in the team listings (http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=44358). Submit the form, and then find the email they sent you with your "passkey"

5. The first time you open the file you downloaded, it will come up with the following questions to configure it:



			
				From the website said:
			
		

> User Name [Anonymous]?   *(This is your "donor name" that you just created when you made a passkey)*
> 
> Team Number [0]? *(Enter Computer Forum's team number, 44358!!)*.
> 
> Passkey []? *CPU Clients, this is what you just got in the email from step 4. GPU clients can skip or put your passkey in--either way*
> 
> Ask before fetching/sending work (no/yes) [no] *Press enter to accept the default and skip.*
> 
> Use proxy (yes/no) [no]? *Press enter to accept the default and skip. *
> 
> Acceptable size of work assignment and work result packets (bigger units
> may have large memory demands) -- 'small' is <5MB, 'normal' is <10MB, and
> 'big' is >10MB (small/normal/big) [normal]? *Type "big" and press enter.*
> 
> Change advanced options (yes/no) [no]? *Type "yes" and press enter*
> 
> Core Priority (idle/low) [idle]? *Press enter to accept default and skip.*
> 
> CPU usage requested (5-100) [100]? *Press enter to accept default and skip.*
> 
> Disable highly optimized assembly code (no/yes) [no]? *Press enter to accept default and skip.*
> 
> Pause if battery power is being used (useful for laptops) (no/yes) [no]? *Press enter to accept default and skip unless you are running on a laptop.*
> 
> Interval, in minutes, between checkpoints (3-30) [15]? *Press enter to accept default and skip.*
> 
> Memory, in MB, to indicate (1013 available) [1013]? *Press enter to accept default and skip--there is never a need to change this. Just assign it to the maximum available--even when running multiple clients.*
> 
> Set -advmethods flag always, requesting new advanced scientific cores and/or work units if available (no/yes) [no]? *I usually put "yes" for this--it is optional.*
> 
> Ignore any deadline information (mainly useful if system clock frequently has errors) (no/yes) [no]? *Press enter to accept default and skip.*
> 
> Machine ID (1-16) [1]? *This is the Machine Number of the client. If you are running more than one client under the same operating system, you need to have a different Machine ID for each client on that machine. If you are installing a single client on multiple computers, you do not need to change this since this is only for installing multiple clients on the same computer.
> *
> 
> Launch automatically, install as a service in this directory (yes/no) [no]? *Press enter to accept default and skip. This generally just causes problems--if you are tired of the folding window always taking up space in the taskbar, read at the bottom of the instructions*
> 
> 
> Disable CPU affinity lock (no/yes) [no]? *Press enter to accept default and skip.*
> 
> Additional client parameters []? *!!!IMPORTANT. If you're using the CPU/SMP client, put " -smp " here. If you are using multiple GPUs, put " -GPU0 " on the first, " -GPU1 " on the second, etc. *
> 
> IP address to bind core to (for viewer) []? *Press enter to accept default and skip.*



Once you have completed this, the client will start running. 

To exit the client, press CTRL-C

To start the client, double click the file you downloaded--for simplicity, you can create a shortcut and place it on the desktop and/or in your start up folder. 

NOTE:
-For the CPU client, you will not receive the bonus points until you complete 10 units on time with 80% success rate. Once this is complete, your points will increase dramatically!
-If you have an overclocked i7, or any other processor with 8 or more threads/cores, and wish to try out the super large work units, finish the 10 CPU units, then configure the client and add the " -bigadv " flag. The units take 2-4 days to complete, and carry much more points than the standard units. However, you must be able to turn them in on time (ie, run your computer 24/7 folding). 

------------------------------------------------

For monitoring/control:

-HFM.NET -- calculates your points per day (PPD), including any bonuses. 
-TrayIt! -- a small application that puts anything in the taskbar into the system tray. Useful for minimizing the [email protected] client window into the tray and getting it out of the way.
-Realtemp -- monitors your temperatures during folding--make sure that they do not get too high!


----------



## Aastii

thanks very much guys and gals, will get my 5770 in there tomorrow once I've got my new board and keep this 260 perma folding


----------



## Jet

Buzz--I thought you were slowing down!  I wanted to try to close that gap--now it doesn't look like that's gonna be happening any time soon. Congrats .

Now, we just need to get everyone else involved. When are we starting the folding challenge?


----------



## Buzz1927

Jet said:


> Buzz--I thought you were slowing down!  I wanted to try to close that gap--now it doesn't look like that's gonna be happening any time soon. Congrats .
> 
> Now, we just need to get everyone else involved. When are we starting the folding challenge?


Yeah, I had some problems with the wireless connection so completed units didn't send and I couldn't get any new units, I think it's ok now, but not totally sure what the problem was so fingers crossed! 
Also got some new hardware which should get me a few more points 
Who's gonna run the new contest? I'm happy to do it if nobody else does, not sure I've got much to offer as a prize but I'll take a look.


----------



## Jet

Buzz1927 said:


> Yeah, I had some problems with the wireless connection so completed units didn't send and I couldn't get any new units, I think it's ok now, but not totally sure what the problem was so fingers crossed!
> Also got some new hardware which should get me a few more points
> Who's gonna run the new contest? I'm happy to do it if nobody else does, not sure I've got much to offer as a prize but I'll take a look.



What's that new hardware? 

As far as the competition is concerned, I know I have some things I could scrounge up.

EDIT: I can set it up this time--I think I'm gonna make some modification to the rules.


----------



## Jet

Buzz...you have me curious. What did you add? It looks to me that 1. You overclocked your computer a crazy amount, or 2. you got a hex core processor. 

I think it's the latter--getting that much for a bigadv is, I'd say, impossible without a hex-core. Getting sub 28 minute times is really hard on a quad core.


----------



## funkysnair

i have a i7 [email protected] and 2x gtx460's - i dont usually run my pc overnight but im in 2 minds to help you lot out...

i am having a few problems with my gtx 460 sli setup, i am trying to determain if its there overclock is killing my 700watt powersupply


----------



## Jet

funkysnair said:


> i have a i7 [email protected] and 2x gtx460's - i dont usually run my pc overnight but im in 2 minds to help you lot out...
> 
> i am having a few problems with my gtx 460 sli setup, i am trying to determain if its there overclock is killing my 700watt powersupply



That would be pretty amazing!

The i7 running normal units should give you 15k+ PPD, and each 460 is roughly 10k. If you ran -bigadv, you'd have to be sure to run 24/7, but the i7 would be more in the 25-30k range.


----------



## Buzz1927

Jet said:


> Buzz...you have me curious. What did you add? It looks to me that 1. You overclocked your computer a crazy amount, or 2. you got a hex core processor.
> 
> I think it's the latter--getting that much for a bigadv is, I'd say, impossible without a hex-core. Getting sub 28 minute times is really hard on a quad core.


2600k!  I'm getting about 27 minutes or so with a 4.7 clock, just quickly set it up, I'm hoping to get a better overclock when I've got some time, looks like it'll need a huge voltage jump for anything over 4.8, but we'll see.


----------



## Jet

oh. Of course . Have you tried running it without your GPU to see what the times are? I'd assume that your PPD won't increase overall, but I'd just be curious . At least in my mind you should be able to get faster than that--more in the high 40s--with just your cpu.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Aw man I think the power cycling throughout the state a week ago affected the house my [email protected] machines were in, and as I can't access them with TV atm I can only draw a conclusion from my [email protected] status page that my two Dells running Windows 7 rebooted on their own and are now running normally, and that my Compaq running OpenSUSE either didn't reboot or my pitiful blind attempt at a startup script failed miserably lol 
Of course that data is from the last week days and for all I know I may not have any machines folding at all atm.
Will resume asap.


----------



## Buzz1927

Jet said:


> oh. Of course . Have you tried running it without your GPU to see what the times are? I'd assume that your PPD won't increase overall, but I'd just be curious . At least in my mind you should be able to get faster than that--more in the high 40s--with just your cpu.


I'll try it out when I get the time, the gpu usually uses 2-3% cpu while folding, so I'd imagine I'd get some extra points (not as much as the gpu, tho!) I've been playing around with some bios versions, looks like I found a good one, I can get 50x multi with this one!  Keep getting those stupid 2684 wu"s tho, gets about 30% ppd less, grrr!!!


----------



## mep916

Buzz, what are the full specs of your current rig? Man I miss folding.


----------



## Jet

Buzz1927 said:


> I'll try it out when I get the time, the gpu usually uses 2-3% cpu while folding, so I'd imagine I'd get some extra points (not as much as the gpu, tho!) I've been playing around with some bios versions, looks like I found a good one, I can get 50x multi with this one!  Keep getting those stupid 2684 wu"s tho, gets about 30% ppd less, grrr!!!



I was wondering there...how my 920 @4.3 was passing yours! I haven't gotten a 2684 in a while...currently on a 6900. Love those things. 

Right now I've stopped GPU folding because it doesn't help me that much. A watt meter just came in today, so I'll see where I'm at and if ppw wise, it's a good choice. I only get ~6000PPD from the GTS250, and lose a significant amount from the CPU--right now I'm hitting ~29 frames, but with GPU it slows down to ~31, so virtually useless. We'll see if I get a 970 or not...the energy usage is virtually the same as a 920 due to the 32nm, and obviously the PPD goes up. Shelling out the money, though...!

EDIT: averaging 28:09 on a 6900 



mep916 said:


> Buzz, what are the full specs of your current rig? Man I miss folding.



You know you want to .


----------



## Jet

Pretty obvious, but I just posted up the new competition. If you have anything lying around that you want to put up for prizes, let me know!


----------



## ScOuT

mep916 said:


> Man I miss folding.



Me too...I do plan on building another rig when I get to the States. After I sold my rig I realized I made a big mistake. After years of sitting behind my desktop...I was lost and bored sometimes.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Well it looks like all three rigs are officially down, darnit. Need to get over there and power them on soon.


----------



## ScottALot

Does anyone know how to get [email protected] to only utilize one GPU? I have a spare 260 to put in my system, but want to leave my 460 alone.


----------



## Jet

ScottALot said:


> Does anyone know how to get [email protected] to only utilize one GPU? I have a spare 260 to put in my system, but want to leave my 460 alone.



You can specify if you want to use -gpu 0 or -gpu 1. I'd assume that the 260 would be -gpu 1 in your case!


----------



## Buzz1927

mep916 said:


> Buzz, what are the full specs of your current rig? Man I miss folding.


Err...

2600k
Gigabyte UD4
8GB Corsair Vengeance
GTX460
60GB SSD
250GB HDD
Seasonic 750W
Water cooling

Also got the i7 860 hardware here I just replaced, would love to fold with that but nappies are costing me too much at the mo! 



Jet said:


> I was wondering there...how my 920 @4.3 was passing yours! I haven't gotten a 2684 in a while...currently on a 6900. Love those things.
> 
> Right now I've stopped GPU folding because it doesn't help me that much. A watt meter just came in today, so I'll see where I'm at and if ppw wise, it's a good choice. I only get ~6000PPD from the GTS250, and lose a significant amount from the CPU--right now I'm hitting ~29 frames, but with GPU it slows down to ~31, so virtually useless. We'll see if I get a 970 or not...the energy usage is virtually the same as a 920 due to the 32nm, and obviously the PPD goes up. Shelling out the money, though...!


My gpu is getting 12k ppd, don't think I'd get that much extra from the cpu! Why don't you sell your rig and get SB? Would probably pay for itself..


----------



## Jet

Buzz1927 said:


> My gpu is getting 12k ppd, don't think I'd get that much extra from the cpu! Why don't you sell your rig and get SB? Would probably pay for itself..



Yea...but then I would still be in second


----------



## Buzz1927

I won't be folding for a day or two, killed my gpu and had a couple of crashes. I'll get it totally stable (hopefully around 4.9) and then get back at it!


----------



## Jet

Buzz1927 said:


> I won't be folding for a day or two, killed my gpu and had a couple of crashes. I'll get it totally stable (hopefully around 4.9) and then get back at it!



I was starting to wonder! What happened to the GPU?

Likewise, I was messing with my computer and lost a days worth of a WU .


----------



## Buzz1927

Jet said:


> I was starting to wonder! What happened to the GPU?
> 
> Likewise, I was messing with my computer and lost a days worth of a WU .


Not sure what happened to the gpu, I was pretty drunk the previous night! 
I think I've got it stable now, 4.8 crunching just under 25 minutes for 49k ppd!  I thought it was good at 4.9, Prime stable but crashed a few minutes after starting the client  I'll try again when I get some points in the bag!


----------



## funkysnair

i am running cpu/gpu client on my rig.

the gpu client is pushing my gpu to its knees but my cpu is only at 30% load, its pritty crap considering its an i7 [email protected]

am i missing something here?

i have 4 threads that are 0% and the other 4 are not maxed out!!!

can someone help me?

(in the log file my cpu is down as "CPUs: 16 Logical, 1 Physical") and 2.8ghz but its running 3.7ghz


----------



## Jet

will you be folding 24/7?

Honestly, GPU folding with ATi cards isn't really worth it--they get fairly terrible PPD. Instead, download the SMP client (the very bottom one in the list here. If you're willing to set it up to run 24/7, you should be getting ~30,000PPD off of your 860 @3.7 if you set the -bigadv flag. Otherwise, it will probably be ~15k.


----------



## funkysnair

you are going to have to go into better detail on how to do this, yes i will be folding 24/7 and i have no idea what bigadv is...
can you just tell me what to do please?

and yes i installed the very bottom one!!!


----------



## kobaj

Jet said:


> will you be folding 24/7?
> 
> Honestly,* GPU folding with ATi cards isn't really worth it*--they get fairly terrible PPD. Instead, download the SMP client (the very bottom one in the list here. If you're willing to set it up to run 24/7, you should be getting ~30,000PPD off of your 860 @3.7 if you set the -bigadv flag. Otherwise, it will probably be ~15k.



I don't understand why people say that. While GPU folding does require a small amount of CPU (15% from what I understand), why not run the GPU client? 

If your GPU is doing absolutely nothing else, sure 150pph doesn't sound amazing by any means, but every little bit helps doesn't it?


----------



## Buzz1927

funkysnair said:


> you are going to have to go into better detail on how to do this, yes i will be folding 24/7 and i have no idea what bigadv is...
> can you just tell me what to do please?
> 
> and yes i installed the very bottom one!!!


First up, get a passkey here.

Delete the client you have (make sure you get the work folder and work unit). Reinstall and set it up like this 

Username: Your name here
Team Number: 44358
Passkey: enter the passkey you got earlier
Ask before fetching work [no]: No
Use a proxy [no]: No
Acceptable size of work units [normal]: big     
Change advanced options [no]: yes
Core priority [idle]: idle               
CPU Usage 5-100 [100]: 100
Pause if battery power is being used [no]: no
Interval in minutes between checkpoints 3-30 [30]: 15
Memory in MB to indicate available: just hit enter
Set -advmethods flag always [no]: no
Ignore any deadline info [no]: no
Machine ID 1-16 [1]: 1 
Launch automatically, install as a service [no]: yes or no, if you want it running on start-up or manually
Disable CPU affinity lock [no]: no
Additional client parameters[]: -smp 
IP address for viewer []: enter.

If you've set it to run as a service, you'll need to restart the machine. 
You need to complete 10 work units before getting bonus points (should only take a few days). Then you can edit the config file to add the bigadv flag to get the really big points!


----------



## Jet

got a 2684. Just had to complain somewhere...gotta love going from 29 min/frame to nearly 42 min/frame


----------



## Buzz1927

Jet said:


> got a 2684. Just had to complain somewhere...gotta love going from 29 min/frame to nearly 42 min/frame


Grrrrr, I just got one as well...


----------



## Jet

Buzz--I'm curious. What are these 3-5k point WUs you're putting out?


----------



## ScottALot




----------



## voyagerfan99

I have a 6870 as my main GPU. I also have a spare 9800GT I plan on toying with for PhysX. How can I make it (the 9800GT) a dedicated folding card?


----------



## JareeB

i am now [email protected] with my quad core


----------



## Jet

voyagerfan99 said:


> I have a 6870 as my main GPU. I also have a spare 9800GT I plan on toying with for PhysX. How can I make it (the 9800GT) a dedicated folding card?



It should work to run the GPU client, but add the -gpu 1 flag instead of -gpu 0


----------



## Aastii

Can someone please explain this:

I've had my GTX 260 folding in the background non-stop. On the team page, it says I'm ranked 4th but with only 495 ppd, yet I've got 3.5k ppd on my user page


----------



## ScottALot

Maybe it means all-time? So continuing folding with that dedicated card would probably jack that ppd up.


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> Maybe it means all-time? So continuing folding with that dedicated card would probably jack that ppd up.



well 2 years was my first and I only had something like 4k ppd total before then I think, so even with that extra now, it would actually only be 20-30 ppd or something, not a few hundred


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I won't be folding for a while, just to let you all know. The machines at my friends house have been exhibiting issues, such as burning smells, and I can't afford to keep them running where I live now. 
If I could, I would continue with this project, but right now it's just not possible for me. 
I think I contributed a fair amount, so I don't think I slacked when I was folding. 

I will be removing the status and link from my sig for the time being. It was fun, guys, it was fun.


----------



## ScottALot




----------



## dave1701

What ever happened to the February folding prize?  Not a big deal at all, just wondering.


----------



## voyagerfan99

dave1701 said:


> What ever happened to the February folding prize?  Not a big deal at all, just wondering.



Did you not get your prize? I got my sound card a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jet

dave1701 said:


> What ever happened to the February folding prize?  Not a big deal at all, just wondering.



Yea--I've been really bad at it. Before I was working full time, dropping off at the post office just meant hopping out sometime during the day and dropping it off--now that I work when the post office is open, I've been having a hard time finding a time to do it. I got voyager's out because I was home on break...I thought I had the fan with me, then I couldn't find it in the car. 

It would be simpler for me to send you some cash through paypal--if that would work, you could pick up the fan online somewhere or else get something else.


----------



## mihir

Just started Folding. 

:good:


----------



## Aastii

6 months since the last folding marathon... anyone else feel like we need one, maybe even make it a biannual thing 

Don't want it to be like the November 09 - February 11 think, where it was over a year . Annual I can understand, but that is too long without raising participation


----------



## NyxCharon

So i just set my laptop and desktop up for this. :good:
Desktop just kinda idles these days, so might as well put it to use, and i have more cpu then i need in my laptop so why not.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Sure is dead in here.
Anyone still folding?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Haven't had the machines and the wifi cards to do so for about a year.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Been making sure my machine is stable before I start folding again. I'm gonna start up another marathon after the semester ends.


----------



## FuryRosewood

i relish having a cheap electric bill....maybe at one point during the winter when i have my own place ill pull some multi gpu machines out and do some folding...otherwise i dont see a point. was impressive tho running dual 9800GTX+ cards along with a machine with a single 9600GT, i was putting out more ppd than guys with a single much more powerful card and cpu....gpu computing is where you get the job done.


----------



## voyagerfan99

FuryRosewood said:


> i relish having a cheap electric bill....maybe at one point during the winter when i have my own place ill pull some multi gpu machines out and do some folding...otherwise i dont see a point. was impressive tho running dual 9800GTX+ cards along with a machine with a single 9600GT, i was putting out more ppd than guys with a single much more powerful card and cpu....gpu computing is where you get the job done.



I miss having an nVidia card for that reason. I can't get it to run on my 6870.


----------



## FuryRosewood

I had weird issues with work units at times...but yea, for the most time it worked, tho i ran into stability issues at the time, and turns out it was my motherboard fouling up my cpu, and causing ram errors....was my luck  which is why i dont run overclocked ram now...just nothing but headaches


----------



## NyxCharon

voyagerfan99 said:


> Been making sure my machine is stable before I start folding again. I'm gonna start up another marathon after the semester ends.



I'll be ready this time. New overclocked processor (E8400 @ 3.8) and grabbed a gtx 560 ti.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Unfortunately I'm saving my money for a trip with my girlfriend and some other friends, so I won't be going back to nVidia just yet.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Got my server folding (dual Xeon Dual-Core 3.2Ghz). Currently working on a 250000 work unit. It's managing 1% every 10 minutes. Not bad at all :good:

I'm planning on hosting another folding tournament for the month of June. I'll start another thread on that soon.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Made another [email protected] SMP service on my server. Should double my points.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

BUMP!

We need more folders.
Our team is losing position.
Even folding for a couple of days will help.

No sissy boy computers are wanted, if you're a real man you can fold... lol

EDIT: I have a sissy P4 folding, so you have no excuse.


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's why we have the tourney coming up


----------



## jonnyp11

Unfortunately i can't compete in the tourney since i sold this motha so will be back on my s*** comps, but may build another soon hopefully


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Might start folding again with my new system but won't be able to contribute much.


----------



## wolfeking

I downloaded and installed the GPU client for AMD (HD2000-HD5000) but this dang thing is not working. Since ~0300 hours it has been saying "attempting to get work packet". never had this problem with the Nvidia applet.


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> I downloaded and installed the GPU client for AMD (HD2000-HD5000) but this dang thing is not working. Since ~0300 hours it has been saying "attempting to get work packet". never had this problem with the Nvidia applet.



That's why I don't fold since I went AMD. The client doesn't work.


----------



## jonnyp11

wolfeking said:


> I downloaded and installed the GPU client for AMD (HD2000-HD5000) but this dang thing is not working. Since ~0300 hours it has been saying "attempting to get work packet". never had this problem with the Nvidia applet.



they have different ones? i just went to their site and down'd the installer and picked the gpu/smp client


----------



## wolfeking

yes they do. http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther 
They have one for fermi, and one for ATI.


----------



## byteninja2

How do I contribute points from my ps3 to cf?


----------



## wolfeking

you have to set it to team 44358 and enter your username from here and you will be fine.The points will be yours and contribute to the team count.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

byteninja2 said:


> How do I contribute points from my ps3 to cf?


Somewhere in the folding menu you put in your user name and the team number which is 44358.
I don't have a ps3 so I can't help you any better.

OOOPS, I see wolfeking beat me to it.


----------



## byteninja2

I put the team and set my fah username to byteninja2, is that good?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Sounds good, welcome to the team.


----------



## wolfeking

yea, should be good.


----------



## byteninja2

As soon as I get my new CPU for my pc, i will fold on both. How do I submit my points for the tourney, when is the next tourney?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Travis usually takes care of the points.
Not sure when the next tourney will be.


----------



## byteninja2

Also, can I use multiple teams on the pc? Like if I create a team for my blog, can I fold for cf and my blog? I know I can't on the ps3.


----------



## wolfeking

okay, so I feel stupid. Anyway, I got my 630 under 2000 pro running the no nonsense version. I entered the wrong team number, and did not realize it. How can I go about resetting it to 44358 from 44538? I fell really dumb.


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> okay, so I feel stupid. Anyway, I got my 630 under 2000 pro running the no nonsense version. I entered the wrong team number, and did not realize it. How can I go about resetting it to 44358 from 44538? I fell really dumb.



Stop the client and then just edit the config file in the FAH directory.


----------



## wolfeking

the client.cfg it put on the desktop?  okay, I got it edited.  

next question, how do I get the CMD screen back up where it shows the work it is doing? I tried win+r -> cmd and entering 
	
	




		Code:
	

 FahCore_78.exe

 but it outputs that it is not recognized as an internal or external command.


----------



## MineIQ1701

Given my specs, should I fold on my CPU, GPUs, or Both? Will it affect how fast my computer runs games/programs?
Edit:My CPU is not ALWAYS at 4.9 GHZ, thats just my record, I keep it at 4.3. Ghz


----------



## wolfeking

Try both. if you go through the installer, it will auto install both the SMP and GPU app, so you will be good.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

That set-up should crank out some righteous points.
Keep an eye on your temps, esp the gpu.
If the gpu fan doesn't come up to speed there are a couple of apps that you can use to control fan speed and overclock also.

EDIT: you will probably have to use software to get out of sli mode.
FAH doesn't work well in sli I have read.

EDIT 2: You will want to stop folding while gaming.


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> the client.cfg it put on the desktop?  okay, I got it edited.
> 
> next question, how do I get the CMD screen back up where it shows the work it is doing? I tried win+r -> cmd and entering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FahCore_78.exe
> 
> but it outputs that it is not recognized as an internal or external command.



Point the cmd prompt to the FAH directory then do fah*.exe -configonly

Replace the * with the version you put in your name. Also, what exactly are you looking to do?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

In 24 hrs we should break 1 million points for the month!


----------



## wolfeking

voyagerfan99 said:


> Point the cmd prompt to the FAH directory then do fah*.exe -configonly
> 
> Replace the * with the version you put in your name. Also, what exactly are you looking to do?


I just want to see what it is doing. When I installed it, it had a prompt windows that was counting off how far along it was, but it did not come back after restart.  Maybe I am worrying about nothing, but I still like to see it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

There is a text file called unitinfo.txt that says how far along it is with the work unit.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

byteninja2 said:


> Also, can I use multiple teams on the pc? Like if I create a team for my blog, can I fold for cf and my blog? I know I can't on the ps3.


No, only 1 team per install.
I'm not sure if you can run 2 different versions on the same comp to do it.


----------



## wolfeking

okay. I will look in that then. But does it auto update? or will it only show how far it is when I open it?


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> okay. I will look in that then. But does it auto update? or will it only show how far it is when I open it?



It updates every time you open it.



MyCattMaxx said:


> No, only 1 team per install.
> I'm not sure if you can run 2 different versions on the same comp to do it.



Each client can have a different team number.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I don't see anything in config that will let me use the cpu for one team and the gpu for another.

wolfeking, you could check this out, I have not used it myself: http://fahmon.net/


----------



## voyagerfan99

MyCattMaxx said:


> I don't see anything in config that will let me use the cpu for one team and the gpu for another.



You'd need to run separate clients.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

How is that ps3 folding, byteninja?
Are they still doing about 1k ppd?
They used to be the hot folders a few short years ago.
Your c2d could probably just about match it now.


----------



## byteninja2

What's ppd? It says 0.0783frames average and 219.72ns a day.


----------



## wolfeking

points per day is what PPD is.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Haha!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Cool! Now you need to change the specs in your sig.


----------



## voyagerfan99

MyCattMaxx said:


> Cool! Now you need to change the specs in your sig.



Thanks for the reminder


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Travis, Has enough time passed so it has done 3 or more frames so you can get a read on the ppd for that wu?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Not sure. I'm not by my computer right now.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I'd also be curious about the temp it runs.
Mine runs fairly cool, it's at 58c right now.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ugh! My GTX570 makes a high pitched whine when I fold.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

That sucks.
It's a hot one here today.
I may have to stop folding if temps don't come down soon.
I'm kinda picky on how hot I will let it run.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I might take the heatsink off and stick hot glue on the coils to see if I can stifle the whine. Gotta check Gigabyte warranty info on that first though.

Currently have my GPU OC'd to 850Mhz. I can hit 900Mhz, but the [email protected] core crashes after that.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I backed down to 900Mhz to lower the temp since it was hot out, that also lowered ppd as expected.
I know that it can run much hotter but I won't go over 65c with it.
Backing down to 900 brought the temp down to 59c.


----------



## claptonman

voyagerfan99 said:


> Ugh! My GTX570 makes a high pitched whine when I fold.





voyagerfan99 said:


> I might take the heatsink off and stick hot glue on the coils to see if I can stifle the whine. Gotta check Gigabyte warranty info on that first though.
> 
> Currently have my GPU OC'd to 850Mhz. I can hit 900Mhz, but the [email protected] core crashes after that.



 I'm really sorry to hear that, it never made any noise when I had it. Of course, I wasn't folding, but yeah. If you need the order number or anything, I think I still have it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

This morning I had it auto-start the overclock. The [email protected] core crashed, so I reset the card back to defaults and let the core automatically restart. Very minimal coil whine now! Makes me happy.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Wow, We are going to bust 1.5 million for the month and if we can hold this pace for 7 more days we can move up 5 more spots.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

We moved up a position in the rankings.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I see we have a another member folding.
Welcome to the party, jimkonow.


----------



## jimkonow

thanks . i used to fold back in the day with my socket 423 P4 with good ol' team 44358, and now im pretty sure my i7 system will be able to do loads better.

glad to help!! folding for the good of mankind 

edit: can i have more than one machine folding at a time, with the same username?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Which i7 do you have and do you have an NVIDIA gpu?


----------



## jimkonow

i7 3770s. no nvidia, i have a firepro v5800


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Nice! I wish I had an i7 but being a cheap kinda guy I went with a AMD FX-4100, but I got a good deal on my parts and helped a friend who needed some cash.


----------



## jimkonow

thats whats up man, gotta help a friend in need.

Do you happen to know if i can run two [email protected] clients on two different computers simultaneously, but have the same username?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Yup, You can.
I have a few comps folding right now using my name.

LOL, I see that you changed you sig.


----------



## jimkonow

MyCattMaxx said:


> Yup, You can.
> I have a few comps folding right now using my name.
> 
> LOL, I see that you changed you sig.



I had to change it; i figured since im active on the forum again i might as well show off the goods


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I have been folding off and on for years.
Different names and teams, sometimes folding for up to 3 teams at the same time.
I remember several years back when they started the PS3 client that I wished I had one but couldn't see the money to just fold with it.
They were cranking out 1k ppd while each of my low end comps were lucky to make 100 each.

Now I at the point that I am debating throwing some money at some new hardware to move up my ppd on less power.
The GTX 460 was a good choice for me.
Wrong time of the year for me to seriously think about it but I can always dream.


----------



## jimkonow

What, in your opinion, would be an optimal system for folding? 

I'm thinking intel CPU with an nvidia card.. dual folding right? or can the client only handle one chunk of hardware of a time??..


----------



## MyCattMaxx

With your set-up I'd get 3 GTX-460 V2 or GTX 560's and over clock them for folding, that alone would give you about 50k ppd.
I'm not sure what your i7 can do, I haven't had time to look that up.

Not sure how that set-up would do for gaming but it would fold like a beast.

The 460/560 atm are the most efficient for ppd/watt that I am aware of.
I bought my 460 mainly for folding because I'm not really a gamer.

There are way better set-ups if one was to invest around $2.5-3k just for folding that would crank out the points and use less power.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

We moved up another position!


----------



## jimkonow

I left both of my work pc's folding and I'm going to install the client on my ps3. Unfortunately, both of my work pc's run ati graphics


----------



## wolfeking

what processors are you running on them? If your running i7s even the 1366 generation, you can still beat most Nvidia cards.


----------



## jimkonow

i7 3770-s in one and a athlon x2 240e in the other


----------



## MyCattMaxx

The room sure has dropped in temp since I finished the wu's my HP was working on.
Now to find some time to do some tweaking.
Probably going to order a heatsink today so I can OC it.
The Dell is still folding but it has one of those 24 hr+ wu's.
The other rig is winding down on one of those 24 hr+ wu's then it needs some down time for tweaking and some software upgrades.
I'm also going to order a Kill A Watt meter today (Newegg has them on sale today) so I can see how much power I used for folding and the fact it is handier than using my Fluke meter for power measurements.


----------



## jimkonow

i want to experiment using my workstation graphics to fold.. not sure where to safely start.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

What gpu is it?


----------



## jimkonow

FirePro v5800


----------



## voyagerfan99

ATI cards don't fold very well.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

We moved up another spot today! :good:


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I had to shut down all my folding comps. 
It was 94f room temp and rising where they are located.


----------



## jimkonow

yeahh if it gets any hotter in my office im gonna have to leave the AC on all the time


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I have no AC out in the barn where those comps are.
The down time will give me a chance to take them outside for a dedusting session even though I did it less than 2 months ago.

On a side note we got some rain Tuesday and the corn is happy, the lawn seems to be turning green again (I dislike mowing but hate yellow grass).


----------



## wolfeking

issues are here. Don't know what it is, Reinstalled twice. Can't figure out the old SMP v6 and got the v6 fermi client running right now. that is until the v7 issue shot below can be sorted.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Yeah well um you're using Vista so um um yeah...


----------



## wolfeking

It works just as well as 7 on any system. If you have a problem with it then please keep it to yourself.  If i can't help fold then fine. Its not like it is actually being used for anything that is good in the world.


----------



## wolfeking

thanks to folding forums got it up and running fine. just needed a MS 2008 things in 32 bit version and it started working.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> It works just as well as 7 on any system. If you have a problem with it then please keep it to yourself.  If i can't help fold then fine. Its not like it is actually being used for anything that is good in the world.



Whatever, I just wanted to point that out


----------



## wolfeking

Really I have no issue with vista, other than the occasional little thing, like the 2008 redistributional  for FAH.  It fits me better than 7 does.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I prefer just running the console version myself these days.


----------



## wolfeking

well I am not smart enough to run them. It is good though. The version that can run in 2k is console only I think. And it works. but I messed it up. so yea.


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> well I am not smart enough to run them. It is good though. The version that can run in 2k is console only I think. And it works. but I messed it up. so yea.



It's actually quite easy. The commands are down on this page:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGPUGuide


----------



## Gooberman

i've been folding for the past 2 weeks mainly when i'm not home


----------



## wolfeking

I hope I turned on the client before I left the house. :/   Either way, it will be folding again soon.


----------



## Gooberman

I enjoy that the only time I notice i'm folding is when i'm playing a game but if i'm just watching netflix or youtube i can't tell


----------



## wolfeking

are you folding on your GPU too? Because you can game and fold on the CPU just fine. It throttles CPU use during game though.


----------



## Gooberman

I don't want to fold on the GPU not much PPD and uses more power. I can play games fine while folding but I can just feel it being a bit slower


----------



## wolfeking

I think it is in your head. I loose no FPS playing while folding.  

And no much PPD. that comes from AMD graphics I think.  BIONIC makes much better use of Raedon graphics than stanford does.


----------



## Gooberman

yeah so it's not worth folding on this GPU. I think i know why i set the priority higher than the default so my web browsing wouldn't kill the PPD lol


----------



## wolfeking

It will not kill it anyway.  I just run stock settings on it and get almost 30k per day on a 2600k. Could get more PPD if I ran linux on it.


----------



## Gooberman

Well i'm still a newb  but since the priority was higher it lagged my games unless I changed it


----------



## voyagerfan99

I let my desktop fold on the CPU. It's usually on for 17 hours a day.

Hey Wolfe, what was the name of that other program similar to [email protected] you mentioned a while ago?


----------



## wolfeking

BIONIC. http://boinc.berkeley.edu/ 

I don't use it as much now, as it was not playing nice with the OC (shot temps up more than [email protected]). Makes a great stress test program. PPD is horrible on it, but that is because the workunits are generally in the 500-1000 Gigaflop range. 
Though I like its projects better than [email protected] though. Especially the SETI project.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Did Bionc for several years, cut back cus power bills, may start doing it again this winter, but im not sure  

Would like to see what the GTX680 does for [email protected] on the GPU


----------



## Jet

wolfeking said:


> It will not kill it anyway.  I just run stock settings on it and get almost 30k per day on a 2600k. Could get more PPD if I ran linux on it.



How are you getting 30k per day? I thought that was only with -bigadv units that aren't out anymore. I'm at ~15-20k with regular SMP. 

Fury, a GTX680 will get pretty high PPD--don't know exact numbers, but it should be in the 20,000 range.


----------



## wolfeking

Jet said:


> How are you getting 30k per day? I thought that was only with -bigadv units that aren't out anymore. I'm at ~15-20k with regular SMP.


not running big adv. Just running 4.8-5.0 GHz, depending on the ambient of the day. It really does make a great deal of difference with OCing.


----------



## Jet

MyCattMaxx, what are you folding on? You'll be mowing me before long at that rate!

I saw a 4P for sale on another forum...so tempted to jump on it, but I'm holding off until 2014 or later. Can't beat 450k-900k PPD and well over 1000PPD/watt.


----------



## Jet

Almost to 100k PPD gentlemen! We just need one more consistent folder. We have a deficit of ~5000 PPD--even a Core 2 Quad or a GTS 250 can get this much.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Well, we had a great day yesterday with 166,180 points.
Good going guys and gals! :good:


----------



## ETSA

Just started up my 2 6950's!


----------



## Virssagòn

How to do this lol? Never heard of this, but I got some unused pcs around here. (Xeon x3220 and athlon x2 5000+ and maybe my old pentium laptop. I could run these 24/7..)


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Well, Well, Well.
Looky at who we have on the radar scope.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

SmileMan said:


> How to do this lol? Never heard of this, but I got some unused pcs around here. (Xeon x3220 and athlon x2 5000+ and maybe my old pentium laptop. I could run these 24/7..)


That Xeon should give you some decent points, the x2 5000+ is good for maybe 3.5k points a day.
The Pentium may not be worth the power if it could complete the work unit in time.
Go here and install FAH.
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/HomePage


----------



## Virssagòn

MyCattMaxx said:


> That Xeon should give you some decent points, the x2 5000+ is good for maybe 3.5k points a day.
> The Pentium may not be worth the power if it could complete the work unit in time.
> Go here and install FAH.
> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/HomePage



Is this only on windows. I got ubuntu on the xeon currently...
Can I run all my systems on 1 account or something?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

SmileMan said:


> Is this only on windows. I got ubuntu on the xeon currently...
> Can I run all my systems on 1 account or something?


There is Ubuntu, I run that on my Folders.
What Ver of Ubuntu are you using? 10 or 12?
Yes, all can run under the same name and passkey.


----------



## Virssagòn

K, and what's the meaning for this? Why?
I haven't got the server version I think...


----------



## MyCattMaxx

SmileMan said:


> K, and what's the meaning for this? Why?
> I haven't got the server version I think...


I'm not running a server version.
I'm running 10.10 I think.
There is a difference for the install of Folding at Home between 10 and 12 when it comes to Ubuntu.

Edit: Try this for install http://www.overclock.net/t/1306284/ubuntu-easy-install-client-v7

Sorry if I broke a rule by linking to another forum.


----------



## Virssagòn

I thought 12.xx were server versions. So I got the same one as you ;P


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I'm not sure about 12, but 10 comes in Desktop and server versions.


----------



## Virssagòn

K, ty.
Doing it when I'm back from vacation. (That'll be Friday/Saturday)


----------



## ETSA

Simply boot the pc, download the software, and upon setup enter you computerforum login name, so we know who you are. Than under team name enter the team name for CF, on the first page of this thread.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

ETSA said:


> Simply boot the pc, download the software, and upon setup enter you computerforum login name, so we know who you are. Than under team name enter the team name for CF, on the first page of this thread.


On all the versions that I have used over the many years you enter the team number, not the team name.
Ours is 44358.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

ETSA said:


> Just started up my 2 6950's!


I can't make out the info, pic is too small.
So how is it going?

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hey Gooberman, Welcome back to the Fold. :good:


----------



## Jet

MyCattMaxx said:


> I can't make out the info, pic is too small.
> So how is it going?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Hey Gooberman, Welcome back to the Fold. :good:



Great output there Gooberman. Keep it coming!

I've been down to my i7 as of late (instead of i7+2x5830s), and ironically my PPD isn't too much lower than it was before. My second computer that nets up to 8k PPD has been having some issues--I thought stability problems were due to the CPU, but not so.


----------



## Virssagòn

Maybe I'll let my i7 2600k, i7 920, i7 3770, athlon x2, core2duo, xeon, hd6870, hd7950, 8800gt, i5 540m and i7 2670qm all fold together the first day ;P


----------



## MyCattMaxx

SmileMan said:


> Maybe I'll let my i7 2600k, i7 920, i7 3770, athlon x2, core2duo, xeon, hd6870, hd7950, 8800gt, i5 540m and i7 2670qm all fold together the first day ;P


I double dog dare you to do it.


----------



## Virssagòn

MyCattMaxx said:


> I double dog dare you to do it.



But you still didnt answer. Why are we folding? What's its purpose?? Lol


----------



## NyxCharon

SmileMan said:


> But you still didnt answer. Why are we folding? What's its purpose?? Lol



Read the first post.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

SmileMan said:


> But you still didnt answer. Why are we folding? What's its purpose?? Lol


I don't recall you asking that question.
We are Folding for Mankind... 
Or because we can...


----------



## ETSA

Not going well, computer issues, will hopefully work them out soon, not a fan of the new interface.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I find it easy to use, especially if in the upper right you click on the drop box and change from novice to expert mode.


----------



## Virssagòn

What do I have to fill in in passkey?

and how can I see which one is the gpu?

is 2h and 30 min long for 1 time?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Get a passkey here and enter the key in the appropriate lines.
On the main page it will indicate GPU and SMP.
If your are running linux will have to use WINE to even have a chance to run GPU.
Get your passkey here: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py


----------



## MyCattMaxx

fold'n, fold'n, fold'n...


----------



## Jet

MyCattMaxx said:


> fold'n, fold'n, fold'n...



Prepares to watch MyCattMaxx fly by him.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Jet said:


> Prepares to watch MyCattMaxx fly by him.


I am at your back door. 

We are going to have a 1 million point week this week. :good:


----------



## Virssagòn

MyCattMaxx said:


> I am at your back door.
> 
> We are going to have a 1 million point week this week. :good:



How are we ranked against other forums? Are we good? 
I'm running now my i7 2600k with hd7950 and the i7 920. Still don't know how to start it on the xeon though...


EDIT: got 2 WU's, the 3rd is coming!


----------



## Virssagòn

4th point! And counting 
All this done last 6-7 hours lol...
But still haven't running my xeon, and my i7's are not always folding :S


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Looks like you made it to the party, SmileMan.
Congrats.
Once you have folded 10 work units with a passkey you will start getting those lovely Quick Return Bonus points.
BTW, you are about to overtake Byteninja who only lasted 1 day.

We are currently ranked 379th which isn't really all that bad for how small a team we are.

You can find your stats here: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=632210


----------



## Virssagòn

MyCattMaxx said:


> Looks like you made it to the party, SmileMan.
> Congrats.
> Once you have folded 10 work units with a passkey you will start getting those lovely Quick Return Bonus points.
> BTW, you are about to overtake Byteninja who only lasted 1 day.
> 
> We are currently ranked 379th which isn't really all that bad for how small a team we are.
> 
> You can find your stats here: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=632210



5th, 6th and 7th WU incoming soon. (5h and done )


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Great!
Here is another stat link for you.
http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=1871973


----------



## Virssagòn

MyCattMaxx said:


> Great!
> Here is another stat link for you.
> http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=1871973



Ty, 6th WU is on the line!


----------



## Virssagòn

In an hour I got 8 
But I won't do much this week if I can't get the xeon on it...
Wanna help me? I'll give you acces, you can connect with nomachine?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

PM me
Don't forget to give details to the OS for the XEON.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

We just mowed over 4chan. :good:


----------



## MyCattMaxx

WOW, A NEW home page: http://folding.stanford.edu/


----------



## Virssagòn

Got my Xeon running... It only does 2890 PPD a day. Sad I can't run my i7's all day long. :'(


----------



## MyCattMaxx

What Xeon is it?

On a side note one of my folders got one of those WU's that takes almost 2 days to fold.
My points today will be slim.


----------



## Aastii

I am considering getting it set up again and letting it run overnight each night, keeping it off during the day at work (I'm not made of money ) and keeping it as my main system in the evenings.

Rough guesstimate of a 3570K + 560Ti?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Rough guess is about 25k for the 560 ti, 10-15k for the 3570k per day at 100% folding time.
Just depends on OC, work unit etc.
Just set it up and give it a go, I'd be interested in your finds.

You are right about the power bill, it is killing me and I will have to scale back soon.
At least I'm enjoying the heat this time of year.


----------



## Virssagòn

Almost top 100... Going slowly with my old xeon X3220. ;D


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Have you got that Xeon OC'd?
And what kind of ppd.


----------



## Virssagòn

MyCattMaxx said:


> Have you got that Xeon OC'd?
> And what kind of ppd.



No, just stock. Tried some settings, running 1 core gave me the same as 4?!
PPD=2940


----------



## MyCattMaxx

We had a record day yesterday, good going guys and gals! :good:
We might be able to make 4 million points this month.


----------



## Jet

Betabigadv? Not many units put out that many points....


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I just upgraded (cpu's) one of my servers and yes the big points was from bigadv.
Another one (8101) will finish tomorrow but is less points than the 8103 that was yesterday.
Still looking for a deal on a couple more cpu's to upgrade the second one.

Here is a pic of my set-up, just a couple of old SuperMicro servers.
Hunted down some give away deals.


----------



## Jet

As of right now we are in the top 150 teams in PPD. That is pretty impressive, thanks to MyCattMaxx!


----------



## Gooberman

man, wish i had more cores/nvidia gpu for this I should install some linux lol


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Forget about linux for GPU folding.
I have read that it is a pain to get it working right in WINE.


----------



## Aastii

I love this new client, it is so much easier to use.

Right now I have my CPU + GPU going with a predicted 24k PPD. I may set my server up too 24/7. Will work out the cost. I can't imagine it will be mega bucks with a C2Q and mid-low end graphics card


----------



## Jet

Aastii said:


> I love this new client, it is so much easier to use.
> 
> Right now I have my CPU + GPU going with a predicted 24k PPD. I may set my server up too 24/7. Will work out the cost. I can't imagine it will be mega bucks with a C2Q and mid-low end graphics card



Awesome! Keep it up!


----------



## Aastii

What are opinions on the best low price, low wattage, high PPD graphics cards? I want to price up how much it would cost upfront and then for upkeep on turning my server into a folding machine to see whether it is viable.

I would only do it on graphics cards btw, i don't want it affecting the performance of the server itself, which having it GPU only shouldn't do


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I haven't really kept up on the GPU side.
But cost/power draw:
660TI for Kepler, they will eventually get Kepler working right.
560TI for Fermi.
Those 2 would be my guess.

They are also getting closer to having a solution to getting AMD back into the game.


----------



## Virssagòn

MyCattMaxx said:


> I haven't really kept up on the GPU side.
> But cost/power draw:
> 660TI for Kepler, they will eventually get Kepler working right.
> 560TI for Fermi.
> Those 2 would be my guess.
> 
> They are also getting closer to having a solution to getting AMD back into the game.



Nice to hear that, only got 2 nvidia's, a gt220 and a 8800GT lol


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I have my Folders turned off for a little bit.
2 reasons, the main one is the $150 a month in power costs, the other reason is to do a little revamping of my set-up.
I made part of my goal of making it to the #1 spot.
My other goal is to reach 300,000 PPD but I need 2 CPU's so I can get the 2nd server up to speed.
The quads just don't cut it so I'm looking for a sweetheart deal on 2 six cores to match my other server.
I have my eye on some on fleabay but I am waiting for the price to drop about $15 more than what they are listed at.

I also am looking to find a real sweetheart deal on 2 high efficiency power supplies to replace the noisy ones I have (40mm fans).


----------



## Gooberman

LOL, new core 7950 PPD 30703
3570k 19185 PPD 

that's what i'm talking about.


----------



## Jet

Gooberman said:


> LOL, new core 7950 PPD 30703
> 3570k 19185 PPD
> 
> that's what i'm talking about.



Nice! With a 3570k at 4.5. you should be averaging somewhere in the 15-20k ppd.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Gooberman said:


> LOL, new core 7950 PPD 30703
> 3570k 19185 PPD
> 
> that's what i'm talking about.


The Beta core 17?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

For those of you with AMD GPU's run the beta flag, core17 seems to be working on AMD.



> Just a few recommendation for AMD folders:
> I recommend Catalyst 13.1 (unmodified) for the HD 5000/6000 series (lower CPU usage than older versions).
> The HD 7000 series I recommend Catalyst 13.2 beta (higher GPU usage) (HD 5000/6000 series have a higher CPU usage bug it seems).


----------



## Gooberman

yup now it's worth folding with the GPU lol now it hardly uses the CPU also


----------



## Jet

Gooberman said:


> yup now it's worth folding with the GPU lol now it hardly uses the CPU also



Thanks for the heads up--I'll try and get my cards running again--drivers were crashing before


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Well, I bought 1 of the 2 CPU's I need for an upgrade to my #2 Folder.


----------



## Jet

MyCattMaxx said:


> Well, I bought 1 of the 2 CPU's I need for an upgrade to my #2 Folder.



uhoh. Shucks....I was cherishing every day I gain 25k points on you.

jk--those look pretty sweet! Any estimate on PPD?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Well, depending on work unit it varies.
SMP 70-90K
Bigadv 120-188K

I took out 8 sticks of ram out of my #1 Folder and dropped about 45 watts in power draw. 
I figure a small SSD will save me roughly another 10 watts over my platter drive.


----------



## Virssagòn

Seems like my Xeon finally gives some more PPD 
5K a day is ok, I'm now around place 65.


----------



## voyagerfan99

How's the Opteron folding for you Maxx?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Not running right now.
Still looking for a deal for one more chip.


----------



## Virssagòn

place 54 now, Hyper_Kagome here I come!


----------



## Virssagòn

Can it be that some projects just don't give as much PPD as others? Sometimes I get 16-20K PPD a day with my i7, sometimes (like now) only 2,6K...
My hd7950 gives 8K, is this good?


----------



## Gooberman

my 7950 was giving me around 49k ppd


----------



## Virssagòn

Gooberman said:


> my 7950 was giving me around 49k ppd



weird... How can I change from project?


----------



## wolfeking

SmileMan said:


> weird... How can I change from project?



http://folding.typepad.com/news/2013/03/introducing-foldinghome-core-17-gpu-zeta-core.html 

That should give you the info, but I am too lazy to go through it right now.


----------



## Virssagòn

that core 17... How do I apply it? Is there a download? Because I tried client-type: value=beta, still showing fahcore 16 in taskmanager...


----------



## wolfeking

You'll have to ask someone else. I don't mess with cores and such.


----------



## Virssagòn

Got it, 33K PPD with my h7950 now lol. But not gonna run on it before I get better cooling...


----------



## wolfeking

Don't blame you there. If you run it now, you will go deaf.


----------



## Virssagòn

Lol getting 59K PPD on my pc xD. 6K on my Xeon, 12K on my brothers, didn't test my dads though...


----------



## Virssagòn

entered top 50 now. I'm on rang 44  (I beat you Astii xD)


----------



## MyCattMaxx

WTF, SmileMan! :good:

I should be turning back on at the beginning of the month even if I don't have the last cpu I need.
Not sure how long I will run because of the power bill.


----------



## Virssagòn

MyCattMaxx said:


> WTF, SmileMan! :good:
> 
> I should be turning back on at the beginning of the month even if I don't have the last cpu I need.
> Not sure how long I will run because of the power bill.



My dad didn't say anything about it until now, so it seems my Xeon doesn't use that much of power


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I'm pulling close to 1kw running both of mine and electricity in my neck of the woods isn't cheap.
I figure about $150 a month to run 24/7.

For those who didn't get my previous post WTF = Way To Fold.


----------



## Virssagòn

MyCattMaxx said:


> I'm pulling close to 1kw running both of mine and electricity in my neck of the woods isn't cheap.
> I figure about $150 a month to run 24/7.
> 
> For those who didn't get my previous post WTF = Way To Fold.



Wow, that's quiet a lot. Hope my dad doesn't get angry when the power bill says 40 more xD


----------



## Jet

College is fantastic because free internet and power. Unfortunately, it looks like both my folders somehow shut down at 12AM Saturday morning--it's spring break and I was going to leave them on. At least one of them auto restarts and resumes folding if it BSODs---so I'm not sure how they could be off other than maybe uni turning off power to the building?!


----------



## FuryRosewood

SmileMan said:


> Wow, that's quiet a lot. Hope my dad doesn't get angry when the power bill says 40 more xD



If it does, might want to start contributing. I stopped folding for that very reason, right now just gas and electric with two computers - 90 bux


----------



## Jet

If I end up with a job in Kentucky, electricity is super cheap--running a 600 watt 4P under load is a reasonable ~$35 a month for a few hundred thousand PPD.


----------



## Virssagòn

top 30 now 
place 28!


----------



## Virssagòn

Hello, got a question. Where can I see who is folding with me atm? Because I've the feeling I'm the only one now...


----------



## voyagerfan99

You're not the only one folding

Team Page
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358

Your personal page
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=632210


----------



## Virssagòn

voyagerfan99 said:


> You're not the only one folding
> 
> Team Page
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358
> 
> Your personal page
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=632210



OK, I'm not folding much, but it's something ;D
Great I've this Xeon, it uses almost no power. That's why my dad isn't complaining yet 
Anyway, we just got that awesome solar panels. Don't know if they'll help much or not.
If it does, I'll let an i7, my athlon, a 9600GT and an hd6750 work all day long pared with my xeon.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The 9600GT should fold fairly nicely. I sold my 9600GSO to another member here and he put it to work folding in his daughters Dimension. The extra memory of the 9600GT should make it a good folder.


----------



## Virssagòn

voyagerfan99 said:


> The 9600GT should fold fairly nicely. I sold my 9600GSO to another member here and he put it to work folding in his daughters Dimension. The extra memory of the 9600GT should make it a good folder.



Better then an hd6870? Don't think so after the update from core 17.
Anyway, now I sold the hd6870 I can buy a better cooler for my hd7950 (XFX ghost design sucks, loud and warm) and fold 38k or more PPD with that ;P


----------



## voyagerfan99

No, definitely not as good as a 6870


----------



## Gooberman

bought my friends Phenom II x6 1075t motherboard and ram for $120, now need to find a GPU and power supply. Probably going to fold with it


----------



## Virssagòn

Going to run a website on my Xeon, don't want that the website is slow, so I stop folding on it...


----------



## G25r8cer

Wow not very many people folding anymore. The highest points per 24hrs is 389!! That's horrid. I use to pull out a constant 2500ppd with my 9600gso for a while. I am still in 14th place on the team and it's been prob 2yrs since I have been folding.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I fold but I also share my CPU/GPU with BOINC as well.


----------



## Gooberman

I've been taking a break, I'll start folding again I also have a Phenom II x6 1075t now to go with it


----------



## Gooberman

FAHClient is saying 84k ppd lol love core 17


----------



## Virssagòn

Having 89k ppd atm. But I don't run it on my own rig. And the Xeon is currently used for other purposes.


----------



## G25r8cer

Gooberman said:


> I've been taking a break, I'll start folding again I also have a Phenom II x6 1075t now to go with it




Sweet. Huge jump in ppd now :good: 

I would be folding but, I no longer run a dedicated gpu (no use), don't keep desktop on all the time, and don't have specs like I used to


----------



## Gooberman

There was a team that was suppose to overtake us but i put a stop to that


----------



## Virssagòn

Hey folding folks!

I need some help, I joined a folding competition, but I'm losing.
So I thought, maybe you guys could help me fold and win the competition?
here are the stats: http://folding.axihub.ca/ffw.php
I'm the AMD team and I'm competing against these canadians 
Like you see, the team is a little behind Canada, and I need all of you to catch them before 7-8 dec!
So, fire up your arms for me with this identity:

Username: SmileMan
Team: 37726
Key: bf1926ec3933743bf493fa7933c61eed

Use the beta client to get more out your fold! 

I'm now running 5 pc's at 100% and it's still not enough, I'd really appreciate your help

As reward to the forum, I'll let my xeon fold whole the next year for CF!

Please help me win against Canada and you'll make me so happy 

Only a few days left, so action!

Thank you!

Rob


----------



## Virssagòn

Common guys, help me win this, it's now the last day and night and we almost beat canada!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I've already added 800k+ to your score, how much more do you want? 
By morning it will be over a million.


----------



## Virssagòn

Ah, you were the one submitting 500+k points on the same moment? 
How did you do that lol?
We are now around 450k points behind Canada, so yes, I need all help that is possible!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I turned one of my servers on.
The 540k one was the biggest of 3 units I folded.
There was a 240k and a measly 20k one also


----------



## Virssagòn

Okay, but max, use all of them! We're still 300k behind after this night!


----------



## spirit

I would help you but I still haven't sorted my cooling out, so temperatures at 100% are still pretty high. Still looking at close to 80C at 100% on the CPU. Really must look at that.

Also not too keen on keeping the PC on overnight - especially since it's in my room and noisy and I have difficulty getting to sleep with it turned on.


----------



## Virssagòn

It's the last day, so you won't need to turn it on at night. 

We're getting closer guys, they're only 250k ahead! Everyone on this forum, help me 1 day folding, I'll fold a year for CF!


----------



## Virssagòn

If you want to help, now is the moment to start folding, because your WU will need the time that is left to complete!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Well, I just gave you 201k and turned my system off.
Have fun.


----------



## Virssagòn

Okay, thanks for that. But it won't be enough, Canada is definitely better :'(.

Anyway, I'll fold a year like I promised.


----------



## Jet

Resurrecting this thread from the dead, my fiance is interested in bio/chem research so I told her about [email protected] as well pitch in some


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jet said:


> Resurrecting this thread from the dead, my fiance is interested in bio/chem research so I told her about [email protected] as well pitch in some


I started doing BOINC when I found it. The World Community Grid is the largest one for bio research, with many off-shoot projects it pulls in such as Fight [email protected], Fight Molaria, etc.

I also do Constellation, [email protected], GPUGrid, and [email protected] Some projects I have running on a VM on my server, so there is activity 24/7.

My current stats for WCG


----------



## Jet

Hello everyone! I'm still alive  

Just a heads up--you can help out Coronavirus research via [email protected] with your GPU (AMD/Nvidia). I've started back up the last day or so once I found out!

https://foldingathome.org/2020/03/10/covid19-update/


----------

